# Bandai Star Wars kits



## electric indigo

Apparently Bandai has acquired a license to produce several Star Wars kits & merchandise, as shown at the current Tokyo Toy show. The kits shown are a 1/12 posable Darth Vader kit & Troopers, and 1/72 Red Five X-Wing and Advanced TIE Fighter. Oh and Samurai Vader remix.




























http://www.taghobby.com/1-0/1-2/bandai-2014年秋季發售-模型-172-「star-wars-ep-iv」-x-wing-star-fighter/


----------



## chiangkaishecky

I believe FM lost the license to Bandai


HLJ said:


> Order the Star Wars Kits by Fine Molds while you can!


https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152640288058072.1073742222.179756328071&type=1


----------



## tuco_ilbrutto

Posable as in "action figure"?
New tooling?


----------



## PixelMagic

Hmm, I don't know about this. Those panel lines look awful wide and out of scale. The likes of the panel lines on the 1/1000 Refit. Fine molds always did a fantastic job on their Star Wars line. I hope Bandai can keep that level of quality.


----------



## JediPuju

If the engineering of bandai's Gundam kits is anything to go by then I have high hopes!
The star destroyer certainly has my interest piqued!


----------



## JeffBond

The display says the X-Wing is 1/48...and it's mentioned that the Star Destroyer is "1/1700"...er, wouldn't that make it four or five feet long?


----------



## chiangkaishecky

JeffBond said:


> ...and it's mentioned that the Star Destroyer is "1/1700"...er, wouldn't that make it four or five feet long?


IIRC the MPC SD is ~15" and is ~1/4200 at 1/1700 you're looking at ~37" or ~3'


----------



## Steve H

tuco_ilbrutto said:


> Posable as in "action figure"?
> New tooling?


I think the figures are part of the S.H. Figuarts line, roughly 1/12 scale or so.


----------



## Zombie_61

chiangkaishecky said:


> I believe FM lost the license to Bandai.


According to a post on The RPF, Fine Molds has to cease production on their Star Wars line of kits at the end of the year; which is probably when their current license expires.

My guess is that this is fallout from Disney taking ownership of Lucasfilm; Bandai makes toys for Disney, so the two businesses already have a working relationship. I just hope Bandai will maintain the level of quality Fine Molds achieved with their Star Wars kits, and that they (Bandai) won't simplify whatever they produce to make them more "kid friendly".


----------



## ClubTepes

1/1700 Star Destroyer?!?!?!?!?

I'm in.

I would have happily settled for 1/2500 as its an established scale, but this is insane if completely true.


----------



## electric indigo

Zombie_61 said:


> According to a post on The RPF, Fine Molds has to cease production on their Star Wars line of kits at the end of the year; which is probably when their current license expires.


I just snatched a cheap 1/72 Falcon at HLJ, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## derric1968

OK, I'm seeing a bit more info on this announcement today. Bandai has the Star Wars license for Japan and they've got big plans for a wide variety of merchandise. Toy, collectables, action figures, trading cards, etc., etc.

But we're primarily interested in the model kits, so here's what's been officially announced for production this Fall: 1/12 Darth Vader, 1/72 Advanced TIE, 1/72 X-Wing.

Also on display were the Star Destroyer and 1/48 X-Wing. However, those have not been officially announced for production....yet. Bandai says, "Stay tuned!"

Those posable Vader, Samurai Vader and Stormtrooper figures that electric indigo posted above are not model kits. Those are action figures from Bandai's premium S.H.Figuarts line.

So, to be clear, there will be 1/12 scale Vader model kits *AND* 1/12 scale Vader action figures.

As for Bandai taking over the license in Japan, I don't see this as a step down for model kits. It's more of a step sideways. Fine Molds makes great kits, but so does Bandai. Just crack open any new Gundam kit. Amazing. The engineers at Bandai are geniuses. I've seen sprue trees in Gundam kits with 5 different colors on the same tree, and fully articulated hands molded fully assembled on a tree. Just snip them of the tree and start posing them. These guys know what they're doing.

Also, this announcement significantly increases the odds that we'll get some nice kits from Episode VII. Revell's Star Wars line is a bit too toylike for my tastes. Even if they make any Episode VII kits, they wont be nearly as nice as anything Bandai will make.


----------



## ClubTepes

ClubTepes said:


> 1/1700 Star Destroyer?!?!?!?!?
> 
> I'm in.
> 
> I would have happily settled for 1/2500 as its an established scale, but this is insane if completely true.


I was wondering why 1/1700......
Not any of the more established sci-fi scales.

But talking to a friend, Bandai did some Trek kits 
The refit, NX-01 and Voyager in 1/850.

Then they did the 'E' which was a much bigger ship at twice the scale.
Which is.......... anyone, anyone? Bueller, Bueller.......
1/1,700.
So, you'll have one other sci-fi ship in the same scale to compare it to.

I just don't understand ANOTHER 1/72 X-Wing and especially a Vader TIE so close to the recently released FM kit.

I just hope they do something new.
Like a 1/350 Rebel Blockade Runner.
A good 1/72 AT-AT and AT-ST.
How about a 1/72 Sand Crawler.
etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Xenodyssey

Oh, if only they do a Blockade Runner. It's strange that no one has up to this point as a mainstream kit.


----------



## robiwon

So it seems now that the glitter has all settled, the SD and the 1/48 X-Wing were merely there to draw attention and were not announced as actual upcoming kits. So we may possibly see them at a later date. I would be willing to guess we will get the bigger X-Wing and a smaller SD at some later date.


----------



## JediPuju

:'( party pooper


----------



## shabo451

I've collected all the Fine Molds kits (and may pick up a few more), but was always disappointed they would only release one or two a year. I can understand them testing the waters with the X-Wing and Tie Advanced (which will help in comparison when they come out), since they are perennial favorites. Personally, I'd love the Star Destroyer and see more 1/48 scale kits also, even a Millennium Falcon, though it'd be a monster.


----------



## ClubTepes

For anyone interested, here is the contact info for Bandai of North America.

http://www.bandai.com/support/contact.php

If anyone has a better contact info link for Bandai of Japan, please share it.

Sending any requests in to them certainly can't hurt.


----------



## chiangkaishecky

HLJ employee says the 1/1700 SD is coming (like the Millennium Falcon maybe it's still in use during the episode 7 era)
http://www.starshipmodeler.net/talk/viewtopic.php?t=111832&start=109


----------



## PixelMagic

*EDIT* Apparently some pictures are already up from the Japan Hobby Show.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.709888052398856.1073741890.191554777565522&type=3

Not sure about the accuracy. It's hard to tell. Anyone who is an expert on Star Wars ships care to comment?


A new look at the Bandai Star Wars kits. It looks like they might be shown at a hobby show in Japan this weekend from what I can make of it. Japan Hobby Show 2014? Maybe we'll get new pics from the show floor.


----------



## edge10

Seems like many of the kits are rehashes of same subject and scale as the Fine Molds kits. <sigh>


----------



## electric indigo

More pics:

https://www.facebook.com/amiamijapa...6.1073742336.345232028826050/954911337858113/

https://www.facebook.com/amiamijapa...6.1073742336.345232028826050/954911334524780/

They have that ominous Star Destroyer on display again. Let's see how this turns out.

Surprise:

https://www.facebook.com/amiamijapa...6.1073742336.345232028826050/954911354524778/


----------



## edge10

Not to be too much of a wet blanket but I bet the AT-AT is like the Star Destroyer: a display piece only (not a planned kit).

But what do I know...


----------



## spock62

Are some of these kits (X-Wing, Tie fighters, Snow Speeder) just repackaged Fine Molds originals?


----------



## edge10

spock62 said:


> Are some of these kits (X-Wing, Tie fighters, Snow Speeder) just repackaged Fine Molds originals?


Looking at the Tie Advanced (aka DV Tie), I would have to say no.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=421198
vs.
https://www.facebook.com/hobbylinkt...1554777565522/709888189065509/?type=1&theater


----------



## PixelMagic

edge10 said:


> Looking at the Tie Advanced (aka DV Tie), I would have to say no.
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=421198
> vs.
> https://www.facebook.com/hobbylinkt...1554777565522/709888189065509/?type=1&theater


The seated Vader in the background of the Bandai image is definitely different. The one in my 1/72nd scale TIE Advanced has a Vader with midget legs. Ha!


----------



## edge10

Hard to believe but initial impression is that the Bandai kit is more accurate!?


----------



## electric indigo

Bandai's TIEs look pretty good, their X-Wing not so much, compared to the Fine Molds counterpart.

There also seems to be a 1/144 Slave 1 coming, an AT-ST and a 1/12 Biker Scout. Good times.

Bandai, where's my Tantive IV?

Edit - here's a good overview:

http://www.taghobby.com/1-0/1-2/不斷更新-2014年9月26-28日-全日本模型hobby-show-bandai-hobby部展品-non-gundam-seri/


----------



## PixelMagic

Some more pics, plus higher resolution. Having just finished the Fine Molds TIE advanced myself, I can tell you the Bandai version has some new details that the Fine Molds is missing.

http://www.gunjap.net/site/?p=205971


----------



## Xenodyssey

The AT-ST scout walker is new. I'd guess and say the release date for it is 2nd quarter 2015. I like the firing beams on the 2 TIE kits as well.


----------



## Steve H

Point of order for those that might worry about such things:

These will be snap-fit kits. I expect markings to be tampo printed in some cases. I suspect there will be a market for someone to product high quality aftermarket decals. 

Mind, to the Japanese, 'snap fit' doesn't automatically mean 'kiddy junk', it's just a way for a casual consumer to be able to throw together a kit and have it look decent. These should be beautiful kits to build with lots of potential.


----------



## JeffBond

Pretty clearly displays an AT-AT in stated 1/72 scale although no price there.


----------



## chiangkaishecky

Pretty good written report at SSM
http://starshipmodeler.net/talk/viewtopic.php?t=112836&start=8



TurkeyVolumeGuessingMan said:


> Oh WOW. Big day today. This was my first time attending this show. Unlike the Shizuoka Hobby Show, there is no floorspace dedicated to modeling clubs and such to show off their plastic kits, garage kits and scratchbuilt creations they have built. So, one day was enough to absorb everything. So here are my impressions.
> 
> Bandai
> Star Wars: Oh boy, I do have some mixed feelings. First thing's first, the ginormous Star Destroyer on display is not the Anigrand kit. It is the creation of Bandai's, and there is no release date set for it. So far, it is just for display and to draw the crowds. If it were to be available for sale, it would cost double the big Yamato kit they released. The same goes for the motorized, walking AT-AT. So far, it's just a concept. If you ask me, I'd rather them shrink down both of these and lose the walking gimmick on the AT-AT.
> 
> OK, so on to the 1:72 scale kits. The X-Wing is... hmm... I have mixed feelings. First, the positive: the detail is very accurate in many ways I never knew about, and provides for customization. You know that armor plated toilet seat-shaped doohickie on the butt of the X-Wing? Some on here have said that Fine Molds' kit was inaccurate. Well, Luke's points up while others point down. You can choose with different pieces. The nose cone on Luke's Red 5 is longer than the others (did you know that?), so you can build it either way. The nose cone is a separate piece. The cockpit can either have a clear plastic canopy or nothing at all (like the studio models). So for the bad, as I feared, the red stripes on the side are separate pieces. They're treating these like the Yamato kits, but even moreso to the point of making them like Gundams. Ugh. As a result, it looks really overengineered.
> 
> You can choose between R2-D2 and R5-D4 as the astromech. The detail on these floor models looked nice. I could see the runners up close. And I can tell you that these kits will include waterslide decals. Like FM's 1:48, these kits will include both waterslide decals and stupid stickers for the kiddies. So, that's a relief. On display was Luke's Red 5, Wedge's Red 2, and Bigg's Red 3, flying in formation. I noticed that there were different colorings, such as Wedge's sand-colored nose cone and Bigg's unique coloring patterns. They look slightly different than my F-Toys Red 3, so I am not sure which is totally accurate, but whatever. I do not know about different decals sets for these models. Fine Molds set the bar high with their customizable decals, and they really did justify multiple purchases. It looks like we cannot expect weathering decals like Fine Molds'. Sad
> 
> The 1:48 scale kit was motorized, lit, and had sounds. I didn't hear blaster cannons, but you can hear the S-foils locking into attack position. The engines were lit.
> 
> Darth Vader's X-1 TIE Advanced looks to be pre-painted. Bluck. However, there's nothing to prevent us from priming them and painting over them, I guess. I'll keep my FM one, thank you.
> 
> I talked to the Bandai rep about the AT-ST. I mentioned about how the old MPC kit had that nasty parting line down the middle. He said that we won't have to worry about that! The way he described it, it seems that the head is like an upside-down "U" shape when assembled, with a face plate that goes on the front. A plate will go on the back, and another on the top. Neat!
> 
> I told the guy that there really, really needs to be a TIE Bomber. His face seemed to light up and he wrote it down in his notebook. Cross your fingers!
> 
> The Stormtrooper and Vader kits looked pretty nice. The two astromechs, R2-D2 and R5-D4, are what I'm the most excited about.
> 
> So here's a release date schedule:
> November: 1:72 X-Wing and X1, 1:12Darth Vader
> December: 1:12 Storm Trooper
> February: 1:48 AT-ST (OH HECK YEAH!), TIE Fighter.
> March: the two astromech droids in 1:12 scale (YES!)
> 2015 TBD: 1:48 X-Wing & Snowspeeder, 1:72 Y-Wing, 1:144 Slave I, 1:12 Sandtrooper (BADASS!) and Scout & Speeder Bike.


----------



## Zombie_61

At least we're finally getting some figure kits in styrene (I assume) in the same scale and, it appears, that are more accurate than the MPC kits (granted, that isn't too difficult). As for the ships and/or other hardware, I'm hoping Bandai will eventually get around to the ones Fine Molds didn't produce like the B-Wing, A-Wing, the aforementioned TIE Bomber, the Jawa Sandcrawler, and so on. I need another X-Wing like I need a blaster hole in my head, so I won't be getting anything Fine Molds has already produced.


----------



## chiangkaishecky

Found some short vids on YT


----------



## chiangkaishecky

Bandai has updated their SW site with some product pages lush with new pix
http://bandai-hobby.net/sw/products/index.html


----------



## John P

I guess the figures are going to be poseable.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

I just can't get enthusiastic about the same OT subjects being released again and again. Sure, a more accurate star destroyer or AT-AT is welcome (if they happen), but how about a Tantive IV? A 1/72 B-Wing? Jabba's sail barge? Medical frigate? V-wing? Republic cruiser? Heck, I'd even take a chrome-plated Naboo cruiser with cockpit, landing ramp and landing gear!


----------



## Richard Baker

PixelMagic said:


> Some more pics, plus higher resolution. Having just finished the Fine Molds TIE advanced myself, I can tell you the Bandai version has some new details that the Fine Molds is missing.
> 
> http://www.gunjap.net/site/?p=205971


What sort of details?


----------



## PixelMagic

Richard Baker said:


> What sort of details?


Mostly details on the top hatch, the front of the fuselage, and the TIE ball for the exterior. However, the Fine Molds is not far off from accurate, it just seems the Bandai wins by a small margin. The cockpit for the Bandai TIEs however, is MUCH more accurate to the studio cockpit set.

I've had so many people ask for comparisons of the details, perhaps I should whip up pictorial reference comparisons.


----------



## TIEbomber1967

Hunk A Junk said:


> I just can't get enthusiastic about the same OT subjects being released again and again. Sure, a more accurate star destroyer or AT-AT is welcome (if they happen), but how about a Tantive IV? A 1/72 B-Wing? Jabba's sail barge? Medical frigate? V-wing? Republic cruiser? Heck, I'd even take a chrome-plated Naboo cruiser with cockpit, landing ramp and landing gear!


I'd be happy with just the T.I.E. Bomber. That's all.


----------



## Richard Baker

Always a big list of desired subjects and usually the same handful of ones done in various scales, over and over again by different companies.

I would really like to see some capital ships, not just fighters and small craft.
Plenty to choose from in the movies- the announced Star Destroyer gives me hope.


----------



## spock62

PixelMagic said:


> I've had so many people ask for comparisons of the details, perhaps I should whip up pictorial reference comparisons.


Don't know about anyone else, but I'd like to see this!


----------



## PixelMagic

spock62 said:


> Don't know about anyone else, but I'd like to see this!


Alright, when I get home tonight I'll see about doing this.


----------



## jgoldsack

chiangkaishecky said:


> Bandai has updated their SW site with some product pages lush with new pix
> http://bandai-hobby.net/sw/products/index.html


That stormtrooper really needs to work on his posture and stop stooping.


----------



## PixelMagic

Alright folks, here we go. Some have asked me to clarify my claim that the Bandai TIE Advanced X1 model is more accurate compared to the Fine Molds version. Now, I think the Fine Molds kit is fantastic, but I do believe the upcoming Bandai version will edge it out for accuracy to the Studio Model.


----------



## spock62

PixelMagic said:


> Alright folks, here we go. Some have asked me to clarify my claim that the Bandai TIE Advanced X1 model is more accurate compared to the Fine Molds version. Now, I think the Fine Molds kit is fantastic, but I do believe the upcoming Bandai version will edge it out for accuracy to the Studio Model.


After comparing still photos of the interior (from the movie) and photos of the filming miniature, to the photos you provided, I have to agree that the Bandai version is more accurate. Thanks for the comparison photos.

The force _is_ strong with you! :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Baker

Great comparison! 
I am glad I did not get the FineMolds edition, the Bandai kit looks better and better.


----------



## Jodet

This is on my to-do list for 2015. 

Looks fabulous.


----------



## chiangkaishecky

kdaracal said:


> Do you suppose the upcoming Bandai kits are just Fine Molds repops? Or are they brand new molds/tooling?





kdaracal said:


> Love to hear more opinions and thoughts from folks.


Try this thread


----------



## chiangkaishecky

spock62 said:


> Are some of these kits (X-Wing, Tie fighters, Snow Speeder) just repackaged Fine Molds originals?


After all the show reports, vids, links to retailer's sites, has this oft repeated inquiry been answered to the satisfaction of most yet?


----------



## Paulbo

chiangkaishecky said:


> After all the show reports, vids, links to retailer's sites, has this oft repeated inquiry been answered to the satisfaction of most yet?


From the thread started directly asking this question ...



PixelMagic said:


> They are not Fine Molds repops. All of Bandai's Star Wars vehicles are brand new tooling...


You just have to look at the pictures to notice "hey, that detail's a tad sharper than the FM kit, and that detail's a bit different, and that proportion looks closer to reference model X ... but far different from reference model Y that FM used, etc. etc.


----------



## PixelMagic

Found high res images of the models. Those X-wing panel lines sure look thick, but maybe it's just a prototype build. The panel lines on the TIE fighter look just fine.


----------



## spock62

They both look good to me and the Death Star bases are a great idea. Looks like I'll be picking up a Darth Vader Tie fighter!


----------



## Richard Baker

Looks like they also used a heavy wash on the X-Wing build- that would exaggerate them somewhat ...

I like those adjustable stands!


----------



## PixelMagic

The models also look 3D printed, so it might not be a final, but a built prototype.


----------



## PixelMagic

HobbySearch has pictures up of the box contents including the instruction sheet

X-wing http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10295172
Darth Vader TIE http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10295171

After seeing those pictures, I'm not too worried about the thickness of the X-wing panel lines. They are thicker than the 1/72nd Fine Molds X-wing panel lines, but maybe that's a good thing. Those were so small they almost become erased after primer/painting. 

The TIE fighter is absolutely more accurate than the Fine Molds when compared to the studio model. I think Bandai really did their research on these. They will probably be the most accurate Star Wars kits ever released.


----------



## ClubTepes

PixelMagic said:


> .............I think Bandai really did their research on these. They will probably be the most accurate Star Wars kits ever released.


Well then, here is hoping finally for a really accurate Millennium Falcon that has all the right proportions and is the right size for 1/72 scale.

And while were at it, an accurate AT-AT.

And a Blockade Runner......

And a Star Destroyer.........

And a ..............


----------



## PixelMagic

Just ordered the X-wing and the Vader TIE. I will write up a review when I get them.


----------



## electric indigo

A word of warning: The markings seem to be stickers.

Edit: I notice two sheets in the TIE kit, so one is stickers and alternatively you get waterside decals. All is good.


----------



## PixelMagic

electric indigo said:


> A word of warning: The markings seem to be stickers.
> 
> Edit: I notice two sheets in the TIE kit, so one is stickers and alternatively you get waterside decals. All is good.


Both the X-wing and the TIE have waterslide decals or stickers. They did a good job catering to every demographic who may build these.


----------



## PixelMagic

TIE fighter open box review

http://www.gunjap.net/site/?p=219645


----------



## Steve H

Well, I might not know that much but boy that looks pretty good to me.


----------



## whiskeyrat

Agreed, that's a good looking TIE. I kinda have to say the panel lines on the X-wing appear a bit too thick/deep to my eye, too.


----------



## Owen E Oulton

One nit-pick - Darth's lightsabre blades seem to be out of scale, and should be red... :freak:


----------



## edge10

Owen E Oulton said:


> One nit-pick - Darth's lightsabre blades seem to be out of scale, and should be red... :freak:


Actually, those are the Tie Fighter's blaster bolts.


----------



## edge10

BTW, I am in at 1/48 scale.


----------



## PixelMagic

Hey guys. Someone over at SSM was kind enough to photograph all the runners on the Bandai X-wing and post a side by side with the Fine Molds fuselage.

http://s1082.photobucket.com/user/s...ry/models/Bandai X-Wing fighter?sort=2&page=1

Those panel lines are indeed thicker as we had guessed they would be. I still need to see them in person to decide how I feel about that. If it's too much, it could always be sprayed with a couple of coats of high build filler primer and after that they'd probably be just right. 

The panel lines on the Fine Molds are VERY difficult not to accidentally erase with layers of paint because they are so thin.


----------



## JeffG

Unboxing of the Bandai 1/72 X-Wing.
Bandai Star Wars X Wing fighter plastic model unb…:


----------



## electric indigo

Comprehensive coverage of a painted X-Wing build - let the rivet counting begin...

http://www.gunjap.net/site/?p=220571


----------



## edge10

A related link shows the X and Tie built without paint:

http://www.gunjap.net/site/?p=220636

This shot, brings back fond memories:










For the tiny size, they do build up nice!


----------



## Zombie_61

edge10 said:


> A related link shows the X and Tie built without paint...


The engraved panel lines on both kits still look a _little_ heavy-handed to me, but that wouldn't be a deal breaker if I were interested in getting them (I already have enough X-Wing and TIE Fighter kits in my stash, thankyouverymuch). And I'm still interested in seeing what else they come up with; hopefully they're planning to produce kits of subjects we haven't seen in styrene yet.


----------



## ClubTepes

Well, here is my take on the Bandai X-Wing and TIE X-1.
I also have both in the Fine Molds as well, so feel pretty good about being able to compare (without pictures though).

What's weird, is that its almost like each of the Bandai kits were made by two separate development teams, as the panel lines on the TIE are MUCH finer than those on the X-Wing. 

First the TIE X-1 (winner - Bandai).
1. Its about 10-20% bigger than the FM version. Haven't figured out which one is closer to the 'real' size yet.
2. The detail on the Bandai is much more crisp than the detail found on theFM version.
3. The figures of Darth Vader are also MUCH better than those found in the FM version, which comparatively now looks like a soft overweight clay version of Vader.

Downside - Because of the difference in size between the FM and the Bandai TIE X-1's, Bandai may look like a different scale if displayed next to the other FM TIE's. But again, who knows which one is the more 'correct' size.

Next the X-Wing (winner - Fine Molds, by a nose). 
1. As everyone feared, the panel lines (while fine and crisp) are bigger than the Fine Molds almost non-existent lines.
2. Its about 5-10% SMALLER than the Fine Molds version. Wait a minute, the TIE is bigger and the X-Wing is smaller than their FM counterparts? That doesn't make sense. Again, it will be interesting to see which of each is closer to their supposed scales.
3. The other detail is very crisp. Bandai beats FM on overall crispness.
4. R2-D2, deserves his own paragraph, as parts of each is better than the other.
Bandai does the body much better, but the detail on the dome is over-exaggerated. However, the FM R2 body is devoid of detail (represented only as a decal). However, the dome of the FM R2 has nice finely engraved lines for the pie wedges at the top of the dome.

But again, due to the size differences, you can't mix and match the parts.

5. On a final note, Bandai again wins with the pilot figures, as they are much more crisply detailed and don't look overweight.
(however, if you are modeling Pork'n's X-Wing, you defiantly want to use the Fine Molds figure, regardless of which X-Wing you build.

I'm not fond of the separate parts in different colors just for body panels, as that just makes more seams to deal with.


----------



## Moderbuilderzero

Just got my plastic 1/12 scale poseable Vader kit from Cults site. Let me just say, ... AWESOME!

MBZ:thumbsup:


----------



## electric indigo

1/1 R2-D2 Wall Figure:










34800 Yen


----------



## Richard Baker

electric indigo said:


> 1/1 R2-D2 Wall Figure:
> 
> 
> 
> 34800 Yen


Cute, but what does this have to do with Bandai model kits?


----------



## WOI

The artists and model makers at Bandai weren't kidding around with the
quality that they have put into their new line of Star Wars kits they have
created.They have really pulled out all the punches in these ones!!

They are the equivalent to the quality of the Find Molds kits!!


----------



## Steve H

I think we're going to have interesting discussions over which kits are more 'true scale', Bandai or Fine Molds.

Fine Molds is a small, shockingly small company. They clearly poured much love into their kits, and researched them as best as they could. I have no idea how much support they got from Lucasfilm.

Bandai is a giant company. It's crazy how big they really are. I have no doubt that they have some intense fanboys working on these kits, and I suspect they poured LOTS of money and resources into research. Bandai NEEDS a line other than Gundam if they are to become significant to the rest of the world and Star Wars may just be that line, so it's getting an 'A' list push. 

Fine Mold kits are made for builders with reasonable experience. Bandai kits are targeted for slightly above 'entry level' builders while trying to have the details and quality to satisfy, or at the very least not annoy, the most intense rivet counter. 

Yep, going to be some fun discussions. 

Me, I can't wait to see how that 1/48 X-Wing turns out.


----------



## RossW

As my ability to read Japanese is rather non-existent, so can someone help me figure out what options I should follow if I want to build Red 5? For example, in step 1-7 I have the option of using C-19 or B1-22 exhaust nozzle but I can't tell which one is the one I want.


----------



## Steve H

RossW said:


> As my ability to read Japanese is rather non-existent, so can someone help me figure out what options I should follow if I want to build Red 5? For example, in step 1-7 I have the option of using C-19 or B1-22 exhaust nozzle but I can't tell which one is the one I want.


When you have an option of 'a' or 'b', the instructions say the 'a' parts version are for Luke's Red 5.

Of course, being a model kit, you can always build it the way it looks best to you. 

The parts breakdown, panels attached to a core frame, is really interesting. I can easily see some fun 'being worked on' versions coming from this.


----------



## RossW

Thanks Steve!


----------



## Steve H

RossW said:


> Thanks Steve!


Always glad to help


----------



## Moderbuilderzero

Ok Steve, now will you translate ALL of my Bandai instructions for my Vader kit?? LOL :freak:

MBZ:wave:


----------



## Steve H

Moderbuilderzero said:


> Ok Steve, now will you translate ALL of my Bandai instructions for my Vader kit?? LOL :freak:
> 
> MBZ:wave:


Let's see. Use a parts nipper to remove parts from sprue. Cut the nub near the sprue first, then finish by cutting the nub flush to the part. 

How's that?


----------



## PixelMagic

If you scroll down the bottom of this page, we finally get a look at what a full build up and paint job on the Bandai X-wing looks like. Beautiful kit as far as I'm concerned.

http://www.keeperoftheforce.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=1143&start=10#wrap


----------



## robn1

Oh yeah that looks great! The early X-Wing build ups with bad paint made it look less than ideal, but once I saw some pics without paint I could see how nice a job Bandai did.

Now they need to make it 1/32 scale.


----------



## Steve H

I'll say it again, that really looks like a X-Wing to me. I think Bandai is gonna sell a ton of them.


----------



## ClubTepes

PixelMagic said:


> If you scroll down the bottom of this page, we finally get a look at what a full build up and paint job on the Bandai X-wing looks like. Beautiful kit as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> http://www.keeperoftheforce.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=1143&start=10#wrap


The bottom picture of that group, is a comparison shot.

Bandai on the left and Fine Molds on the right.

They are standing on their engines, so one can see the differences in these kits.
It is MINIMAL, but there are some none the less.


----------



## electric indigo

Richard Baker said:


> Cute, but what does this have to do with Bandai model kits?


1) it's from Bandai 

2) Buy two, glue the halves together and you have a 1/1 astromech droid


----------



## Hunk A Junk

I think both the Bandai and Fine Molds X-Wings have their pros and cons, but, honestly, they're both fine representations of the ship. For decades we had to struggle and spend $$ to make Ertl X-wings look even passably like the real deal, but now we have these great kits. I just hope Bandai has the EpVII license so we get spot on kits right off the bat instead of more hours of, "Okay, how am I going to modify this to look right?"


----------



## shabo451

I definitely hope Bandai gets Episode VII license. I'm not a fan of the Revell kits. I'm curious what their 1/72 Falcon kit (when they finally get around to it) will be like compared to FM. Bought a few FM Falcons just in case.


----------



## Richard Baker

I have been encouraged by what Bandai has released so far- the accuracy and build options are impressive. I also hope they can release kits other than than just the OT ones announced- the Prequel has and Sequel series will have a lot of ships which have never been released in Styrene yet.
Fighters and figures are nice, but what I am really waiting for is some Capital ships!


----------



## Steve H

Richard Baker said:


> I have been encouraged by what Bandai has released so far- the accuracy and build options are impressive. I also hope they can release kits other than than just the OT ones announced- the Prequel has and Sequel series will have a lot of ships which have never been released in Styrene yet.
> Fighters and figures are nice, but what I am really waiting for is some Capital ships!


Yes, this. Transports with in scale X and Y-wings. Medical Frigate with in scale Falcon. Rebel Blockade Runner in scale to one of the Falcon kits due out. Star Destroyer with in scale TIE fighters. blah blah wish list.


----------



## Richard Baker

Settle on a capital ship scale that is consistent and then add a tree of fighters and Falcon in scale with it. When you have a Mon-Cal cruiser a fighter would be tiny, but it would be nice to include some for a display. I doubt anyone could afford a Medical Frigate matched to a 1/144 Falcon, but a Frigate with a scaled Falcon on the docking tube would be cool.


----------



## Steve H

Richard Baker said:


> Settle on a capital ship scale that is consistent and then add a tree of fighters and Falcon in scale with it. When you have a Mon-Cal cruiser a fighter would be tiny, but it would be nice to include some for a display. I doubt anyone could afford a Medical Frigate matched to a 1/144 Falcon, but a Frigate with a scaled Falcon on the docking tube would be cool.


I think the problem will be that the various capital ships in the SW universe range from reasonable to insane humungous. Putting aside the Death Star for a moment (and yes I know, it's a 'space station' but it IS mobile  ), the logical 'king' to scale against is the 'Super' Star Destroyer, but then everything else ranges from small to tiny.

Bandai is sort of starting to run into this problem with the Yamato 2199 ships. Everything was fine, prices were reasonable, sizes for the kits were reasonable in 1/1000 scale, and then they went and did General Domeru's giant battleship. MASSIVE kit. So big it's designed to be separated into two pieces for storage when built. And with the recent success of 'The Stellar Ark' movie and the introduction of Gatlantis ships, kits will only get larger.

So, there may need to be two scales for SW capital ships. 'common' scale and 'fleet' scale. So, Super Star Destroyer comes with a fleet of Star Destroyers. That establishes their scale. A Star Destroyer kit comes with the Blockade Runner, Medical Frigate with Falcon scaled to match. Scales established. Now you make your big Blockade Runner and Falcon kits. Ta daaa. 

At least that's how I would do it. Bandai, they might just keep to the 'low hanging fruit' of X-Wing, Y-Wing, TIE...


----------



## ClubTepes

Steve H said:


> Bandai, they might just keep to the 'low hanging fruit' of X-Wing, Y-Wing, TIE...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbeR6uYxU50


----------



## electric indigo

Coming in February - go Bandai go:


----------



## edge10

Very cool. 

Just a shame that the shutters on the AS-ST are closed.


----------



## cireskul

Yes!!!!!!!!


----------



## PixelMagic

Not interested in the AT-ST, but I'll definitely pick up a TIE fighter or two.


----------



## Steve H

edge10 said:


> Very cool.
> 
> Just a shame that the shutters on the AS-ST are closed.


Knowing Bandai, if the shutters and hatches aren't optionally positionable I will be very shocked.

They're likely shown closed for now due to not having the interior finalized. Just a guess.


----------



## Richard Baker

The AT-ST has great detail, far better than I expected. If an interior is not with the kit I am sure an aftermarket one (or scratch one) will fix that. Considering how tiny the viewports are it would be hard to see much of it anyway...


----------



## crowe-t

electric indigo said:


> Coming in February - go Bandai go:


Nice!

Has anyone heard if Bandai will be making a 1/48 Standard Tie kit?


----------



## Steve H

Nothing official yet, but given the 1/48th X-Wing...well then again. They might do the Vader TIE (character tie-in) in 1/48 and stop there, but on the gripping hand Vader did have a pair of wing men so that makes a logical 'pairing' as well...

(I really think a 1/48 Vader TIE Advanced is a given.)

Right now I'd call a 1/48 TIE Fighter about 75% likely, plus/minus 8%. They've got a computer 'master' to pull from so it's not a 'start from scratch' issue, but given the larger scale has its problems (bigger box means harder to secure shelf space, higher pricepoint, fans want it but will ' Joe Takeshi off the street' care, is it worth the risk), it's not an automatic gimmie. 

Anyone got a 'Magic 8-Ball' handy?


----------



## edge10

Future unclear, ask again later.

At the rate they are popping them out, anything is possible.


----------



## crowe-t

Given that the Bandai Tie X-1 is larger than the Fine Molds Tie X-1 I do hope Bandai makes a 1/48 Tie Fighter. Hopefully, if it's made, it'll be larger than the Fine Molds 1/48 Tie Fighter.


----------



## RossW

I think it's the other way around - the FM X-Wing is larger than Bandai's.


----------



## crowe-t

I goofed,:drunk: I meant to say the Bandai Tie X-1 is bigger than the Fine Molds kit so hopefully if they made a 1/48 standard Tie Fighter it would also be bigger than the Fine Molds 1/48 Tie. For some reason X-Wing got stuck in my head when I wrote that. I'll fix that in my other post. 

Of course I'm going on what ClubTepes said on page 5 regarding the size of the Bandai kits since I don't have either of the Bandai or Fine Molds kits. 

Here is what ClubTepes wrote in his post.

_First the TIE X-1 (winner - Bandai).
1. Its about 10-20% bigger than the FM version._


----------



## electric indigo

From the AT-ST product page at Hobbysearch:

"Accessories: Endor surface-based, pilot figure (seated) × 2, Chewbacca figure, blaster effects × 2"


----------



## Richard Baker

electric indigo said:


> From the AT-ST product page at Hobbysearch:
> 
> "Accessories: Endor surface-based, pilot figure (seated) × 2, Chewbacca figure, blaster effects × 2"


Not only does that imply at least a partial cockpit interior but some fun diorama possibilities...
I wonder how hard it would be to modify the pilot figure to have flailing limbs as Chewie throws him out?


----------



## PixelMagic

electric indigo said:


> From the AT-ST product page at Hobbysearch:
> 
> "Accessories: Endor surface-based, pilot figure (seated) × 2, Chewbacca figure, blaster effects × 2"


I'm not personally interested in the AT-ST, but that's good news for the folks who wanted a cockpit and open windows. Right on, Bandai.


----------



## edge10

electric indigo said:


> From the AT-ST product page at Hobbysearch:
> 
> "Accessories: Endor surface-based, pilot figure (seated) × 2, Chewbacca figure, blaster effects × 2"


Very happy to be wrong. Full interior pics:

http://translate.google.ca/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://bandai-hobby.net/sw/products/mc/mc03.html


----------



## Richard Baker

edge10 said:


> Very happy to be wrong. Full interior pics:
> 
> http://translate.google.ca/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://bandai-hobby.net/sw/products/mc/mc03.html


Very impressive interior- I also like the fact it seems posable- not just the legs but the 'hip' as well...


----------



## electric indigo

Here's the page for the regular TIE:

http://bandai-hobby.net/sw/products/mc/mc04.html

also note that there's a release schedule:

http://bandai-hobby.net/sw/schedule/index.html

The usual suspects so far, but I'm looking forward to see the Speeder Bike & Scout.


----------



## crowe-t

electric indigo said:


> Here's the page for the regular TIE:
> 
> http://bandai-hobby.net/sw/products/mc/mc04.html
> 
> also note that there's a release schedule:
> 
> http://bandai-hobby.net/sw/schedule/index.html
> 
> The usual suspects so far, but I'm looking forward to see the Speeder Bike & Scout.


The Tie Fighter looks nicer than the Fine Molds kit.


----------



## Xenodyssey

I am so glad I put the AT-ST on pre-order. The detail looks excellent.


----------



## PixelMagic

crowe-t said:


> The Tie Fighter looks nicer then the Fine Molds kit.


It is. So is the Darth Vader TIE.


----------



## Steve H

Kinda interested in seeing what they do with the Y-Wing fighter. Something always felt 'off' in some manner with the Fine Molds version. I don't know what exactly it was, it may have been just something in my perception, but the Fine Molds kit just didn't seem... I dunno, 'big' enough. Or something.


----------



## electric indigo

Dorobou strikes again and builds Bandai's X-Wing with lights:

http://dorobou.blog.so-net.ne.jp/2015-01-11


----------



## edge10

Found a couple more shots of the AT-ST:

http://wiki.starwarsbase.com/bandai-epvi-載具at-st-148-比例模型/


----------



## JeffG

Bandai seem to be laying some of our initial worries to rest and even one-upping Fine Molds (which is no small feat). I really hope they are planning to tackle some of the larger fleet ships like the Star Destroyer or Tantive and possibly even another Falcon.


----------



## Steve H

I feel very confident the Falcon is a sure thing. It might only show up in 1/144, however. I think it would depend on how good the overall sales of the line end up.

OTOH, The Falcon does show up in the next new Star Wars movie. That may well act as a 'push' to go all-in on a 1/72 version.

I'd really like to see a consistent scale line for Capital ships. I suspect they'll do them 'box scale' however. They have long history and experience in ways to do this, they just have to remember than they CAN do it.


----------



## electric indigo

First look at Chewie:


----------



## crowe-t

Did the Bandai 1/72 Tie Fighter start selling yet?


----------



## Steve H

crowe-t said:


> Did the Bandai 1/72 Tie Fighter start selling yet?


It's listed as a Feb. release, generally speaking with Bandai kits that tends to mean the last week of the month. So, couple more weeks to go. Get your order in before the first press sells out and you have to wait a couple of months for restock!


----------



## RossW

If you've bought the new Bandai X-Wing kit but haven't yet painted/glued part #A16 (front instrument panel) I would appreciate some good clear photos of that part. I've painted/glued mine in place and I need some clear photos to see if a decal can be made for the top portion (the only part that doesn't have a decal).


----------



## PixelMagic

A look at the TIE Fighter, its runners, and instructions.

http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10307204

And the same for the AT-ST...

http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10307205

Cool stuff again, Bandai. Well done.


----------



## tedkitus

I would kill for a ISD! I have the Anigrand resin kit that's still in the box. I have plans to build it, but I'm waiting to see if they release a Bandai Star Destroyer. Based on what I've seen so far of the other kits that have been released it should be awesome.


----------



## Xenodyssey

Just ordered my AT-ST. Let's see how long it takes to get to Oz from Japan. Just noticed looking at the photo above that the base has slots in it. For the Speeder Bike kit? And perhaps something else. Please no Ewoks!


----------



## Steve H

I can't tell from just looking at the AT-ST instructions if the legs are designed to move and pose or not, but given the way they're assembled it shouldn't be too hard to modify them to whatever you need for a diorama. Light years more advanced then previous kits. 

I think, and this is just a personal thing, the only misstep Bandai made is not including a stand mounting point at the back of the TIE Fighter. This would be so one could replicate the 'pinwheel' attack style, or a hanger diorama. Of course one can just drill a hole in back.


----------



## JeffBond

Just judging from the fact that there are internal, cylindrical parts that go inside the AT-ST leg joints I would think the legs would be poseable, and the splayed position in some of the PR shots seems to indicate that.
I just got the TIE Advanced and I would say based on that and the AT-ST photos that the Bandai SW kits seem to be SUPERB, right down to the packaging. I sincerely hope all the people bitching and moaning about what a disaster this was for everyone are eating their words right now. Bandai is cranking out kits at a far faster rate than FineMolds, they're already tackling some subjects FineMolds never did and the quality and features seem quite good.


----------



## PixelMagic

JeffBond said:


> I just got the TIE Advanced and I would say based on that and the AT-ST photos that the Bandai SW kits seem to be SUPERB


They absolutely are superb. And topping Find Molds is no easy task. Bandai deserves the highest praise.


----------



## electric indigo

1/48 Snowspeeder prototype, May release


----------



## edge10

Steve H said:


> I can't tell from just looking at the AT-ST instructions if the legs are designed to move and pose or not, but given the way they're assembled it shouldn't be too hard to modify them to whatever you need for a diorama. Light years more advanced then previous kits.
> 
> I think, and this is just a personal thing, the only misstep Bandai made is not including a stand mounting point at the back of the TIE Fighter. This would be so one could replicate the 'pinwheel' attack style, or a hanger diorama. Of course one can just drill a hole in back.


Check out some of these shots:

http://www.gunjap.net/site/?p=234546#more-234546

How's this for poseable:


----------



## Xenodyssey

Often I don't make a kit as soon as it arrives but this will be an exception. Can't wait.


----------



## Zombie_61

edge10 said:


> ...How's this for poseable:


Funny, I didn't know AT-STs could twerk.


----------



## PixelMagic

Zombie_61 said:


> Funny, I didn't know AT-STs could twerk.


It more reminded me of my cat in the litter box.


----------



## Steve H

edge10 said:


> Check out some of these shots:
> 
> http://www.gunjap.net/site/?p=234546#more-234546
> 
> How's this for poseable:


Looking at the pics, that's very impressive. What I *think* is going on, there's two kinds of hinge pins for the main joint, the 'hip' if you will, one to lock it in a fixed pose and another to allow complete freedom.

And it seems there's a standard Bandai stand mount point. So with some thought and work I think you could make the kit into a stop motion model. If one wanted such a thing of course. 

I see some potential for photoetched parts. The hatch and window flaps clearly could use more realistic looking hinges for one thing. some non-canon tie-down and ladder/grip parts might be nice. I don't know enough about the AT-ST to know what kind of PE enhancements are needed for the interior.

Were there any differences between the AT-ST that had a brief cameo in TESB and the RTOJ feature appearance? Or is my mind playing tricks on me again and the TESB bit was a 'Special Edition' change/addition?


----------



## Steve H

and I can't wait to see Bandai make the AT-AT. I would assume it would be 1/144. I'd love it in a larger scale but yeah, not high on the 'probable' list. 

(I also have an unreasonable hope for 1/72 Snowspeeders because Hoth Ice Hanger diorama. )


----------



## edge10

Steve H said:


> Looking at the pics, that's very impressive. What I *think* is going on, there's two kinds of hinge pins for the main joint, the 'hip' if you will, one to lock it in a fixed pose and another to allow complete freedom.
> 
> And it seems there's a standard Bandai stand mount point. So with some thought and work I think you could make the kit into a stop motion model. If one wanted such a thing of course.
> 
> I see some potential for photoetched parts. The hatch and window flaps clearly could use more realistic looking hinges for one thing. some non-canon tie-down and ladder/grip parts might be nice. I don't know enough about the AT-ST to know what kind of PE enhancements are needed for the interior.
> 
> Were there any differences between the AT-ST that had a brief cameo in TESB and the RTOJ feature appearance? Or is my mind playing tricks on me again and the TESB bit was a 'Special Edition' change/addition?


Here is a link to a finished replica of the ESB version:

http://www.therpf.com/f10/esb-st-finished-42277/

Here is a screengrab of the reel thing:

http://screencaps.us/198/0-starwars5/full/star-wars5-movie-screencaps.com-3405.jpg


----------



## Steve H

Interesting. To my uneducated eye I would call it 'similar but different'.  Maybe like different model years of the same vehicle? The ESB version seems more angular.

Thank you, Edge!


----------



## JeffBond

From what I recall the ESB AT-ST was put together quickly as a "throwaway" shot; the Jedi version would have had to have mechanical differences just because it would have had to be suitable for much more complex and painstaking animation work.


----------



## Richard Baker

JeffBond said:


> From what I recall the ESB AT-ST was put together quickly as a "throwaway" shot; the Jedi version would have had to have mechanical differences just because it would have had to be suitable for much more complex and painstaking animation work.


That is what I remember as well.
In universe I take them to be two different models with the TESB one being a rapid scout while the ROTJ version being more of a two man patrol unit.


----------



## Steve H

JeffBond said:


> From what I recall the ESB AT-ST was put together quickly as a "throwaway" shot; the Jedi version would have had to have mechanical differences just because it would have had to be suitable for much more complex and painstaking animation work.


Not to mention needing to conform to a full scale set piece?


----------



## electric indigo

Here's the promo video for the 1/48 electronic X-Wing

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60PmoyhfK7U


----------



## Steve H

That's lovely, but I'm surprised Bandai didn't do more. I would think, at that scale, it wouldn't be that hard to build the blaster tubes around a light pipe and put a bright LED inside the...what...generator? at the wingtips, and of course the proper 'pew pew pew' sounds. 

(look, they can make parts that are combined ABS and styrene and completely free to move for joints and stuff. wrapping styrene around a clear rod would be easy  )

I wonder how many will buy it and omit the mechanics? Or will Bandai double-dip and release the kit sans electronics but with more detail parts? I expected them to do that with the 1/350 Space Battleship Yamato (it's a cheap way to get more ROI for that expensive tooling) but they never did.


----------



## wander1107

So that's how AT-STs relief themselves. I've never seen them squat before. Nice.


----------



## Richard Baker

There must be some way to get into the thing without swinging by vines.


----------



## edge10

I'm not in to figure kits but the 3P0 kit looks spot on as well:










http://bandai-hobby.net/sw/products/ch/ch04.html


----------



## PixelMagic

edge10 said:


> I'm not in to figure kits but the 3P0 kit looks spot on as well:



I'm just not into 3P0 because he's an annoying character. However, the model does look very very good.


----------



## WOI

Will Bandai come out with more model kits from the SBY 2199 series?


----------



## edge10

WOI said:


> Will Bandai come out with more model kits from the SBY 2199 series?


At the risk of going OT, I would say yes! (but I do NOT read or speak Japanese, so for all I know those have all been released already):

http://bandai-hobby.net/site/character_yamato2199.html


----------



## Steve H

edge10 said:


> At the risk of going OT, I would say yes! (but I do NOT read or speak Japanese, so for all I know those have all been released already):
> 
> http://bandai-hobby.net/site/character_yamato2199.html


Yes, all of that at that link are released (and each and every one a gem), the lineup for 2015 hasn't been announced yet.

As there is no news of a second series yet one imagines Bandai will throttle down the pace of releases somewhat, concentrating more on the 'box scale' Mechanical Collection kits. There are a number of fighters and other aircraft that could be released in 1/72 scale (and they've shown Melda's red fighter in prototype form at several trade shows), a re-release of the Gamilas 'battle carrier' in different colors is very likely, otherwise, completely up in the air. 

Back to Bandai and Star Wars, I really do hope for a 1/72 AT-AT, and a two-pack of 1/72 Snowspeeders. That would make some nice dioramas.


----------



## Sparky

Steve H said:


> Back to Bandai and Star Wars, I really do hope for a 1/72 AT-AT, and a two-pack of 1/72 Snowspeeders. That would make some nice dioramas.


Since the 1/48 Snowspeeder is on the way, maybe Bandai could just give us a 1/48 AT-AT (pretty please ).


----------



## Steve H

Sparky said:


> Since the 1/48 Snowspeeder is on the way, maybe Bandai could just give us a 1/48 AT-AT (pretty please ).


Thing is, they *could* make a 1/48 AT-AT, but we'd be looking at something like $300 USD and a box big enough to carry a child. 

And the shipping costs from Japan...owch. 

On the reverse, since Bandai uses digital prototyping, it would be fairly easy for them to 'shrink' their 1/48 Snowspeeder. A 1/72 AT-AT would be plenty big. 

(come to think on it, weren't the original stop-motion models close to 1/72? I recall them not being that large, but it's been decades since I devoured those Cinefx issues)


----------



## Sparky

Steve H said:


> Thing is, they *could* make a 1/48 AT-AT, but we'd be looking at something like $300 USD and a box big enough to carry a child.
> 
> And the shipping costs from Japan...owch.
> 
> On the reverse, since Bandai uses digital prototyping, it would be fairly easy for them to 'shrink' their 1/48 Snowspeeder. A 1/72 AT-AT would be plenty big.
> 
> (come to think on it, weren't the original stop-motion models close to 1/72? I recall them not being that large, but it's been decades since I devoured those Cinefx issues)


Yeah, plenty expensive. I'd pay it though. Of course, it would need to walk for that amount of coin :thumbsup:.


----------



## edge10

Steve H said:


> Thing is, they *could* make a 1/48 AT-AT, but we'd be looking at something like $300 USD and a box big enough to carry a child.
> 
> And the shipping costs from Japan...owch.
> 
> On the reverse, since Bandai uses digital prototyping, it would be fairly easy for them to 'shrink' their 1/48 Snowspeeder. A 1/72 AT-AT would be plenty big.
> 
> (come to think on it, weren't the original stop-motion models close to 1/72? I recall them not being that large, but it's been decades since I devoured those Cinefx issues)


I don't think 18.5" tall and 16" long equals a box big enough to carry a child (not even a small one).


----------



## barrydancer

I'd totally buy an AT-AT. And an A-Wing. And a B-Wing.


----------



## neps

Saw this today on another forum:



> Today, my friend who owns our local hobby shop confirmed to me that Bandai is indeed producing the model that was their centerpiece at the 2014 Tokyo Model Show- The 1/1700 Scale Imperial Star Destroyer with full fiber-optic lighting package, detailed hangar bay, and adjustable display stand.
> 
> At over 3.5 feet overall length, and with a parts count purported to approach 1000, this may be the largest mass-produced Star Wars model kit ever produced. Needless to say, this will be a must-have kit for many, including myself. Release is scheduled for the 3rd quarter of 2015, and MSRP is estimated to be around $400.00 USD.


Sounds like good news to me. I've been waiting for something like this since Star Wars first hit the screen. Can anyone corroborate this?


----------



## Steve H

neps said:


> Saw this today on another forum:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like good news to me. I've been waiting for something like this since Star Wars first hit the screen. Can anyone corroborate this?


I wouldn't say 'maybe not' but logic says that's a little tight on the release sched. 3rd Quarter will be here before you know it and if it's got around a $400 USD retail, they're gonna want to give the Japanese hobby market plenty of time to solicit pre-orders. 

There's a lot of 3rd Quarter stuff showing up now at the Japanese sites and something as glorious as this would be front and center, don't you think? 

Kits this big and expensive tend to be a Dec/Jan kind of release, altho the massive Domeru's Battleship was a July thing, so, I dunno. I just think we would have heard, ya know?

Oh, wait! Here's a Star Destroyer! http://www.hlj.com/product/TKT82132/Aut

HAW. Not quite the same.


----------



## Zombie_61

Steve H said:


> ...Oh, wait! Here's a Star Destroyer! http://www.hlj.com/product/TKT82132/Aut


I'd almost rather have that one--at least there would be room for it in the house without having to get rid of the coffee table.


----------



## edge10

Steve H said:


> I wouldn't say 'maybe not' but logic says that's a little tight on the release sched. 3rd Quarter will be here before you know it and if it's got around a $400 USD retail, they're gonna want to give the Japanese hobby market plenty of time to solicit pre-orders.
> 
> There's a lot of 3rd Quarter stuff showing up now at the Japanese sites and something as glorious as this would be front and center, don't you think?
> 
> Kits this big and expensive tend to be a Dec/Jan kind of release, altho the massive Domeru's Battleship was a July thing, so, I dunno. I just think we would have heard, ya know?
> 
> Oh, wait! Here's a Star Destroyer! http://www.hlj.com/product/TKT82132/Aut
> 
> HAW. Not quite the same.


As has been pointed out on other sites: 

It is doubtful that Bandai, a Japanese company, would announce a major kit by leaking the info to a hobby shop owner in the USA.

Anything is possible, if it happens :tongue:, but count me as highly skeptical on this one.


----------



## electric indigo

Ok next in line is the 1/12 Scout Trooper & Speeder Bike. From the Hobbysearch translation:



> Height: approx 152.5mm. (Scout Trooper)
> Full length: approx 180mm. (Speeder Bike)
> 
> - Appeared in the Star Wars [Episode 6 / Return of the Jedi] at planet [Endor] Luke, was engaged in a Princess Leia and Chase, in the scout troopers] and [speeder bike] is 1/12 scale set! !
> 
> [Scout trooper]
> - The scout troopers each joint motion, riding to the speeder bike, an action pose of a single unit can reproduce.
> - Scout trooper blaster is included.
> - Base comes to image the Death Star interior of the floor in order to exhibit the scout troopers alone. Also possible to be linked with other products of the pedestal of sale.
> - Various hand parts included.
> 
> [Speeder bike]
> - And reproduce the detail over the details by verification of thorough documentation.
> - Piping using some soft material.
> - Repulsor drive the rear of the parts can be opened and closed represented by Sashikae expression.
> - In order to reproduce the speeder bike to fly through the forest, is also included base of the image of the Endor surface.
> 
> - Accessories: scout trooper, speeder bike, dedicated display base × 2 (Endor image, Death Star image), scout trooper blaster, hand parts × 5 species (grip grip left and right × 2 / smack × 2 / weapon possession), rear parts × 2 of Repulsor drive (open / closed)


I'm not too happy that we don't get a fixed pose figure, but I'm looking forward to see what Bandai makes of the subject.


----------



## Steve H

The glory of a movable figure is, if you wish you can glue it in EXACTLY the pose you want, without needing to cut and chop and putty the living daylights out of the usual fix-pose hunk of styrene. 

I suspect you're going to get a shockingly well detailed speeder bike and scout when it ships. I would have that confidence given what's been released so far.


----------



## Richard Baker

edge10 said:


> As has been pointed out on other sites:
> 
> It is doubtful that Bandai, a Japanese company, would announce a major kit by leaking the info to a hobby shop owner in the USA.
> 
> Anything is possible, if it happens :tongue:, but count me as highly skeptical on this one.


My LHS does not hear directly but his distributors have good communications with the manufacturers, both foreign and domestic. His distributors give him a heads up on things which are in the pipeline...


----------



## electric indigo

I am pleasantly surprised by the SW kits so far, but the Stormtrooper's helmet had some accuracy issues that jump into the eye on such an iconic subject. I hope the Scout is better.

And as a Bonus, you can put the figure on any other 1/12 bike...


----------



## Steve H

Richard Baker said:


> My LHS does not hear directly but his distributors have good communications with the manufacturers, both foreign and domestic. His distributors give him a heads up on things which are in the pipeline...


Sure, and nobody doubts that someone may have indeed said something, but keep in mind the Bandai Star Wars kits are designed for the domestic Japanese market. That's what they have the rights for. Any and all Bandai SW kits that enter the U.S. are technically gray market. So it's difficult to assess valid information on such things. If Scott Hards of Hobbylink Japan said it was a sure thing for 3Q 2015 to have that Star Destroyer on shelves I'd believe it. Anyone else? Not really.

And again, if it were a 3Q 2015 release, they would HAVE to be preorders up right now. HAVE to be. We don't live in a world where a company can spring, completely unannounced, a multi-hundred USD model kit onto the market. Vendors have to talk retailers into carrying it. Retailers have to set aside open-to-buy money to order it. Customers have to be informed. Promotional campaigns have to be organized. 

(and one detail, the fiber optics, doesn't fit. Light Fiber doesn't fit with Bandai's construction philosophy, the 'anyone can put it together' thought. I would expect lots of clear parts, LEDs and light pipes like their Star Trek kits.)

But we'll see. Just making that beast would be a huge triumph for Bandai.


----------



## Richard Baker

The kits may be for the Japanese market, but he gets them from his distributors and puts them on his shelves. Bandai, Revell-Germany, things only available online he strives to stock because his customers want to buy them. I buy from him, although I can find cheaper ones online, because of tbis.


----------



## Steve H

Richard Baker said:


> The kits may be for the Japanese market, but he gets them from his distributors and puts them on his shelves. Bandai, Revell-Germany, things only available online he strives to stock because his customers want to buy them. I buy from him, although I can find cheaper ones online, because of tbis.


That's fine, and I agree with your thinking. Kudos to him for daring to do something 'outside' from just ordering from the usual distributors and being held down to having the same kits as Hobby Lobby or Hobby Town.


----------



## Zombie_61

Steve H said:


> The glory of a movable figure is, if you wish you can glue it in EXACTLY the pose you want, without needing to cut and chop and putty the living daylights out of the usual fix-pose hunk of styrene.


And it has knee, elbow, and other joints that look just like non-biological plastic movable joints instead of looking like knees, elbows, etc.. I know a lot of modelers like the idea of being able to change the figure's pose, but if I wanted an action figure I'd just buy an action figure.

At least the R2-D2 and R5-D4 kits won't have these obviously mechanical joints, and if the C-3PO kit does it won't look so bad because he's a mechanical being anyway.


----------



## electric indigo

Hobbysearch has the 1/48 X-Wing in stock and lets you have a look on the parts & instruction sheet:

http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10310688


----------



## Steve H

Looks really interesting and fun! I still wish they had included 'firing' turbo lasers with sound effects, they've got the tech to do that, but I suppose that would have pushed the price up. 

It's curious they've got foil stickers around the exhaust LEDs. From the looks of things it not only acts as light blocking, but it might also act as a 'stiffener' to help thread the LED/wire package all the way to the end of the engine.


----------



## electric indigo

First sighting of the Speeder Bike:


----------



## Xenodyssey

Wonder when we will see announced kits for The Force Awakens?

I'd heard the merchandise will start to be revealed in September.


----------



## Steve H

And ooo, 1/72 Y-Wing in July! 3672 Yen. yum.


----------



## electric indigo

Here's the roughly translated info for the Y-Wing:

1/72 Star Wars Y-wing starfighter

Than "Star Wars Episode 4 / A New Hope", reproduced Rebel Alliance was used in the Battle of Yavin the "Y-wing starfighter" in 1/72 scale. From the verification of thorough prop model, to reproduce the details of detail.

■ to reproduce the detail over the details by the verification of the surface representation thorough article condensation in the 1/72 scale.

■ not only internal reproduction within the cockpit, also of detail reproduction internal ion propulsion engine.

■ display based motif Death Star surface of the display aircraft. Base Other products and multiple connection possible sale in the joint parts.

■ Chakuyukaashi Comes to reproduce the Chakuyukaashi implantation and maintenance state. You can reproduce the Y-wing starfighters of waiting.

■ "Death Star battle" also can be reproduced with a laser gun laser effects.

■ adjunct same scale of Episode 4 edition pilot (seated type upright type), episode 6 edition seated type pilot and astromech droid 2 bodies included.

[Accessories] 
Death Star surface base × 1 
Laser effect parts × 1 expression, the same scale pilot figure × 3 (upright × 1, seated × 2 types) 
- The same scale astromech droid × 2 species canopy × 2 species (frame parts, clear parts) 
· Chakuyukaashi × 1 Equation

[Buy] 
-Molding × 10 
Water transfer type decal × 1 
Marking seal × 1 
And assembly instructions × 1


----------



## edge10

Hey EI, where did you get the Y-wing info from?

Here is the Snowspeeder page:
http://bandai-hobby.net/sw/products/mc/mc06.html


----------



## robn1

All your Y-Wings are belong to us 

Here's the Snowspeeder translation.

STAR WARS PLASTIC MODELSTAR WARS PLASTIC MODELSTAR WARS PLASTIC MODEL

"1/48 Snow Speeder" price 2,592 yen at the (tax 8% included) released May 30 "Episode 5", and three-dimensional in the 1/48 scale the snow speeders hero Luke Skywalker was boarding!
In replacement of the air brake] parts, and reproduce the open-closed state of the air brake.
The [detail] to reproduce the details of detail at 1/48 scale from the verification of thorough Prop (imaging model).
[Power harp - down] Power harp defeated AT-AT in a snowy field of the host - in emissions (harpoon) parts, it can reproduce the scene.
[Laser effects] Snow Speeder can be replicated to fire the laser gun with a laser effect.
[Adjunct] same scale seated type pilot figure of 2 bodies included.
[Display] comes with the base reproduce the snowy field of the host. Based multiple (sold separately) can be connected in the joint parts.
STAR WARS PLASTIC MODEL

[Accessories]
Laser effect parts x2
1/48 figure x2 (pilot x1 · gunner x1)
Canopy x2 species (frame and clear parts x1 · clear parts x1)
Power Harpoon (harpoon) parts x1
Air brake opening and closing reproduce parts four x2
Dedicated display base × 1
Marking seal × 1
Water transfer type decal × 1


----------



## Richard Baker

Sounds like the Snowspeeder Airbrakes are not articulated- you swap parts to show them either completely open or completely closed.

I do wish somebody would provide an option for showing that cool exposed panel on the starboard side wing - only one (IIRC) SS had it but it is the one that looks the best in my opinion.


----------



## edge10

I'm guessing the source of info was Hobby Search.

Can't wait to get some of that Chakuyukaashi action! I'm guessing it's landing gear.


----------



## electric indigo

edge10 said:


> Hey EI, where did you get the Y-wing info from?


I ran the Taghobby page through Google's translator.

http://www.taghobby.com/1-0/1-2/bandai-2015年7月發售-模型-172《star-wars》y-wing-starfighter-3400yen/


----------



## Steve H

It's interesting in that Snowspeeder data, they seem to state there are or will be extra, separate stands available. I suspect if they make those Death Star tiles as part of that availability, they'll sell a TON of them.

Snowspeeder Vs. AT-ST? Might that be a thing someone will do?


----------



## electric indigo

Here's a nicely painted Moving Edition X-Wing. The details on the kit look impressive, though I can't judge the overall accuracy.

http://www.gunjap.net/site/?p=244845


----------



## edge10

Pics of the Y-wing, Biker Scout and Sand Troopers (scroll down):

https://twitter.com/hobbylink


----------



## robiwon

O.K. What are these, and can anyone translate>

https://twitter.com/HobbyLobbyTokyo/status/594082189957959680


----------



## edge10

robiwon said:


> O.K. What are these, and can anyone translate>
> 
> https://twitter.com/HobbyLobbyTokyo/status/594082189957959680


Via https://translate.google.com/

Millennium Falcon and the DeLorean of resin sample, it is exhibition. # Kaiyodo # Star Wars # Back to the Future


----------



## PixelMagic

That Falcon looks like the Fine Molds version to me. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## electric indigo

I think the resin samples are the prototypes for Kaiyodo's Revoltech line of toys.

Here's a whole bunch of pictures of Bandai's new stuff, including the Y-Wing and Speeder Bike:

http://www.taghobby.com/1-0/1-2/不斷更新-2015年5月14日-17日-靜岡hobby-show-bandai展品-模型-star-wars、yamato2199、/


----------



## Richard Baker

PixelMagic said:


> That Falcon looks like the Fine Molds version to me. I could be wrong, though.


If we could see a better angle to check the mandible shapes we could tell for certain...

I really doubt it is the FineMolds kit since Revell seems to have acquired the FM dies to produce those kits themselves.


----------



## Steve H

Richard Baker said:


> If we could see a better angle to check the mandible shapes we could tell for certain...
> 
> I really doubt it is the FineMolds kit since Revell seems to have acquired the FM dies to produce those kits themselves.


It's not. It's not even from Bandai. It's from the Revoltech line, a 'completed toy' on a stand. It won't be large at all.

They've got a X-Wing up for pre-order. http://www.hlj.com/product/kyd13006

It's SMALL. That's a standard Revoltech stand it's on so that X-wing is like 1/100 scale or so. Couple of inches long. 

The Falcon will be similar. It'll be nice for a 'work desk' toy. It'll likely have optional landing gear, the ramp *might* open, the guns might move.


----------



## Richard Baker

I have one Revoltech- the Mole from Thunderbirds. I am not very impressed- the variable part gimmick that is their signature does not work well and because of it the replica cannot be displayed without some of it's parts skewed. The detail is OK, but it is rather disappointing for what it cost.


----------



## Steve H

Richard Baker said:


> I have one Revoltech- the Mole from Thunderbirds. I am not very impressed- the variable part gimmick that is their signature does not work well and because of it the replica cannot be displayed without some of it's parts skewed. The detail is OK, but it is rather disappointing for what it cost.


I wouldn't disagree. 

I've got their Thunderbird 2, and it's nice but it really looks like nothing more than a pre-built Aoshima 1/350 kit with the addition of 4 'revol' joints holding the extending legs on. So, like, what's the point? Why make it part of the Revoltech line?

I've got a couple of their robots and they can be fussy little things. 

But, then again, they do a nice job. Finish is excellent. 

The frustration with Revoltech, to me, is they never seem to 'finish' a line. Thunderbird 2 is, again, pretty nice on its own and makes a nice display, but how about a Thunderbird 1? 

Ah well, it'll be OK. People who'll want an X-Wing or a Falcon toy for their workspace will enjoy them. They'll sell a TON of them.


----------



## electric indigo

More photo reports from Shizuoka.

Y-Wing - check out the details: http://stevethefishdotnet.tumblr.com/post/119098735474/may-16th-2015-54th-shizuoka-hobby-show-a-1-48

http://41.media.tumblr.com/ba9ab70cb0d6fdc06fc2814bd4c37677/tumblr_nofx5vOkKX1uovh9bo10_1280.jpg

Speeder Bike - and a 1/4 R2!
http://stevethefishdotnet.tumblr.com/post/119098604709/may-16th-2015-54th-shizuoka-hobby-show-at


----------



## Zombie_61

electric indigo said:


> Speeder Bike - and a 1/4 R2!
> http://stevethefishdotnet.tumblr.com/post/119098604709/may-16th-2015-54th-shizuoka-hobby-show-at


[Sarcasm]Oh good, the Scouttrooper has those poseable ball-and-socket joints.[/Sarcasm] Well, there's another kit I don't need to get.

In all seriousness, thanks for sharing those photos!


----------



## electric indigo

Official Bandai Speeder Bike photos. Details are great. The joints of the figure - not so much...










http://www.taghobby.com/1-0/1-2/ban...star-wars》scout-trooper-speeder-bike-5000yen/


----------



## GKvfx

I'll take the Bandai kit any day of the week and twice on Sunday over the MPC/ERTL kit. Doing a couple of customs now and the figure is taking more time than bike...... Milliput is your friend......

Gene


----------



## Zombie_61

GKvfx said:


> I'll take the Bandai kit any day of the week and twice on Sunday over the MPC/ERTL kit...


Overall, yes, it's a much better representation of the bike and rider than the MPC kit. But those poseable joints...the horror...the horror...

Yeah, I'll probably get one anyway. :lol:


----------



## Steve H

Zombie_61 said:


> Overall, yes, it's a much better representation of the bike and rider than the MPC kit. But those poseable joints...the horror...the horror...
> 
> Yeah, I'll probably get one anyway. :lol:


Honestly, I do not understand the complaining. So the Scout has joints and he can be poised like a 'gasp' toy. You can take him off the speeder bike and put him next to it. You might even defy canon and put a normal Stormtrooper on the bike! The Horror! Or, I think I might go blind thinking of this, Darth Vader on a speeder bike! NOOOOOOO! IMAGINATION!

So it didn't come with a fixed pose Scout that would likely be simplified and not in the pose you want and you'd end up almost doing a complete resculpt like so many did with the old kit. 

If you don't like the joints on the Scout, rather than 'throw the baby out with the bathwater', treat it as a prime opportunity. Pose the scout the way you want, glue the joints in place and then throw a little polyputty over them and sculpt. 99% less work. It'll be fun! 
os


----------



## Zombie_61

Steve H said:


> Honestly, I do not understand the complaining...If you don't like the joints on the Scout, rather than 'throw the baby out with the bathwater', treat it as a prime opportunity. Pose the scout the way you want, glue the joints in place and then throw a little polyputty over them and sculpt. 99% less work. It'll be fun!
> os


You're right, of course, except for the fact that I have very little experience, talent, and/or confidence when it comes to sculpting. One way or the other, I'm sure I'll sort it out.


----------



## Owen E Oulton

Filing the joints in the action-figure style figure is less work than trying to make the old MPC figure look good.You don't need to be a sculptor, just fill the gaps as you would any model. Aves is your friend.


----------



## electric indigo

A bit off topic, but this is the Droid you were looking for:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogK14XRhLjM

http://www.taghobby.com/9-0/星球大戰-star-wars/aqua-預定2016年發售-《star-wars》r2-d2-11-自走式小冰箱-售價未定/


----------



## electric indigo

How to improve (and light up) your 1/72 Bandai X-Wing


----------



## Steve H

electric indigo said:


> How to improve (and light up) your 1/72 Bandai X-Wing


Oh good grief, he even lit the R2 unit?! He's unstoppable! 

But a technical question. It looks like he's using bare copper wire as his...um...wiring. Is that a thing? How is that possible? Is it really a coated wire or do you think he sprays clear finish on it to insulate it or what's the deal?


----------



## robn1

Steve H said:


> ...a technical question. It looks like he's using bare copper wire...


Magnet wire, it has an enamel coating.


----------



## electric indigo

Painted Bandai Snowspeeder:










http://www.gunjap.net/site/?p=252072


----------



## electric indigo

And the next kit is:










Also coming: a 1/12 Boba Fett.


----------



## electric indigo

Hobbysearch has detailed pics of the Speeder Bike parts & instruction sheets:

http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/image/10319735/10/0


----------



## electric indigo

Unpainted Y-Wing kit:


----------



## WOI

That is a true classic work of pure beauty in the SW universe.


----------



## Richard Baker

Not shown in that photo- at least one of the Radomes on the engine fronts is removable with detail inside...

FineMolds made a nice kit but this one looks great!


----------



## electric indigo

Pics of the assembled & unpainted Speeder Bike:

http://www.gunjap.net/site/?p=257890


----------



## Hunk A Junk

My 3PO kit arrived today and the gold finish and the level of detail is a thing of beauty! Waaaaaaaaaay back in the fall of 1977 the MPC 3PO kit was the first Star Wars kit I ever owned. I still remember thinking it looked nothing like the droid in the movie. This kit knocks one item off the childhood wish list.


----------



## spindrift

These Bandai kits are the finest in terms of detail and accuracy ever done on SW. Makes the Fine Molds kits look like old school.


----------



## electric indigo

Hobbysearch has hires pics of the Y-Wing:

http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/image/10324686/10/0

Amazing level of detail!


----------



## robiwon

What a piece of crap!!! What's up Bandai????


----------



## edge10

robiwon said:


> What a piece of crap!!! What's up Bandai????


That's it! I'm cancelling my two preorders and seeing if I can dig up some more MPC Y-wings. :thumbsup:


----------



## edge10

edge10 said:


> That's it! I'm cancelling my two preorders and seeing if I can dig up some more MPC Y-wings. :thumbsup:


On the lighter side: at least they left something for the aftermarket.


----------



## robiwon

edge10 said:


> That's it! I'm cancelling my two preorders and seeing if I can dig up some more MPC Y-wings. :thumbsup:


LOL

Can wait to get my grubby mitts on this one. I've never done a Y before.


----------



## Xenodyssey

Have to admit I always preferred the Y-wing design to the X-wing...could be the level of detail, could be the shape/design style.


----------



## Sparky

Xenodyssey said:


> Have to admit I always preferred the Y-wing design to the X-wing...could be the level of detail, could be the shape/design style.


Same here. The X-wing is an icon but I always catch myself watching the Y-wing. So much jaw dropping detail on the Bandai kit that I bumped my preorder up for another kit.


----------



## edge10

Y-wing is now available. 

Pics of parts etc are here:

http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10324686


----------



## electric indigo

Awesome. They should just scale up the molds and make a 1/48 kit from them.


----------



## robiwon

Good God, the greeblies!!!!!


----------



## edge10

It's been posted everywhere else, so...

Sandtrooper page up:
http://www.therpf.com/showthread.php?t=231077&page=14


----------



## WOI

robiwon said:


> What a piece of crap!!! What's up Bandai????


Is there suppose to me any detail on this wall?


----------



## robiwon

WOI said:


> Is there suppose to me any detail on this wall?


Not sure, it was a joke. ?


----------



## electric indigo

The next wave is coming with Boba Fett and his ride:










http://www.taghobby.com/1-0/1-2/bandai-2015年9月28日發售-模型-112《star-wars》-boba-fett-2700yen/










http://www.taghobby.com/1-0/1-2/bandai-2015年9月28日發售-模型-1144《star-wars》slave-i-3800yen/

The cloud city base is a nice touch.

I think we'll have to sit through another 1/144 Falcon before anything really new happens.


----------



## edge10

Nope.

I posted this in another thread:

From Bandai site:
http://bandai-hobby.net/sw/news/ev04.html

Google Translate:
https://translate.google.com/transla...-text=&act=url

"Awakening of Star Wars / Force" Product Information ban announcement!

Bandai, from Star Wars plastic model, "awakening of Star Wars / Force" sale of goods is determined.
All of the details we will publish on September 4 (Friday) 0:01 on this site.

That will be 11:01am on Sept. 3rd EDT.


----------



## PixelMagic

Friday is going to be so awesome. I have a 4 day weekend, and I'm going to Force Friday to check out the new merchandise. Plus Revell and Bandai are going to be revealing their Force Awakens kits. Awesome.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

I'm excited for the TFA kits. I was working on my Bandai 3PO kit this weekend and I'm so impressed with the chrome work that I'm sure they'll do an awesome Captain Phasma.

That being said, the chrome kit I really want them to make is a 1/44 Queen's starship. Yeah, it doesn't have the greeblies we all love, but that's what I like about it. It's a starship from "a more civilized age" that makes a great contrast to the Falcon. Throw in some detailed landing gear, boarding ramp and maybe even the option of a handful of R2 units huddling over some battle damage and it could be an awesome kit.


----------



## edge10

Bandai Force Awakens kits for anyone who hasn't seen them:

http://bandai-hobby.net/sw/schedule/index.html


----------



## FlyingBrickyard

edge10 said:


> Bandai Force Awakens kits for anyone who hasn't seen them:


Got to love the autotranslation.



> Boba Fett love machine of the "Surevu Ⅰ"


----------



## Zombie_61

edge10 said:


> Bandai Force Awakens kits for anyone who hasn't seen them:
> 
> http://bandai-hobby.net/sw/schedule/index.html


Oh good, _another_ Millennium Falcon kit I have to get. :freak: But no Chewbacca figure? What's up with that? No, don't tell me; I'm trying to remain as spoiler free as possible before I see the movie.


----------



## electric indigo

FlyingBrickyard said:


> Got to love the autotranslation.


Here's another one for you:

1/72 ファースト・オーダー
スペシャル・フォース タイ・ファイター

comes out as:

1/72 First Order
Special Force Thailand Fighter


----------



## RB

Zombie_61 said:


> Oh good, _another_ Millennium Falcon kit I have to get. :freak: But no Chewbacca figure? What's up with that? No, don't tell me; I'm trying to remain as spoiler free as possible before I see the movie.



According to translated info posted elsewhere, we'll get standing and sitting versions of Han, Chewie, Finn, and Rey plus BB-8. I guess they just didn't show everyone in pics. Those figures look great for 1/144...


----------



## edge10

RB said:


> According to translated info posted elsewhere, we'll get standing and sitting versions of Han, Chewie, Finn, and Rey plus BB-8. I guess they just didn't show everyone in pics. Those figures look great for 1/144...


From trustie Google Translate:

"1/144 Millennium Falcon (awakening of the Force)" price 5,400 yen (8% tax included) in October will be released from the "awakening of Star Wars / Force", and 1/144 scale the Millennium Falcon that appeared in the play in reproduction. Fuselage of fine detail reproduction and character figures over detail, directing the play in the scene close to the various optional parts, such as a base.
[Detail] to reproduce the detail over the details by verifying the thorough article condensation in the 1/144 scale.
Reproduce the flight conditions [rear engine] engine parts in effect parts of the clear blue of the selection formula.
[Cockpit] faithfully reproduces the cockpit internal structure. In addition, of the same scale figure attached boarding is also possible.
[Canopy] to those of the all-clear material, two is supplied only frame.
In [hatch] parts replacement formula, can be opened and closed reproduction of the hatch.
[Chakuyukaashi] comes with the landing gear to reproduce the implantation and maintenance state. You can reproduce the Millennium Falcon in the tarmac.
[Accessory] the same scale of the fins, Ray, Han Solo, Chewbacca (seated type upright type) and BB-8 is included.
[Display] airframe of display-based desert motif of Jakhu. Based multiple connection possible with the joint parts

Dedicated display base × 1
1/144 scale fin figure × 2 (seated × 1 · upright × 1)
1/144 scale Rei figure × 2 (seated × 1 · upright × 1)
1/144 scale Han Solo figure × 2 (seated × 1 · upright × 1)
1/144 scale Chewbacca figure × 2 (seated × 1 · upright × 1)
1/144 scale BB-8 × 1
Canopy × 2 species (Clear parts × 1 · frame parts × 1)
Rear engine effect parts × 1
Hatch opening and closing reproduction parts × 1 Shiki-giyukaashi × 1 expression water transfer type decal × 1
Marking seal × 1


----------



## Zombie_61

RB said:


> According to translated info posted elsewhere, we'll get standing and sitting versions of Han, Chewie, Finn, and Rey plus BB-8...





edge10 said:


> ...1/144 scale Chewbacca figure × 2 (seated × 1 · upright × 1)...


Thank you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Marco Scheloske

Could be tough to get the Bandai models outside of Japan... remember the rumour hat they won't be allowed to sell them to foreign countries? Well, in the german forum "Modellboard" a member tried to order them and realized that Hobbysearch and AmiAmi sells them only to customers with a japanese adress. So he asked what's up with at, and here is their reply:



> Antwort von HobbySearch:
> 
> Thank you very much for shopping at HOBBY SEARCH.
> 
> Regarding the Star Wars kits from Bandai, we were planning to deal
> the product but were forced to remove the listing.
> 
> We had been contacted by Bandai and they had requested that
> we stop the sales of the new Star Wars kits outside Japan,
> and had asked that the old ones to also be removed as well,
> so we have no choice but to stop the sales outside Japan.
> 
> As we cannot ignore Bandai's request, we are very sorry for
> your inconvenience but we are unable to provide you the products.
> 
> We appreciate your understanding of this matter, thank you very much.
> 
> Sincerely Yours,
> Ryo Negishi


----------



## INVAR

I received the same e-mail this morning for orders I placed for Star Wars kits:

Thank you very much for shopping at HOBBY SEARCH.
You have received this mail as you currently have a reservation 
for the Bandai Star Wars kit listed below.

*************************************************
Manufacturer: Bandai
Product Name: 1/12 Boba Fett (Plastic model)
*************************************************

We have been contacted by Bandai that they do not want their 
Star Wars kits sold outside Japan, so we are no longer taking 
new orders for these items outside Japan and have removed them 
from our English website.

Please note that although you will be able to see these products 
on your account page, you will not be able to check the product details 
as the product pages will be removed from our site.

We apologize for any inconveniences this may cause, 
and your understanding of this matter will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jaws62666

have always ordered mine from Hobby Link Japan. I have Fett and the Slave 1 on pre order still. No email from them on cancelling. They are still up for preorder on their site.
https://www.hlj.com/


----------



## PixelMagic

Marco Scheloske said:


> Could be tough to get the Bandai models outside of Japan... remember the rumour hat they won't be allowed to sell them to foreign countries? Well, in the german forum "Modellboard" a member tried to order them and realized that Hobbysearch and AmiAmi sells them only to customers with a japanese adress. So he asked what's up with at, and here is their reply:



Ugh. This sucks. I don't like being told I can't buy a product just because I don't live in it's country of origin. Ridiculous. We'll still figure out a way around this.


----------



## edge10

Exactly. As I mentioned elsewhere, there are 81 sellers for the 1/48 Moving Edition X-wing on Amazon right now. HLJ has been out of stock of that kit since right after it came out. 

There may be fewer options but where there is profit to be made, someone will step up to make it.


----------



## Xenodyssey

I sense the disturbance in the Force from the Disney lawyers in this.

As others have said. 3rd parties will doubtless sell the kits, for a good markup, on places like Ebay. Until the right's lawyers get involved there as well.



INVAR said:


> I received the same e-mail this morning for orders I placed for Star Wars kits:
> 
> Thank you very much for shopping at HOBBY SEARCH.
> You have received this mail as you currently have a reservation
> for the Bandai Star Wars kit listed below.
> 
> *************************************************
> Manufacturer: Bandai
> Product Name: 1/12 Boba Fett (Plastic model)
> *************************************************
> 
> We have been contacted by Bandai that they do not want their
> Star Wars kits sold outside Japan, so we are no longer taking
> new orders for these items outside Japan and have removed them
> from our English website.
> 
> Please note that although you will be able to see these products
> on your account page, you will not be able to check the product details
> as the product pages will be removed from our site.
> 
> We apologize for any inconveniences this may cause,
> and your understanding of this matter will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BWolfe

Xenodyssey said:


> I sense the disturbance in the Force from the Disney lawyers in this.
> 
> As others have said. 3rd parties will doubtless sell the kits, for a good markup, on places like Ebay. Until the right's lawyers get involved there as well.


I know for a fact that that Disney has people watching ebay for unauthorized products, I had a run in with them myself. I tried to sell my Laserdisc copy of "Song Of The South" which I legally acquired back in 1995 from a video distributor but my ad was yanked because they claimed it violated Disney's copyright. After a few rounds of e-mails and sending them scans of the disc sleeve and the disc label Disney relented and I finally got the disc re-listed but it was a hassle. The frustrating thing about it was that there were seven other copies listed for sale at a far higher price than I was trying to get and none of those ads were taken down.


----------



## Dyonisis

WOI said:


> The artists and model makers at Bandai weren't kidding around with the
> quality that they have put into their new line of Star Wars kits they have
> created.They have really pulled out all the punches in these ones!!
> 
> They are the equivalent to the quality of the Find Molds kits!!


*God help you all then!*

Let me just say something I've just briefly noticed about BOTH X-wing models. Fine molds has some missing detail, and soft detail in the wings. The fuselage is too tall, and not as squatty as the original ILM model, and the nosecone is still wrong. The wings are too thick, especially at the ends. The fuselage is too thin from side to side. The intakes are wrong since there are no fan blades inside them. The Saturn V housings still have that stupid chip on the top that wasn't on Lukes' ship since it was only a paint spot - NOT A RAISED PANEL! And the of course no detail on the R2 units, and the wrong pilot completely. The scribe lines on the bottom of the fuselage, and the wings is STILL completely wrong, and the laser canon bodies are too small diametrically. The detail on the hyperdrive actuator (strip behind R2) is still wrong, and also horrible as the Bandai version! 

~ Chris ​


----------



## edge10

The Bandai kits are good enough for us mere mortals. In fact the Y-wing has the blessing of MonsieurTox at the RPF. If they meet his standards they are sure as heck good enough for the likes of me!

And they are light years (or should I say parsecs) ahead of any other commercial kit and they are very affordable.


----------



## Sparky

Totally agree. Given the scale, very reasonable cost, and ease of construction, the Bandai kits are quite impressive. I don't expect widely distributed kits like these to be absolutely perfect in the detail. I'd rather have a wide collection kits at around say 70% accurate than only being able to afford a couple at 95%.


----------



## MLCrisis32

Sparky said:


> Totally agree. Given the scale, very reasonable cost, and ease of construction, the Bandai kits are quite impressive. I don't expect widely distributed kits like these to be absolutely perfect in the detail. I'd rather have a wide collection kits at around say 70% accurate than only being able to afford a couple at 95%.


Amen! The fine molds kits I've yet to build, and the new Bandai, are definitely "good enough". One day I'm going to finally build my 1/144 Falcon.


----------



## robiwon

I have a coworker in Japan. Talked to him last night. As soon as the kits hit the stores over there he's grabbing all of them for me!!


----------



## jaws62666

This is the email I just got from HLJ:

Mark Kutsugi (HobbyLink Japan)

Jim-

Thanks for writing. Bandai's kits for "The Force Awakens" are unfortunately not able to be offered outside Japan, so are only on our domestic web site.

We're very sorry about this situation. Thanks very much for your understanding, and for shopping with us.

Best Regards,

Mark Kutsugi
HobbyLink Japan

Looks like we will be paying the Evil bay to get the new kits.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

jaws62666 said:


> This is the email I just got from HLJ:
> 
> Mark Kutsugi (HobbyLink Japan)
> Bandai's kits for "The Force Awakens" are unfortunately not able to be offered outside Japan, so are only on our domestic web site.


And there it is. Yup, I'll be sending out an email to my contact in Japan. This really sucks for everyone else. It sucks when a company's business model (Revell, Disney) requires blocking access to superior products to force people to buy your inferior crap.


----------



## robiwon

Yep, my boycott of Revell starts today!!


----------



## spock62

Looks like I'll have to pay ebay prices if I want these kits. That blows!


----------



## FlyingBrickyard

robiwon said:


> Yep, my boycott of Revell starts today!!


This seems premature. Do we know for certain Revell is behind this?

It seems extremely unlikely to me that they are. Disney is the one with the rights, influence, and a long history of taking this sort of action. Further, the most significant difference between now and the last time new SW kits came out of Japan is the ownership of Star Wars. 

In short, this has Disney all over it, and I'd be more inclined to point the finger at them as the primary suspect in the absence of any solid confirmation.


----------



## PixelMagic

FlyingBrickyard said:


> This seems premature. Do we know for certain Revell is behind this?


People like to blame Revell for everything bad model related. Much like people will blame Obama for every bad thing that happens in the country.


----------



## Sparky

Appears to be Disney: https://www.facebook.com/BrucesScaleModelingDomain


----------



## spock62

Sparky said:


> Appears to be Disney: https://www.facebook.com/BrucesScaleModelingDomain


Figured it was Disney. They're only concern is making as much $$$ as possible, no matter who they screw over. 

Funny how quickly people on this and other forums crapped all over Revell, assuming it was there fault. What, exactly has this company done to make people so negative towards them?


----------



## PixelMagic

spock62 said:


> What, exactly has this company done to make people so negative towards them?


Nothing, other than making an inferior product. I think the TFA Level 2 kits will be quite good, but others haven't come to believe that yet. We'll see in about a month.


----------



## Dyonisis

well....Isn't _THAT _interesting?! Everyone here drooling at these jap versions that aren't truly much better than the Revell offering, but still bashing them. I don't have any interest in anything smaller than 12" inches since the detail is so small that there's almost no point in producing them! Plus I don't care who's giving their seal of approval - the X-wing is by far still just another X by regular standards. Basically said that this is just the same old thing with someone elses name on it. The Y-wing is a favourite of just about everyones on the forums, but I won't be buying one ever. I'd rather buy the studio version any way. I feel the same way about all models. I don't have any interest in 1/72 scale models - they're too small, and to hard to add any type of noticeable detail.


----------



## spock62

According to this site: http://therpf.com/pulse/article/624...encer&utm_medium=share&utm_source=art-andrews

the Bandai kits are pre-painted, just like the Revell versions. On the plus side, they include decals, unlike the Revell kits.


----------



## PixelMagic

spock62 said:


> According to this site: http://therpf.com/pulse/article/624...encer&utm_medium=share&utm_source=art-andrews
> 
> the Bandai kits are pre-painted, just like the Revell versions. On the plus side, they include decals, unlike the Revell kits.


The Bandai kits have pre-colored plastic. That is, red,white,black,gray, yellow plastic, but there is no paint on them.


----------



## robiwon

Well, to quote so many...You are not the target audience....

Bandai kits are superior to Revell in quality, detail, and accuracy. Bandai is superior to FM in accuracy and detail. There have been many side by side comparisons between FM and Bandai, with Bandai being the winner.


----------



## PixelMagic

robiwon said:


> Bandai kits are superior to Revell in quality, detail, and accuracy. Bandai is superior to FM in accuracy and detail. There have been many side by side comparisons between FM and Bandai, with Bandai being the winner.


No doubt there. Bandai is THE best Star Wars kit manufacturer there has ever been. However, since the Skill Level 2 Force Awakens kits from Revell were designed with ILM's CAD files (Except the Falcon, which is an old tooling), they looks to be quite accurate in shape, proportion and detail. This is based on small images and the YouTube video of them, but from what I can see, they look almost up to par with Bandai. Can't say for sure until we see the kits.


----------



## Dyonisis

Well, to be fair - Bandai Does make some awesome kits, and some studio quality products, but lately they seem to be slipping from the quality that they've offered in the past. The newer models aren't great, but are all that they have at the moment. Maybe they will redeem themselves at a later date. Robert - you're right, I'm NOT their target audience, or customer, but I hope to be soon if ever. 

~ Chris ​


----------



## robiwon

I have built their X-Wing and the wife built Vader. If their quality is slipping then it is still light years ahead of Revell. No flash at all on any part, and the sprue attachments points are so tiny that when you clip a part off there is almost nothing to clean up. Can't speak to anything else they do though.


----------



## Richard Baker

What sort of "slipping from the quality" are you referring to?


----------



## Dyonisis

Their stormtrooper, and the C3P-O. The feet of C3 are too thick on the edges of his feet, his arms are too small at the shoulder, the dent in his head is too deep, etc. The stormtrooper must be for children the way the arms, and legs attach, and have the armatures exposed.


----------



## robiwon

The figures are designed that way, to be poseable. Figure models in Japan are generally designed this way. The other things are minor points, no kit, no matter who makes it, is not perfect. That's not really a slippage in quality though...


----------



## Zombie_61

spock62 said:


> Figured it was Disney. They're only concern is making as much $$$ as possible, no matter who they screw over...


I don't doubt money is their motivating factor, but I think there's more to it than that. My guess is that it's a licensing issue. Disney is an international company, and they probably have separate licensing/merchandising deals in Japan, Europe, the U.S., and so on, and they don't want sales of the kits produced in Japan to impact the sales of kits being manufactured elsewhere in the world. I would think they'd make more money by allowing these kits to be sold and/or shipped worldwide instead of restricting sales to individual countries or regions regardless of where they were produced, but I'm not a marketing guru for a megalomaniacal corporation so what do I know?


----------



## electric indigo

My idea (_not based on any available facts_) is that Bandai paid an outrageous amount of money to buy FM out of the Star Wars kit license, their line does better than expected, and now Disney wants an even more outrageous amount of money for the international TFA kit license, to which Bandai replied that they're quite happy serving their domestic customers.

I still hope they'll meet somewhere in the middle when they figure they'll both make more money that way.


----------



## robiwon

Sparky said:


> Appears to be Disney: https://www.facebook.com/BrucesScaleModelingDomain


Unless there is some form of official press release from Disney this is just someone saying "I heard from a friend......"


----------



## Seashark

I sincerely hope that the Bandai "_Force Awakens_" are made available. Despite already having a couple of the new Revell kits I was kinda looking forward to getting their Ep. VII _Falcon_.


----------



## Trek Ace

I just want the big Star Destroyer.


----------



## ryoga

robiwon said:


> Unless there is some form of official press release from Disney this is just someone saying "I heard from a friend......"


Ha, its been a while since I was here, and though of looking around until I saw this. Robiwon, naturally it would clear a lot of things if Disney did come up with a Press Release, and I sure wish they do. They had been silent to my query for a while now. Those "friend" you refer to happens to be Japanese retailers I shop with and were effected by the restrictions. They are only letting me know what they know, so yes, in a way, you could say I did hear it from friends but friends directly effected by this. 

I had assumed Revell had something to do with this initially (still do) but all I am hearing is just one company applying the pressure - Disney. And it has to do with the legal agreement and the Star Wars trade mark as that was the only thing mentioned for the restrictions. Since Disney is focussing on the manufacturers, most of these shops are left in a limbo as they too are not sure which other merchandise will be effected next. They were not privy to the agreement between these manufacturers and Disney, so they are waiting for those manufacturers to let them know for sure - which explains why none of them could give me a complete list, or reluctant to do so.

As to why Disney in only now applying the pressure ... well, even the Japanese retailers are asking this. So I don't have an answer for that one, just lots of speculations.


----------



## Zombie_61

electric indigo said:


> My idea (_not based on any available facts_) is that Bandai paid an outrageous amount of money to buy FM out of the Star Wars kit license, their line does better than expected, and now Disney wants an even more outrageous amount of money for the international TFA kit license, to which Bandai replied that they're quite happy serving their domestic customers.


I don't think either company sat around plotting and scheming the way you make it sound. Disney and Bandai had a solid working relationship already in place long before Disney bought Lucasfilm (and everything that came with it) because Bandai was making toys for Disney. So it makes sense that Disney would want to award licenses to a company it had already been working with rather than a company with which they'd never done business before.


----------



## robiwon

Yes, but why now do they decide to enforce their legal authority over the matter when the exporting of obviously other banned merchandise has been going on for so long? My only answer is it's the eve of Revell releasing their inferior products.


----------



## ryoga

robiwon said:


> Yes, but why now do they decide to enforce their legal authority over the matter when the exporting of obviously other banned merchandise has been going on for so long? My only answer is it's the eve of Revell releasing their inferior products.


Agree, and on the eve of Bandai's release of the newer kits too. But my suspicion is not toward only Revell, but a lot of other companies in the US too.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

robiwon said:


> Yes, but why now do they decide to enforce their legal authority over the matter when the exporting of obviously other banned merchandise has been going on for so long? My only answer is it's the eve of Revell releasing their inferior products.


Yup. Follow the money. If Revell weren't releasing their products, no one would care whether Bandai kits were getting into the U.S. market -- and no one DID care for a year and a half. Then on Force Friday the hammer falls just as Revell's kits go on sale? Yeah, that's no coincidence.

Unfortunately, I just don't think anyone at Disney understands or cares about the model market. We're a niche or a niche of a niche and marketing people only get motivated by bottom line sales. Revell is going to move a ton of their inferior kits because they have theirs in Target, Walmart, Michaels, Hobby Lobby and most other local hobby shops. Disney will look at those numbers and that's all they'll see. The irony is that at the same time they'll offer BB-8 soap dispensers and Poe Dameron disposable razors to try to milk every last cent out of the franchise but will just shrug their shoulders about offering high quality, affordable model kits to their most faithful fans. :drunk:


----------



## robiwon

^^^^^^^^^^

This is what I'm saying! You hit the nail on the head. Yes, it may be Disney putting the hammer down, but no one cared until it was apparent that the Bandai kits were far superior to the Revell and FM stuff that Revell is trying to push. When Revell saw what Bandai was about to unleash for TFA to model builders, there went the phone call to Disney!

As soon as I get my Bandai kits I'll buy, second hand, the Revell kits. I'll do a nice comparison and post to Revell's FB site.


----------



## wander1107

If there are people here that have a beef with Revell's handling of this situation, then post to their Facebook page (there are a lot of comments already), send them a comment or letter and let them know you're displeased.

I want the Bandai kits and not the Revell kits. That's my personal choice. If you're fine with the Revell kits, that's great you got the kit(s) you wanted. However, there are a lot of us here and elsewhere who are not satisfied with Revell and want options to purchase the kits they want.


----------



## robiwon

What I would ultimately want would be for a US based model company that realizes not all of it's customers are 6-10 year old kids.

Sadly-
Disney will not lift the ban on Bandai. Revell will continue to give us cheap kits. The posts on their FB page will turn angry and posts will be deleted. The black market for SW TFA kits will flourish.





Another example of Revell's lame thinking, this time in model cars. One of the most talked about new cars over the last year has been the all new Corvette. Finally a year after the car has been in production, we get from Revell, guess what? A snap together with no engine with minimal interior and chassis details!


----------



## robiwon

I just talked to another co-worker who is going to Japan in November for a few weeks. Guess what they are bringing home for me?????


----------



## spock62

robiwon said:


> Another example of Revell's lame thinking, this time in model cars. One of the most talked about new cars over the last year has been the all new Corvette. Finally a year after the car has been in production, we get from Revell, guess what? A snap together with no engine with minimal interior and chassis details!


Just picked this kit up at Michaels (using a 40% off coupon). Since I wanted a model of this car, I was stuck with what Revell offers. It's not that bad, for a curb-side kit. The detailing/accuracy is good, but there are compromises (like exhausts molded onto the body ). At least Revell included the side mirrors this time, unlike the 2015 Mustang GT snap kit!

When you think about it, the Corvette kit is a good example of what's wrong with Revell. Used to be Revell would come out with an excellent, adult glue kits of the latest sports cars (Camaro, Corvette, Mustang), with opening hoods, full engines, full suspension and exhaust. Now, we're lucky to get a snap curb-side kit! The only new-tool adult kits (besides what comes from their German cousins) are the endless stream of hot-rods, muscle cars and any car '59 and older! Would love to see new-tool aircraft/armour kits from Revell of *USA*.

Regarding the Star Wars kits, it makes sense why Revell did the Series 1 kits, they are trying to get young kids (6+) interested in the hobby. But, I think they missed the mark on the Series 2 kits. By trying to appeal to slightly older kids (8+) _and_ adults, these kits might not satisfy either group. Don't understand why Revell thinks kids 8 and up can't build glue kits. When I first started making models, around 7 or 8, every kit I built was a glue kit that needed to be painted. Sure I got glue everywhere and didn't paint a single part, but that's how I learned. And I had fun! To me, Revell should have made their Level 2 kits as adult kits, not as advanced as the 900+ part FM Falcon, but along the line of what Bandai does, in part count and detail.

And, _if_ they are partially responsable for preventing Bandai from selling to US customers, it obvious that they don't want any competition to compete with since they know their kits don't measure up to what Bandai does.


----------



## spock62

Just another satisfied customer 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kiUKG0sEAA


----------



## robiwon

Love the video!!


----------



## wander1107

Great video. Shares my complete frustration with Revell.

I've checked Revell's Facebook which has blown up over this issue, but Twitter seems quiet. No one is Tweeting directly to Revell about blocking Bandai's kits in the US.


----------



## PixelMagic

wander1107 said:


> I've checked Revell's Facebook which has blown up over this issue, but Twitter seems quiet. No one is Tweeting directly to Revell about blocking Bandai's kits in the US.


I am amazed at the pace in which unsubstantiated rumors can spread. There is zero evidence that Revell had anything to do with the situation at all. Yet people are spewing vitriol at them. I am no Revell lover, alot of their products are crap, but there is no reason to blame them on this issue.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

PixelMagic said:


> There is zero evidence that Revell had anything to do with the situation at all. Yet people are spewing vitriol at them. I am no Revell lover, alot of their products are crap, but there is no reason to blame them on this issue.


The evidence is that on Force Friday, the same day Revell begins selling their inferior products, vendors selling Bandai kits are informed they must stop. They're directly related. The C&D memos didn't go out when the Bandai kits first appeared or in the year and a half that followed. But as soon as they announced their TFA line-up, and we all could see for ourselves how far superior they were to the Revell kits, suddenly the order goes out. There is no other reason for the timing.


----------



## Steve H

And if a sudden new sale at Hobbylink Japan means what I think it means, seems the embargo is now spreading to include ALL the Bandai SW kits, not just the new movie ones. 

I'm sure Bandai is ticked off, as I am 100% positive that while they weren't officially sold outside of Japan, they sure planned for 'gray market' sales to be some income. 

And now the scalpers prepare to feast.


----------



## ryoga

It's official from HLJ. Hurry and grab them while you can

Bandai's Star Wars kits will need to be removed from HLJ.com as of September 20. Items that have been paid for are not affected, and preorders will also be honored, so if you'd like to order any, now is the time!

http://www.hlj.com/2015-bandai-star-wars-kits-campaign

We hope to serve you again soon!

Best Regards,

Mark Kutsugi
HobbyLink Japan 
http://www.hlj.com


----------



## ryoga

Here's the official announcement from HLJ's Hobby Link TV. They mentioned only the Bandai Star Wars kits were effected and I am hoping they are correct cause other retails stores have already removed a few other related stuffs except for HLJ. Not sure why there is a disparity or if HLJ found a way around this.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q96nn-pzajg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Steve H

I assume there's a grace period where HLJ is allowed to sell off existing stock (including kits that were pre-ordered before the embargo) so they don't lose money over product they've paid for but suddenly can't sell. Because when it comes to Domestic Japanese sales, they're just one of thousands of outlets (with strict Government control over pricing) so, I suspect HLJ is going to scale back their orders of all Bandai SW kits (because, again, the Japanese domestic market is so rich in retailers, there's too much competition for the product to be of value, the exports were the gold mine) so Bandai loses money...

Wonder if someone at Bandai is going to start feeling like Lando about the 'deal'.


----------



## jgoldsack

Too bad I dont have money until next week, the kits I want to get will probably be gone by then... ah well.


----------



## ryoga

Revell's official stand over this issue

https://www.facebook.com/Revell/posts/1016212158424219


----------



## robiwon

Stuck at work and can't access FB, whats the jist of their post?


----------



## PixelMagic

Just as I've been saying. Revell didn't have anything to do with it. They don't give a damn about a few modelers buying Bandai. They only care about selling their stuff to Target, Walmart, Toys R Us, and hobby shops all over the country.

The modelers who import Bandai kits are a tiny tiny tiny fraction of their customer base.


----------



## John P

Revell's official statement:


> Statement Revell and Bandai
> We are massively confronted with the accusation that Revell invited Disney as licensor of the Star Wars license to prohibit Bandai selling Star Wars licensed products outside of Japan. This claim is plain wrong because we haven’t and won’t at no time take influence to the business matters of other manufacturers!
> The truth is rather that each licensee, whether Revell or Bandai, is only be entitled to sell its licensed products under its own license contract and the countries agreed upon. These license contracts are  concluded solely between the licensor Disney and the various licensees. We as Revell GmbH therefore aren’t allowed to sell our Star Wars products in Japan. On the other hand it is not possible for Bandai to sell its Star Wars products in the US and Europe, if these regions are not part of the contract.
> Apart from that, we are convinced that a license like Star Wars lives from the wide variety of products and thus inspires young and old. Therefore we see the model kits of the company Bandai not as competition but as a supplement on the market for Star Wars model kits.


----------



## Sparky

Perhaps Disney's real concern is non-licensed Star Wars merchandise. Maybe they need to rigidly enforce their licensing agreements so that when they go after non-licensed merchandise they have a solid legal foot to stand on.

If they look away and thus allow Bandai kits to be sold outside Japan (non-licensed sales), could it cause a legal complication in going after manufacturers and sellers of non-licensed SW model kits (like garage kits)?


----------



## edge10

Sparky said:


> Perhaps Disney's real concern is non-licensed Star Wars merchandise. Maybe they need to rigidly enforce their licensing agreements so that when they go after non-licensed merchandise they have a solid legal foot to stand on.
> 
> If they look away and thus allow Bandai kits to be sold outside Japan (non-licensed sales), could it cause a legal complication in going after manufacturers and sellers of non-licensed SW model kits (like garage kits)?


IANAL but here goes:

I don't think it would be a problem for Disney at all. This seems to me to be a murky legal area at best: 

Is Bandai responsible for the retailers actions? The retailers are in Japan, Bandai has not sold the models outside of Japan. This is the 21st century. The retailers and shoppers take advantage of the 'global economy' and buy a kit directly from Japan. Is that Bandai's doing? No, it is the free market at work.

Now that the clamp-down is in effect, the buying of the models will continue, but the big retailers will not be able to play. Smaller shops and various 3rd party solutions will get the kits from Japan to whomever is willing to pay the price.


----------



## Steve H

I think it's simply a case of Disney pointing out the terms of the licensing contract. Bandai, I am sure, is specifically licensed for Japan and maybe some other parts of the Pacific Rim. Sales to North America are DESIRABLE but not in any way their main focus. Just like their Star Trek kits from a few years back. 

And think, this is very much like when Revell Germany popped out those Original Trek kits. R2 (nee AMT) didn't have to tell Paramount/CBS to enforce the regional license agreements. Revell just didn't bring them over. Bandai may well have needed a little nudge. 

And it MAY be a case of over caution. It may well be that the 'Original' Star Wars license is more loose than the one for New Star Wars (and thus could still be legally exported) but Bandai just wants to make sure. 

And on the gripping hand, 6 months from now the embargo might quietly evaporate and everything will be ticky-boo again.


----------



## Richard Baker

Not sure if I said this on HT or elsewhere, but right now there is a spotlight on anything to do with Star Wars instigated by the orchestrated silence before the flood called 'Force Friday'. I do think after things have settled down it will be easier to buy what we want, might not be until after the movie is released, but if there is a market demand things will meet that demand somehow.


----------



## JeffBond

That's actually a very good point--Force Friday was a media juggernaut and I'm sure the licensors did not want any confusion interrupting that. Hell, you can still buy Anigrand Star Destroyers so I'm sure it's not going to be difficult finding mass produced Bandai kits going forward.


----------



## Xenodyssey

Hobbylink Japan have got an announcement on their site about the Bandai SW kits. The cutoff date for them is the 20th September.


----------



## BARRYZ28

JeffBond said:


> Hell, you can still buy Anigrand Star Destroyers .


Where?


----------



## Zombie_61

Xenodyssey said:


> Hobbylink Japan have got an announcement on their site about the Bandai SW kits. The cutoff date for them is the 20th September.


I just placed an order for the 1/12 scale C-3PO kit and the R2-D2/R5-D4 combo kit (which isn't part of the campaign), so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Borz666

If you are on facebook, please join in our little protest:
https://www.facebook.com/DisneyLiving/posts/10153175204258036?notif_t=like

I know its only a couple of us now but if we all express ourselves you never know.
Apathy will get us no where.


----------



## wander1107

I've posted my comment to Revell and thanks to the link here, I've posted the same one to Disney too. I've posted this link to the Revell announcement comments. Hopefully those people will join in as well.

Thanks for link Borz666


----------



## ClubTepes

wander1107 said:


> I've posted my comment to Revell and thanks to the link here, I've posted the same one to Disney too. I've posted this link to the Revell announcement comments. Hopefully those people will join in as well.
> 
> Thanks for link Borz666


Post on these sites and post more than once.


----------



## Zombie_61

Zombie_61 said:


> I just placed an order for the 1/12 scale C-3PO kit and the R2-D2/R5-D4 combo kit (which isn't part of the campaign), so we'll see what happens.


Much to my surprise they didn't cancel my order, and I got a shipping notice yesterday.


----------



## Steve H

Zombie_61 said:


> Much to my surprise they didn't cancel my order, and I got a shipping notice yesterday.


Well, there's no reason to be confused. They have that grace period to sell off existing stock, including stock that was ordered in good faith before the announcement of the embargo, until Sept. 20. So, if they have it NOW, they can sell it.

Regretfully, they didn't have a pending restock of X-Wings and Y-Wings. that makes me sad.


----------



## robiwon

Hopefully I'll have my Y-Wing in a few weeks from Japan when a coworker comes home. I asked her to pick one up for me.


----------



## Zombie_61

Steve H said:


> Well, there's no reason to be confused. They have that grace period to sell off existing stock, including stock that was ordered in good faith before the announcement of the embargo, until Sept. 20. So, if they have it NOW, they can sell it.


Thank you. One of the members on The RPF told me the same thing, so it must be true!


----------



## robiwon

HLJ just put a handful of Stormies and Vader's Tie up. The Sandtrooper was up, but disappeared quick. I managed to snag Vader's Tie before they disappeared.


----------



## Zombie_61

I went back and ordered one of the "Scout Trooper & Speeder Bike" kits. I wanted to get one of the Boba Fett kits too, but they had already put an "Order Stop" on it.  I just hope Disney will relax on their "Japan only" sales restriction before the 1/144 Episode VII Millennium Falcon kit gets released.


----------



## robiwon

Small package coming soon from a friend in Japan. Giggity Gig!!!


----------



## robiwon

Hmm, what is this?


----------



## Steve H

Wish I could see that placard better, but it may be a lighting module. I *think* there are callouts to show the Falcon has 'self illumination' lights now. At least that's how the sliver visible looks to my eye. Maybe it's something else entirely.


----------



## robiwon

Its definitely a grey box screwed inside, could also control the underside flood lights? If it is a lighting module I wonder if this is included in the kit or an accessory. We need more pictures!!!!


----------



## robiwon

Separate lighting unit for the Falcon!


----------



## INVAR

WOW. Gonna cost an arms and leg here on the Secondary market versus what these kits originally ran us when ordering direct.

As I am building the Y-wing - I am absolutely blown away at the level of detail and the engineering that went into these kits.


----------



## robiwon

Hello fellow Kentuckian! I just built my first Bandai X-Wing and was also blown away by the quality, detail, ease of assembly, and magnificent engineering that went into these kits. The decals were what impressed me the most though, as simple as that may sound. The decals for the pilots helmet, for R2 and R5, and for the rest of the ship are simply outstanding. They fit and lay down over the funkiest of compound curves.

The only paint on this is the white body, chrome dome and a wash. Everything else is decals!


----------



## INVAR

WOW! Those are DECALS??!!! I still have the X-wing and TIE fighter in the boxes. I was eager to get started on the Y-wing since that is the one rebel ship I have only built one of (the Jedi kits from MPC in '83) - but the detail on these Bandai kits is simply astounding.

My only complaint (if I had one) is that for a screen-accurate cockpit with the vacuum hoses - you will need to create those yourself, which has actually been a fun challenge at this scale.

I am deliberately taking my sweet time with these Bandai kits so that the final result will be more accurate than the larger kits I have messed with in the past.

That R2 is amazing. Of course I am salivating at the Bandai Falcon and have been wishing Bandai would do a Star Destroyer - except now that there is a blackout of sales to the US, the cost may be more prohibitive than the resin kits I have been seeing online.


----------



## edge10

In case anyone hasn't seen them yet, here are links from the latest hobby show in Japan:

(Star Wars starts about half-way down):
http://hobby.dengeki.com/news/107798/2/

Special Ops Tie:
https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphot...=8bf0516b1bc0991396130ac31cfe7d57&oe=56A66740

'Shadow' Trooper:
https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphot...=242dcb3d3053e290ac6bf5288f802745&oe=56657EC7


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Looks like they're doing a Captain Phasma. Hmmmm.... chrome....


----------



## robiwon

Just got my Bandai Tie and Y-Wing today. These were purchased in Japan by a co-worker, and flown home in luggage. No issues going thru customs. Still have three more kits coming home next week.


----------



## electric indigo

It looks like the new TIE kit has translucent solar panels


----------



## electric indigo

Here are some very large pics of a painted TFA Falcon to drool over:

http://www.gunjap.net/site/?p=282268


----------



## Zombie_61

electric indigo said:


> Here are some very large pics of a painted TFA Falcon to drool over:
> 
> http://www.gunjap.net/site/?p=282268


Nice overall, but the modeler seems to have gotten carried away with the "soot" (or whatever it is) streaking from the six heat exhaust vents on the aft dorsal section, and there's some sloppy paintwork around the cockpit windows (including fibers stuck in the paint). Not that I could do better, but...uhh...


----------



## edge10

Definitely looks like the Falcon is burning oil. 

Otherwise a nice build for the scale.


----------



## crowe-t

electric indigo said:


> It looks like the new TIE kit has translucent solar panels


This is a great looking kit!


----------



## electric indigo

Snap build of the First Order Trooper:

http://www.gunjap.net/site/?p=285430










Is he a little short-legged?


----------



## Zombie_61

electric indigo said:


> ...Is he a little short-legged?


I think it's because of the way the thigh armor is shaped around the crotch--it creates the illusion that the legs are shorter. But I have noticed that the new Stormtroopers are "beefier" than the OT Stormtroopers.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Zombie_61 said:


> But I have noticed that the new Stormtroopers are "beefier" than the OT Stormtroopers.


My kids have noticed that too. "Dad, the new stormtroopers look like they need Slimfast."


----------



## robiwon

I think it's because they have the extra belt under the main belt. But yeah they do look thicker, especially the thigh area.


----------



## Zombie_61

Hunk A Junk said:


> My kids have noticed that too. "Dad, the new stormtroopers look like they need Slimfast."


:lol: :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I noticed it the first time we got a good look at them in whichever trailer it was. I've always thought the original Stormtroopers were a little on the thin side, and immediately after seeing the new Stormtroopers thought the armor was better proportioned.

Also, I think Robiwon is right; I hadn't considered the second belt.


----------



## electric indigo

Plated Captain Phasma coming in February:


----------



## Hunk A Junk

electric indigo said:


> Plated Captain Phasma coming in February:


Mmmm... Chrome...


----------



## Richard Baker

The shiny 'reflective' base is a nice touch...


----------



## electric indigo

Rebelscum reports another model kits license, which goes to Dragon Models this time. The news is accompanied by pictures of the AT-AT.

http://www.rebelscum.com/story/front/Dragon_Models_New_Star_Wars_Licensee_Announced_167000.asp


----------



## robiwon

Just got my Slave 1, AT-ST, and 1/48 X-Wing from a co-worker in Japan!!


----------



## robiwon

Giggity!!!!


----------



## Steve H

Well, that should keep you busy until the movie opens.


----------



## robiwon

Just realized I'm missing the Y-Wing box, Doh...

Just got the big X-Wing, Slave 1, and the AT-ST yesterday. Still waiting on the snowspeeder at the end of the month.


----------



## Steve H

robiwon said:


> Just realized I'm missing the Y-Wing box, Doh...
> 
> Just got the big X-Wing, Slave 1, and the AT-ST yesterday. Still waiting on the snowspeeder at the end of the month.


Gotta catch them all! 

Let's see, you also are missing, if memory serves, C-3PO, the Astromech droid 2-pack, Stormtrooper, Biker Scout, Sandtrooper and I can't recall if Jedi Luke has been released yet. Oh, wait, there's a New Order Stormtrooper as well. Yeesh. 

Wait, isn't there a New Order TIE Fighter kit from Bandai?

AARGGGH the damn embargo makes it kinda tough for a casual guy like me to keep track! 

(waiting for Original Trilogy Falcon. Pant Pant Pant.  )


----------



## robiwon

My wife built Vader. I haven't bothered with the figures yet. I suppose I need to start grabbing those too.

As soon as the new ships come out, I'll be grabbing those as well!!!


----------



## edge10

Steve H said:


> Gotta catch them all!
> 
> Let's see, you also are missing, if memory serves, C-3PO, the Astromech droid 2-pack, Stormtrooper, Biker Scout, Sandtrooper and I can't recall if Jedi Luke has been released yet. Oh, wait, there's a New Order Stormtrooper as well. Yeesh.
> 
> Wait, isn't there a New Order TIE Fighter kit from Bandai?
> 
> AARGGGH the damn embargo makes it kinda tough for a casual guy like me to keep track!
> 
> (waiting for Original Trilogy Falcon. Pant Pant Pant.  )


If you have more money than patience, you could always buy these, and convert the TFA Falcon:

http://www.shapeways.com/shops/308bits?section=Falcon+Banday&s=0


----------



## robiwon

Aarghh, I didn't know Tony was doing seats! Oh well. I do have his engine baffles coming my way.


----------



## electric indigo

Review of the snapped First Order TIE kit:

http://www.gunjap.net/site/?p=289206

Interesting how the proportions were changed compared to the classic TIE.


----------



## Richard Baker

I theory the technological advances over the past 30 years has resulted in stronger materials and more powerful/efficient engines. The T-70 reflects this also with smaller engines, smaller greebly and a half-foil supporting what requires an entire one on the T-65.


----------



## S4Simon

Got a couple of Bandai kits for Xmas. Really nice quality, and great fit. Much improved on the X Wing kit I built back in the 70's.

In fact they were so much fun to build, I've just gone and bought the new Resistance X Wing and the old Y wing, again both Bandai kits.

Anyway here's the 1/48 X Wing (moving edition) and the 1/48 Snowspeeder.


----------



## Xenodyssey

Nice work on both. I've done a couple of the droid kits, the AT-ST and the SandTrooper and enjoyed all of them.


----------



## Dyonisis

well, I guess that I can shelve my 1/40th scale X-wing kit. It wasn't going anywhere any way! The wings are too thin, and I need to get them put together, but some of the details I need to add to the backside before I can cast them, and finish the small details. Well, I knew that it would come down to this. Maybe I'll wait until hell freezes over (to release mine) after everyone has already bought one of these japanese made bastards, and don't want mine!


----------



## robiwon

Wow, really? "Japanese made bastards"? Seems to be a pretty popular kit right now. Its detailed, accurate, relatively cheap and easy to find, builds into a beautiful model, has optional parts to build different X-Wings, etc.

Hardly a "Japanese made bastard".

Same for the rest of the line....


----------



## Steve H

Dyonisis said:


> well, I guess that I can shelve my 1/40th scale X-wing kit. It wasn't going anywhere any way! The wings are too thin, and I need to get them put together, but some of the details I need to add to the backside before I can cast them, and finish the small details. Well, I knew that it would come down to this. Maybe I'll wait until hell freezes over (to release mine) after everyone has already bought one of these japanese made bastards, and don't want mine!


If you're bringing something special and unique to the marketplace, if you're bringing something different and it's well done, there will always be buyers for such things. 

Me, I have no idea why one would craft a garage kit of the X-Wing in such an odd scale, but that's me. I would think an X-Wing in 1/32, so it could sit with other large kit 'real world' aircraft, would be more interesting to people. 

but look, don't bag on Bandai for producing shockingly outstanding kits. They're a big company, they got massive resources and they're using them. If you feel you're competing with them, you have to bring something to the table they can't or won't. 

If I had any skill I'd be cranking out 'hanger litter' in 1/72 scale like crazy. Transports, starting carts, ladders, work gantries, PEOPLE. That's a seriously underserved market waiting for someone to just do it. Diorama accessories.


----------



## Dyonisis

robiwon said:


> Wow, really? "Japanese made bastards"? Seems to be a pretty popular kit right now.


 The reason why I said that is because I just saw a 1/48th scale version at my local hobby shop this last weekend. Meaning that it won't be long before everyone buys one of these glorified fine molds versions only to find out that the detail on them is also wrong in some areas, and that the fuselage scribe lines are too deep, incorrect, and missing the correct panel chips, engine detail too soft, and not high enough, wrong fuselage shape, inner wing details for the engine intakes, the legs in the back of the vault (rear access panel) also missing their correct detail, and some of these details are squared off, not rounded as the original parts were - and the green stripe that was only on red four included in the fine molds version that people keep painting onto their models is also wrong for red five, but in the decal kit any way for the fine molds kit which is outrageously expensive no matter who you buy it from. I can go on, and on as I've said before, but that won't matter once the general public sees a MASS PRODUCED kit available they'll think that this is the end-all, be-all of X-wing kits, and won't want anyone elses' kit thinking this is all they need. 

Think of the kit that I'm going to release as a smaller version of the ILM kit - with removable parts that aren't available with the mass produced MPC, AMT, fine molds, and Bandai kits. The nose cone, side panels for lighting access, including the bottom one, a correct armature for the wings to open, and close, the correct canopy shape, and R2-D2 with a radar eye that protrudes from his head (moulded in), and (hopefully) a lighting kit for the laser canons, and R2 unit, and cockpit for those who want this feature, and a removable rear hub for mounting from different angles with a decal kit for the R2-D2 figure. This will have the correct panel lines in the wings, and correct chips for each X-wing - not just a generalized version that you have to add, or remove parts from for accuracy. A side to side assembly fuselage instead of top to bottom for a pyro version, and top to bottom for the hero models. Each one will have the correct fuselage greeblies, and the Red 2 model will come with two panels on the wings like the MPC kit, and different engine afterburners, and Phantom engine detail the same as the ILM prop. My version won't be a run of the mill P.O.S. model only because it was made by me (BY HAND) in polyurethane resin, and not in a huge factory in Japan, Korea, China, Indonesia, Taiwan, or vietnam from soft polystyrene! The resin I use is HARD, and doesn't bend, or break, and WILL NOT SAG! The wings will be made from solid resin, and not hollow. 

No matter what - it seems that people are bound, and determined to buy something just because it's popular, and readily available regardless how incorrect, or cheaply made it is simply because it resembles something that they like/love, or grew up with! Not me - I want the right thing no matter how long I have to wait for it. "Good things come to those who wait" - right? Well, I'm going to finish the wings today, and tomorrow as far as I can with what I have - silicone rubber, and polyurethane resin are EXPENSIVE, and even more so in any sizable amount! I need enough to mould the basic parts for my four foot version, but that will have to wait since it will be considerably more for the rubber alone to mould, not including casting one in resin form! I'll post what I can until I have a cast version to show once, and for all. The Bandai kits are great for those who don't care about accuracy, and the fact that they are JAPANESE MADE - no authenticity, or care to true detail. 

~ Chris ​


----------



## robiwon

O.K. Chris....:wave:


----------



## Steve H

Well, Chris, I'll just point out one thing. You're illegally infringing on Disney's copyrighted and trademarked property. You intend to make a kit without a proper license. The Mouse is not as forgiving at Lucasfilm was. 

History of garage kits plenty of other people that guy over there is blah blah blah. I know all the arguments. Don't bother. 

But again, if you create a quality product that serves a market, you'll find customers. Good luck and hope to stay under the Mouse's radar.


----------



## Richard Baker

Chris, I must ask- why 1/40 scale?


----------



## robiwon

Ok, we will all sit on our hands and wait for your 1/40 scale uber kit, that matches nothing else in scale, that you have been working on for years, that will turn the X-Wing market upside down. Got any new clear pictures?


----------



## Dyonisis

OK. I understand what you guys are saying, but there is NO patent, NO copyright, or TRADEMARK which never expires on the X-wing, or its' design. At least NOT by Disney. I only plan to make these as long as there is a market for it. The only time that people get into trouble making garage kits is when someone gets pissed off either from jealousy, or competition, or bad product that feels that it is their duty to report this person to whoever they can. However, it's pretty hard to do when you don't mass produce, or have a business name, or other entity other than on the modeling forums. When people have a website, or are selling at a venue where there are licensed products available then you're talking CEASE & DESIST orders. 

I'm making this a little bit bigger than the MPC, fine molds, and Bandai kits, but it's not truly 1/40th scale either - it's more of 1/42nd scale since this is based loosely on the original MPC kit fuselage, but longer, and wider. That's why I said 1/40th scale since it's somewhat larger, but mostly in 1/48th scale, and what scale it's in makes no difference! What about 1/144th scale, or how about 1/2440th scale?! I suppose that these are any better just because they have a license to sell tiny garbage models from whatever medium they choose for ridiculous prices?! You're kidding - right?! 

I have nothing to show other than what I've already posted in my X-wing interest thread last month, or the month before. The only thing I'm going to rework will be the wings. Once those are done the final part will be a new armature for the wings to open, and I'll be able to mould, and cast this. Afterwards whoever comes first (10) people will get a special gift for free that won't be available afterwards without paying extra for it. I plan to also make this kit landed, or in flight with a lighting kit option. I won't have decals available for the wings, or fuselage since you can buy these for the 1/48th scale kits from jbot decals any way. :wave:

~ Chris ​


----------



## robiwon

So, back on topic of *Bandai Star Wars *kits, Here is a test shot of my fiber optics in the Falcons cockpit. There will be colored LEDs when done.










Tony mentioned on FB that he will be doing a complete cockpit for the falcon! I'll grab that for my second build since this one will be headed to Japan.


----------



## Dyonisis

WOW! At first glance it looked liked a snow globe! I love lights. I know that the original ILM models didn't have fibreoptics as they wouldn't be seen on film, but I want my builds to have them any way. Maybe not in the smaller ones that I'll offer, but in the 1/6th scale version that I hope to offer as soon as I can get enough X-wings in 1/40 something scale to get the money for rubber, and resin for it! Multi coloured lights are my favourite. Not just in the engines, or R2 units, but anywhere that you can get them without over doing it!

~ Chris ​


----------



## electric indigo

Japanese modeler Dorobou Hige (http://dorobou.blog.so-net.ne.jp/) has collected his Star Wars builds (including the latest Bandai kits) into PDFs. You can download them here:

http://yumen.heteml.jp/ModelersBible/


----------



## Steve H

.....

No copyright or trademark on the X-Wing as it appeared in the 1977 movie Star Wars. 

ooooookaaaaaay.


----------



## Dyonisis

Steve H said:


> .....
> 
> No copyright or trademark on the X-Wing as it appeared in the 1977 movie Star Wars.
> 
> ooooookaaaaaay.


*Jesus dude!!! Let it go!* You just don't get it - do you?
This design isn't patented, or copyrighted, or trademarked - understand NOW?! :freak:


----------



## robiwon

Chris, if you're not going to discuss Bandai Star Wars kits in this Bandai Star Wars thread, please stop posting in it. Talk about your modified MPC kit in your thread. Thanks.


----------



## Steve H

Dyonisis said:


> *Jesus dude!!! Let it go!* You just don't get it - do you?
> This design isn't patented, or copyrighted, or trademarked - understand NOW?! :freak:


I think you have a naive or otherwise incorrect understanding of ownership and protection. All I'm saying is be honest with yourself about what you're doing.

But, not my problem.


----------



## INVAR

Dyonisis said:


> *Jesus dude!!! Let it go!* You just don't get it - do you?
> This design isn't patented, or copyrighted, or trademarked


Riiiiiight. And Bandai and Revell didn't have to buy very expensive licensing contracts from Lucasfilm in order to sell those non-copyrighted/untrademarked designs.

Well… it's your wallet.

Lawyers for the Mouse House are not as forgiving as Lucasfilm's were.

Bandai has done the fans proud with the kits they have engineered and sold under the license they have with Lucasfilm.


----------



## crowe-t

No plastic model will ever be 100% accurate but the Bandai Star Wars kits come extremely close. They seem to require very little if any modifications to make them spot on to the look of the studio models. Not too bad for small plastic kits.


----------



## Dyonisis

robiwon said:


> Chris, if you're not going to discuss Bandai Star Wars kits in this Bandai Star Wars thread, please stop posting in it. Talk about your modified MPC kit in your thread. Thanks.


 I'm sorry - I meant to say that the original X-wings didn't have lights in the cockpit, or R2 unit, and sadly mine won't either. The Millennium Falcon on the other hand DID. Not intended to sound like an advertisement. 



Steve H said:


> I think you have a naive or otherwise incorrect understanding of ownership and protection. All I'm saying is be honest with yourself about what you're doing.
> 
> But, not my problem.


I'm neither naive, nor incorrect! A U.S. patent only lasts for ten years. A copyright only lasts for a few years (that might have changed since I researched it last), and a trademark lasts forever. You have to renew patents, and copyrights every so often, or other people can copy what you've made, and it doesn't matter how what you did in the past if you don't do anything to protect your investment. 



INVAR said:


> Riiiiiight. And Bandai and Revell didn't have to buy very expensive licensing contracts from Lucasfilm in order to sell those non-copyrighted/untrademarked designs.
> 
> Well… it's your wallet.
> 
> Lawyers for the Mouse House are not as forgiving as Lucasfilm's were.
> 
> Bandai has done the fans proud with the kits they have engineered and sold under the license they have with Lucasfilm.


Well, let's put it THIS way: since Lucasfilm NO LONGER OWNS the franchise it's trademarks, copyrights, etc. don't transfer, and can only be applied for by the new owners once they get the transfer of ownership from the original proprietor. Meaning that DISNEY would have to apply for these, and be approved. Lucasfilm wouldn't have to worry about this anymore. And - Lucasfilm was NEVER forgiving - once they found out about a lot of the garage kit makers out there they shut them down. Just ask SMT, and all the others that now no longer exist! Besides there are so many knockoff out there that it isn't funny. What would you rather have - a knockoff made in another country, or a licensed product that doesn't have the same amount of accuracy as someone who has properly researched it (which most people will buy any way), or one that surpasses all of the others without proper licensing? I might just do what I've been planning, and get a license for my own studio, and start up my own business instead of working for the big guys. Either way, I have NO intention of buying the overpriced japanese crap that you CAN BUY IN THE U.S, and is the same old, same old that you've been able to buy for years. I'm done here - DON'T REPLY THINKING I'LL COME BACK TO READ IT!!! By the time you read this I'll already be UNSUBSCRIBED TO THIS THREAD. Thank you all for reading.


----------



## Steve H

I believe the proper phrasing you want is "and on THAT I will say Good Day to you all. I SAID GOOD DAY!" 

ahhhh.


----------



## MartyS

Dyonisis said:


> I'm neither naive, nor incorrect! A U.S. patent only lasts for ten years. A copyright only lasts for a few years (that might have changed since I researched it last), and a trademark lasts forever. You have to renew patents, and copyrights every so often, or other people can copy what you've made, and it doesn't matter how what you did in the past if you don't do anything to protect your investment.


You have swapped trademarks and copyrights. Trademarks have to be applied for, approved, and renewed every few years or else some other company can use them. Copyright is automatic as soon as you paint/photograph/write/create something, you don't have to renew it, and it lasts something like 70 years or maybe it has been extended again since I checked last. If you want to protect your copyright on something you'll need some kind of proof that the work is yours, but the law doesn't require any special type of registration. You can sell copyright (that happens with photographers probably the most, if you take photos on commission the contract usually transfers the copyright to the person/company that gets them), and it can be passed onto heirs after death, that's how families of artists keep making money off of songs after the artist dies.

Patents haven't been 10 years in decades, since 1995 it has been 17 years, the drug companies keep wanting it made longer (to delay generic drugs cutting into their sales).


----------



## robiwon

Oh, I will respond but, Ok, well, thanks for your input Chris. But we will continue to buy the "over priced Japanese crap" (under $30 for most) for as long as they make them. You go back and continue working on your chopped up MPC kit. I'm sure many in this thread, and others, are tired of your bitter, self righteous, all knowing attitude.

Your signature says it all, "why leave it when you can trash it?".

:wave:


----------



## Richard Baker

These days I have to go with the 'best bang for the buck' and Bandai wins hands down. Their kits are well engineered, accurate and the molding is incredible crisp. My only issue is the snap in color panels, but a coat of paint and that is fixed.

I am really looking forward to seeing the build ups in the next coming months- and I am taking notes so when I start mine I can benefit from the experience of others.

(I was going to say more about somebody else but I chose instead to ignore it- I have no interest in that drama)


----------



## spock62

Paid under $30 for my Bandai X and Y wings and Tie fighter. Under $50 for their 1/144 Falcon. All are accurate, quality products. Overpriced? Not by a long shot!


----------



## robiwon

Agreed, to get this back on track about the incredible goodness of the Bandai kits here's a little pick me up!










And how about a petition to get Bandai to make this?


----------



## electric indigo

Now, since they covered all the major vehicles, any bets what their next kit will be after Phasma?


----------



## PixelMagic

electric indigo said:


> Now, since they covered all the major vehicles, any bets what their next kit will be after Phasma?


I wish they would do Kylo Ren's shuttle.


----------



## Richard Baker

robiwon said:


> And how about a petition to get Bandai to make this?


How on earth are you making that ship display on just one stand?

That replica is not perfect, but I am so glad I have one on my shelf until a proper kit is released...


----------



## robiwon

It balances perfectly on the rear stand. My front stand didn't even touch the table.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

LOVE the Ban Dai stuff!!!


----------



## Hunk A Junk

electric indigo said:


> Now, since they covered all the major vehicles, any bets what their next kit will be after Phasma?


As far as TFA, I'd bet on a Snowtrooper, Flametrooper or TIE pilot. Bandai likes their figure kits. Perhaps Rey's speeder in the same scale as the speederbike kit. A 1/144 Kylo Ren shuttle is about the only major ship left, aside from FO star destroyer. I guess they could do the shoebox landing ship thing or Leia's B-Wingish shuttle, but both were very meh IMHO.

Have I mentioned that there are plenty of PT vehicles that Bandai could get started on? :wave: Failing that, a TIE bomber? A Cloud Car? Something that hasn't been done before?


----------



## Richard Baker

Han & Chewie's big freighter would be an interesting kit- pose it with the front open and the Falcon in it's mouth.

I would like to see a kit of the new Star Destroyer myself...


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Richard Baker said:


> Han & Chewie's big freighter would be an interesting kit- pose it with the front open and the Falcon in it's mouth.
> 
> I would like to see a kit of the new Star Destroyer myself...



:freak::freak:


----------



## robiwon

Han and Chewie's freighter with a tiny Falcon and some Rapthars would be cool!


----------



## Steve H

Nobody's built Bandai's Darth Vader TIE?


----------



## dazzo

Any new on the Star Destroyer yet?


----------



## Richard Baker

Steve H said:


> Nobody's built Bandai's Darth Vader TIE?


A bunch of people built that kit when it first came out but those threads are a couple of month's old now.
I would like to get one of the Vader TIEs eventually, it's just further down on my list these days.


----------



## Steve H

Richard Baker said:


> A bunch of people built that kit when it first came out but those threads are a couple of month's old now.
> I would like to get one of the Vader TIEs eventually, it's just further down on my list these days.


Ah, OK, yeah. I think it was one of the first kits now that I poke my brain matter. 

I guess there's 'nostalgia goggles' at play here. I recall way back in the day when Star Wars kits were MPC X-Wing and Darth Vader TIE because they were linked to characters, and if you wanted a regular TIE Fighter you had to find the super secret Japanese Takara kit somehow. I never heard if there was any official reason why MPC never kitted the standard TIE Fighter. Now, Bandai gives (OK, sells  ) us both right off the bat, no hedging, no nonsense excuses, just "Here ya go, build away!"


----------



## robiwon

I have Vader's Tie in my stash to build.


----------



## spock62

Steve H said:


> I never heard if there was any official reason why MPC never kitted the standard TIE Fighter.


Always wondered that too. AMT (who purchased the MPC molds) eventually got around to it in the '90's with a kit that included 2 Tie Fighters and a Death Star base:


----------



## Steve H

dazzo said:


> Any new on the Star Destroyer yet?


Nothing, but it's a bit before the Japanese hobby trade shows, so who knows. My speculation is the one they've had on display is just too darn big for the comfort of the Japanese domestic retail market, but something smaller may well be possible.

We've been discussing the 'what if' of a Star Wars constant scale 'Ships of the Line' series and it's a difficult thing for any number of reasons.


----------



## robiwon

When are the next round of Japanese trade shows?


----------



## INVAR

Dyonisis said:


> Well, let's put it THIS way: since Lucasfilm NO LONGER OWNS the franchise it's trademarks, copyrights, etc. don't transfer, and can only be applied for by the new owners once they get the transfer of ownership from the original proprietor. Meaning that DISNEY would have to apply for these, and be approved. Lucasfilm wouldn't have to worry about this anymore. And - Lucasfilm was NEVER forgiving - once they found out about a lot of the garage kit makers out there they shut them down. Just ask SMT, and all the others that now no longer exist! Besides there are so many knockoff out there that it isn't funny. What would you rather have - a knockoff made in another country, or a licensed product that doesn't have the same amount of accuracy as someone who has properly researched it (which most people will buy any way), or one that surpasses all of the others without proper licensing? I might just do what I've been planning, and get a license for my own studio, and start up my own business instead of working for the big guys. Either way, I have NO intention of buying the overpriced japanese crap that you CAN BUY IN THE U.S, and is the same old, same old that you've been able to buy for years. I'm done here - DON'T REPLY THINKING I'LL COME BACK TO READ IT!!! By the time you read this I'll already be UNSUBSCRIBED TO THIS THREAD. Thank you all for reading.


"Overpriced"???? "Crap"?????

You sir, have NO CLUE what you are talking about. Bandai IS NOT THE SAME OLD CRAP that has been sold here for years via Revell/AMT etc. Fine Molds doesn't even match the detail and quality that these Bandai kits contain. The Y-wing alone is light years ahead of what I built back in the 80's and is the closest retail thing to studio scale detail ever seen in a classic Star Wars model.

With all the superior engineering and detail, the Bandai kits are HALF what the Revell kits are sold for at retail. I paid $26.00 each (with shipping) for two TFA kits that Revell's counterparts sell at $39.99 EACH (plus tax), with crappy detail. I got the Bandai Falcon at $35, while the Revell Light and sound "toy" goes for $60 retail. 

As to copyright, you clearly do not know of what you speak. But please, put your money where your mouth is. Let's see whether or not you will risk C&Ds from the lawyers at the Mouse House or if you will fork over a massive outlay of cash for just the license to market your mold. The odyssey will certainly be an education for you and potential entertainment for us.


----------



## edge10

spock62 said:


> Always wondered that too. AMT (who purchased the MPC molds) eventually got around to it in the '90's with a kit that included 2 Tie Fighters and a Death Star base:


I have and built that kit. It is fairly nice. I used the body part of one, with the wings from the snap TIE Interceptor and it makes a nice display (one of each Standard/Interceptor).


----------



## Steve H

robiwon said:


> When are the next round of Japanese trade shows?


Usually Hobbylink Japan will promote them in their header, they send staff to shoot video and make comments. 

I know the All Japan hobby and trade show is in Sept, but there's another show at the beginning of the year if memory serves, I'm pretty sure it's before the American trade show (and separately, Toy Fair) in Feb. 

There's all kinds of stuff (toys and other models) being solicited as far in advance as May 2016 so I'm sure we're just weeks away. 

All I want is an original trilogy Falcon minus (or optional, that's OK) chipmunk cheeks. If I can get that, I'll be a happy boy. Anything else beyond that is pure frosting. 

ETA: I do poorly at searching but what I can find, the only vehicle kit listed so far for 2016 is a New Order 'Special Forces' TIE.

http://www.1999.co.jp/10356524

So it's wait and see.


----------



## robiwon

Well, we all have plenty to work on before the next round of annoncements. Waiting is the hardest part. So far Bandai has released almost everything we have had before back to '77 and then some. Any new ships (I'm not much into the figures) yes, will be icing on the cake.

Star Destroyer
Tantive IV
Death Star

and Ill die a happy camper....


----------



## Richard Baker

Just imagine Bandai releasing a Death Star II with the open construction. I cannot think of a better company to take such a subject on...


----------



## Owen E Oulton

Steve H said:


> ETA: I do poorly at searching but what I can find, the only vehicle kit listed so far for 2016 is a New Order 'Special Forces' TIE.
> 
> http://www.1999.co.jp/10356524
> 
> So it's wait and see.


The Google translation of their page calls it a "First Order Special Force Thailand Fighter". I guess the Japanese transliterate TIE to the homonymous "Thai"...


----------



## barrydancer

Those Bandai kits all look sweet. I may have to get a T-65 and TIE someday. I'd love an A-Wing and B-Wing, too.


----------



## Steve H

barrydancer said:


> Those Bandai kits all look sweet. I may have to get a T-65 and TIE someday. I'd love an A-Wing and B-Wing, too.


Agreed, but I would wish the A-Wing in 1/72. I would bet Bandai would kit that in 1/48 due to its small size. A Bandai B-Wing would be glorious but again, I want 1/72 and THAT beast probably would end up in 1/144. Maybe not but I would put odds on it. 

I want all fighters in 1/72, including Snowspeeders*. I'm irrational. 

(* I've never looked, I've always thought of the Snowspeeder to be essentially an armed snowmobile. I know the early designs called for the cockpit of the Y-Wing to be dismounted from its main body and fitted with its own propulsion unit, that could be seen as the genesis of the A-Wing as well, I think.)


----------



## SteveR

Steve H said:


> ... if you wanted a regular TIE Fighter you had to find the super secret Japanese Takara kit somehow.


... or the old Estes TIE fighter rocket. It was in the same scale as the MPC Darth TIE fighter, if I recall. 

It was wild: basically a TIE fighter with a tube sticking out of its rear end! 

(I have one around here somewhere ... the kit, not the tube out of my rear end.)


----------



## SteveR

Richard Baker said:


> Just imagine Bandai releasing a Death Star II with the open construction. I cannot think of a better company to take such a subject on...


I wonder if ParaGrafix is working on one?


----------



## INVAR

robiwon said:


> Well, we all have plenty to work on before the next round of annoncements. Waiting is the hardest part. So far Bandai has released almost everything we have had before back to '77 and then some. Any new ships (I'm not much into the figures) yes, will be icing on the cake.
> 
> Star Destroyer
> Tantive IV
> Death Star
> 
> and Ill die a happy camper....


PLEASE!!!! OH PLEASE!!!!!! PRETTY PLEASE!!!!!!! Even if they miniaturize this down to 1/2400 OH PLEASE!



















I do nor have the finances, skill or talent to do those studio scale resin kits - but I have wanted a screen-accurate version of this ship since 1977!!! 

OH PLEASE!


----------



## S4Simon

Added some more Bandais to the Star Wars cabinet.


----------



## robiwon

Very nice indeed!!


----------



## Greed.owe

According to Gunjap dot net the next kit will be Poe's X-Wing. I'm new, so the forum wouldn't let me post the URL.


----------



## Steve H

Greed.owe said:


> According to Gunjap dot net the next kit will be Poe's X-Wing. I'm new, so the forum wouldn't let me post the URL.


OK, that would make sense, it would be just a re-coloring and maybe a new base, so a good way to increase the ROI on the tooling and keep product in the pipeline

So, anybody going to be really daring and try and modify a T-70 into the X-Wing originally drawn by Ralph McQuarrie?


----------



## electric indigo

Here's a McQuarrie re-paint for start:

http://www.gunjap.net/site/?p=290702


----------



## Steve H

Well! That looks pretty sweet! Mind, to be closer to McQuarrie I think you'd need to swap that droid for a proper R2 unit...


----------



## Zombie_61

electric indigo said:


> Here's a McQuarrie re-paint for start...


I prefer that to the livery/color scheme they used in the movie.


----------



## tedkitus

electric indigo said:


> Japanese modeler Dorobou Hige (http://dorobou.blog.so-net.ne.jp/) has collected his Star Wars builds (including the latest Bandai kits) into PDFs. You can download them here:
> 
> http://yumen.heteml.jp/ModelersBible/


I just love what he does. I've downloaded some of his PDFs. They are very detailed just going by the pictures. I'm going to see if I can translate one into English so I can understand what he's doing in more detail. My favorite one is the Star Destroyer PDF.


----------



## tedkitus

INVAR said:


> PLEASE!!!! OH PLEASE!!!!!! PRETTY PLEASE!!!!!!! Even if they miniaturize this down to 1/2400 OH PLEASE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do nor have the finances, skill or talent to do those studio scale resin kits - but I have wanted a screen-accurate version of this ship since 1977!!!
> 
> OH PLEASE!


Agreed! I've wanted one for a very long time. Even at a reduced scale it will still be a awesome kit to build.:thumbsup:


----------



## S4Simon

Just taken a photo of my Y Wing before it hits the paint shop. The amount of detail in this kit is insane. Great job once again Bandai.


----------



## INVAR

Oh, absolutely INSANE detail and an incredible joy to detail and weather too!

I feel like I have a miniaturized Studio Scale model with these kits.


----------



## PixelMagic

INVAR said:


> I feel like I have a miniaturized Studio Scale model with these kits.


Wish we could say this about Revell.


----------



## S4Simon

I remember buying revell kits back in the 70's. They were always lacking in detail, were poor quality fit, and their box artwork was just sad. Looks like nothing has changed.


----------



## PixelMagic

S4Simon said:


> I remember buying revell kits back in the 70's. They were always lacking in detail, were poor quality fit, and their box artwork was just sad. Looks like nothing has changed.


Agreed, except for the box artwork on the Force Awakens kits. They hired John Eaves to make some pretty nice boxes.


----------



## MLCrisis32

electric indigo said:


> Here's a McQuarrie re-paint for start:
> 
> http://www.gunjap.net/site/?p=290702


That is beautiful work :thumbsup:


----------



## JediPuju

and another (WIP) (be sure to search for the user's other work in the sci-fi forum, a talent indeed. 


http://www.britmodeller.com/forums/index.php?/topic/234992180-resistance-t-70-x-wing/page-4


----------



## tedkitus

INVAR said:


> Oh, absolutely INSANE detail and an incredible joy to detail and weather too!
> 
> I feel like I have a miniaturized Studio Scale model with these kits.


The Bandai kits are fantastic, and reasonably priced even from eBay. I have several in my kit stash that I can't wait to build once I find a bigger place.

I want a Star Destroyer. Bandai are you listening!


----------



## electric indigo

The little Star Destroyer is full of details:










Can't wait to see somebody trying to light that thing...

Also, the concept of this line of kits seems to be "create massive battles"...










They also seem to include prequel ships.


----------



## robiwon

I'm really looking forward to these little kits. They may be small but that just means I can buy a lot of them. Lighting the SD? I've seen people light the F-Toys SD and it's only 4 inches as well. This one should be even more detailed!


----------



## Hunk A Junk

electric indigo said:


> They also seem to include prequel ships.


YES! Bandai could make some amazing PT ships and figures. I just finished the FO stormtrooper and he and the OT troopers look lonely without a Phase I and II clonetrooper beside them!


----------



## Richard Baker

I am still waiting for a model of the Lucerhulk Trade Federation 'doughnut' ship. Fantastic Plastic had one in the works but had to abandon the Star Wars line. Love to see Bandai make one, even if it is small (plus points if the include a tiny Venator with it).


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Richard Baker said:


> I am still waiting for a model of the Lucerhulk Trade Federation 'doughnut' ship. Fantastic Plastic had one in the works but had to abandon the Star Wars line. Love to see Bandai make one, even if it is small (plus points if the include a tiny Venator with it).


Years ago, Estes made a flying rocket version that (minus the rocket part) is actually proportioned well and is a good base for super detailing features. I have one in my "someday" box of kits. You might be able to find one on eBay.

I actually love that ship, mainly because it's NOT just a variation on a star destroyer.


----------



## ClubTepes

Richard Baker said:


> I am still waiting for a model of the Lucerhulk Trade Federation 'doughnut' ship. Fantastic Plastic had one in the works but had to abandon the Star Wars line. Love to see Bandai make one, even if it is small (plus points if the include a tiny Venator with it).


Get the estes rocket version of it.

Its not a bad starting point for something better.


----------



## Richard Baker

I had the Estes version and was adding details where the inside of the ring was just a sticker. It does have some proportion issues, I ended up shelving it and a firend has it now to finish if he wants.
There was a fairly accurate gaming piece of the RotS refit (wild paint job, dorsal & ventral guns, extra core sphere detail) that was in good proportion, but it was rubber and about 3 1/2" across. 
I would just love to see this as a lightable styrene kit- IMO it is one of the best prequel designs (The Venator & ARC-170 are my other favorites).


----------



## Hunk A Junk

If Bandai is doing a capital ship series, starting with their 4" star destroyer, then a TF battleship and a Venator seem like completely doable additions. I guess time will tell whether Disney has given Bandai specific orders to avoid PT designs. We'll see.


----------



## Richard Baker

Hunk A Junk said:


> I guess time will tell whether Disney has given Bandai specific orders to avoid PT designs. We'll see.


Bandai is showing a number of PT ships in the announcement above.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Richard Baker said:


> Bandai is showing a number of PT ships in the announcement above.


There are frame grabs from the movies, but no specific announcements of vehicles besides the star destroyer and, I guess, a mini-X-wing. When we see an actual announcement of a specific kit, then I'll start jumping up and down. :hat:


----------



## FlyAndFight

I wish that Star Destroyer model was significantly bigger.


----------



## electric indigo

Detailed look at the Captain Phasma kit:










http://www.gunjap.net/site/?p=293497


----------



## electric indigo

Bandai has the large Star Destroyer on display again at the current C3 in Hong Kong. Label says "exposition only", but I still have hope for a decently sized kit in the future.


----------



## Steve H

That Star Destroyer seems a bit thick around the midline. My mental image is the 'greebly band' was a little more narrow.

Am I remembering incorrectly, or did they change it up between movies?


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Steve H said:


> That Star Destroyer seems a bit thick around the midline.


Well, the star destroyer design IS almost 40 years old. It's bound to be a bit thick around the midline. I know I am! 

:jest:


----------



## Carson Dyle

electric indigo said:


> Bandai has the large Star Destroyer on display again at the current C3 in Hong Kong. Label says "exposition only", but I still have hope for a decently sized kit in the future.


Me too, although I'm reasonably sure that the ISD model Bandai has been using for a display model is simply a build-up of the Anigrand model. I believe Bandai now owns the computer files to Anigrand's model, which begs the question: if Bandai does eventually release a large ISD, will it essentially be an injection-molded version of the Anigrand ISD?

Here are a couple shots of my own Anigrand build for comparison. Seems like the same model, no?


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Carson Dyle said:


> I believe Bandai now owns the computer files to Anigrand's model, which begs the question: if Bandai does eventually release a large ISD, will it essentially be an injection-molded version of the Anigrand ISD?


If that's the case, and Bandai actually releases it, I'm going to need a bigger house. And likely a new wife because she's going to divorce my ---.


----------



## Trek Ace

Steve H said:


> That Star Destroyer seems a bit thick around the midline. My mental image is the 'greebly band' was a little more narrow.
> 
> Am I remembering incorrectly, or did they change it up between movies?


The Bandai display model is too thick in the middle recesses. It should be only about 50-60% as thick as that. This, unfortunately makes it look very toy-like, resembling the MPC kit.


----------



## Steve H

I can just about guarantee that if Bandai does make a large Star Destroyer, it won't have a parts breakdown like that Anigrand kit. It will be frames, bulkheads and many panels. It will be a very sturdy construction.


----------



## Zombie_61

Steve H said:


> That Star Destroyer seems a bit thick around the midline. My mental image is the 'greebly band' was a little more narrow...





Trek Ace said:


> The Bandai display model is too thick in the middle recesses. It should be only about 50-60% as thick as that...


To me it looks like that display piece uses the same "forced perspective" trick (i.e., the scale gets smaller from front to rear) as the filming model. That said, the sidewall does look a little too tall.


----------



## Carson Dyle

Trek Ace said:


> The Bandai display model is too thick in the middle recesses. It should be only about 50-60% as thick as that. This, unfortunately makes it look very toy-like, resembling the MPC kit.


Yeah, that's one of the tells that it's the Anigrand kit. I modified my model slightly so as to minimize this issue, but it would require major surgery to faithfully replicate the 8-footer. 



if Bandai does eventually use the Anigrand computer files as a jumping off point for an injection-molded kit (obviously this is all very speculative) one would hope they'd do something to thin-out the gunwals.


----------



## Steve H

It seems strange to me, the idea of Bandai using someone else's work, even buying the digital files, as the basis for promotion, teasing a potential product. I don't think we know the real story. I don't say the idea is impossible, just not what I've ever seen Bandai do from observations over the past 30-some years. Yet again, there's a first time for anything. 

I do know the prototype Domelz III (From Yamato 2199) shown at various hobby shows before they greelit the 1/1000 scale kit was a bit different from the final production version, slight changes that actually were more accurate in some ways, a little simplified in others for, I assume, tooling ease. 

Who knows? This might be the year for the Star Destroyer!


----------



## Carson Dyle

Steve H said:


> It seems strange to me, the idea of Bandai using someone else's work, even buying the digital files, as the basis for promotion, teasing a potential product. I don't think we know the real story.


That ISD they keep trotting out speaks for itself. It's a build-up of the Anigrand model.


----------



## electric indigo

There are some hi-res pics of the ISD on display on this page:

http://www.taghobby.com/1-0/1-2/2016年2月19日至21日-《c3日本動玩博覽2016》-bandai-hobby部展品/

Some parts don't look like the Anigrand kit. But I only have pics of a built kit as a reference and I don't know which mods the modeler made himself.


----------



## Steve H

electric indigo said:


> There are some hi-res pics of the ISD on display on this page:
> 
> http://www.taghobby.com/1-0/1-2/2016年2月19日至21日-《c3日本動玩博覽2016》-bandai-hobby部展品/
> 
> Some parts don't look like the Anigrand kit. But I only have pics of a built kit as a reference and I don't know which mods the modeler made himself.


Yeah, I just don't know. That Bandai model sure looks like it has different details than what I've seen on the Anigrand kit builds. LOTS of tiny details. 

but what kills me? That Death Star surface diorama! NNGGGGGGG Gun towers! More surface tile plates! I WANT!


----------



## Carson Dyle

Steve H said:


> Yeah, I just don't know. That Bandai model sure looks like it has different details than what I've seen on the Anigrand kit builds.


Some of the details may vary due to changes/ additions made by the respective builders, but it's the Anigrand model. Not sure what's going on with the engine bells (silver with no skirt at the end?), but there's no mistaking the similarities in surface detail. Compare the linked shots of the Bandai display model with the shots below. It's the same kit.


----------



## Steve H

Well, I'm not expert enough to fight to the death over the issue, but to my poor tired eyes I do see some notable differences between the Bandai display and the Anigrand kit. Best one, given the angles and resolution, take a look at the edge of the top 'pagoda' under the command tower (I have no idea what to call them officially), there are three 'eaves' or 'lips' (likely plastic sheet on the miniature) that overhangs the greebly wall. Note the different spacing, as well as the added 'plant-on' detail plates. Note also the Anigrand has a 'ladder' near the upper front of that 'pagoda tier' while the Bandai has a bunch of other stuff. Even allowing for camera angles and lighting, that's fairly obvious a difference. The difference in the engine exhausts is interesting because I clearly recall the Anigrand look on all the publicity pics from 'Star Wars', so I wonder again if Bandai modeled a refurbished or later movie miniature.


----------



## Carson Dyle

Steve, you're killing me here. I know the lighting is different, but take another look.

Aside from some superficial differences owing to contrasting surface detail (the result of two different modelers making minor tweaks and changes involving sandpaper and little bits of styrene) the basic hull sections are the same. Look at the identical cross-hatching in the hull plating -- most noticeable on the neck of the command bridge. You think that's a coincidence? FACE IT, IT'S THE SAME DAMNED KIT!!!



I'm not saying Bandai intends to release what would essentially be a re-pop of the Anigrand kit. Who knows if Bandai is even going to release and ISD at this scale. All I'm saying is that the model Bandai has been using for promotional purposes is a rather sloppily built version of the Anigrand resin kit. 



One thing I noticed; for whatever reason, the guy who built the Bandai model used a section of what is supposed to be the starboard side gunwal and placed it on the port side of his model… but it’s still the same piece on both kits (see the last image below of the starboard side of my model and compare it to the same gunwale piece on the port side of the Bandai model).


----------



## Prologic9

Steve H said:


> Well, I'm not expert enough to fight to the death over the issue, but to my poor tired eyes I do see some notable differences between the Bandai display and the Anigrand kit. Best one, given the angles and resolution, take a look at the edge of the top 'pagoda' under the command tower (I have no idea what to call them officially), there are three 'eaves' or 'lips' (likely plastic sheet on the miniature) that overhangs the greebly wall. Note the different spacing, as well as the added 'plant-on' detail plates. Note also the Anigrand has a 'ladder' near the upper front of that 'pagoda tier' while the Bandai has a bunch of other stuff. Even allowing for camera angles and lighting, that's fairly obvious a difference. The difference in the engine exhausts is interesting because I clearly recall the Anigrand look on all the publicity pics from 'Star Wars', so I wonder again if Bandai modeled a refurbished or later movie miniature.


I can tell you exactly what happened here. The Bandai build-up is somewhat hastily done, and they used the right side detail piece on the left side of the model.

The exhausts are clearly 3d printed, perhaps to more easily accommodate their lighting setup? There could be any number of reasons they needed to replace them.


----------



## Steve H

And I can see that 'ladder' piece. OK, so, there it is.


----------



## Carson Dyle

Prologic9 said:


> I can tell you exactly what happened here. The Bandai build-up is somewhat hastily done, and they used the right side detail piece on the left side of the model..


Yup; see above.

Prologic, do you happen to know if any formal relationship has been struck between Bandai, Anigrand, and the fellow who built the 3-D model (who goes by the handle "fractal sponge," if memory serves)?

Hard to imagine that a big company like Bandai would appropriate the Anigrand model without having first come to some sort of arrangement with Anigrand/ Fractal Sponge. I for one would be thrilled if Bandai would release an injection-molded version of the Anigrand kit! The detail is amazing, and the more rigid styrene plastic would alleviate A LOT of the headaches associated with building (and displaying) the Anigrand model.


----------



## Prologic9

Nope, sorry. I just noticed the 'ladder' at the back and knew that's what happened. 

I can say from a collector's perspective that companies will use existing products all the time for their demo material. As an example, Diamond Select Toys often produces toys of Star Trek ships and props, and will use off the shelf AMT or Roddenberry.com model kits early on as display pieces. It doesn't indicate any kind of relationship, they're just for show.

I also don't believe Bandai would need to acquire anyone elses designs. They've produced the best Star Wars kits ever made in house, there's no reason not to assume they'd use the same process for the Star Destroyer.


----------



## Carson Dyle

Prologic9 said:


> I also don't believe Bandai would need to acquire anyone elses designs. They've produced the best Star Wars kits ever made in house, there's no reason not to assume they'd use the same process for the Star Destroyer.


Makes sense. Here's hoping they eventually see their way through to releasing their own ISD in a respectable scale.


----------



## Trek Ace

From what I have heard (this is second-hand, so don't quote it as gospel) is that LucasFilm acquired the Fractal Sponge star destroyer mesh, the same that was used by Anigrand to grow their master pattern from. Bandai then acquired the mesh from LucasFilm, and used it to grow a larger-scale pattern for their display model, adding additional details due to the larger size. The Bandai ship is roughly the same size as the Randy Cooper kit, with sharper details, but also with some of the same inaccuracies as the Anigrand version (i.e. the too-tall side trenches). The angles are more like the original _Star Wars_ model, but with the details more resembling the _Empire_ one.

I would love to have one.


----------



## Carson Dyle

Trek Ace said:


> Bandai then acquired the mesh from LucasFilm, and used it to grow a larger-scale pattern for their display model, adding additional details due to the larger size.


Huh. Not convinced the scale shown in the promotional images represents a model larger the the original Anigrand, but maybe? Randy Cooper-sized you say? Huh. Have to do more research. 

FWIW, Randy's gunwals are too tall also, but it's more of a manufacturing issue than a design issue. Big resin parts get very dodgy at that scale. Some of the Cooper models I've seen in person, recently, have warped into giant resin potato chips, the resin parts gradually having succumbed to gravity assisted by (overly warm) environmental conditions. Not a pretty sight. 

All the more reason for a large injection-molded styrene ISD kit. Hard to do this subject justice at a respectable scale in any other format, short of a studio-scale scratch.


----------



## Prologic9

Hmm, Anigrand says their kit is 1/2256. Bandai listed theirs as 1/1700 I believe. 

Interesting.

If you look at this picture, at the lowest section of the hull there's a grill pattern that virtually covers the entire surface. Once you know to look for it, you can see it's everywhere on the top of the main wedge. It looks like aliasing in the panel lines; 

http://www.taghobby.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/c3h092.jpg

I'm guessing the entire model was printed, with the largest section printed at a lower resolution. They may have needed to use a different machine because of the size, or a different material because of the weight or strength.


----------



## electric indigo

Looking again at the closeups of Carson's and Bandai's kit, I think they aren't the same (digital) models. They are very similar, as is to be expected since they are based on the same subject, but there is a continuos amount of differences in the details (like the execution of the cogwheel-like element on the gunwal, to pick a random example). Would it make sense to use an existing mesh, then run over the whole surface and tweak all those details just for the sake of it?


----------



## Carson Dyle

Prologic9 said:


> Hmm, Anigrand says their kit is 1/2256. Bandai listed theirs as 1/1700 I believe.
> 
> Interesting.


The more I think about it the more skeptical I am that Bandai would release a Randy Cooper-sized ISD. The thing would cost a bloody fortune at that scale. I'd be amazed if they even release an Anigrand-sized ISD, which would still be gigantic by Bandai standards.

I found some better images of the Bandai promotional model online, and there is now zero doubt in my mind that it's the Anigrand kit. Not surprising, really. It's the simplest explanation.


----------



## electric indigo

Aaand the next kit in line is - the A-Wing!!!



> Star Wars 1/72 A wing starfighter
> 
> Three-dimensional in the 1/72 scale to appear in "Star Wars Episode 6 / Return of the Jedi," "A-wing starfighter". From the verification of prop model, reproduce the details of detail, directing the image in the play by the parts included with the base.
> 
> ■ verify the material over detail range, condensing the detail in the 1/72 scale.
> 
> ■ comes Chakuyukaashi to reproduce the Chakuyukaashi implantation and maintenance state. It can reproduce the A-wing starfighters in waiting.
> 
> ■ reproduce the cockpit reproduction cockpit internal structure. The pilot of the same scale is boarding.
> 
> ■ reproducible way to launch an attack in the adjunct laser effects. The same scale of the pilot (seated) is included.
> 
> [Turbo laser]
> "Turbo laser" is shipped with a new design for this product. Display-based Death Star motif that came with the 1/72 scale vehicles on sale and can be linked.
> 
> A state of being linked to a display base that comes in various Pre Release vehicle. You can enjoy the world feeling in the play.
> 
> ■ dedicated display-based Death Star motif of display new modeling.
> 
> 【accessories】
> Dedicated display base × 1
> Turbo laser × 1
> Laser effect parts × 2
> - 1/72 scale pilot (seated) × 1
> · Chakuyukaashi × 1 expression canopy × 2 species (frame and clear parts × 1 · Clear parts × 1)
> 
> [Commodity content]
> - Molded products × 5
> Marking seal × 1
> Water transfer type decal × 1
> And assembly instructions × 1


----------



## Hunk A Junk

electric indigo said:


> Aaand the next kit in line is - the A-Wing!!!


And THAT's how Bandai gets my money instead of Dragon. KA-ching!

What's even better, this virtually guarantees there is a Bandai B-wing in our future!!!


----------



## Steve H

Oh, grief, if I read the 'translation' correctly this will come with a Turbo Laser tower as seen in the big Death Star Surface diorama at the hobby show. 

That's kind of a must buy.


----------



## JeffBond

A-Wing and Turbo Laser!?!? I foresee several A-Wings in my future...


----------



## Carson Dyle

Steve H said:


> Oh, grief, if I read the 'translation' correctly this will come with a Turbo Laser tower as seen in the big Death Star Surface diorama at the hobby show.


Awesome news.


----------



## Steve H

What would be even more awesome is if Bandai would just SELL those tile bases and the Turbo Laser tower by themselves!! AARRGGHH


----------



## PixelMagic

I'm happy for you guys who wanted an A-wing, but it's just not exciting to me. The A-wing has always been a "meh" design for me. I'd definitely get a B-wing though.


----------



## JeffBond

I've never loved the A-Wing but remember there hasn't been an injection-molded model of the subject since 1983 and I find myself now feeling bad that I don't have one to go with all my other Star Wars models. Remember too that a 1/72 A-Wing is going to be SMALL. Wasn't the MPC Jedi kit larger than 1/72? I have a feeling the bulk of this new kit is going to be a big, chunky turbo laser tower that just happens to have an A-Wing included to give it some scale. And this is a great sign that more ship subjects are coming--I would HAVE to think we are going to see a 1/72 B-Wing, a dream come true, based on the A-Wing news. I want Bandai to keep rolling; these kits are incredible.


----------



## barrydancer

Yes, A-Wing!


----------



## Hunk A Junk

JeffBond said:


> Remember too that a 1/72 A-Wing is going to be SMALL.


Do doubt. Going by the Bandai 1/72 X-wings, this things only going to be 2 1/2 inches or so long. I like the idea of getting a Death Star turret, but I almost wish they'd have waited and made an A & B-wing two-pack like they did with the astromechs. Then again, now they'll have me buying two kits instead on one.


----------



## Richard Baker

If I buy this kit it will be for the laser tower- 1/72 is just too small for an A-Wing for me. 
I do have a Fantastic Plastic 1/72 B-Wing kit and that is a pretty good size for that subject (hint hint)


----------



## Steve H

Again, grinding thru that mechanical translation, and assuming 1 tree for the Turbo Laser tower and one tree for the stand, that's three trees for the 1/72 A-Wing. 

that's a good number of parts for what should be such a tiny kit! 

I think it's even including landing gear. Have we even seen landing gear on an A-Wing?

This is the one thing I hate most about the Embargo. The 'usual suspects' can't offer the kits so that kills a lot of the early information. 

Don't give up faith, people! I suspect it's very likely we'll see that B-Wing this year!


----------



## electric indigo

The kit should be around 13 cm long, that's not too bad. _And_ it is in scale with the other fighters. 

And we all know what comes after A...


----------



## Zombie_61

StarWars.com lists the A-Wing as being 9.6 meters long. At 1/72 scale that's about 5.25". Not huge, but not tiny either. Hopefully it'll sell well enough for Bandai to at least _consider_ a B-Wing if they aren't already.


----------



## edge10

Jaitea posted this over at the RPF:


----------



## Steve H

aw, man, that's a thing of beauty.


----------



## robiwon

So, correct me if I'm wrong, but it looks like the tower is meant to connect several bases together, to form one large base for several ships with the tower in the center?


----------



## Steve H

robiwon said:


> So, correct me if I'm wrong, but it looks like the tower is meant to connect several bases together, to form one large base for several ships with the tower in the center?


or in a line or off-center or whatever you choose. The bases (as is pretty obvious) are modular and connectable. 

Hence my wish that Bandai would release packages of just the bases. It may well happen, they've finally figured out that small ruined buildings are a good idea for their Ultraman figures. 

but don't connect a 'desert' base with a Death Star Tile! There's no telling what chaos that may release upon the world!


----------



## edge10

No guarantees but this is the display piece Bandai has been showing (hat tip SGK at RPF)


----------



## Steve H

Lord, isn't that just a thing of complete beauty? Thank you for sharing!


----------



## electric indigo

We finally can build our own Death Stars...


----------



## robiwon

I wonder how many 1/72 bases would it take to make a full 1/72 Death Star?


----------



## electric indigo

About 1.5 billions.


----------



## JeffBond

The towers linking the tiles is a neat idea but I gotta say I'm heartbroken that the towers are in some alternate, teeny-weeny scale...I realize a 1/72 tower would be like a foot tall but I would have happily paid for a diorama accessory that size. The gun towers would be great for a smaller scale diorama but not for 1/72 unless you're doing some forced perspective thing...


----------



## Steve H

JeffBond said:


> The towers linking the tiles is a neat idea but I gotta say I'm heartbroken that the towers are in some alternate, teeny-weeny scale...I realize a 1/72 tower would be like a foot tall but I would have happily paid for a diorama accessory that size. The gun towers would be great for a smaller scale diorama but not for 1/72 unless you're doing some forced perspective thing...


But I'm pretty sure the tower IS in scale with the other Death Star Surface tile bases. It's not meant to be in scale with the fighters.

That doesn't invalidate your desire for a larger scale tower, of course


----------



## Zombie_61

Steve H said:


> But I'm pretty sure the tower IS in scale with the other Death Star Surface tile bases. It's not meant to be in scale with the fighters...


I wonder if that was their attempt at forced perspective--making the scale of the bases smaller to give the illusion that the fighters are flying higher above them than they actually are.


----------



## Steve H

Zombie_61 said:


> I wonder if that was their attempt at forced perspective--making the scale of the bases smaller to give the illusion that the fighters are flying higher above them than they actually are.


Exactly so.


----------



## Bugfood

<Ted to Dougal, pointing to toy cows on table>

"These are small..."

<Ted indicates cows outside in field>

"...but the ones out there are far away..."

*BF*


----------



## Steve H

Bugfood said:


> <Ted to Dougal, pointing to toy cows on table>
> 
> "These are small..."
> 
> <Ted indicates cows outside in field>
> 
> "...but the ones out there are far away..."
> 
> *BF*


And thus the cinematic art of the foreground miniature exists.


----------



## Richard Baker

It occurs to me that if you were to use these Death Star bases as model bases it would not be practical to connect them - the models would overlap into one another. Since they are obviously designed to connect either you have to display with gear down elsewhere or Bandai could be planning on having them offered separately after all.

Last week somebody described the tower as 1/144, which would be good for a diorama Falcon and the upcoming Dragon fighters.

(Of course wrong era Falcon and another company's fighters, unless Bandai has plans...)


----------



## JeffBond

Well the bases all come with optional plugs to cover up where the ship stands connect, so there is obviously some intent to allow them to be displayed without the ships on them. That and the connectivity seems to indicate that Bandai is allowing for people to build out a larger Death Star surface--it would be brilliant of them to release the bases as sets (and they are separately bagged in the kits as I recall so it shouldn't be impossible for them to do it).


----------



## Steve H

JeffBond said:


> Well the bases all come with optional plugs to cover up where the ship stands connect, so there is obviously some intent to allow them to be displayed without the ships on them. That and the connectivity seems to indicate that Bandai is allowing for people to build out a larger Death Star surface--it would be brilliant of them to release the bases as sets (and they are separately bagged in the kits as I recall so it shouldn't be impossible for them to do it).


More importantly, separate tooling, so they can be shot on their own. 

Companies can have odd blind spots when it comes to actually thinking of long-term exploitation of existing product. Someone at Bandai Planning figured modular connecting bases based on Death Star tiles would be fun but nobody seems to have seen the implications of selling the bases all by themselves. It's easy profit and great ROI. I'm pretty sure ANY builder of SW kits would enjoy having these as background or bases or just decoration for their builds. Heck, by themselves they're almost a kit, if you have enough of them. 

But of course our luck, they'll be a Tamashii Web limited exclusive just like the really nice display stands for the Yamato 2199 ships were, or that beautiful 'Operation M' fleet set of 30 (!) space warships.


----------



## Richard Baker

Having about six or so DS bases would allow a great display of a X-Wing being chased by a TIE- you need some separation to line things up right as in the movie and some extras to fill out the region. Only way to to that now would be to but a bunch of extra kits and build them as gear down displays- a pretty expensive proposition. 
It looks like Bandai has set things up for the bases to be sold as individual units- they are pretty smart with merchandising so I hope this might be the case. If not then another option would be to make your own molds- not for distribution but simply to make a nice display for your own shelf.


----------



## electric indigo

Prototypes of the small Star Destroyer & X-Wing:


----------



## spock62

electric indigo said:


> Prototypes of the small Star Destroyer & X-Wing:


How small are we talking about?


----------



## Steve H

Nice. Very nice. Is it evil of me to suggest that Bandai's reasonably inexpensive mecha collection kit of the X-Wing looks much better, even in rapid 3-d printer form, than Dragon's 1/144 scale kit?


----------



## Steve H

spock62 said:


> How small are we talking about?


Bandai's 'mechanical collection' style kits tend to be in boxes roughly 6 x 3 1/4 x 1 1/4 inches, so that's the limiting factor for the largest piece. Allow for the surrounding sprue. 

So if the Star Destroyer hull is a whole piece and not broken into chunks, that's probably roughly 5 1/2 inches long.


----------



## Richard Baker

Steve H said:


> Nice. Very nice. Is it evil of me to suggest that Bandai's reasonably inexpensive mecha collection kit of the X-Wing looks much better, even in rapid 3-d printer form, than Dragon's 1/144 scale kit?


Not at all- Bandai is trying very hard to make accurate, well detailed kits.
I just wish these were not in box scale mecha whatever series.


----------



## Steve H

Richard Baker said:


> Not at all- Bandai is trying very hard to make accurate, well detailed kits.
> I just wish these were not in box scale mecha whatever series.


I agree. I assume your heartache is mainly over the Star Destroyer, and yeah, bigger would be better. I wouldn't count a larger kit out yet, it's still early in the game. 

And besides, that small Star Destroyer could easily be re-purposed for use with a in-scale Super Star Destroyer, right?


----------



## spock62

Steve H said:


> Bandai's 'mechanical collection' style kits tend to be in boxes roughly 6 x 3 1/4 x 1 1/4 inches, so that's the limiting factor for the largest piece. Allow for the surrounding sprue.
> 
> So if the Star Destroyer hull is a whole piece and not broken into chunks, that's probably roughly 5 1/2 inches long.


5.5"? Times that by at least 4 and I'd be interested. As it is, I'll pass.


----------



## electric indigo

The length of the Star Destroyer will be 111 mm, as stated in an earlier ad.


----------



## robiwon

Can someone post the latest pics as an attachment instead of links? My computer at work is blocking the address.


----------



## Richard Baker

Steve H said:


> I agree. I assume your heartache is mainly over the Star Destroyer, and yeah, bigger would be better. I wouldn't count a larger kit out yet, it's still early in the game.
> 
> And besides, that small Star Destroyer could easily be re-purposed for use with a in-scale Super Star Destroyer, right?


Not so much the Star Destroyer, but in general.
I had to put up with Box Scales most of my life- having kits in matching scales (or even a recognizable standard scale like 1/72) is a recent phenomenon.
I like being able to display different ships next to each other (and even different universes) and seeing the size relationships. A 1/72 BSG Viper, 1999 Eagle and X-Wing displayed next to each other is really interesting to me. 

I hate box scales because each model has to be looked at in a vacuum with nothing to compare it to.


----------



## Steve H

Richard Baker said:


> Not so much the Star Destroyer, but in general.
> I had to put up with Box Scales most of my life- having kits in matching scales (or even a recognizable standard scale like 1/72) is a recent phenomenon.
> I like being able to display different ships next to each other (and even different universes) and seeing the size relationships. A 1/72 BSG Viper, 1999 Eagle and X-Wing displayed next to each other is really interesting to me.
> 
> I hate box scales because each model has to be looked at in a vacuum with nothing to compare it to.


Again, I don't disagree at all. It was intensely frustrating back in the day collecting the original Space Battleship Yamato Mechanical Collection kits, all those lovely (ok, some of the early ones were dodgy but man they got so much better) spaceships, all OVER the place 'actual' scale-wise. But Bandai pretty much figured it out because the Yamato 2199 Mecha Colle kits try hard to keep scale when possible. So the small fighters are all in-scale (somewhere between 1/144 and 1/200 I think), the carriers are all in the same scale, and so on.

OTOH, Star Wars is indeed a different beast. Capital ships are all over the place size-wise. 

So, we have to hope that somewhere in the mind of the man in charge of the line there's an idea of finding the best common scale for the big ships and releasing them. 

I'd like to see some synergy. A large scale Star Destroyer, then they release the Blockade Runner and Imperial Shuttle as SWMC kits and they're all in scale together...


----------



## Richard Baker

Steve H said:


> I'd like to see some synergy. A large scale Star Destroyer, then they release the Blockade Runner and Imperial Shuttle as SWMC kits and they're all in scale together...


That would be a tremendous sales boost!


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Just as the announcement of Bandai's upcoming A-wing kit leads one to naturally conclude that a B-wing kit is in the foreseeable future, I can't help but look at that small star destroyer and think to myself... Bandai Executor.


----------



## edge10

*A-Wing and Mini kits*

Since some of you don't seem to visit the other sites:


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Look's A-mazing. Honestly, I can't imagine how Bandai wouldn't have a 1/72 B-Wing out by the end of the year.


----------



## Steve H

Thank you Edge! Please keep at it, I never seem to find the right site. Man, look at that sweet 2-pack of First Order TIE Fighters. I'm positive they'll do the same thing with standard Empire TIEs. 

I am highly confident there's a B-Wing on the boards for 2016. 1/72 scale, that should be a decent sized kit. OTOH, I think there's a chance they'll punt and make it 1/144. I hope not, a 1/72 B-Wing would be pretty awesome. 

I think the Mecha Colle Star Destroyer would benefit from some light sanding to take down the exaggerated surface detail.


----------



## electric indigo

Bandai announces !/12 Clone Troopers!



> Star Wars 1/12 Clone Trooper
> 
> "Episode 2 / Attack of the Clones" and "Clone Trooper" that appeared in "Episode III / Revenge of the Sith" reproduced in 1/12 scale.
> Two head parts are included, it can produce a style of your choice.
> 
> ■ to reproduce the detail over the details by the verification of the details thorough documentation, condensation in the 1/12 scale.
> 
> ■ head parts
> Two head parts are included, possible to assemble a clone troopers of the Phase I · II.
> 
> ■ macro by Roh sieve macro by Roh sieves can be mounted in a selection formula.
> 
> ■ Weapon
> 2 type of weapon is included.
> 
> ■ reproduce the action poses by the joint motion of motion.
> 
> ■ by the hand parts various hand parts, the scene can be reproduced.
> 
> ■ display dedicated display base is included. It can be more consolidated in the joint parts.
> 
> 【accessories】
> Display-based × 1
> · Head × 2 (Phase I × 1, Phase II × 1)
> · DC-15 Blaster × 1
> · DC-15 rifle × 1
> Macro by Roh sieves (Select parts for Phase II) × 1
> - Various hand parts × 6 (weapon possession × 2, smack × 2, fist × 2)
> 
> [Commodity content]
> - Molded products × 6
> Water transfer type decal × 1
> And assembly instructions × 1
> 
> Height: about 152.5mm


----------



## Hunk A Junk

electric indigo said:


> Bandai announces !/12 Clone Troopers!


HOT ****ing DANG! Yes! Thank you, Bandai! Great to see the line encompassing the entire saga. Take my money!!!!

Got a link?


----------



## electric indigo

Not pictures yet for the Trooper:

http://www.taghobby.com/1-0/1-2/bandai-2016年6月發售-模型-112《star-wars》clone-troopers-2400yen/

but this just in:


----------



## Hunk A Junk

It's sad that Bandai's 1/144 tiny X-Wing looks better and more accurate than anything Dragon is prepping for sale.


----------



## Xenodyssey

I wonder if they will delve into material from shows like Clone Wars and Star Wars Rebels. Wouldn't mind a Chopper droid kit or a Ghost spaceship kit.


----------



## Steve H

Xenodyssey said:


> I wonder if they will delve into material from shows like Clone Wars and Star Wars Rebels. Wouldn't mind a Chopper droid kit or a Ghost spaceship kit.


I'm not plugged in to Japanese Star Wars fandom but I've not seen much if any acknowledgement of anything other than the 7 Movies in various works. I have no idea if those shows have even been released in Japan. They probably have, I've just never seen it when I'm looking around. 

I suspect Bandai has plenty on their hands juggling 'fan desire' with 'practical sales potential' as it is, choosing kits to make from the 7 Movies. They may also feel some frustration over the Embargo cutting into desired (but not spoken of) 'gray market' sales. It troubles me some that we've not heard of any more large vehicle kits past the upcoming A-Wing. I KNOW more are on the way but man, come on.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Xenodyssey said:


> I wonder if they will delve into material from shows like Clone Wars and Star Wars Rebels. Wouldn't mind a Chopper droid kit or a Ghost spaceship kit.


This is the one area where I think Revell was doing a fine job. The ships in the animated shows are simpler designs with less greeblies, which make them perfect for a company like Revell that doesn't want to invest in detailed kits. Their Clone Wars kits were fairly good representations of the ships in the show and were decent platforms for modelers who wanted to add more detail. In a perfect world, Disney and Lucaslessfilm would give Revell the worldwide license for models from the TV shows and Bandai the worldwide license for the movies (all of them). And Dragon can go back to tanks or whatever.


----------



## electric indigo

Pics of the small SD:


----------



## robiwon

Hate my work computer, keeps blocking the pictures. Can someone post these as an attachment instead of a link?

Are these the ones you posted this morning? Again, I cant see your pics.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

electric indigo said:


> Pics of the small SD:


Definitely the ESB version, but at this small scale it doesn't much matter.


----------



## electric indigo

robiwon said:


> Are these the ones you posted this morning? Again, I cant see your pics.


Yup. Taken from here:

http://www.taghobby.com/1-0/1-2/ban...e-model-series-002-x-wing-starfighter-600yen/
http://www.taghobby.com/1-0/1-2/ban...e-model-series-002-x-wing-starfighter-600yen/

BTW here's another one:










http://www.taghobby.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/BANM160605.jpg

It even has moveable wings.


----------



## electric indigo

Ladies & Gentlemen, the A-Wing:





































and the palm size kits:


----------



## Steve H

Sooo pretty...

And it looks as if maybe they toned down the 'plant on' plate detail on that Star Destroyer. 

I think that Turbo Laser tower could be a kit all by itself and should be.


----------



## edge10

Thanks EI, I spread the pics to a couple of other forums.

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Got a brief glimpse of Emo Kylo Ren too. :wave: 

I'm a little worried they chose to show the A-Wing without the canopy on. Too thick? Too distorted? Otherwise, it looks great.


----------



## Steve H

Hunk A Junk said:


> Got a brief glimpse of Emo Kylo Ren too. :wave:
> 
> I'm a little worried they chose to show the A-Wing without the canopy on. Too thick? Too distorted? Otherwise, it looks great.


I suspect they just wanted to really show off that interior. I recall from the original kit specs the parts included a clear canopy and a glassless frame, but given the way the canopy works on the A-Wing I just don't know how that works out. 

And it suddenly struck me that the 'vehicle model' (nee Mecha Collection) X-Wing must be pretty dang close to in-scale with that Turbo Laser Tower...


----------



## INVAR

I am holding myself.

Might as well sign my paychecks over to Bandai at this rate of mouthwatering detailed goodness.

While the ISD is not at a scale I would prefer - the detail on that, for the size is incredible. I will have to get a few of those.

The A-wing, wow. Slays the old MPC kit I built of that waaaaay back in '83. Turbo Laser tower….. that indeed could be it's own kit - along with a smacking of Death Star tiles.

Which of course we get to see more of in December in Rogue One.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Now that I look at it a little closer, does the A-Wing pilot seem a bit undersized? In the studio model, the pilot's head seems larger -- like he's really crammed in there. My impression was that the A-Wing was only slightly larger than a Jedi starfighter.
http://vignette2.wikia.nocookie.net...ing-sag.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20150906101713


----------



## Steve H

Hunk A Junk said:


> Now that I look at it a little closer, does the A-Wing pilot seem a bit undersized? In the studio model, the pilot's head seems larger -- like he's really crammed in there. My impression was that the A-Wing was only slightly larger than a Jedi starfighter.
> http://vignette2.wikia.nocookie.net...ing-sag.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20150906101713


Or like a Formula 1 or Indy race car?

Yeah, I think I had the impression the cockpit was more cramped as well, but it may well be perception given by how the cockpit shots were filmed. What I recall (and it's been years since I've watched Return of the Jedi) is the camera was REALLY tight on the pilot in order to not show any of the actual fighter, because that seamless bubble canopy. 

Problem back in analog moviemaking day with physical models, not an issue in the digital age with CGI models.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Steve H said:


> Or like a Formula 1 or Indy race car?


Exactly. Here are a few more images doing a quick search.

http://www.starshipmodeler.com/starwars/rm_awing/15_COCKPIT.jpg

http://vignette1.wikia.nocookie.net...rceptor.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20150928015826

http://images.yuku.com.s3.amazonaws.com/image/pjpeg/46a1574b97c11ccba6042a387f4362512aa156a.jpg

http://vignette2.wikia.nocookie.net..._A-wing.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20071123235807


----------



## Steve H

That shot, the still from the movie. See how tight that's pushed in? In a way it's as if the camera is resting IN FRONT of the control panel. 

Given all the other intense research Bandai has put into the previous kits, I have confidence it'll look right in the kit.


----------



## electric indigo

Going by the pilot figure in the studio model, the official stats of the A-Wing (which I suppose defined the kit's dimensions) seem to be off. 

http://www.modelermagic.com/wordpre.../09/KG_TOROMODELS_A-WING_STUDIO_MODEL-033.jpg

By eyeballing, I'd say it should be closer to 8 m length instead of 10 m.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

So, a couple of things are going on here. 1) It looks pretty obvious that the pilot in the studio model is much larger in proportion to the ship than the pilot in the Bandai model. 2) The reason the pilot was made so large in the ILM model, perhaps oversized, is probably so it it reads better on film. The figures in ILM's models don't always fit human proportions (i.e. the snowspeeder studio models) simply because it looks better. So ILM's pilot may be oversized for the official scale. 3) Bandai could've compromised the size of the pilot to account for the thickness of the canopy bubble. It's a cheat, but a reasonable one.

My personal preference is for the pilot to be larger. I like the idea of the A-Wing being small enough the pilot has to kind of cram inside. I'll likely try to scratch a new pilot, if the canopy allows, to make it look closer to the ILM version.


----------



## Steve H

electric indigo said:


> Going by the pilot figure in the studio model, the official stats of the A-Wing (which I suppose defined the kit's dimensions) seem to be off.
> 
> http://www.modelermagic.com/wordpre.../09/KG_TOROMODELS_A-WING_STUDIO_MODEL-033.jpg
> 
> By eyeballing, I'd say it should be closer to 8 m length instead of 10 m.


Looking at that, I would say that it doesn't match the live-action cockpit shot very well. That's even more so the 'Indy Car' style I would say. 

(and that pilot head looks an awful lot like something I used to see in R/C Plane shops, a 'head and shoulders' pilot to be glued onto the fuselage to simulate a cockpit)

OTOH the CG drawing of the Bandai kit showed a cockpit canopy that was seamless, without that frame. 

I have no idea what to make of it now. I am, again, 100% sure Bandai isn't just pulling stuff out of their butt and making things up, they're sourcing the look and details from SOMEWHERE and Lucasfilm/Disney is signing off on it.


----------



## Richard Baker

What size does it appear to be in the hangar on Home One with people walking next to it?


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Richard Baker said:


> What size does it appear to be in the hangar on Home One with people walking next to it?


Pretty small. Not a whole lot bigger than a Y-Wing's cockpit pod.

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-L2PjrNc52UQ/UlCyuy43lPI/AAAAAAAAYic/8DONcdYNtgQ/s1600/rotj+matte12.jpg


----------



## Steve H

Hunk A Junk said:


> Pretty small. Not a whole lot bigger than a Y-Wing's cockpit pod.
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-L2PjrNc52UQ/UlCyuy43lPI/AAAAAAAAYic/8DONcdYNtgQ/s1600/rotj+matte12.jpg


I think it's wise to be cautious over using a matte painting as a source. It's meant to be 'impressionistic' as opposed to 'realistic' because you only see it for a few seconds. Look to the X-Wings to the left for the slightly wonky perspective. 

The core problem is, as far as I can recall the A-Wing never had a 'full scale' prop/set built, unlike the X-Wing, most of the Y-Wing and that Half-a-Falcon. Oh, and the Snowspeeders. Anyway, I've not heard of any of the built prop/sets being called 'off scale' to their miniature counterparts (as opposed to other famous SF icons we've discussed on these pages). Mind, there may well be detail differences but I've never heard that the X-Wing, for one, was 'actually' 5/6th scale to the miniature or something like that.

That matte painting shows a good general relationship, especially for the A-Wing/Y-Wing, but it's not going to do too well if there's a supposed 2 meter difference between the Bandai kit and the filming miniature.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Yeah, it's a matte painting. It's the only reference showing a human to the ship though. It is what it is. It's a fictional ship.

I know that the full-size Falcon was actually undersized compared to what it's scale would be in real life. And obvious the interior sets would never ever fit inside the hull. It's science fiction. The Tardis effect often applies.


----------



## Steve H

Hunk A Junk said:


> Yeah, it's a matte painting. It's the only reference showing a human to the ship though. It is what it is. It's a fictional ship.
> 
> I know that the full-size Falcon was actually undersized compared to what it's scale would be in real life. And obvious the interior sets would never ever fit inside the hull. It's science fiction. The Tardis effect often applies.


I'm not totally discounting the value of a matte painting in a discussion like this, all I'm saying is be careful in how one processes the visual image in comparing other source material. 

And I wasn't sure if the Half-a-Falcon WAS undersized compared to true scale. All I know is one of the big secrets never discussed is that the pipes and tubes (consumables resupply point?) under the front were disguising a support pole which got switched out when they added the 'chipmunk cheek' extra landing gear.


----------



## Richard Baker

The Falcon set prop was about 80% full scale - important thing was to look good for the scene. 
The Lambda shuttle was also smaller and distorted for the set prop, (the matte painting reflects tha)t if you compare it to the filming model.


----------



## electric indigo

Another shot of the Star Destroyer:










from Taghobby


----------



## Richard Baker

Now there is a full scale A-Wing set prop to compare the size with- 

Scroll down for a shot of it with a 'pilot' inside
http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainme...social&ns_campaign=bbcnews&ns_source=facebook


----------



## INVAR

Bandai got the pilot scale right based on those set photos.










LOVE the A-10 styled opening canopy. Never got to see that before.

Will DEFINITELY be getting this one too. Might as well just sign over part of my paycheck to Bandai. I've got five kits sitting there yet to be built and have 4 completed.

But that little Star Destroyer and the A-wing are a must. And I am mightily pleased that the scale is correct on the Bandai A-wing.


----------



## Steve H

Well, that's interesting. Gonna have A-Wings in the next movie. 

but is that prop complete? Where's the fairing behind the canopy? (I won't make the joke of calling it the 'A Minus Wing'  )

Hm. Might this be a similar yet different A-Wing, like the TFA X-Wing? Who's gonna do the digging and find the ROTJ early development sketch that's almost exactly like this?


----------



## electric indigo

The way the canopy is divided comes straight from McQ's concept art.

http://vignette2.wikia.nocookie.net/starwars/images/c/c7/MCQ-awing.jpg


----------



## Richard Baker

Larger image here-
http://vignette2.wikia.nocookie.net...Q-awing.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20150622021026


----------



## Steve H

So, then, is the general thought that, just like the TFA X-Wing, the production has chosen to tap into McQuarrie's (and one assumes whoever did the first-pass design that McQuarrie used in the painting) past work to inspire/inform the new vehicle?

I mean, sure seems like it to me.


----------



## electric indigo

Let's see if they'll show us an old school McQ Y-Wing, too.

http://vignette4.wikia.nocookie.net/starwars/images/8/88/MCQ-ywing.png


----------



## Steve H

electric indigo said:


> Let's see if they'll show us an old school McQ Y-Wing, too.
> 
> http://vignette4.wikia.nocookie.net/starwars/images/8/88/MCQ-ywing.png


Oh, I remember that one. Had a kind of Chris Foss vibe with that oval front end. It also looked like a "how easy can we build this full size" design.

Honestly, I'd enjoy an entire line of 'rejected designs from Star Wars' model kits.


----------



## Guns Akimbo

electric indigo said:


> Let's see if they'll show us an old school McQ Y-Wing, too.


That would be fugly yet cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hunk A Junk

INVAR said:


> Bandai got the pilot scale right based on those set photos.


Technically, that's not an A-Wing -- it's a JJ-A-Wing. So it's relationship to the original ROTJ ship is mostly nostalgia cream cheese. It's weird though. I'd assumed that since TFA was a complete ANH rip-off that we wouldn't see JJ A-Wings until Episode 9 for the ROTJ rip-off.:tongue:

It seems pretty clear that the pilot in the Bandai A-Wing is scaled as if it were a "real" ship while the ILM studio model upscaled the pilot to make the pilot more visible. I've got a larger pilot in the spares box in case the Bandai looks too small in person.


----------



## Steve H

Hunk A Junk said:


> Technically, that's not an A-Wing -- it's a JJ-A-Wing. So it's relationship to the original ROTJ ship is mostly nostalgia cream cheese. It's weird though. I'd assumed that since TFA was a complete ANH rip-off that we wouldn't see JJ A-Wings until Episode 9 for the ROTJ rip-off.:tongue:
> 
> It seems pretty clear that the pilot in the Bandai A-Wing is scaled as if it were a "real" ship while the ILM studio model upscaled the pilot to make the pilot more visible. I've got a larger pilot in the spares box in case the Bandai looks too small in person.


Or the ever-possible default option: paint the canopy black.


----------



## Richard Baker

Hunk A Junk said:


> Technically, that's not an A-Wing -- it's a JJ-A-Wing. So it's relationship to the original ROTJ ship is mostly nostalgia cream cheese. It's weird though. I'd assumed that since TFA was a complete ANH rip-off that we wouldn't see JJ A-Wings until Episode 9 for the ROTJ rip-off.:tongue:


'JJ' is not involved with this new film.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Richard Baker said:


> 'JJ' is not involved with this new film.


He's executive producing and his company, Bad Robot, is one of the producers. He's been involved in the story, and they're obviously building off the story and designs he set-up in TFA.


----------



## INVAR

Hunk A Junk said:


> Technically, that's not an A-Wing -- it's a JJ-A-Wing. So it's relationship to the original ROTJ ship is mostly nostalgia cream cheese. It's weird though. I'd assumed that since TFA was a complete ANH rip-off that we wouldn't see JJ A-Wings until Episode 9 for the ROTJ rip-off.:tongue:
> 
> It seems pretty clear that the pilot in the Bandai A-Wing is scaled as if it were a "real" ship while the ILM studio model upscaled the pilot to make the pilot more visible. I've got a larger pilot in the spares box in case the Bandai looks too small in person.


A-wing scale has been a fanboy argument for eons among us Star Wars geeks. The fact of the matter is that ILM was not consistent with in-pro scale when it came to the models.

McQuarrie's paintings and the new Rebels series as well as Ep. 8 have roughly the same scale in terms of cockpit space for the pilot. Jedi was always confusing for us to figure because the A-wing in tandem with X-wings would indicate the A-wing is bigger than the hero, close-up model and the stage cockpit would showcase.

I guess this one will have to go down to whatever you personally are comfortable with in terms of scale. For me, the larger pilot in the cockpit would make the A-wing about the size of just the head of the Y-wing, which would make them look like gnats in shots where they were in formation with the X, B -and Y-wings. 

I think this one is personal preference. However, given Rebels is canon, I think the scale from Disney to licensee's is what Bandai is offering.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Personal preference to be sure. Hopefully, the Bandai kit will look "right" when sitting next to the other fighters on the shelf or look reasonably close to the hanger shot in ROTJ.


----------



## robn1

Personal preference takes the front seat of course, but the McQuarrie painting, miniature and set were all pretty close to each other. Notice in McQuarrie's version the point where the canopy meets the windscreen is farther forward, making the pilot appear smaller.


----------



## Steve H

Well, perspective is a funny thing but it still looks to me that the cockpit of the stage set seems larger than the inferred cockpit of the filming miniature. 

I dunno. Did MPC make a kit of the A-Wing back in the day? I can't even remember.


----------



## edge10

Yes, MPC made an A-wing. I think it was a pretty good kit, all things considered.


----------



## Steve H

edge10 said:


> Yes, MPC made an A-wing. I think it was a pretty good kit, all things considered.


Thanks. Was that a 'AMT Years' (after AMT had bought up MPC) kit, along with that TIE Fighter 2-pack, or something released during the 'vintage' years?

It always shocked me that MPC never made a standard TIE Fighter during the Trilogy Years.


----------



## robn1

The A-Wing was MPC, released in 1983. Snap kit but a decent size about 1/48.


----------



## electric indigo

The cockpit of the studio miniature & set has more of a WWII lineage, whereas the "official" stats result in a modern, F-16 style cockpit.


----------



## ClubTepes

That is for sure an 'updated' A-Wing. Look at the solid area of the canopy over the pilots head. Thats not on the ROTJ A-Wing Canopy.

How big is the little Star Destroyer kit?

I see 10,000 in the wording. Is that a scale?

It would be great if they were the same scale as that 38" Executer kit.


----------



## Steve H

ClubTepes said:


> That is for sure an 'updated' A-Wing. Look at the solid area of the canopy over the pilots head. Thats not on the ROTJ A-Wing Canopy.
> 
> How big is the little Star Destroyer kit?
> 
> I see 10,000 in the wording. Is that a scale?
> 
> It would be great if they were the same scale as that 38" Executer kit.


That paragraph is all puff-promotion. Roughly, "from 10,000 meters to 3 meters, all vehicle subjects are possible!"

I'm guessing that a 10Km spaceship would have been a Super Star Destroyer?


----------



## robiwon

The SD is about 4-4.5 inches long. About the same size as the F-Toys SD. It is 4.25 inches.


----------



## Neo-uk

Has anyone else seen pics online of a photo etch kit for the Bandai AT-ST.
I'm sure I have but not heard anything about it.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Neo-uk said:


> Has anyone else seen pics online of a photo etch kit for the Bandai AT-ST.
> I'm sure I have but not heard anything about it.


I haven't heard of an etch kit, but, honestly, does it need one?


----------



## Steve H

Hunk A Junk said:


> I haven't heard of an etch kit, but, honestly, does it need one?


Oh, I'm sure it could be of some help, like railings and ladder rungs and maybe some of the interior, but yeah, from what I've seen the kit is pretty decent all on its own. 

I think... yeah, Green Strawberry is starting to do aftermarket stuff for the Bandai SW kits, not much so far but like here, some grills for the Falcon

http://hlj.com/product/GST01715-144/Sci

and a PE set for the Y-Wing

http://hlj.com/product/GST01515-72/Sci

So, seems to be an evolving market.


----------



## electric indigo

Hi-res pics of the Star Destroyer

http://www.gunjap.net/site/?p=300267

and the small X-Wing

http://www.gunjap.net/site/?p=300280

The detail level is pretty insane on both kits. The weakest spot of the SD is maybe the "sockets" of the radomes. The surface details are pretty pronounced, a wash might be too much already. X-Wing needs a nose job, but the surface details are great.


----------



## Steve H

electric indigo said:


> Hi-res pics of the Star Destroyer
> 
> http://www.gunjap.net/site/?p=300267
> 
> and the small X-Wing
> 
> http://www.gunjap.net/site/?p=300280
> 
> The detail level is pretty insane on both kits. The weakest spot of the SD is maybe the "sockets" of the radomes. The surface details are pretty pronounced, a wash might be too much already. X-Wing needs a nose job, but the surface details are great.


It may be the nose of the X-Wing is a bit goofy due to the way the built one was photographed. 

It looks like the X-Wing has either moving or optional position wings, which is good. 

I would still consider taking a sanding stick to the 'plant on' plate details on the Star Destroyer and reducing them some. I mean, scale-wise on the kit those dealies are like 10 stories tall, right?


----------



## Richard Baker

One coat of paint and they should reduce nicely...


----------



## electric indigo

This video gives you an impression of the size of the SD:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzPypW_RYBY


----------



## electric indigo

New A-Wing pics:




























http://www.taghobby.com/1-0/1-2/bandai-2016年5月發售-模型-172-《star-wars》-a-wing-starfighter-2400yen/


----------



## John P

Yay, an A-Wing!

Now gimme a B, gimme a B!


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Looks niiiiiiice!


----------



## robiwon

The new SD looks nice. A wee bit bigger than the F-Toys I have sitting on my desk. The Bandai, of course, has tons for more detail that the F-Toy. It will still be a challenge to light this one.


----------



## Trek Ace

Now if it were only about eight times larger, I would buy it.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

John P said:


> Yay, an A-Wing!
> 
> Now gimme a B, gimme a B!


B patient (see what I did there? ). There's zero chance Bandai would release an A and not a B. I predict we'll have it in our paws by late October at the very latest. If Round 2 pulls off a miracle and announces a 1/350 K'Tinga at Wonderfest next month, this could turn out to be an amazing year in modeling.


----------



## Steve H

Hunk A Junk said:


> B patient (see what I did there? ). There's zero chance Bandai would release an A and not a B. I predict we'll have it in our paws by late October at the very latest. If Round 2 pulls off a miracle and announces a 1/350 K'Tinga at Wonderfest next month, this could turn out to be an amazing year in modeling.


I concur, a B-Wing is well neigh inevitable. My only question is, will they go all-in and make it in 1/72 scale, or take the safe route and make it in 1/144.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Steve H said:


> My only question is, will they go all-in and make it in 1/72 scale, or take the safe route and make it in 1/144.


The B would certainly be the biggest of the 1/72 fighter line, and most expensive, but it's hard for me to imagine them having the B as an outlier among the four major Rebel fighters (not to mention the Imperial fighters and TFA ships). 

I think the only way they'd do it in 1/144 is if Bandai was suddenly infiltrated by saboteurs from Dragon. :drunk:


----------



## Neo-uk

Has anyone else seen pics online of a photo etch kit for the Bandai AT-ST.
I'm sure I have but not heard anything about it.


----------



## Steve H

Hunk A Junk said:


> The B would certainly be the biggest of the 1/72 fighter line, and most expensive, but it's hard for me to imagine them having the B as an outlier among the four major Rebel fighters (not to mention the Imperial fighters and TFA ships).
> 
> I think the only way they'd do it in 1/144 is if Bandai was suddenly infiltrated by saboteurs from Dragon. :drunk:


There are other considerations. Price point and box size are, believe it or not, a consideration. If they can fit a 1/72 scale B-Wing into the same box as the X and Y Wing, that will help the case. The price would have to stay under 5000 Yen to hit the usual targets. Actually, I just checked my 'stash' and note that the Speeder Bike/Scout is a larger box and 5000 Yen, so there's a potential 'we did this' precursor. I know that sounds silly to most people but such things are of serious consideration.

But here's another thing. The Bandai 'culture'. Bandai has proven to be VERY shy about going all-out on any kit line that isn't Gundam. Little birds tell me Bandai was dragged kicking and screaming into manufacturing that huge 'Domeru's Battleship' (Domelz III) http://hlj.com/product/BAN991395/Sci , They put a prototype on display but waffled and waffled about committing about it until popular demand got tool steel cut. It's a BEAST of a kit, just insane huge, but beautiful. 

Yet there's still much left undone with Yamato 2199 plamo. The kits sell and sell, it's a historically proven evergreen, yet they just can't pull the trigger and get those missing kits done. The upcoming new Yamato 2202 may be a push but there's gonna be a whole ton of new Earth and alien ships to kit. 

And so with Star Wars. Same little bird tells me the Star Wars kits are exceeding all sales expectations. There is also great frustration over the License Embargo but plenty of Japanese hobby stores are gleefully shipping kits all around the world. So life is good but STILL they poke and hem and haw and shuffle and keep the line at 'all ahead slow' as if there was a fear that ANY MINUTE everyone would COMPLETELY turn their back on Star Wars kits. It's frustrating. 

But, soon, A-Wing. The mini kits. They at least are keeping going. I'd LOVE to see a 1/72 Falcon. I'd spring for a 1/144 Original Falcon. A larger kit of the Star Destroyer (but maybe not as large as what's shown lately) seems likely. They just need to stand up, understand that as long as they maintain the quality they WILL make money on ANYTHING they release, and get it done.


----------



## seaQuest

I've noticed Bandai still hasn't done Poe Dameron's black X-Wing.


----------



## Steve H

seaQuest said:


> I've noticed Bandai still hasn't done Poe Dameron's black X-Wing.


You know, you're right! I'm really surprised, given the usual 'parts breakdown by coloring' they did. 

OTOH, they do have that base covered in the smaller kit version.


----------



## Richard Baker

Poe's fighter is still planned for,1/72 I think, same molds, just different colored plastic.


----------



## seaQuest

Muy muy love for 1/72. That what meesa want!


----------



## electric indigo

I hope that Bandai has a few surprises for us at the Shizuoka Hobby Show (May, 12th).


----------



## Darth2d2

seaQuest said:


> I've noticed Bandai still hasn't done Poe Dameron's black X-Wing.


We're almost definitely going to get a 1/72 version sooner or later. If nothing else, Bandai like their recolours and remolds. I'm hoping that also means we'll get TIE Interceptor, First Order Heavy Gunner, Jango Fett and ARC Trooper models, eventually.

I also suspect the smaller kits (Star Wars Vehicles) are going to be used to gauge the popularity of certain Star Wars ships. If the mini Poe's X-Wing (or Star Destroyer) sells well, the likelihood of getting a larger version should increase.

With at least five Star Wars movies set before and after the previous ones, on the way, we should get more OT, PT and NT kits over the next few years
* *




(Just like the A-Wings, the Royal Guard will be making a cinematic return, so I'm expecting to have a red 1/12 figure joining my collection in the future.)


.


----------



## MartyS

Just received my 1/144 Falcon.

Wow, I've seen plenty of pictures and videos but seeing all the tiny detail and depth for yourself is something else.

Got to take some measurements of the gun port window parts, the window frames might be just at the limit of how small my 3D printer can print a wall....

Edit: Yes, the gunner window frames are about 0.8mm and do 3D print, I'm on my 3rd attempt at getting the center circle the correct size, circles that small tend to print smaller than what you put in the cad file.


----------



## electric indigo

Dorobou pulled off a lighted Star Destroyer (see the recent posts):

???????????So-net blog


----------



## FlyingBrickyard

electric indigo said:


> Dorobou pulled off a lighted Star Destroyer (see the recent posts):
> 
> ???????????So-net blog


That's some nice work.

And I love the translated title: "Manufacture Symbol of thief beard". :grin2:


----------



## Steve H

electric indigo said:


> Dorobou pulled off a lighted Star Destroyer (see the recent posts):
> 
> ???????????So-net blog


....

how...

good lord, that's impressive. Part of his success is the insane amount of stunning casting resin options, and support supplies. Stuff you can buy off the shelf in many of the neighborhood hobby shops in Japan.

But ultra clear resin wouldn't matter if you can't sculpt a tiny tiny Blockade Runner. Geeze. 

And let's not forget embedding ultra small LEDS in clear resin.Resin that seems to be designed to be not only clear, but able to act as a light pipe. Insane. :surprise:


----------



## electric indigo

Next kit is the TIE Interceptor.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

electric indigo said:


> Next kit is the TIE Interceptor.


Predictable. Expected. I'm a bit disappointed. The TIE Interceptor was never my favorite TIE, but I have the FM version and it's good. I'll jump up and down and thank Flying Spaghetti Monster when they finally announce the TIE Bomber.


----------



## Richard Baker

Steve H said:


> ....
> 
> how...
> 
> good lord, that's impressive. Part of his success is the insane amount of stunning casting resin options, and support supplies. Stuff you can buy off the shelf in many of the neighborhood hobby shops in Japan.
> 
> But ultra clear resin wouldn't matter if you can't sculpt a tiny tiny Blockade Runner. Geeze.
> 
> And let's not forget embedding ultra small LEDS in clear resin.Resin that seems to be designed to be not only clear, but able to act as a light pipe. Insane. :surprise:


AND a tiny Blockade Runner in scale as well...

I'm OK with the TIE Interceptor- I think it looks pretty good as a variant. I do wish they would start making some kits of things which have _not_ been done before.


----------



## Steve H

OK, TIE Interceptor. Someone expand my knowledge bank, was there anything more to it other than a standard TIE fighter body and fancy new wings?

If not, well, yeah, it's an easy and low cost variant for Bandai to pop out, I suspect the Japanese response will be just like ours, a sigh but opening the wallet anyway. 

Bandai has to step it up some.


----------



## Richard Baker

Each of the wing tips had additional weapons- in some versions the ones below the cockpit window were removed with the four wing guns replacing them. Some models have the original chin guns still in place (I have seen photos both ways, not sure of what is true canon.

The stock TIES also had a rectangular units stacked together to form the full solar panels. The TIE-X1 and later the TIE/Bomber used a higher output panel surface that looked like diamond plate.

For some reason the First Order TIES returned to the older style rectangular plates for their wings.


----------



## Steve H

Richard Baker said:


> Each of the wing tips had additional weapons- in some versions the ones below the cockpit window were removed with the four wing guns replacing them. Some models have the original chin guns still in place (I have seen photos both ways, not sure of what is true canon.
> 
> The stock TIES also had a rectangular units stacked together to form the full solar panels. The TIE-X1 and later the TIE/Bomber used a higher output panel surface that looked like diamond plate.
> 
> For some reason the First Order TIES returned to the older style rectangular plates for their wings.


Thanks!

That's interesting about the wing panel detail. From the sound of it they were really serious in that 'solar panel' idea. I wonder if there was some special Plastruct sheet that was discontinued and they went to the diamond plate as a 'good enough' look (because hey, who could really tell, right?). No, wait, you mention the X-1 which was built at the same time, so... hurm. 

OK, the guns on the new wings don't matter when considered as 'change to the original TIE body', the removal or not of the normal gun placement is not a big deal, I guess I should have gone a bit more into it by saying "Is there any change to the TIE body part that would require new tooling or additional parts?" 

I was thinking along the lines of did they extend the body back ala Vader's TIE, or did they add an R2 unit or anything like that, and it sounds like the answer is "no".

So, like I thought, re-pop the standard TIE body parts, slap in a new tree (well, several trees likely) for the new wings, done. 

Oh, there's a question. The base. Might they throw something new and cool in akin to the Turbo Laser tower that the A-Wing got? Have they made all the 'standard Death Star tile blocks' yet?


----------



## Richard Baker

The TIE Interceptor body and the support arms are identical to the standard TIE- the only difference would be the chin guns being removed (which differs per model, I have seen exhibit photos both ways).
The nice thing about the TIE craft is that they are modular- the base unit all can train on and swap parts with.


----------



## Darth2d2

electric indigo said:


> Next kit is the TIE Interceptor.


I was hoping they'd do that. My collection of Bandai 1/72 TIEs would have looked incomplete without it. Now we just need a TIE Bomber....

I know some people seem to be a bit disappointed, but the way I see it, we have at least five years worth of Star Wars movies on the way, and hopefully Bandai will be releasing kits for at least that long. I'm just happy to be crossing things off my 'Star Wars Model Wanted' list.


----------



## Zombie_61

Darth2d2 said:


> ...I know some people seem to be a bit disappointed, but the way I see it, we have at least five years worth of Star Wars movies on the way, and hopefully Bandai will be releasing kits for at least that long...


I'm guessing Bandai will keep producing Star Wars kits for as long as they are profitable. And seeing as Disney owns the franchise, I'm also guessing they'll be milking that franchise cow for everything it's worth. I'm just hoping they're planning to eventually produce kit subjects that either haven't been done before, or haven't been done properly.


----------



## Darth2d2

Zombie_61 said:


> I'm just hoping they're planning to eventually produce kit subjects that either haven't been done before, or haven't been done properly.


What's on your Wanted List? Just curious.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Darth2d2 said:


> What's on your Wanted List? Just curious.


Not directed at me, but I'll bite. After the ones already announced (A-Wing, Clonetrooper, TIE Interceptor, Kylo Ren) my dream order would be:

B-Wing
TIE Bomber
Republic gunship (AOTC version)
1/10 General Grievous (Wha?? Yeah! Bandai could make a hell of a kit)

Beyond that, there are other obvious choices (AT-AT, Blockade Runner, etc) but I'm sure we'll get there eventually.


----------



## Richard Baker

1/72 Scale B-Wing
1/72 Scale TIE Bomber
1/144 Scale Lambda Shuttle
1/350 Scale Tantive IV Blockade Runner
1/350 Scale Medical Frigate
20" ISD II (never done right)
28" Lucrehulk-class 'Doughnut ship'


----------



## Darth2d2

Richard Baker said:


> 1/72 Scale B-Wing
> 1/72 Scale TIE Bomber
> 1/144 Scale Lambda Shuttle
> 1/350 Scale Tantive IV Blockade Runner
> 1/350 Scale Medical Frigate
> 20" ISD II (never done right)
> 28" Lucrehulk-class 'Doughnut ship'





Hunk A Junk said:


> Not directed at me, but I'll bite. After the ones already announced (A-Wing, Clonetrooper, TIE Interceptor, Kylo Ren) my dream order would be:
> 
> B-Wing
> TIE Bomber
> Republic gunship (AOTC version)
> 1/10 General Grievous (Wha?? Yeah! Bandai could make a hell of a kit)
> 
> Beyond that, there are other obvious choices (AT-AT, Blockade Runner, etc) but I'm sure we'll get there eventually.


I've got quite a few of these items on my list (actually, pretty much all of them, though I'd prefer a 1/12 Grievous). The tricky ones will be the capital ships. Bandai seems to like keep certain types of kits at particular scales.

I can see Bandai doing versions of all of these, though, even if only as mini kits. I suppose if people buy enough of those, it might encourage Bandai to release larger scale kits.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Darth2d2 said:


> I've got quite a few of these items on my list (actually, pretty much all of them, though I'd prefer a 1/12 Grievous).


You're right, 1/12 Grevious. I'm envisioning a diorama with a Bandai Grievous standing victorious over a Bandai Captain Phasma after she once again lowers the shields without putting up any resistance whatsoever. >


----------



## Zombie_61

Darth2d2 said:


> What's on your Wanted List? Just curious.


Off the top of my head:

1/72 scale B-Wing
1/72 scale A-Wing
Jawa Sandcrawler
Tantive IV Blockade Runner

Scale on the last two wouldn't really be an issue for me as long as they wouldn't occupy half of the house--somewhere around 12"-18" in length would be good for me, preferably closer to 12". I know MPC/AMT produced A- and B-Wing kits, but like most of their other Original Trilogy kits they're of the "close, but not quite" variety. And I know the Sandcrawler and Blockade Runner have been done in resin, but a) too big, and b) I'd prefer styrene.


----------



## edge10

Tie Interceptor and Clone Trooper at Shizuoka Hobby Show:

http://hobby.dengeki.com/ss/hobby/uploads/2016/05/IMG_2411.jpg

Someone noted that a Battledroid and STAP are above and out of frame.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Just when I thought my Fine Molds TIE Interceptor was "good enough," I see this and realize another $25 is going to Bandai.

I'm anxious to see what their battle droid will look like. Hopefully they'll include a blaster so I can display the droid in a droid to clone to storm to FO trooper line-up.


----------



## Richard Baker

a 1/12 Droideka (Destroyer Droid) would be cool!


----------



## robiwon

It says "1/12 Battle Droid and STAP" in the red circle.


----------



## Steve H

Question answered. TIE Interceptor comes with a Turbo Laser tower as well. Is that 'Death Star Tile' base new or has that been used on a previous kit?

Oh, wait, I see the A-Wing off to the side. The Tower is probably 'connected' to that. Altho there's no real reason why it couldn't be packed with both kits. Guess we have to see. 

Dang that looks sweet. I may just have to get one of those TIE Interceptors.

ETA: Battle Droid lovers should be happy. Another picture found shows that it folds properly for 'standby' mode, and you can swap the head with the 1/12 C-3PO kit. 

Also, the way the A-Wing and TIE Interceptor are positioned with the Turbo Laser Tower between them leads me to believe that the tower does indeed come with both kits. 

Clone trooper comes with extra 'fin' head.

Seems like all winners to me.


----------



## edge10

Pics from the show:

https://scontent-waw1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/t31.0-8/13198568_1179574955409491_1390313105421647621_o.jpg

https://scontent-waw1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/t31.0-8/13217361_1179574502076203_2990330690967252437_o.jpg

https://scontent-waw1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/t31.0-8/13220638_1179570568743263_4598137022684716668_o.jpg

https://scontent-waw1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/t31.0-8/13173481_1179570902076563_3794254046050308354_o.jpg

https://scontent-waw1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/t31.0-8/13047818_1179571142076539_8857691072681922906_o.jpg

https://scontent-waw1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/t31.0-8/13217361_1179574502076203_2990330690967252437_o.jpg

https://scontent-waw1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/t31.0-8/13227323_1179572628743057_928724379453868253_o.jpg


----------



## Steve H

Ohhh, little Y-Wing to go with the X-Wing! Someone could make some really exciting forced perspective dioramas with these!


----------



## electric indigo

Steve H said:


> Clone trooper comes with extra 'fin' head.


We have parts for the Phase 1 Clones from AotC, Phase 2 from RotS, and what could be a visor piece for the Phase 2 officers.


----------



## Xenodyssey

More money that's going to get spent. At least on the Clone Trooper and probably the Battle Droid.


----------



## Darth2d2

The Battledroid's not one of my favourite's, but throw in an STAP and it's a completely different story. At this rate, we probably are going to get a 1/12 Grevious model, and hopefully the Super Battle Droid and Droideka too.

I imagine a Jango Fett kit will be joining the Clones. An ARC Trooper should also be another easy to create addition. Just throw in another spue or two for the extra parts, as Bandai did with the Sandtrooper.

At any rate, it nice to see that Bandai are paying attention to the PT Trilogy.


----------



## Zombie_61

edge10 said:


> Pics from the show:


"Photographs Prohibited"


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Darth2d2 said:


> At this rate, we probably are going to get a 1/12 Grevious model, and hopefully the Super Battle Droid and Droideka too.
> 
> I imagine a Jango Fett kit will be joining the Clones. An ARC Trooper should also be another easy to create addition. Just throw in another spue or two for the extra parts, as Bandai did with the Sandtrooper.
> 
> At any rate, it nice to see that Bandai are paying attention to the PT Trilogy.


And every one of these would be new, never before in styrene. I want a B-Wing and TIE Bomber too, but a Grevious??? That is going to be some sexy looking sprues! :grin2:


----------



## Richard Baker

Zombie_61 said:


> "Photographs Prohibited"


Isn't the purpose of the show to show off what you plan to release and secure advance sales?
Seems to me allowing photos is a complete win- far more people will be looking forward to buying future products


----------



## Zombie_61

Richard Baker said:


> Isn't the purpose of the show to show off what you plan to release and secure advance sales?
> Seems to me allowing photos is a complete win- far more people will be looking forward to buying future products


I don't understand it either. If they were super-secret prototypes in one of Bandai's facilities being shown for the first time to only a few people, sure, be secretive. But at a _hobby show_?


----------



## Steve H

Zombie_61 said:


> I don't understand it either. If they were super-secret prototypes in one of Bandai's facilities being shown for the first time to only a few people, sure, be secretive. But at a _hobby show_?


I think it's more to stop casual and 'not industry' pics, there can be permission given to trade show reps.

Of course in this day and age it's near impossible to completely prevent photography, what with cell phones and tablets and whatever covert kind of camera someone might want to bring in.

Sometimes the idea is to keep some products hush-hush in case it meets indifference from the retailers and then it gets canceled. 

And sometimes it's just habit from 40 years ago. Seriously. It can be as simple and foolish as that. The 'book' says put up 'no pictures' signs and so that's whats done.


----------



## robiwon

Woohoo! Just got handed a can of Tamiya AS-20 from a co-worker that just returned from Japan! Oh, a case of it is due to arrive to me in a few weeks!


----------



## Richard Baker

Look towards the end- it appears to be a prototype of a 60cm Star Destroyer kit (around 4:12)


----------



## edge10

Small text on the Star Destroyer says:

"This is a prototype in the planning stage under approval."

I am winning again! I am the greetest!!


----------



## Steve H

edge10 said:


> Small text on the Star Destroyer says:
> 
> "This is a prototype in the planning stage under approval."
> 
> I am winning again! I am the greetest!!


That should make many happy. 

How frustrating, Bandai produces this nice little 'behind the scenes' video, with English subtitles and everything, and we here in the U.S. aren't supposed to know it even exists. It must make the marketers at Bandai nuts.


----------



## Richard Baker

I think Bandai has a pretty good idea who's buying their kits- They are prevented from officially selling them to this market, but they sure can advertise to it- 

just in the interest of general public relations of course.


----------



## Darth2d2

Just seen some better pics of new Troopers and ships from Rogue One, and something tells me we'll be seeing a few of them as part of this year's Bandai's model lineup. They'll definitely go nicely with the OT stuff.

Just saw the vid above. Is anyone else trying to find shelfspace for a few more years of Star Wars models?


----------



## INVAR

How FREAKING AWESOME! A 25" Star Destroyer!!!!!

I am doing backflips seeing that!!!!!

Saving my pennies already!


----------



## ClubTepes

Richard Baker said:


> Making of Bandai Star Wars Model Series - YouTube
> 
> Look towards the end- it appears to be a prototype of a 60cm Star Destroyer kit (around 4:12)


Do you know that it is 60cm as a fact??

That means, 1/2,666.666666666667 scale.
Yeah, I counted the 6's.

I've always dreamt of a 1/2500 one.
25.344"

But they probably wouldn't pander to someone (R2's 1/2500) else's scale. 

Either way, it looks fantastic.


----------



## Richard Baker

The 60cm size came from people discussing the video on another forum. 
It is the size as seen in the video, your estimate is as good as anyone else's at this point.


----------



## Steve H

If that size holds, it's not much larger than that one giant super battleship from Yamato 2199 I referenced earlier, so, to quote Nathan Explosion, "That's do-able" 

Here's secret bonus thing to anticipate. That means they could easily make a Blockade Runner in their 'vehicle collection' that would be to scale. 

Of course it would be sensible to just include a Blockade Runner with it...


----------



## BARRYZ28

When they do a Star Destroyer, all I ask is that the leave room inside for my own lighting.


----------



## ClubTepes

Steve H said:


> If that size holds, it's not much larger than that one giant super battleship from Yamato 2199 I referenced earlier, so, to quote Nathan Explosion, "That's do-able"
> 
> Here's secret bonus thing to anticipate. That means they could easily make a Blockade Runner in their 'vehicle collection' that would be to scale.
> 
> Of course it would be sensible to just include a Blockade Runner with it...


While that would be great, thats the ESB Star Destroyer and not the ANH Star Destroyer.

Disney has already made a class distinction in the 'Rogue One' trailer by showing us the ANH Destroyer, when they could have shown us the more detailed and more well known ESB version, but purposefully chose not to.

A Blockade Runner at 150 meters........

At 1/2500 is 6cm.(2.362") So perhaps a bit too small for that vehicle collection series.
On the other hand, I could be wrong and Bandai might include one.
At the very least, the after market will step up.

As for other possible scales, they might choose to honor the established 1/2256 scale for the Venator (sp?) class put out by Revell years ago.

1/2256 = 28.08"

I just hope that they don't round up to 1/3000.

1/3000 = 21.12"

But by the video, it looks bigger than that.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

If it were up to me, I wish Bandai was doing a large scale of the ANH star destroyer because I like the proportions of that version better than the ESB one (the main hull is more triangular), but this will be the next best thing. It's really hard to believe that someone is finally putting out the kits I'd wished were available back when I was a young pup, but I'm glad it's finally happening.


----------



## robiwon

Just got my tiny 001 SD. Wow, this has more detail than the old MPC kit. It's just a hair longer than my F-Toys SD and twice as much detail! Now, just need to figure out how to light it.


----------



## INVAR

Just got mine today also.

WOW!

DEFINITELY a LOT more detail than the pics would have you believe, and even a hair bigger than I was expecting.
@robiwon - you gonna LIGHT that??????

I don't have the strength to even contemplate that.

MTFBWY on that score.


----------



## Steve H

Hunk A Junk said:


> If it were up to me, I wish Bandai was doing a large scale of the ANH star destroyer because I like the proportions of that version better than the ESB one (the main hull is more triangular), but this will be the next best thing. It's really hard to believe that someone is finally putting out the kits I'd wished were available back when I was a young pup, but I'm glad it's finally happening.


Honestly, I am in no way 'up' enough on my knowledge of Star Wars filming miniatures to know the difference between the original Star Destroyer and the ESB version to understand why they're different, unlike the changes made with the MM Falcon. Was it mainly a smaller model for easier and faster filming or did they re-think shapes and proportions?

My memory has the impression that the ESB SD was a bit thinner, because it was shot from more distance and usually from above or below and in relation to other SDs and Vader's Super Star Destroyer.


----------



## robiwon

INVAR said:


> Just got mine today also.
> 
> WOW!
> 
> DEFINITELY a LOT more detail than the pics would have you believe, and even a hair bigger than I was expecting.
> 
> @robiwon - you gonna LIGHT that??????
> 
> I don't have the strength to even contemplate that.
> 
> MTFBWY on that score.


That's my plan! I may try casting the trenches in clear and then do .25mm FO for the super structure.


----------



## edge10

Steve H said:


> Honestly, I am in no way 'up' enough on my knowledge of Star Wars filming miniatures to know the difference between the original Star Destroyer and the ESB version to understand why they're different, unlike the changes made with the MM Falcon. Was it mainly a smaller model for easier and faster filming or did they re-think shapes and proportions?
> 
> My memory has the impression that the ESB SD was a bit thinner, because it was shot from more distance and usually from above or below and in relation to other SDs and Vader's Super Star Destroyer.


I'm sure someone else can give you a more detailed list but the ESB SD (Avenger) was 8 feet long vs about 3 for the Star Wars one (Devastator). The ESB one was more intricately detailed (as the larger size allowed) with smaller guns along the super structure.

Here are tons of photos of the smaller one:

https://onedrive.live.com/?id=B9FE0AEBDC25FDBC!7065&cid=B9FE0AEBDC25FDBC


----------



## robiwon

The 3 foot ANH had no lights except the engines while the 8 footer was fully lit.


----------



## Steve H

robiwon said:


> The 3 foot ANH had no lights except the engines while the 8 footer was fully lit.


(and thank you, Edge, as well!)

OK, so, that's odd. I mean, between the two movies the Falcon got smaller and the Star Destroyer got larger. 

(go ahead, use your 'Airplane!' voice on that, you know you want to. Surely you do.)

Then again, the SD really only had a 'bit' part in Star Wars but was more a 'feature player' in ESB.


----------



## INVAR

robiwon said:


> That's my plan! I may try casting the trenches in clear and then do .25mm FO for the super structure.


You would almost have to do that as the side trenches are solid 1/4" slabs only a 1/16' deep so micro drilling would be a nightmare.

At best, if I wanted to I would probably just light the 3 main engines, which appears much more doable than the whole thing.

But I saw something a few days ago that showcased some fella in Japan going full bonkers and recasting almost the whole thing in clear and then lighting it as if it was the 8' filming model.

Absolutely insane!


----------



## robiwon

Steve H said:


> (and thank you, Edge, as well!)
> 
> OK, so, that's odd. I mean, between the two movies the Falcon got smaller and the Star Destroyer got larger.
> 
> (go ahead, use your 'Airplane!' voice on that, you know you want to. Surely you do.)


Yes, Falcon got smaller and the SD got larger...and don't call me Shirley....

And yes, this is the Bandai 001 (Mecha) Star Destroyer!!!!!










I just noticed that dorobou added a Falcon to the back of the bridge!!!!!!


----------



## edge10

Yeah but the mandibles or dorobou's Falcon are parallel. :grin2:


chiangkaishecky at Starship Modeller found that the A-wing product page is now up:

STAR WARS PLASTIC MODEL - ???? ??????


----------



## Steve H

edge10 said:


> Yeah but the mandibles or dorobou's Falcon are parallel. :grin2:
> 
> 
> chiangkaishecky at Starship Modeller found that the A-wing product page is now up:
> 
> STAR WARS PLASTIC MODEL - ???? ??????


Again, thanks, and to paraphrase an old gag comic strip...

A-WINGS GOT LEGS...er..LANDING GEAR!!!!


----------



## INVAR

I just need to sign over a portion of my paychecks to Bandai.

At least I will be busy for the foreseeable future!


----------



## INVAR

robiwon said:


> Yes, Falcon got smaller and the SD got larger...and don't call me Shirley....
> 
> And yes, this is the Bandai 001 (Mecha) Star Destroyer!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed that dorobou added a Falcon to the back of the bridge!!!!!!


I hurt inside just to contemplate what it took to do that.

A man's got to know his limitations, and THAT is well beyond mine.

Even if my eyesight wasn't getting worse as I age.


----------



## Steve H

INVAR said:


> I hurt inside just to contemplate what it took to do that.
> 
> A man's got to know his limitations, and THAT is well beyond mine.
> 
> Even if my eyesight wasn't getting worse as I age.


One of the things that builder did was actually embed micro LEDs in the side trenches, having recast them in one of those special super clear resins the Japanese hobby market sells. The LEDs act as the 'hot spots' while the resin acts as a light pipe for the smaller lights. Paint and lots of very careful scratching. 

The guy is insane. Pure genius but insane. Just like some of our brethren here.


----------



## ClubTepes

robiwon said:


> Just got my tiny 001 SD. Wow, this has more detail than the old MPC kit. It's just a hair longer than my F-Toys SD and twice as much detail! Now, just need to figure out how to light it.


Got an accurate length?

Never mind.
111mm according to the Bandai site.


----------



## S4Simon

Great 'Little' Kit and super detailed - typical Bandai. Spent a few hours yesterday installing 5 leds. Just a quick job to get some basic lighting in there. Looks good enough for my display. Real cheap project. SD only cost $6 plus a couple of dollars in leds and 3 hours work.

3 blue leds for the engines and a couple of white leds for the upper lighting. Used a 0.5mm drill, but instead of drilling, just heated the reverse end of the bit up and pushed the bit through the plastic - very quick.


----------



## Steve H

*wheeze* Impressive...most impressive. *wheeze*



Seriously, isn't it nice that these stupid little kits are so darn good?


----------



## edge10

A-wing open box review:

http://くらくらプラモ.com/作成プラモ紹介/172-aウイング・スターファイター　サンプル内容紹/


----------



## Xenodyssey

The standing rebel figure is a nice addition. While looking at the website I noticed Chrome asking me if I wanted it translated, did a good job too!


----------



## edge10

A-Wing instructions and box pics:

1/72 A????????????? (?????)

Now with English throughout!


----------



## electric indigo

Unpainted A-Wing review:

1/72�@AƒEƒCƒ“ƒO�EƒXƒ^�[ƒtƒ@ƒCƒ^�[�@ƒŒƒrƒ…�[


----------



## Zombie_61

electric indigo said:


> Unpainted A-Wing review:
> 
> 1/72�@AƒEƒCƒ“ƒO�EƒXƒ^�[ƒtƒ@ƒCƒ^�[�@ƒŒƒrƒ…�[


The A-Wing looks good, but now that I've seen one built up the pilot figure does look too small compared to the filming model.


----------



## Richard Baker

Zombie_61 said:


> The A-Wing looks good, but now that I've seen one built up the pilot figure does look too small compared to the filming model.


The pilot in the filming model was oversized. 
This was debated when the kit prototype was first shown and the Bandai scale is correct, ILM fudged the figure to make him appear on film better.


----------



## harrier1961

Xenodyssey said:


> The standing rebel figure is a nice addition. While looking at the website I noticed Chrome asking me if I wanted it translated, did a good job too!


What is with that "shadow" figure?
Weird.

Andy


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Richard Baker said:


> The pilot in the filming model was oversized.
> This was debated when the kit prototype was first shown and the Bandai scale is correct, ILM fudged the figure to make him appear on film better.


Wait, is this confirmed by a source or is this just the conclusion us modelers came to? I mean, is there a quote from an ILM modelmaker saying, "We made the pilot oversized?" Or are we just going by various ship measurement claims on Wookieepedia and stuff?

The only direct references to scale in the movies are the miniature itself and the ROTJ Home One hanger bay matte painting -- and the painting isn't conclusive. In absence of a direct "we intentionally made the pilot bigger" quote, it would seem the actual studio scale miniature is the only legitimate reference to scale. So compared to that, yeah, the Bandai pilot looks too small. Not that it matters much, but there it is.


----------



## electric indigo

From an article in Lorne Peterson's book, it sounds like they took an existing german WWI fighter pilot figure (for RC planes?) and put it in the A-Wing model. Most likely, they didn't thing much about scale, but if it looked roughly right.


----------



## Richard Baker

The pilot size/A-Wing size debate was over a month ago and across multiple forums. 
Do what you want- if you wish to make the kit look just like the filming miniature replace the pilot with a larger one.
I am satisfied with Bandai's accuracy- it also matches the full scale A-Wing prop for the upcoming movie although the aft cockpit detail is a bit different the ship scales out the same.


----------



## robn1

I suppose ILM also made the canopy frames too small? Because Bandai's are larger. 

The A-Wing from the new movie is a different design and not a fair comparison. For reference from ROTJ we also have the live action cockpit shots which match the model fairly well. The McQuarrie painting also matches with the model.


----------



## Steve H

I suspect this may turn into a new THE GREAT DEBATE things, but I do trust that Bandai is going from more than some frame grabs. Of course they may be going by 'long after the fact retcon' info provided by Lucasfilm/ILM/Disney as well. 

Anyway, those pics just put up by Robn1, to my tired old eyes, the live shot makes it seem the pilot has more room than what seems to be implied by the model shot. The model, the pilot seems shoehorned in ala an Indy 500 racer while the cockpit set would be more analogous to a NASCAR racer.

I think the takeaway is, go with what looks good to you. I suspect few are going to put a pilot in their build anyway. 

ETA: Hey, why doesn't the A-Wing have an R2 unit? Does that mean it's not Lightspeed capable?


----------



## Hunk A Junk

I'm all for debating these things. Isn't that why we bother? :wink2:

Here's my take. Pre-production artwork isn't evidence of scale. It's preliminary artwork, not the final product. In absence of someone like Lorne Peterson saying they intentionally oversized the pilot, we have to assume there are three definitive sources of scale: the studio model, the live-action set, and the hanger bay matte painting. I throw out the painting because it's just too limited. The ships aren't in true proportions and it's difficult to get an accurate read on the sizes (though it's important to note human figures do walk near the painted ship). The studio model shows a larger pilot than Bandai's. The live-action set is closer to Bandai's proportions, but I'd argue that Star Wars interior sets are notoriously out of scale depending on the needs of any particular scene (see Falcon, Millennium). So to me, the studio model is the most accurate representation of the ship's "true" scale. Which doesn't mean I'm right, but it does mean that to me Bandai's pilot looks undersized. Will I change it on my kit? Probably not, but I do wish Bandai had made the ship slightly smaller in relation to the 1/72 X and Y-Wing kits.


----------



## electric indigo

Hunk A Junk said:


> So to me, the studio model is the most accurate representation of the ship's "true" scale. Which doesn't mean I'm right, but it does mean that to me Bandai's pilot looks undersized. Will I change it on my kit? Probably not, but I do wish Bandai had made the ship slightly smaller in relation to the 1/72 X and Y-Wing kits.


Actually, the pilot isn't undersized, but the fighter is too large :grin2:

That is especially visible in this comparison:

http://schizophonic9.com/re4/bandai_awing033.jpg


----------



## edge10

Arguing about scale of imaginary objects (heretic!) is not my style. I would rather count rivets. :nerd:

Anyway, Bandai's A-wing is not perfect, but I'm not sending mine back to Japan (once it gets here).


----------



## Hunk A Junk

electric indigo said:


> Actually, the pilot isn't undersized, but the fighter is too large :grin2:
> 
> That is especially visible in this comparison:
> 
> http://schizophonic9.com/re4/bandai_awing033.jpg


I totally agree, especially seeing it side by side with the Y-Wing. It's more logical that Bandai oversized the ship in order to avoid having a kit that is too small for the price (which is likely why they added in the Death Star turret) rather than ILM oversizing the pilot.


----------



## edge10

Hunk A Junk said:


> I totally agree, especially seeing it side by side with the Y-Wing. It's more logical that Bandai oversized the ship in order to avoid having a kit that is too small for the price (which is likely why they added in the Death Star turret) rather than ILM oversizing the pilot.


Nope. Bandai used the measurements, as they have been, from Star Wars dot com. So, if you have a size beef, take it up with Lucasfilm. :grin2:


----------



## Steve H

electric indigo said:


> Actually, the pilot isn't undersized, but the fighter is too large :grin2:
> 
> That is especially visible in this comparison:
> 
> http://schizophonic9.com/re4/bandai_awing033.jpg


Perception is a funny thing. My mind screams at me that the Y-Wing is undersized! I know it's not, logic says it's just fine, but my personal perception (and many, many viewings of Star Wars in the theater back in '77  ) tells me the Y-Wing... OK, if the X-Wing is a Spitfire, the Y-Wing is a Mosquito. To borrow from Lucas' WW II movie analogy. Does that make any sense? Perception is a damn funny thing. 

And wasn't the A-Wing another trip to the 'idea well' of 'take the Y-Wing cockpit and use it on its own' ala the original Snowspeeder concept?

(and where is my 1/72 scale Snowspeeder set?  )


----------



## Hunk A Junk

edge10 said:


> Nope. Bandai used the measurements, as they have been, from Star Wars dot com. So, if you have a size beef, take it up with Lucasfilm. :grin2:


Measurements from what, the actual studio model (in which case the pilot should absolutely look bigger) or from the imaginary in-world specs of a supposed real ship? If it's the measurements of the fictional ship, I'm still dubious or their accuracy even if they come from an official source. (again, see Falcon, Millennium).


----------



## electric indigo

Steve H said:


> Perception is a funny thing. My mind screams at me that the Y-Wing is undersized! I know it's not, logic says it's just fine, but my personal perception (and many, many viewings of Star Wars in the theater back in '77  ) tells me the Y-Wing... OK, if the X-Wing is a Spitfire, the Y-Wing is a Mosquito. To borrow from Lucas' WW II movie analogy. Does that make any sense?


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## electric indigo

Okay there is a 1/72 Falcon on display at the Bandai booth at the Tokyo Toy Show

and it's not the Fine Molds model

and it's an Episode IV Falcon

but it might still be a "display only" "evaluation" model thing



















more (Battle Droids, a half-scale BB-8 etc.) here:

http://www.taghobby.com/1-0/1-2/不斷更...national-tokyo-toy-show-2016-bandai-hobby部展品/

Edit:


----------



## Hunk A Junk

electric indigo said:


> Okay there is a 1/72 Falcon on display at the Bandai booth at the Tokyo Toy Show
> 
> and it's not the Fine Molds model
> 
> and it's an Episode IV Falcon
> 
> but it might still be a "display only" "evaluation" model thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more (Battle Droids, a half-scale BB-8 etc.) here:
> 
> http://www.taghobby.com/1-0/1-2/不斷更...national-tokyo-toy-show-2016-bandai-hobby部展品/
> 
> Edit:


The underside of the Falcon looks weird. It has the outline of the ESB 3-footer additional landing boxes, but they're flush against the underside of the hull. It's like a hybrid of the ANH and ESB versions -- not right in either case. I hope this isn't the final kit because it would make no sense.

The clonetroopers, however, look amazeballs (as the kids say)!


----------



## robiwon

Speculation is that you would be able to build it as ANH or ESB.


----------



## Darth2d2

electric indigo said:


> Okay there is a 1/72 Falcon on display at the Bandai booth at the Tokyo Toy Show
> 
> and it's not the Fine Molds model
> 
> and it's an Episode IV Falcon
> 
> but it might still be a "display only" "evaluation" model thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more (Battle Droids, a half-scale BB-8 etc.) here:
> 
> http://www.taghobby.com/1-0/1-2/不斷更...national-tokyo-toy-show-2016-bandai-hobby部展品/
> 
> Edit:


I hope that Falcon is for real. Looks like we'll be getting a 1/72 Poe Dameron X-Wing in September, as well. That's another one I can cross off my list.


----------



## Steve H

It's gonna be out of my price range but I have faith Bandai will do a 1/72 Falcon right. I am greatly encouraged that they show a Star Wars...OK, OK, Episode IV, version of it. They'll make it work. 

Now show us a 1/144 Blockade Runner. I double dog dare Bandai. 

Aside, has anyone heard anything further on Dragon's Star Wars kits? We're about mid-way into June, I would have thought they would have had something released by now. I wonder if those will also be embargoed for U.S. sale.


----------



## electric indigo

Dragon did not show any Star Wars items at the Shizouka show in May, I wonder if the line got pulled.

Here are more pics of the new Bandai stuff (scroll down past the colorful robots...):

????????????? ????????? 2016 ??1????? ??1???????????? ????????????????????????etc ?????


----------



## Hunk A Junk

robiwon said:


> Speculation is that you would be able to build it as ANH or ESB.


I'm all for that, but the prototype on display makes it seem like the gear boxes retract or something -- which isn't accurate to any version ever. Maybe they're pulling a JJ and just making their own version and leaving it to others to explain why it's that way. 

They'd have to have entire separate pieces for the lower hull in order to switch from the 3 gear to the 5 configuration. The plating and details are too different for any other option.


----------



## Steve H

Hunk A Junk said:


> I'm all for that, but the prototype on display makes it seem like the gear boxes retract or something -- which isn't accurate to any version ever. Maybe they're pulling a JJ and just making their own version and leaving it to others to explain why it's that way.
> 
> They'd have to have entire separate pieces for the lower hull in order to switch from the 3 gear to the 5 configuration. The plating and details are too different for any other option.


OK, speculation:

I have assumed that Bandai would use the 'frames and panels' assembly method with a 1/72 Falcon which SHOULD allow for the builder to choose which version one would like to build. Having one kit be able to be built either way could be a point of contention, depending on just how different the two filming miniatures were, and if it is considered they SHOULD have some different detailing or if Lucasfilm/Disney consider the slight differences to be simple 'didn't duplicate one onto the other because nobody would notice circa 1980' issues. 

Note: I NEVER knew that Luke's X-Wing had a different nose and engine exhausts. Or maybe that represented the difference between the live set prop and the filming miniatures. Either way, Bandai included them. 

So that's one issue. That may NEVER be settled because, you know, fandom. 

As to the look of this display model, from what I have seen at booths like this if there is a feature or an option that a host can show off to a potential vendor customer, they'll do it. It MAY be that Bandai left those bottom panels snap-fit so the booth guy can snap one set out and snap in the 'chipmunk cheeks' parts.

And it could be they've got more engineering to do too.


----------



## robn1

It looks to me that it includes parts for ANH and ESB. The display model seems to have the ANH hull plates and the ESB service bay, leaving an empty space where the ANH bay should be. Maybe an error in assembly or the parts weren't all available.


----------



## Steve H

That 'vehicle model' Y-Wing looks beautifully insane. I would hope they scaled it to match the X-Wing.

The 1/72 Falcon looks so beautiful teamed with those X- and Y- Wings.


----------



## jlwshere

I think I'm going to cry. 40 years of waiting.


----------



## Zombie_61

Steve H said:


> It's gonna be out of my price range but I have faith Bandai will do a 1/72 Falcon right...


I don't know about that; those mandibles look awfully parallel.



:devil:


----------



## Steve H

Zombie_61 said:


> I don't know about that; those mandibles look awfully parallel.
> 
> 
> 
> :devil:


*Pffft* Let's solve the issue of the underside hull first, then we can get to the mandibles.


----------



## Richard Baker

The Falcon on display looks like a prototype which was assembled quickly for display- the lower panels were not fit tightly. Bandai is too good at engineering to have it designed that way.
I like the idea of having alternate parts to build the Falcon in it's different incarnations.


----------



## electric indigo

Don't sell your kidneys yet, somebody with a grasp of the japanese language told me that the model is labeled "display only", so this is not a definite kit, but B is testing the water.


----------



## Neverendingmods

Well, display or not, here's my hope (a "New Hope?"): a December release of this kit, tied in with "Rogue One." I've wanted a high-quality kit of the 5-footer for many, many years. And consider this: since they revised the measurements upward for the Falcon for TFA, resulting in the 1/144 Bandai kit being appreciably larger than the FM kit, maybe that new math will apply to this project as well, resulting in a 72nd Falcon that's larger that FM's? Would that be even bigger than the MPC kit. . .? Well, anyway, a boy can dream. . .


----------



## Steve H

electric indigo said:


> Don't sell your kidneys yet, somebody with a grasp of the japanese language told me that the model is labeled "display only", so this is not a definite kit, but B is testing the water.


Of course, I spotted that right away. 

It's the same course Bandai took with that massive Domeru's Superbattleship (from Yamato 2199) I've referenced before. The brand manager wanted to do it, the fans wanted it, but Bandai wouldn't pull the trigger, so the brand manager had a display made up, had it shown at several industry trade shows, got feedback from vendors as to the desirability of the kit and that combined with impressive customer demand went ahead and made the kit. As far as I've been told sales more than justified the risk. 

Now, the Falcon is a MUCH more popular vehicle from a MUCH larger, worldwide franchise. I honestly don't see nearly the risk to Bandai on this. The only real sticking point is the Embargo. I'm POSITIVE Bandai wishes they had a free hand to sell the SW kits via their 'partner' Bluefin to the U.S. of A. Those sales would greatly increase the ROI of the entire line. But, that's off the table. 

I think we're going to see this kit. Maybe not 2016 but we'll see it made.


----------



## PixelMagic

Steve H said:


> I'm POSITIVE Bandai wishes they had a free hand to sell the SW kits via their 'partner' Bluefin to the U.S. of A. Those sales would greatly increase the ROI of the entire line. But, that's off the table.


It's still very easy to get a Bandai kit to the United States. I don't think the embargo really did much. Maybe a slight dent in sales, but they are still bought by customers world wide.


----------



## Steve H

PixelMagic said:


> It's still very easy to get a Bandai kit to the United States. I don't think the embargo really did much. Maybe a slight dent in sales, but they are still bought by customers world wide.


It is reasonably easy (even moreso than the '80s!) but can be pricey, and Bandai isn't making that extra 'over cost' money. 

(seriously. Items sold by Bluefin give Bandai a roughly 100% profit as opposed to the 50% of general retail distro).

Plus Bluefin has (slowly, oh so very slowly) become an actual distributor to hobby shops, so there's volume there. 

The Embargo has an impact, have no doubt about it. Not so much in regards to ACCESS but very much an impact on income.


----------



## electric indigo

Too bad everybody who wanted a 1/72 Falcon already bought the FM kit, so only the 1/2 scale BB-8 gets made...


----------



## PixelMagic

:nerd:


electric indigo said:


> Too bad everybody who wanted a 1/72 Falcon already bought the FM kit, so only the 1/2 scale BB-8 gets made...


Many people have bought 1:72 and 1:48 X-wings and TIEs too and the Bandai ones still got bought. Fine Molds also made a 1:144 Falcon, but the Bandai one gets plenty of sales.

A Bandai 1:72 Falcon would sell like crazy.


----------



## Zombie_61

Neverendingmods said:


> ...And consider this: since they revised the measurements upward for the Falcon for TFA, resulting in the 1/144 Bandai kit being appreciably larger than the FM kit...


_That's_ why Bandai's 1/144 Falcon is larger than Fine Molds' 1/144 Falcon? With all of the comments I've read about Fine Molds' scales being somewhat inaccurate, I just assumed that was the cause.


----------



## John P

PixelMagic said:


> :nerd:
> 
> Many people have bought 1:72 and 1:48 X-wings and TIEs too and the Bandai ones still got bought.


Those didn't cost $200!

Hey, anybody else notice the 3PO with the droid trooper's head? :lol:


----------



## Neverendingmods

Zombie_61 said:


> _That's_ why Bandai's 1/144 Falcon is larger than Fine Molds' 1/144 Falcon? With all of the comments I've read about Fine Molds' scales being somewhat inaccurate, I just assumed that was the cause.


Well, that's my understanding, anyway, based on the newer books etc. -- an additional med bed, a galley, the never-seen toilet, plus the gunports, escape pods under the engines, and cargo holds -- I think they scaled it up a bit to make it seem more believable that all that stuff could fit. The same thing was done for Yamato 2199 -- the Yamato is now bigger than in the original anime.


----------



## robiwon

I want a 1/72 Falcon but won't waste my money on a FM. I'll wait for the more accurate Bandai.


----------



## edge10

robiwon said:


> I want a 1/72 Falcon but won't waste my money on a FM. I'll wait for the more accurate Bandai.


Yep, no skinny Falcons for me. I like mine with a little junk in the trunk.


----------



## JediPuju

The FM Falcon cost me best part of an arm and a leg. Its still a gorgeous kit and Falcon enough for me accuracy wise. 



... then again ill probably end up buying the Bandai too :'(


----------



## electric indigo

Bring in the Clones...

TAG Hobby » BANDAI 2016?7???: Hi-METAL R?MACROSS?HWR-00-MKII Destroid Monster 25,000Yen


----------



## Xenodyssey

Very cool. Is the 15th of June supposed to be the release date on the website?


----------



## Hunk A Junk

electric indigo said:


> Bring in the Clones...
> 
> TAG Hobby » BANDAI 2016?7???: Hi-METAL R?MACROSS?HWR-00-MKII Destroid Monster 25,000Yen


Oh BABY! Ordering two of these, one for each phase design.


----------



## ClubTepes

Neverendingmods said:


> Well, that's my understanding, anyway, based on the newer books etc. -- an additional med bed, a galley, the never-seen toilet, plus the gunports, escape pods under the engines, and cargo holds -- I think they scaled it up a bit to make it seem more believable that all that stuff could fit. The same thing was done for Yamato 2199 -- the Yamato is now bigger than in the original anime.


I was wondering why the Fine Molds Star Wars kits were so small for the scales.

The TIE Fighters and the Falcons being he subjects with the most disparity.

From what I figured out, the FM 1/72 TIE Fighter WAS INDEED accurate to an old 'official' dimension for the TIE's.

But at some point, the TIE's were upsized.

The Bandai TIE's are accurate to the newer dimensions.

So both the FM and Bandai TIE's are accurately scaled for the era's in which they were created.

But what I don't know, is the reason for why, or the time, of the official upsizing.

The Falcon seems to be an easier case.
I think now we're finally seeing the 'true' size of the Falcon represented.
I believe that previous 'full size' dimensions for the Falcons were based on the 'full size' props.
But we know that these props were built undersized.
This is most easily obvious in the full size ESB Falcon, in which the proportions of the cockpit is WAY to big for the body.

Determining the 'real' size of the Falcon is a fairly easy matter.
1.) Use the dimensions of the set of the cockpit.
2.) Use the proportions of the 5 footer.
3.) Scale up the dimensions of the 5 footer to fit the set.

There have been fan efforts like FullScaleFalcon.com to do just that and they IIRC came up with 114'.

It wasn't though until it was done 'officially' that it became cannon.

As for the Yamato in Yamato 2199. The Space Battleship Yamato was built from the remains of the IJN Yamato.
The shows creators made the spaceship the same size as the original battleship.
But what wasn't taken into account, was that they changed a bunch of proportions of the ship and thereby making some things of the original ship, now not the right size. One thing being the size and spacing of the main guns.

Here are a couple images to illustrate the point.



This one shows both the IJN Yamato and the Space Battleship Yamato, both depicted at the same size of the actual Yamato, 263 meters.
Note that the main guns are not spaced the same.

I took this image, broke them into two separate images and loaded them into lightwave, where I created cylinders to represent the main gun barbets so that I could enlarge the image of the SBY to match the barbets of IJN Yamato.



The result, is a ship size that matched what the producers of Yamato 2199 enlarged the ship to, 333 meters.

So I can only guess, that this was likely their reasoning behind the enlargement. Allowing for the more realistic ship size that would allow the 'sets' to properly fit inside a ship that previously was too small where sizes had to be compromised in this computer age.


----------



## Steve H

Club: Close, close but a slight mistaken view on priorities for the Yamato. 

What caused the size up for the ship in Yamato 2199 was the simple reality of the math of the fighter planes. Studio Nue went to great trouble to give the fighters realistic proportions and sizes. It's easier to scale because you have people directly interacting with the machine.

So we get fighters that are roughly 17 meters long. There is supposed to be something like 32 fighters on board, stacked 4 long and 4 high times 2 (port and starboard sticks). And THAT doesn't even account for the upper hanger where the Cosmo Zero interceptors reside! Original plans called for an additional 12 or so aircraft slots. Even without drawing it all out it's quickly apparent that suddenly at least 60% of the internal volume would have to be hanger!

There's some handwaving that when the Yamato was originally drawn in '73 Submarine (forerunner to Studio Nue) had called for a 333 meter Yamato but they got overruled by Yoshinobu Nishizaki who thought matching the Space Battleship to the WWII battleship would be better (for the nebulous warm feeling it would generate in the Japanese spirit. These things are actual considerations  ) and really, like many American shows, what mattered was the story telling, not the minutia of "that's way too big!!" or "that can't possibly fit!!". 

Mind, I eagerly await what the 2199 production staff will come up with if they get around to re-imagining the Yamato III TV series, and they include the 'warp pinnace' Cosmo Hound. But first we have to find out what surprises await in the upcoming Yamato 2202. 

So the Falcon. Lucasfilm decided that scaling from the sets (mostly) worked for them? Makes sense. Now if only someone would confess that the main reason the Falcon gained those two extra landing legs was because they felt they couldn't keep hiding the support pillar on the quasi-scale set prop (disguised as some pipes and tubes near the open equipment bay on the 2 o'clock-ish part of the hull, assumed to be some kind of consumables replenishment and off-board power connection or some such-note how polite the Empire is to hook the Falcon up on the Death Star  ) so, that support pipe became a new landing gear leg.


----------



## ClubTepes

Steve H said:


> Club: Close, close but a slight mistaken view on priorities for the Yamato.
> 
> What caused the size up for the ship in Yamato 2199 was the simple reality of the math of the fighter planes. Studio Nue went to great trouble to give the fighters realistic proportions and sizes. It's easier to scale because you have people directly interacting with the machine.
> 
> So we get fighters that are roughly 17 meters long. There is supposed to be something like 32 fighters on board, stacked 4 long and 4 high times 2 (port and starboard sticks). And THAT doesn't even account for the upper hanger where the Cosmo Zero interceptors reside! Original plans called for an additional 12 or so aircraft slots. Even without drawing it all out it's quickly apparent that suddenly at least 60% of the internal volume would have to be hanger!
> 
> There's some handwaving that when the Yamato was originally drawn in '73 Submarine (forerunner to Studio Nue) had called for a 333 meter Yamato but they got overruled by Yoshinobu Nishizaki who thought matching the Space Battleship to the WWII battleship would be better (for the nebulous warm feeling it would generate in the Japanese spirit. These things are actual considerations  ) and really, like many American shows, what mattered was the story telling, not the minutia of "that's way too big!!" or "that can't possibly fit!!".
> 
> Mind, I eagerly await what the 2199 production staff will come up with if they get around to re-imagining the Yamato III TV series, and they include the 'warp pinnace' Cosmo Hound. But first we have to find out what surprises await in the upcoming Yamato 2202.
> 
> So the Falcon. Lucasfilm decided that scaling from the sets (mostly) worked for them? Makes sense. Now if only someone would confess that the main reason the Falcon gained those two extra landing legs was because they felt they couldn't keep hiding the support pillar on the quasi-scale set prop (disguised as some pipes and tubes near the open equipment bay on the 2 o'clock-ish part of the hull, assumed to be some kind of consumables replenishment and off-board power connection or some such-note how polite the Empire is to hook the Falcon up on the Death Star  ) so, that support pipe became a new landing gear leg.


Well, regardless of the priorities, the SB Yamato, is now a more realistic tie in to the IJN Yamato.

On the Falcons extra legs, who knows.
Likely having something to do with the 'Full Size' Falcon that they built for ESB.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

ClubTepes said:


> On the Falcons extra legs, who knows.
> Likely having something to do with the 'Full Size' Falcon that they built for ESB.


The additional gear were added because the full-size Falcon in ANH was only a partial set and it was locked in position. The Mos Eisley and Death Star docking bay sets were build around the static Falcon. For TESB, they built the entire ship and needed it to be repositioned on the sound stage (using compressed air on the gear to "float" the Falcon -- which was imperfect due to the stage floor not being entirely level). Since the TESB Falcon was free-standing, they needed additional supports to hold the ship's weight -- hence the added landing gear. :nerd:


----------



## Neverendingmods

Excellent! I love learning more and more about this stuff. Thanks, guys!


----------



## Richard Baker

I remember when word got out about the Falcon having those landing gear pads with compressed air jets to 'float' the rumor mill spun up big time and announced the set prop would actually 'take off' from the stage floor and then be substituted with a SFX model for the rest of it's flight.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Richard Baker said:


> I remember when word got out about the Falcon having those landing gear pads with compressed air jets to 'float' the rumor mill spun up big time and announced the set prop would actually 'take off' from the stage floor and then be substituted with a SFX model for the rest of it's flight.


Starlog magazine (the only go-to source for geek movie info at the time) also reported in 1979 that ILM was working on new holographic technology that would allow the Millennium Falcon to "fly off the screen and travel up the movie projector's light beam." Interestingly, if they ever get around to converting the OT to 3D then something almost equivalent could actually happen! :nerd:


----------



## electric indigo

Detailed pics of the unpainted Clone Trooper kit:

1/12ƒNƒ��[ƒ“ƒgƒ‹�[ƒp�[�@ƒŒƒrƒ…�[


----------



## Xenodyssey

It looks great, thanks for the link.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

The Phase I clonetrooper is my personal favorite trooper design. Can't wait for mine to arrive!


----------



## robiwon2

Thanks again to my buddy Andy, he went to Japan for the weekend and guess what? He grabbed me the following-

R2/BB8 combo
Mecha T-65
Mecha T-70 Poe's 
A-Wing

I'll have them in hand on Thursday along with a case of Tamiya AS-20!


----------



## electric indigo

My favorite box art so far:










from Taghobby


----------



## Richard Baker

Beautiful box art- I would love a poster of that!


----------



## Steve H

So clean, so pretty. Bandai just keeps hitting it out of the ballpark.


----------



## electric indigo

Dorobou's recent Star Wars builds:

A-Wing (with moving laser turret)

Mecha Colletction Star Destroyer & X-Wing (with lights)


----------



## Steve H

electric indigo said:


> Dorobou's recent Star Wars builds:
> 
> A-Wing (with moving laser turret)
> 
> Mecha Colletction Star Destroyer & X-Wing (with lights)


WELL! That's just insanely well done. I guess nobody else ever needs to build these things now. 

Dude built a cockpit and a pilot for that tiny X-Wing?! yeesh. 

(yes, I know, I see the Blockade Runner with the Star Destroyer. I had seen him working on that before so ho-hum  )


----------



## electric indigo

Hobbysearch finally has a good resolution pic of the Interceptor boxart:

http://www.1999.co.jp/itbig38/10389046p.jpg

and the kit itself:

1/72 ??????????? (?????) ????


----------



## robn1




----------



## electric indigo

Alright Bandai screws our minds again:

http://www.taghobby.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/IMG_20160729_114959.jpg

Nothing else is new, but the 1/72 Falcon and large Star Destroyer are on display again, let's hope that this is a good sign. The other kits are well painted:

Bandai at the 2016C3 (scroll way down)


----------



## edge10

It seems that September is the month for Bandai to announce their new kits. They have a presence at C3, but it's not where they seem to make their announcements.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

I see there's a 1/72 Poe X-Wing. Did I miss them releasing it already?


----------



## robiwon2

Hunk A Junk said:


> I see there's a 1/72 Poe X-Wing. Did I miss them releasing it already?


Not out yet I don't think. The tiny 1/144 is out but the 1/72 is coming very soon. 

Links are blocked at work. Arrrgghhhhh. Can someone post pictures?


----------



## Richard Baker

Here you go-


----------



## robiwon2

That host is blocked by my work to!:crying:

I did find a few SD images on Twitter from C3, go figure it works!
I'll pop on when I get home and look at them.


----------



## edge10

Hunk A Junk said:


> I see there's a 1/72 Poe X-Wing. Did I miss them releasing it already?


Poe's X-wing in 1/72 is out at the end of September and that's the last release we know about.

Of course, August is the STAP and mini-TIEs.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

I would imagine Bandai has to be prepping some Rogue One kits for the end of the year. The U-Wing and the TIE Striker seem safe bets (since the other OT ships are already available). Which makes it likely they'll offer a TIE Striker before they get around to the TIE bomber -- and that is sad.


----------



## Richard Baker

robiwon2 said:


> That host is blocked by my work to!:crying:
> 
> I did find a few SD images on Twitter from C3, go figure it works!
> I'll pop on when I get home and look at them.


That's odd- I embedded the image in the post, not a link.
Is it blocking all posted images on Hobbytalk?


----------



## robiwon2

I wouldn't be surprised Richard. My work is very restrictive on images.


----------



## Richard Baker

Nice thing where I work is that I am the lead graphic designer- I am required to hunt down images and references as part of my job...


----------



## robiwon2

Just looked at the pics. Nice. Please Bandai, PLEASE!!!


----------



## edge10

robiwon2 said:


> Just looked at the pics. Nice. Please Bandai, PLEASE!!!


Please what?


----------



## Steve H

edge10 said:


> Please what?


Everything. And more.


----------



## electric indigo

Detailed pics of the unpainted Interceptor here:

1/72�@ƒ^ƒC�EƒCƒ“ƒ^�[ƒZƒvƒ^�[


----------



## edge10

Rogue One kits:

Deathtooper:
STAR WARS PLASTIC MODEL - ???? ??????

Red Squadron set:
STAR WARS PLASTIC MODEL - ???? ??????

Cool splash page:
STAR WARS PLASTIC MODEL - ???? ??????


----------



## Steve H

edge10 said:


> Rogue One kits:
> 
> Deathtooper:
> STAR WARS PLASTIC MODEL - ???? ??????
> 
> Red Squadron set:
> STAR WARS PLASTIC MODEL - ???? ??????
> 
> Cool splash page:
> STAR WARS PLASTIC MODEL - ???? ??????



Interesting tease, with the hobby show coming up at the end of the month. Kinda like the double X-Wing set, even minus the Death Star tile stand. 

Wonder wonder wonder what they're gonna announce.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

edge10 said:


> Rogue One kits:


I'd be surprised if either the U-Wing or TIE Striker weren't included in the first batch.


----------



## Daniel_B

Looks like the Rogue One kits will be..

1/12th Death Trooper
1/12th Scarif Trooper
1/12 K-2S0
1/72/144 Rogue Squadron X-wing
1/72 TIE Striker
1/144 TIE Striker - 1/144 U-Wing
Death Star?

Perhaps a 1/72 U-Wing not pictured?


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Is this a complete list? Does that picture pan a little more to the right? It seems strange they'd do a 1/72 TIE Striker but not a 1/72 U-Wing. But the figure kits look good. Personally, I don't really need any more X-Wings.


----------



## Steve H

The U-Wing ... (do they HAVE to try and make a 'letter' connection with every rebel fighter? I sure don't get a 'U' out of it's flight configuration and I see zero practical reason for the wings to move. Bah. onward.  )

ahem. I was saying. The U-Wing, isn't that a key 'hero' vehicle in Rogue One? I'd think there would be a 1/72 scale kit unless the size of it is way off from what we seem to assume given the Y-Wing style cockpit.

It's interesting that they may be calling out those 'vehicle collection' fighter kits at 1/144 now. 

So, a kit of the Death Star. That could prove very interesting. I'm gonna go out on a limb and guess it'll be more than two parts plus stand.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Steve H said:


> The U-Wing, isn't that a key 'hero' vehicle in Rogue One? I'd think there would be a 1/72 scale kit unless the size of it is way off from what we seem to assume given the Y-Wing style cockpit.


The cockpit has the pilots sitting side by side, and it is big enough for a cargo hold for troop deployment, so it's definitely bigger than a fighter. Imagine the size of the 1/72 MF cockpit and then project the ship's size from that. Maybe about a fourth to a third the size of the MF? It would be a decent sized kit, but not outrageously so. 1/144 seems a bit too small to me.


----------



## electric indigo

Looks like there are some ground vehicles in the U-Wing set.


----------



## robiwon2

More pics. I need a dozen of the tiny Falcon's!


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Bandai should be making Falcons BIGGER, not smaller! :laugh:


----------



## electric indigo

Well, they blew up their stormtrooper:


----------



## Xenodyssey

I wonder how much the 1/6 Storm Trooper will end up being? The cost of the Bandai SW kits does seem to be increasing with each new release, even with the 1/12 figures.


----------



## robiwon2

$70 for the Trooper.


----------



## Steve H

Xenodyssey said:


> I wonder how much the 1/6 Storm Trooper will end up being? The cost of the Bandai SW kits does seem to be increasing with each new release, even with the 1/12 figures.


Actually, not too bad, if I'm reading the display correctly. I make it out at around 7000 Yen, roughly $70 USD at current exchange rate. 

In today's market, for a 1/6 scale figure, that's not terrible. I see various Hot Toys 1/6 figures tend to be over $200. Sadly, it's a far, far cry from the '60s when a GI Joe was about $3 and a 'deluxe' uniform set not much more. 

It's curious that Bandai is going in that direction but the Stormtrooper armor is so iconic, it's probably a very safe thing to try. I can easily imagine someone who laid down $300 or more for a Hot Toys Darth Vader would joyfully buy 6 Stormtrooper kits for 'background' guards. 

I would not bet against a Sandtrooper also being released.


----------



## ClubTepes

Hmmmmm.

1/6 Storm Trooper.
Hopefully then we'll see 1/6 C3-PO and R2-D2 (and BB-8).

I've had a 1/6 scale Robot collection going on for a while now and so far the only way to get decent representations of those subjects is the SideShow route at $150.00+ a pop.

Looks like we'll have to wait even longer for a 1/72 Scale Falcon, a 1/350 Scale Blockade Runner and a large scale Star Destroyer.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

ClubTepes said:


> Looks like we'll have to wait even longer for a 1/72 Scale Falcon, a 1/350 Scale Blockade Runner and a large scale Star Destroyer.


But we're getting friggin' Scarif Trooper!!! That's waaaaaay better! Look, companies know what their customers want -- and fans have been waiting for*NEVER* to get that kit! 

I mean, really, how are modeling companies supposed to know that Star Wars modelers have been wanting a Blockade Runner model and begging for one over and over and over and over for over thirty years??? They can't read minds, ya know!
:wink2:>


----------



## Steve H

It's early. We haven't seen much if any of the 'we're working on it' kits yet. I see nobody has mentioned that the VM Falcon is the 'original trilogy' version. No telling if it's the Star Wars or ESB version, maybe it'll have that option we've oft speculated on, the ability to build either version. 

I'm no Bandai Apologist, I merely suggest waiting past the weekend before tossing the bricks over what's not being done yet. 

I mean, regarding other news from that hobby show, I for one am quite disappointed there's a shocking lack of new Gerry Anderson based kits announced.


----------



## Zombie_61

Steve H said:


> ...I'm no Bandai Apologist, I merely suggest waiting past the weekend before tossing the bricks over what's not being done yet. ...


So, you're suggesting we be patient? But...we don't do that here!


----------



## Steve H

Zombie_61 said:


> So, you're suggesting we be patient? But...we don't do that here!


Well, no, you're right, we don't. I surely have been as bad about this as others. Don't call me Shirley. 

Still and all, Bandai has a LOT on their plate with what I've seen, I'm rather impressed they've shown as many Star Wars kits as they have. They COULD have gone super cheap, done only that X-Wing 2-pack for Rogue One and called it good. I think between the figure kits and the Vehicle Collection releases they've doubled the output of Revell. 

And I'm honestly intrigued by the tease of a Death Star kit. I wonder just what Bandai will bring to the table with that.


----------



## Zombie_61

Steve H said:


> ...And I'm honestly intrigued by the tease of a Death Star kit. I wonder just what Bandai will bring to the table with that.


After that truly laughable kit that AMT/Ertl produced I'd be happy with two smooth hemispheres, a "trench" piece to sandwich between them, a "superlaser" piece, accurate decals for the external details, and a maximum diameter of about 10".


----------



## Steve H

Zombie_61 said:


> After that truly laughable kit that AMT/Ertl produced I'd be happy with two smooth hemispheres, a "trench" piece to sandwich between them, a "superlaser" piece, accurate decals for the external details, and a maximum diameter of about 10".


How about fold-out landing gear and a pew pew laser cannon sound? >


----------



## Richard Baker

I am surprised no one has translated that text below the Death Star picture yet- usually that bappens on one of the forums pretty soon after posting


----------



## Steve H

Richard Baker said:


> I am surprised no one has translated that text below the Death Star picture yet- usually that bappens on one of the forums pretty soon after posting


Well, even after all these years my Japanese is not that good, but what I can make out...

It's just explaining the story of Rogue One, how its a side-story about discovering about the Death Star and stealing the plans and all the stuff leading up to Episode IV. 

So,


----------



## Richard Baker

Darn- sounds more like they are just putting the kits in context instead of a new kit teaser...


----------



## edge10

DanielB over at the RPF posted these:

https://scontent-atl3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=6ef4d9b9a3174e6c370b375f8ffad65c&oe=5863BC97

https://scontent-atl3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=2a54aa188339db350ceb089b6528b359&oe=58793366

https://scontent-atl3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=ebd7ca6605cacac35ac155d7be6b09f7&oe=58AABCE9

https://scontent-atl3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=18d0372645259a9f9554d962d73bb12d&oe=5873F3DB


----------



## Richard Baker

http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...tent-atl3-1.xx.fbcdn.net...f7&amp;oe=58AABCE9
The Stormtrooper shot looks like 'take your kid to work day'

It seems we will be getting the ground vehicles in the combo pack for sure.


----------



## Steve H

Yep, tanks or APCs or whatever they're supposed to be. The mounted weapons sure seem to have quite a limited traverse, however. 

Not sure I'm liking that new TIE craft. It's probably due to my not knowing what specific context surrounds it. If all the extra stuff hanging off it means it's meant to be a mass-produced Hyperspace capable TIE fighter, OK, I approve. If it's just junk to make it 'not like other TIE craft' then fie on it. Fie I say. Also, Harumph.


----------



## Zombie_61

Steve H said:


> ...Not sure I'm liking that new TIE craft...


I didn't like it at all when I first saw it. Now I'm thinking it might make a nice Batwing.


----------



## ClubTepes

I've gotten rid of most of my Ep. I-III kits.
The designs just didn't keep my interest.

I think I'm going to be a little more reserved on any new subjects.
At least until I see them in context.
The TIE's are becoming a little too much like Trek kit bashing...... All the same parts, just re-arrainged.


----------



## Daniel_B

Lots of nice images of the upcoming Rogue One kits. Click the images to open them in Flickr for higher res.

ƒ}�[ƒxƒ‹ƒu�[ƒX and ƒXƒ^�[ƒEƒH�[ƒYƒu�[ƒXŠJ�Ý‹L”OƒCƒxƒ“ƒginƒAƒLƒˆƒh ‚»‚Ì1‚ÌŠª�B: ‚Æ‹L�B


----------



## Richard Baker

I wish the movie had spent as much time designing cool spacecraft as they did redesigning stormtrooper outfits.


----------



## electric indigo

Was this already posted? The Vehicle Model Falcon is the Episode IV version:










From Taghobby


----------



## robn1

electric indigo said:


> ...The Vehicle Model Falcon is the Episode IV version...


Not entirely Ep.IV, it has some of the extra piping added for TFA. And since they are not separate parts in this kit it will be much more difficult to fix.

Nice to see an effort for the Ep.IV version though, but I'm still holding out for 1/72.


----------



## edge10

It's the little baby Falcon.

Had me excited for a moment.


----------



## Richard Baker

Considering the level of detail in their tiny ISD I think that Falcon will be a very nice kit


----------



## electric indigo

BANDAI 2016?10?27???: ?? ?STAR WARS?Vehicle Model Series 005 Y-Wing Star Fighter 600Yen ? TAGhobby.com

Bandai packed even more details into this tiny kit


----------



## Steve H

Thank you again for finding these posts! That looks scary good. Look how beautifully thin those vane supports on the engines are!

Do have a stupid technical question. The cockpit seems a little 'mushed down' to me. Is there a significant difference between the cockpit on the filming models Vs. the quasi-scale set prop? Or is it just the angle of the pictures making it look smushed?


----------



## Zombie_61

Steve H said:


> ...Do have a stupid technical question. The cockpit seems a little 'mushed down' to me. Is there a significant difference between the cockpit on the filming models Vs. the quasi-scale set prop? Or is it just the angle of the pictures making it look smushed?


It does look a _little_ short, now that you mention it. *shrug*


----------



## edge10

Since these haven't made it over here yet:

Shoretrooper page:
STAR WARS PLASTIC MODEL - ???? ??????

K2SO page
STAR WARS PLASTIC MODEL - ???? ??????

Open box look at the mini Y-wing:
????????? ??????? Y????????????? ????????????

Test shot of the mini Falcon:
1/6 ??????????1/12 ?????????1/72 X????????????????????????????????????????? | ????????

Hat tip to Chiangkaischecky at Starship Modeller.


----------



## edge10

I don't know why all the questions marks in the above post. You can hover to see the true links.

Ah, I get it now, it's trying to translate the page title.


----------



## Daniel_B

That 1/350 Falcon will look cool next to my 1/350 TOS Enterprise.


----------



## Steve H

Wow that Y-Wing is a delicate little kit, isn't it? And look, they molded the entire cockpit area separate, so if you think it's too squashed, you can easily fix or replace it! Or even put in a detailed cockpit!

Wow. And that tiny Falcon looks sweet.


----------



## ClubTepes

On those pictures of the Falcon..........

I would think that, that is detailed for 1/144.

But 1/350, thats insane.


----------



## electric indigo

More (clearer) pics of the Vehicle Model Y-Wing:

[FULL DETAILED REVIEW] Bandai x Star Wars VEHICLE MODEL 005: Y-WING STARFIGHTER | GUNJAP


----------



## Steve H

ClubTepes said:


> On those pictures of the Falcon..........
> 
> I would think that, that is detailed for 1/144.
> 
> But 1/350, thats insane.


I can't wait to see Mark or one of the others install lights, and who makes a clear exhaust grill (if Bandai doesn't make it in clear or blue tinted plastic which I actually expect) and who is going to make a PE set for the cockpit interior...


----------



## edge10

electric indigo said:


> More (clearer) pics of the Vehicle Model Y-Wing:
> 
> [FULL DETAILED REVIEW] Bandai x Star Wars VEHICLE MODEL 005: Y-WING STARFIGHTER | GUNJAP


And here is the site that originally took all the photos that Gunjap reposted:

????????? ????????Y?????????????


----------



## Steve H

edge10 said:


> And here is the site that originally took all the photos that Gunjap reposted:
> 
> ????????? ????????Y?????????????


Good lord! *choke*

How... I mean, OK, I understand multi-part sliding molds and all that stuff but I can't even begin to figure how they did some of that pipe detail on that 'main structure' part. 

That's an insane level of detail.


----------



## ClubTepes

electric indigo said:


> More (clearer) pics of the Vehicle Model Y-Wing:
> 
> [FULL DETAILED REVIEW] Bandai x Star Wars VEHICLE MODEL 005: Y-WING STARFIGHTER | GUNJAP


Unbelievable. Simply unbelievable.

The only thing I wish on these kits would be the inclusion of the death star bases (proportionally smaller of course).


----------



## Steve H

ClubTepes said:


> Unbelievable. Simply unbelievable.
> 
> The only thing I wish on these kits would be the inclusion of the death star bases (proportionally smaller of course).


Agreed, but that would likely add like 200 Yen to the price and they are trying to keep these kinda sorta cheap. 

Mind, if they would catch a clue and make the Death Star bases available by themselves or in sets, that would be golden. Some new support arms that let you have a 'vehicle model' ship paired with the larger fighters would be way cool. 

Don't forget that the Turbo Laser gun tower that comes with the 1/72 A-Wing is supposedly in 1/144, so THAT plus a couple of the small X-Wings would be a super boss kit. 

BANDAI! HIRE ME! I HAVE IDEAS TO MAKE YOU MONEY!!!


----------



## ClubTepes

Steve H said:


> Agreed, but that would likely add like 200 Yen to the price and they are trying to keep these kinda sorta cheap.
> 
> Mind, if they would catch a clue and make the Death Star bases available by themselves or in sets, that would be golden. Some new support arms that let you have a 'vehicle model' ship paired with the larger fighters would be way cool.
> 
> Don't forget that the Turbo Laser gun tower that comes with the 1/72 A-Wing is supposedly in 1/144, so THAT plus a couple of the small X-Wings would be a super boss kit.
> 
> BANDAI! HIRE ME! I HAVE IDEAS TO MAKE YOU MONEY!!!


I was looking at that scale relationship between the gun tower and the 1/144 X-Wing.

Unfortunately, I can't immediately find the scale drawing that was drawn for the original Star Wars, that shows the gun tower and the X-Wing.

Maybe some one else has better luck finding it and could post here.

But, it seems as though the scale is likely closer to the Star Wars game. 1/270.

I was hoping it would come out to be 1/350, but that wasn't the case.


----------



## Steve H

ClubTepes said:


> I was looking at that scale relationship between the gun tower and the 1/144 X-Wing.
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't immediately find the scale drawing that was drawn for the original Star Wars, that shows the gun tower and the X-Wing.
> 
> Maybe some one else has better luck finding it and could post here.
> 
> But, it seems as though the scale is likely closer to the Star Wars game. 1/270.
> 
> I was hoping it would come out to be 1/350, but that wasn't the case.


I think the illo you want was originally seen in 'The Star Wars Sketchbook', page 49. Side view of the Tower, with an X-Wing sketch for scale. To my uneducated eye the X-Wing looks to be about the same length as the turret, from back to barrel tips. So, if the Vehicle Model X-Wing is indeed in the neighborhood of 1/144 (and I think it's been figured it's closer to 1/150 or N-gauge), then nope, that Tower is smaller as you figure. 

Man that Star Wars Sketchbook was a nice little publication. I see there was one for ESB but I don't have one for ROTJ. Was there one?


----------



## ClubTepes

Steve H said:


> I think the illo you want was originally seen in 'The Star Wars Sketchbook', page 49. Side view of the Tower, with an X-Wing sketch for scale. To my uneducated eye the X-Wing looks to be about the same length as the turret, from back to barrel tips. So, if the Vehicle Model X-Wing is indeed in the neighborhood of 1/144 (and I think it's been figured it's closer to 1/150 or N-gauge), then nope, that Tower is smaller as you figure.
> 
> Man that Star Wars Sketchbook was a nice little publication. I see there was one for ESB but I don't have one for ROTJ. Was there one?


thats the one.

Yeah, they did one for Jedi.


----------



## edge10

ClubTepes said:


> I was looking at that scale relationship between the gun tower and the 1/144 X-Wing.
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't immediately find the scale drawing that was drawn for the original Star Wars, that shows the gun tower and the X-Wing.
> 
> Maybe some one else has better luck finding it and could post here.
> 
> But, it seems as though the scale is likely closer to the Star Wars game. 1/270.
> 
> I was hoping it would come out to be 1/350, but that wasn't the case.


Knowing they were fast and loose with the compositing, how does this work for ya:

http://caps.pictures/197/7-starwars4/full/star-wars4-movie-screencaps.com-12531.jpg

From here:

Star Wars Episode IV: A New Hope (1977) - Star Wars Screencaps.com


----------



## Steve H

edge10 said:


> Knowing they were fast and loose with the compositing, how does this work for ya:
> 
> http://caps.pictures/197/7-starwars4/full/star-wars4-movie-screencaps.com-12531.jpg
> 
> From here:
> 
> Star Wars Episode IV: A New Hope (1977) - Star Wars Screencaps.com


Fascinating picture. One can see what appears to be ladder rungs and at least one hatch, so that should be some kind of valid data point for figuring scale, but with detail in Star Wars, what we see isn't always what we think it is, right? 

And there's no reason to believe that there's only one size, one scale for the Turbo Laser tower.


----------



## electric indigo

Enthusiasts won't want to miss Model Grafix' Star Wars Modeling Archive book, with fantastic shots of the Bandai kits and some awesome scratch built stuff. Some glimpses here:

??????????????????? : ????

????????? ????? ????????? - ????????


----------



## edge10

TIE Striker page is up:

STAR WARS PLASTIC MODEL - ???? ??????


----------



## edge10

Death Trooper out of box review:

ƒoƒ“ƒ_ƒC�@ƒfƒX�Eƒgƒ‹�[ƒp�[


----------



## Hunk A Junk

The Death Trooper figure looks [email protected]$$! I like it better than I do the full-size version in the trailers. Wasn't planning to get this one, but... Bandai eats my wallet again.

Is it me or does the box art look funky? Like a comic book page or they overused a photoshop filter.


----------



## Steve H

Hunk A Junk said:


> The Death Trooper figure looks [email protected]$$! I like it better than I do the full-size version in the trailers. Wasn't planning to get this one, but... Bandai eats my wallet again.
> 
> Is it me or does the box art look funky? Like a comic book page or they overused a photoshop filter.


You're right, it looks overprocessed. Like they pumped the contrast to help define all that black-on-black-on-black going on, or something.

It's going to be interesting to see how people avoid having it turn out super toy-ish. Maybe 'pre shading' with dark grays and blues...


----------



## electric indigo

Many Bothans died to bring us this information, but:

BANDAI STAR WARS KITS ARE OFFICIALLY COMING TO THE UNITED STATES


----------



## Steve H

Well well well! In the words of Master Blaster: "Embargo... off!" 

So maybe it was tied to a specific window dealing with 'The Force Awakens'? Who knows. Good news. Hopefully they'll include the other kits not mentioned like the Y-Wing and Snowspeeder. 

I'm just a tiny bit concerned over the emphasis on the Vehicle Model kits. From one perspective that's a line to grow because they're (relatively) cheap which means retailers will be more inclined to stock them and re-order them, but I for one don't want them to be the MAIN focus of Bandai's Star Wars license.

I'll chalk it up to the usual 'press release written by someone who doesn't really understand the product and mis-understands the differences and the context thereof' deal.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

"Subsequent 1/72 scale kits for the Tie Interceptor, A-Wing Starfighter, and Poe’s X-Wing Fighter will follow in January and will be available at Barnes & Noble stores nationwide, followed by full distribution across the U.S. to hobby and independent store channels.

The remaining Scale Vehicle model kits in the Bandai Hobby Star Wars line are planned for release by Bluefin to additional online and physical retailers throughout 2017. Bluefin also plans to release new future Bandai Hobby Star Wars Scale Vehicle model kits simultaneously as the kits debut in Asia."

YES! YES! YES! This is what I've been wanting to happen -- a challenge to Revell's Star Wars monopoly at U.S. retailers. Competition is a good thing and if consumers have a choice, it's good for the hobby!:thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Baker

Steve H said:


> Well well well! In the words of Master Blaster: "Embargo... off!"
> 
> So maybe it was tied to a specific window dealing with 'The Force Awakens'? Who knows. Good news. Hopefully they'll include the other kits not mentioned like the Y-Wing and Snowspeeder.
> 
> I'm just a tiny bit concerned over the emphasis on the Vehicle Model kits. From one perspective that's a line to grow because they're (relatively) cheap which means retailers will be more inclined to stock them and re-order them, but I for one don't want them to be the MAIN focus of Bandai's Star Wars license.
> 
> I'll chalk it up to the usual 'press release written by someone who doesn't really understand the product and mis-understands the differences and the context thereof' deal.




Figure kits seemed to be the main focus of the Bandai product line to me- there are enough released so far you can make a Riverdance diorama.

I am glad the embargo has been lifted- with the international web it was easy to find the kits regardless but having regular distributors carry them in the US will help keep prices down.


----------



## Steve H

Richard Baker said:


> Figure kits seemed to be the main focus of the Bandai product line to me- there are enough released so far you can make a Riverdance diorama.
> 
> I am glad the embargo has been lifted- with the international web it was easy to find the kits regardless but having regular distributors carry them in the US will help keep prices down.


Figures has been a key focus of Bluefin's business strategy. It's gone full circle back to the '60s and the 'play value' of a kit. 

I can't help but note that as I predicted, placement at Barnes and Nobel is a key thing. Don't ignore that, the concept of 'impulse buy' still matters. 

I can tell you, if I'm walking in a B&N, see the Vehicle Model X-wing sitting in a P.O.P. special promo dump, I'm going to be inclined to whip out my 'customer loyalty' card and get that 10% off.


----------



## spock62

This is great news. Not only will it be easier to buy these kits, but it may give Revell the the nudge it needs to produce better Star War kits themselves. A win, win to me!


----------



## Prologic9

I'm going to take the other side of the wager and predict that the US releases will cost more than the imported ones we've been buying.


----------



## Richard Baker

Prologic9 said:


> I'm going to take the other side of the wager and predict that the US releases will cost more than the imported ones we've been buying.


That's the great thing- it is not an either-or but find and buy at the best price- eBay will still have them but I think the new release gouging will lessen with competition.

Another plus is that with the US market opened up Bandai marketing will consider kits which are in demand and would sell well here instead of just focusing on the Asian market.


----------



## electric indigo

Hobbysearch has large pics of the U-Wing/TIE Striker set & the Vehicle Model TIEs:

U-Wing set

TIE set

The detail level on the little TIEs is amazing.


----------



## Richard Baker

They are astounding!
Definitely on my wish list

It appears the TIE-Striker has positionable wings also- I have seen them up and down but never flat horizontal as in the photo


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Bandai is doing things in reverse. They're cramming incredible detail into smaller and smaller kits when they should be cramming all that detail into bigger kits that aren't stormtroopers. :wink2:


----------



## Daniel_B

Hope that U-wing is just a prototype because the panel lines aren't accurate at all. The Revell U-wing has more accurate panel lines. ILM asset...


----------



## Steve H

I feel like I must be crazy but I can't recall the TIE fighters announced as Vehicle Model kits. I guess I need reminding, is that a set of three (Vader's TIE and his wingmen), or just the X-1 and one standard TIE? Saying that, man that's some detail going on there.

ETA: Duh. Backtracked to the product page and confirmed it's one each, TIE Fighter and TIE Advanced, so you need to buy 2 sets to give you Vader and both wingmen. 

I guess it's OK, I'd kind of like there to be a kit of two TIE fighters for those mass wave attack formations. I predict there will be a good number of Vehicle Model TIE Advanced kits up for sale or trade, because people WANT bunches of tiny TIE fighters.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Daniel_B said:


> Hope that U-wing is just a prototype because the panel lines aren't accurate at all. The Revell U-wing has more accurate panel lines. ILM asset...


The panel lines do seem off, but Bandai has the snowspeeder engine detail on the rear of the hull that Revell forgot, correctly shaped engine nozzles, edge detail on the wings, and have the correct pivot point for the wings so the wings aren't too far back when in the open position. It's curious that they got the panels wrong (maybe there's more than one asset?), but overall the Bandai seems to get more things right than the Revell.


----------



## Steve H

On the U-Wing panel detail, I understand we're seeing official ILM 'assets' but it's just possible they aren't the actual, final, 'screen used' designs. Not likely I'm sure but we've seen this game of "hold it back, hold it back, wait until the release because if anyone sees it ahead of time it will COMPLETELY ruin the movie!!" before.

When Rogue One opens we'll know for sure. Myself, I have faith that Bandai worked their butts off to make the best kit they could.


----------



## Richard Baker

Steve H said:


> On the U-Wing panel detail, I understand we're seeing official ILM 'assets' but it's just possible they aren't the actual, final, 'screen used' designs. Not likely I'm sure but we've seen this game of "hold it back, hold it back, wait until the release because if anyone sees it ahead of time it will COMPLETELY ruin the movie!!" before.
> 
> When Rogue One opens we'll know for sure. Myself, I have faith that Bandai worked their butts off to make the best kit they could.


Or it could be like the 1:144 Falcon being based on an earlier version of the asset than the final one used in the movie.

Not going to rivet count this subject myself- it's OK but not one of my favorite designs.

The Vader/TIE set is a little confusing to me- the stand provided has three openings for mounting arms and we see all three fighters being held by one multi-holder arm in the last picture. 
I would love to see the Rebel attack wings (three Y-Wings for set #1 and three X-Wings for set two) mad as kit sets also in 1:144. With waterslide decals you can match all three of the ships used.


----------



## publiusr

Daniel_B said:


> Hope that U-wing is just a prototype because the panel lines aren't accurate at all. The Revell U-wing has more accurate panel lines. ILM asset...


 Seems familiar: Quadfighter | Buck Rogers in the 25th Century Wiki | Fandom powered by Wikia


----------



## edge10

Out of box build of 1/6 Stormtrooper:

ƒoƒ“ƒ_ƒC1/6 ƒXƒg�[ƒ€ƒgƒ‹�[ƒp�[


----------



## Steve H

edge10 said:


> Out of box build of 1/6 Stormtrooper:
> 
> ƒoƒ“ƒ_ƒC1/6 ƒXƒg�[ƒ€ƒgƒ‹�[ƒp�[


Ohhh, I don't know... I'm in no way an expert of the subtle variations of the Stormtrooper armor (and there's crazy deep knowledge out there about it!) but that just looks 'off'. Best I can do is, it looks like an idealized CGI representation and not real 'practical' costuming-hand trimmed vac-formed plastic and glued and riveted and velcro'd together over a real human body.

I think the 1/12 scale models look more correct. 

Still, I bet this would look fine in the background if you needed Stormtroopers for your Hot Toys (or Sideshow) Darth Vader and you didn't feel like paying $200 (or more) each for them. 

The 're-purposed' MG-34 (I'm sure it has an official SW name. I'm too lazy to look  ) has an open bipod? Was that EVER shown in Star Wars? And when did Stormtroopers use anything other than the re-purposed Sterling SMG? Ahh, whatever. It's there. 

Thanks for sharing, Edge!


----------



## Zombie_61

Steve H said:


> Ohhh, I don't know... I'm in no way an expert of the subtle variations of the Stormtrooper armor (and there's crazy deep knowledge out there about it!) but that just looks 'off'. Best I can do is, it looks like an idealized CGI representation and not real 'practical' costuming-hand trimmed vac-formed plastic and glued and riveted and velcro'd together over a real human body...


I'm no expert either, but even I can tell the helmet is 5-10% too large.



Steve H said:


> ...The 're-purposed' MG-34 (I'm sure it has an official SW name. I'm too lazy to look  ) has an open bipod? Was that EVER shown in Star Wars? And when did Stormtroopers use anything other than the re-purposed Sterling SMG?


In-universe they're called the "DLT-19 Heavy Blaster". At least one Sandtrooper carried one on Tatooine when they were looking for R2 and 3PO, and Han carried one when he and Luke dressed as Stormtroopers to find Leia's cell on the Death Star. I can't recall ever seeing one in use with the bipod open; maybe in one of the battle scenes?


----------



## edge10

Wubby, over at Starship Modeller, did an unboxing video of the mini Falcon:






Here is his video of the double X-wing release:


----------



## Steve H

Wow, that's strange, those minor changes made to the 1/72 X-Wing kit. I guess I can kinda sorta buy the rationalization of "no standing pilot figure because license" or whatever but altering the R2 unit just takes it to bizarro land. 

Then again we got a standing pilot silhouette for the A-Wing and that was before The Embargo was (in theory) altered. With the A-wing I had thought it was just a 'placeholder' because we had gotten standing pilots with the other fighters (and I'll back that up a moment for the experts: DID we get standing pilots for the Y-Wing, TIE Interceptor and Snowspeeder? I know we did with the TIE and TIE Advanced) and for some reason Bandai just didn't want to make a standing A-Wing pilot but to actually alter the mold to REMOVE the existing X-Wing figure is just plain strange. It's not that it looked EXACTLY like Luke Skywalker, not instantly identifiable like Darth Vader, so what the what?

And man is that tiny Falcon pretty. Looks like someone is going to have to make a clear resin part of the engine exhaust area, I'm maybe a little sad the sensor (or whatever it does) dish doesn't rotate (but that should be a simple fix) and oops no landing gear (a bit more work, might also be an aftermarket thing to look forward to) but otherwise wow. 

Now let's have this kit in 1/144 and 1/72, huh?


----------



## edge10

schizophonic9 gives us an unboxing of the mini Falcon:

????????? ???????????????????


----------



## Steve H

edge10 said:


> schizophonic9 gives us an unboxing of the mini Falcon:
> 
> ????????? ???????????????????


Again, thank you for your work in sharing!

OK, that's still mind blowing, the detail. Only bits that bother me, the detail along the top of the 'cockpit tube' seems way overdone (that is to say, exaggerated. shouldn't it be like a quarter of the height it appears? maybe better as a decal, scalewise?) and sadly, the support for the antenna is just ass. It's what it needs to be for a tiny snap kit but I really think that is gonna need to be replaced, probably with photoetch. The dish itself looks great. 

It's impressive what Bandai can do with multi-part slide mold technology, no question, but in that specific part's case maybe they should have not done it that way. Again, not holding the kit in hand I can only imagine how TINY that part is so maybe I'm being fussy. 

Say it again. Bring us the original Falcon in 1/144 and 1/72 any time now, Bandai. We're ready!


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Steve H said:


> Again, not holding the kit in hand I can only imagine how TINY that part is so maybe I'm being fussy.


Oh. YOU sir, are fussy. There, I said it. :wink2:

I think a micro drill bit and a nice pointy Exacto could clean up that mount nicely -- at least good nuff. I'm actually looking forward to the build vids showing insane people opening up the cockpit, lighting it and putting figures inside. Someone is going to do it and it will be amazeballs.

It won't be me.


----------



## Steve H

Hunk A Junk said:


> Oh. YOU sir, are fussy. There, I said it. :wink2:
> 
> I think a micro drill bit and a nice pointy Exacto could clean up that mount nicely -- at least good nuff. I'm actually looking forward to the build vids showing insane people opening up the cockpit, lighting it and putting figures inside. Someone is going to do it and it will be amazeballs.
> 
> It won't be me.


Hah, or me either. 

But in hindsight I think you're right. There's decent detail on the part, and a little drill and cutting action to open the mount up even just a little should do wonders.


----------



## electric indigo

It's amazing when you put the two top views of the mini and the 144 Falcon next to each other. The Vehicle Model seems to be accurately scaled down from the larger kit without omitting details.


----------



## Steve H

electric indigo said:


> It's amazing when you put the two top views of the mini and the 144 Falcon next to each other. The Vehicle Model seems to be accurately scaled down from the larger kit without omitting details.


It IS impressive to see, isn't it? I'm glad the original poster doing the review the pics did that. 

Some of the expert builders here are gonna make stunning models...


----------



## Richard Baker

I am waiting for that Japanese guy to add a full cockpit, Gun wells and a complete set of landing lights (along with retractable landing gear). No matter how extreme, it will be done somewhere just to keep us humble...


----------



## Steve H

Richard Baker said:


> I am waiting for that Japanese guy to add a full cockpit, Gun wells and a complete set of landing lights (along with retractable landing gear). No matter how extreme, it will be done somewhere just to keep us humble...


I am positive that the most 'altered' thing is going to be making a clear exhaust baffle part. Some may experiment with drilling the existing part out and laying blue LEDs (or white with a blue diffusion piece) behind it. 

I await the dioramas made with the boarding ramp down and figures carved from grains of rice.


----------



## robiwon2

Is that a challenge I smell? :wink2:

I have one of these little guys in the mail right now........


----------



## INVAR

robiwon2 said:


> Is that a challenge I smell? :wink2:
> 
> I have one of these little guys in the mail right now........


Sadist.


----------



## edge10

TIE Striker page at Tag Hobby:

BANDAI 2017?1?26???: ?? 1/72?STARWARS: ROGUE ONE? Tie Striker 2,700Yen ? TAGhobby.com

Hat tip to Chiangkiaschecky.


----------



## spock62

Don't know if this has been discussed before, but over on *CultTVMan's* site, on the upcoming releases page, a Bandai U-Wing in *1/72* is listed. Hadn't heard about this before, I thought only a 1/144 version was coming. Can anyone confirm this?

Here's the link, scroll to the the bottom of the page in the "Coming in Early 2017" section, you'll see the kit listed but no link to any pictures: Upcoming kit releases ? UPDATED | CultTVman Fantastic Modeling


----------



## Steve H

spock62 said:


> Don't know if this has been discussed before, but over on *CultTVMan's* site, on the upcoming releases page, a Bandai U-Wing in *1/72* is listed. Hadn't heard about this before, I thought only a 1/144 version was coming. Can anyone confirm this?
> 
> Here's the link, scroll to the the bottom of the page in the "Coming in Early 2017" section, you'll see the kit listed but no link to any pictures: Upcoming kit releases ? UPDATED | CultTVman Fantastic Modeling


They have that listing for the 'vehicle model' U-Wing so they must know something we don't. I'm guessing they got some early word and confirmation from Japan will show up soon.

I note they're re-issuing the 1/350 Refit Enterprise. Would I be the only one who might wish they had done some retooling of that kit? Isn't there a large list of 'should have been better' issues with the kit or am I too influenced by the huge size of the 'tips and tricks and corrections' thread for that kit?


----------



## spock62

Steve H said:


> I note they're re-issuing the 1/350 Refit Enterprise. Would I be the only one who might wish they had done some retooling of that kit? Isn't there a large list of 'should have been better' issues with the kit or am I too influenced by the huge size of the 'tips and tricks and corrections' thread for that kit?


Only changes are the decals: UPDATE 1:350 Refit Enterprise reissue coming in 2017 | CultTVman Fantastic Modeling


----------



## edge10

Shoretrooper open box by schizophonic9:

????1/12????????


----------



## Xenodyssey

Thanks for the Shoretrooper link. The before and after painting photos were very informative.


----------



## Steve H

spock62 said:


> Only changes are the decals: UPDATE 1:350 Refit Enterprise reissue coming in 2017 | CultTVman Fantastic Modeling


Thank you. Is there a reason why they changed the decals? Were the originals lackluster?

Or are the new decals more about "if you don't want to do complex masking and painting use these" style builds?


----------



## electric indigo

Xenodyssey said:


> Thanks for the Shoretrooper link. The before and after painting photos were very informative.


The painted figure is from the SH Figuarts toy series.


----------



## FlyAndFight

Great to see that we've got a TIE Striker and a U-Wing coming soon!


----------



## Hunk A Junk

If Bandai is doing a U-Wing in 1/72, that goes to the top of my 'must have' list.


----------



## edge10

Test shot of TIE Striker and mini TIE set:

??????????????????????????????????????x1???????????? | ????????


----------



## TheKitBase

I really hope they release a SD and a TIE Bomber at some stage..


----------



## FlyAndFight

I hope they release their large scale SD that was displayed late last year. It would blow away the Zvezda one for sure, both in size and detailing.


----------



## ClubTepes

Come on

1/72 B-Wing.
1/72 TIE Bomber.
1/72 Millenium Falcon.

1/144 Imperial Shuttle.
1/144 Sand Crawler.
(Though I'd love to have these in 1/72, but think they would be too big and niche to do in that scale).

1/350 Blockade Runner.

1/1000 Medical Frigate.

1/2500 Star Destroyer (ESB Version......... Though the fact that the 3' and 8' are so different and fan affiliation to each might be something that is keeping them from doing one. Maybe).


----------



## FlyAndFight

Love your list. Here's hoping that "Mr. Bandai" reads it as well and agrees!


----------



## Steve H

Hey, speaking of... anybody catch any movement on Dragon's Star Wars releases? It's been a yeah, you'd think SOMETHING would have gotten released.

As to Bandai, this year's hobby shows could be interesting. I think ClubTepes wish list will mostly appear as Vehicle Model mini kits, I have some big hope for a 1/72 B-Wing or a nice large Blockade Runner, I just...wait...waaait a minute.

2017 is Star Wars 40th. Ohhhh. (aside. FORTY YEARS?! crap.  ) I think this may be an exciting year for Bandai and Star Wars. Time will tell.


----------



## ClubTepes

Steve H said:


> Hey, speaking of... anybody catch any movement on Dragon's Star Wars releases? It's been a yeah, you'd think SOMETHING would have gotten released.
> 
> As to Bandai, this year's hobby shows could be interesting. I think ClubTepes wish list will mostly appear as Vehicle Model mini kits, I have some big hope for a 1/72 B-Wing or a nice large Blockade Runner, I just...wait...waaait a minute.
> 
> 2017 is Star Wars 40th. Ohhhh. (aside. FORTY YEARS?! crap.  ) I think this may be an exciting year for Bandai and Star Wars. Time will tell.


As Steve knows, Bandai HAS produced big kits (1/350 Yamato and the 1/1000 Domelize) outsize of their large Gundum kits.

The Domelize (SP?) was a surprise because it was so huge, but the crowds wanted it.

I'll admit that a 1/350 Blockade Runner might be a little large (Even though that is only about 17") for their apparent marketing models, but considering their detail capabilities, they might be able to pull of a nice 1/1000 scale one (6").

But the 40th anniversary is something I didn't think of.
That might be a good time to release a 1/72 Falcon.
Which in my head is a no brainer considering that they can release three versions of it (ANH, ESB, TFA).
Lots of potential money there.


----------



## JGinyard

Seeing what they did in 1/144 scale, a 1/72 Falcon by Bandai would be stunning.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Steve H said:


> Hey, speaking of... anybody catch any movement on Dragon's Star Wars releases? It's been a yeah, you'd think SOMETHING would have gotten released.


It could be that some of the comments about the accuracy issues with its prototypes sent the designers back to the drawing boards for tweaks. Or they could be rethinking what kits they want to produce in order to fill voids in the Star Wars modeling market. One can only hope. If I were Dragon, I'd look at what Bandai and Revell were doing and make kits that don't cover the exact same territory. First kit I'd make? The Blockade Runner. Then I'd focus on kits that haven't been done before in styrene. The Escape Pod. The Sandcrawler. The Imperial Probe Droid.The Rebel Transport. The Twin Pod Cloud Car. The Medical Frigate. Home One. The Radiant VII. The Droid Control Ship. The Acclimator. There's so much low-hanging fruit companies could pick if they just got out of the "first, we have to do fighters and popular hero ships" mindset. It's awesome, for example, that Bandai has made figure kits a big part of its line. I never would've imagined a stormtrooper model when I was a kid, but it's great that Bandai is making them.


----------



## electric indigo

Dorobou's "how to build an interior & lights into the vehicle model Falcon":

???????????????????????So-net blog


----------



## Steve H

Hunk A Junk said:


> It could be that some of the comments about the accuracy issues with its prototypes sent the designers back to the drawing boards for tweaks. Or they could be rethinking what kits they want to produce in order to fill voids in the Star Wars modeling market. One can only hope. If I were Dragon, I'd look at what Bandai and Revell were doing and make kits that don't cover the exact same territory. First kit I'd make? The Blockade Runner. Then I'd focus on kits that haven't been done before in styrene. The Escape Pod. The Sandcrawler. The Imperial Probe Droid.The Rebel Transport. The Twin Pod Cloud Car. The Medical Frigate. Home One. The Radiant VII. The Droid Control Ship. The Acclimator. There's so much low-hanging fruit companies could pick if they just got out of the "first, we have to do fighters and popular hero ships" mindset. It's awesome, for example, that Bandai has made figure kits a big part of its line. I never would've imagined a stormtrooper model when I was a kid, but it's great that Bandai is making them.


I misspelled year and didn't catch it! ARGH! 

Anyway, it's probably the same mentality that makes every company that makes airplane kits whip out a P-51, a Bf-109, a Zero. Low hanging fruit.

Understand, we do live in a golden age as far as plastic kits are concerned, not just SF but 'real world' stuff. There's some INSANELY obscure stuff being made into kits that back in the '70s, you have to slap the stuffing out of a person who claimed they would happen. 

Bandai has been trying to learn a lesson since 1992. Any subject, any anime series, it's the main 'protagonist' machine that will sell the most, followed by the main 'antagonist'. All the others, they'll sell but not in the same numbers. In 1992 Bandai set out a directive that "Only Gundam sells, so now all mobile suits will be Gundams" thinking, for some dumb reason, it's the name Gundam that sells. So year after year they crank out dozens of kits called Gundam this-or-that and...the protagonist Gundam sells 50,000 units, all the others sell like 10,000 or so. Every. Single. Time.

*sigh*

So, the X-Wing and Darth Vader's TIE Fighter are Star Wars Bf-109, their Gundam. Everybody's gotta do them.


----------



## Steve H

electric indigo said:


> Dorobou's "how to build an interior & lights into the vehicle model Falcon":
> 
> ???????????????????????So-net blog


......

I...

I just...

wow. That guy gots some mad skillz. 

I wonder if he's just going to drill out the Falcon's exhaust baffle thing. I think he's trying to do this with only minor plastic card use and no re-casting. 

HE PUT HAN AND CHEWIE IN THAT TINY COCKPIT!!!!!!!


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Steve H said:


> So, the X-Wing and Darth Vader's TIE Fighter are Star Wars Bf-109, their Gundam. Everybody's gotta do them.


My fondest hope is that some forward thinking company will ultimately get past this type of thinking. Obviously, everyone wants to make money. And it's true, X-Wings, Falcons, and TIEs are the biggest sellers, just like any Star Trek ship named "Enterprise." But one would think, especially with a target-rich franchise like Star Wars, that someone would step up and say, "We'll make some of those kits the other guys AREN'T making." I mean, heck, they make EVERYTHING with a Star Wars label. At Target the other day I saw Star Wars barbecue tongs! Someone went through the hassle to design, fabricate, and market that item because they hoped someone somewhere would buy it. Yet no model company is willing to take the HUGE risk making a blockade runner?


----------



## Steve H

Hunk A Junk said:


> My fondest hope is that some forward thinking company will ultimately get past this type of thinking. Obviously, everyone wants to make money. And it's true, X-Wings, Falcons, and TIEs are the biggest sellers, just like any Star Trek ship named "Enterprise." But one would think, especially with a target-rich franchise like Star Wars, that someone would step up and say, "We'll make some of those kits the other guys AREN'T making." I mean, heck, they make EVERYTHING with a Star Wars label. At Target the other day I saw Star Wars barbecue tongs! Someone went through the hassle to design, fabricate, and market that item because they hoped someone somewhere would buy it. Yet no model company is willing to take the HUGE risk making a blockade runner?


Well, all this other junk (nerd home economics, I mean, really) is, again, low hanging fruit. You're making grilling tools, it's not a real effort to make lightsaber hilts for handles. Chip bowl? Paint it like the Death Star. And so on. It's an easy sell to nerds, geeks and their clueless 'upline' family (parents, grandparents, etc). "Oh isn't this CUTE! Johnny likes that Stars Wares stuff, let's get him the grill set and the apron and the mitt!"

Who is going to buy a 1/350 Rebel Blockade Runner? 5000 fans in the US? Maybe another 5-7,000 in Japan? A few more thousand rest of the world? Who can say for sure? Look, I want it. *I WANT IT* so I understand the frustration. I also want it to be designed so that significant parts of it can be used in the 'original design' Pirate Ship. Yes I know there's a significant scale difference. That's part of the fun. 

(aside: Might that mean that a 1/350 Blockade Runner = a 1/144 Pirate Ship? Because that would be awesome.)

Keep saying to yourself "40th Anniversary of Star Wars". If there's going to be a large scale Blockade Runner, this is the year for it. Ties in to Rogue One as well. I am fairly sure we'll see the kit in a Vehicle Model box.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Steve H said:


> Who is going to buy a 1/350 Rebel Blockade Runner? 5000 fans in the US?


I wish we had actual numbers to discuss, but I gotta think that this number is low. This ship isn't that obscure. Whenever that ship appears on screen, audiences know it (especially from the engine configuration). Admittedly, I don't know the economics of these things, but how does a company like Sideshow design and manufacture museum quality replicas of props and vehicles that are WAAAAY expensive, and appeal to far fewer consumers than, say, a $60 kit (I'm ballparking what a shelf-scale Blockade Runner might retail) and still manage to stay in business? Are the consumers of models and Sideshow's products really that different? But I agree, the 40th anniversary would be a good excuse for Bandai, or Revell, or Dragon to step up and finally make a decent kit of the first Star Wars ship to ever appear on screen. If they wanted to be really ghoulish about it, they could market it specifically as "Princess Leia's Blockade Runner" and put Carrie Fisher's Cinnamon bun picture on the cover.


----------



## ClubTepes

A while back, we were talking about the scale of those Death Star tile bases and using the comparison drawing of the X-Wing and gun tower from the SW Sketchbook.

Well, I got my rivit counter hat on and calipered the drawing out.

Turns out, that the gun tower from the A-Wing kit measured out to be 1/543 scale.

The closet existing scale would be the 1/537 Trek ships if your inclined to do a mash-up or at least display for scale.

The exhaust port though can't be the same scale as the 'exhaust port' was 2 meters.
That part though is in scale with the 1/72 stuff.

Obviously your milage (and opinion) may vary.

I myself was thinking of fudging it to 1/350 and put the mini-Falcon over a bunch of tiles and the gun tower.
However, for me fudging to 1/144 might be a little extreme and maybe make the gun turret barely larger than a man.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

ClubTepes said:


> I myself was thinking of fudging it to 1/350 and put the mini-Falcon over a bunch of tiles and the gun tower.


What about the mini X and Y wings?

http://caps.pictures/197/7-starwars4/full/star-wars4-movie-screencaps.com-12530.jpg


----------



## ClubTepes

Hunk A Junk said:


> What about the mini X and Y wings?
> 
> http://caps.pictures/197/7-starwars4/full/star-wars4-movie-screencaps.com-12530.jpg


I mentioned that in my post.

The mini kits are about 1/144 (ABOUT).
At that scale, the turret is REALLY small.

Now if you wanted to do a shadow box and put the turret way in the back, you might get away with it.

Its all up to you.


----------



## ClubTepes

Hunk A Junk said:


> I wish we had actual numbers to discuss, but I gotta think that this number is low. This ship isn't that obscure.


I think I have to agree with Steve on those numbers.

It has its fans, but then you have to seperate those fans into ones who want to build a model of it, versus those who can get one already built via the Star Wars game.

I have to admit, thats a pretty good looking game miniature.

Then, you have to think about those willing to pay about $100.00 or more for it.

Its not the Enterprise or even a Space 1999 Eagle.


----------



## Steve H

ClubTepes said:


> A while back, we were talking about the scale of those Death Star tile bases and using the comparison drawing of the X-Wing and gun tower from the SW Sketchbook.
> 
> Well, I got my rivit counter hat on and calipered the drawing out.
> 
> Turns out, that the gun tower from the A-Wing kit measured out to be 1/543 scale.
> 
> The closet existing scale would be the 1/537 Trek ships if your inclined to do a mash-up or at least display for scale.
> 
> The exhaust port though can't be the same scale as the 'exhaust port' was 2 meters.
> That part though is in scale with the 1/72 stuff.
> 
> Obviously your milage (and opinion) may vary.
> 
> I myself was thinking of fudging it to 1/350 and put the mini-Falcon over a bunch of tiles and the gun tower.
> However, for me fudging to 1/144 might be a little extreme and maybe make the gun turret barely larger than a man.


You are most probably correct, I've never ever been good on the math end of model building. It's a hampering factor in scratchbuilding and stuff, I admit. 

But consider this: It's possible that the Death Star is 'fractal' in some ways, that is similar designs of different sizes, scales. That frame grab just posted, if we can trust the 'ladder rungs' and 'hatches' we see, I'd say that the turret itself there is about 20 feet tall. (assuming 6 foot hatch, the side appears a bit more than three hatches tall, so adding fudge factor, around 20 feet. See? TERRIBLE at math  )

Then you have to have a GREAT DEBATE on just what those turrets were designed to fend off. Are the turrets meant to be the same as the main guns on a Star Destroyer? are they meant to fend off attacks from capital ships, or even boarding actions? They're clearly NOT designed to be mainly anti-aircraft weapons. Too slow to track properly. Blah blah blah. 

I think it's probably best to use that turret piece as decoration in some 'forced perspective' shadowbox diorama. I dunno.


----------



## Steve H

ClubTepes said:


> I think I have to agree with Steve on those numbers.
> 
> It has its fans, but then you have to seperate those fans into ones who want to build a model of it, versus those who can get one already built via the Star Wars game.
> 
> I have to admit, thats a pretty good looking game miniature.
> 
> Then, you have to think about those willing to pay about $100.00 or more for it.
> 
> Its not the Enterprise or even a Space 1999 Eagle.


Thank you, I appreciate that. Of course I'm pulling those numbers completely out of my butt (and thus in the eyes of some I'm just an 'armchair mock expert' or whatever) but I think they hold. 

It's that problem we keep having to discuss. The success of a product needs some specific conditions. 1. Knowledge the product exists. 2.Availability of the product and 3.Value for money has to meet customer expectations. 

These three conditions are all a serious challenge in our day and age. Hobbyshops are dying out. There is no mass advertising. Too many companies rely on the 'rare collectable' business model (limited numbers, artificial scarcity, promotion geared to the 'scalper/hoarder' customer which keeps the product at an affordable price out of the hands of the actual intended customer base) even for plastic model kits and of course prices go up and up. 

When I started seriously buying anime based model kits in the '80s it was a great time because the Yen was way way weak and even with obscene markups by sellers the value for money was still there. Paying $8.00 USD for a 1000 Yen model (actual price at conversion rate about $4) was a decent deal. Those kits were easily worth ten bucks. But when the Yen was adjusted, and the Dollar got weaker and suddenly those importers were charging $18 for a 1000 Yen kit (actual Japan retail around $8) I had to cut way back. That madness is one of the reasons Scott Hards went to Japan and started Hobbylink Japan. 

but I had knowledge, I understood importing and money conversion and shipping and customs and all that stuff, plus I kept up on the Japanese magazines so I knew about new stuff. I was informed in those nutty pre-internet years. But what about the guy who only knows about models by what he sees at Walmart (when they had a section) or Hobby Lobby? He would NEVER KNOW about, say, those old Takara Star Wars kits, or the more recent Fine Molds stuff. 

"Well, he can use the internet! he can google!"

He has to know the kit EXISTS or even MIGHT exist. Then there's the issue of translation (not likely a problem with Star Wars but man what a mess for anime stuff!) and... it's not about asking the question, it's about asking the RIGHT question in the right way.


----------



## Zombie_61

Steve H said:


> ...HE PUT HAN AND CHEWIE IN THAT TINY COCKPIT!!!!!!!


Yeah, but the likenesses are a little off.


----------



## S4Simon

I use to love building the original Star Wars model kits back in the 70's, even if they didn't go together at all well. Now I'm getting stuck into the Bandai kits, which I just love. So much detail and the fit is to die for. My problem is the more I finish, the more I want to buy. It's a never ending cycle. Anyway I've put a short video together of photos taken of my finished Bandai kits. All the models now sit in my dust free cinema display, which is where they should be.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Steve H said:


> Thank you, I appreciate that. Of course I'm pulling those numbers completely out of my butt (and thus in the eyes of some I'm just an 'armchair mock expert' or whatever) but I think they hold.


I'll bow to your greater wisdom (and in my eyes you're nothing but a huge hunk of awesome ;-)). But I'm still skeptical. I can't get over the fact that we can have kits of the Derelict and Johnny Quest's plane, but Princess Leia's ship from arguably one of the most famous scenes in the most popular film franchise of all time is just too much of a reach for any company to try. It just doesn't add up. I bet I could show a picture of an Eagle, the Proteus, and the Blockade Runner to any random group of 100 people and the vast majority would identify the Runner over the other two (assuming they even recognized the Eagle and Proteus at all). In the year since I've build my Eagle, I've had exactly zero visitors to my house know what it was or what it was from. But the Star Wars kits? Everyone knows them. Yeah, it's anecdotal evidence, but I bet it's more true than not.


----------



## Steve H

Hunk A Junk said:


> I'll bow to your greater wisdom (and in my eyes you're nothing but a huge hunk of awesome ;-)). But I'm still skeptical. I can't get over the fact that we can have kits of the Derelict and Johnny Quest's plane, but Princess Leia's ship from arguably one of the most famous scenes in the most popular film franchise of all time is just too much of a reach for any company to try. It just doesn't add up. I bet I could show a picture of an Eagle, the Proteus, and the Blockade Runner to any random group of 100 people and the vast majority would identify the Runner over the other two (assuming they even recognized the Eagle and Proteus at all). In the year since I've build my Eagle, I've had exactly zero visitors to my house know what it was or what it was from. But the Star Wars kits? Everyone knows them. Yeah, it's anecdotal evidence, but I bet it's more true than not.


I appreciate the complement. Don't know if I deserve such but I'll take it. 

I can't disagree with you here. All I can say there's Star Wars ships and there's Star Wars ships. I would say the Falcon and the Star Destroyer have a huge 'Q' factor, the SD in particular because it was copied in some way or another for YEARS in space movies. I think it's just about reached 'Flash Gordon Rocketship' status as far as popular culture 'embedded knowledge' goes. 

The Blockade Runner, keep in mind, we really don't see a whole lot of. A couple of minutes, tops. I would say there's more 'impression' than 'vision' if that makes sense. 

Saying that I am pretty sure if you just plopped a picture in front of an average person they would likely say "that looks like Star Wars" at the very least. 

(OTOH if you put it in with a pile of pics of Space:1999 vehicles they likely would think it was part of that  )

No, my main hangup is more about the lack of retail infrastructure, promotion and all those other factors. Had the kit been released in the early '80s by MPC I feel it would have sold tens of thousands of units. It also would have been a kit filled with regret and suffering and massive reworking much like the MPC Falcon and Star Destroyer. 

If Bandai releases a large scale Blockade Runner, I would hope they would keep the pricepoint under 10,000 Yen. 6-8000 would be about the sweet spot I think.


----------



## ClubTepes

Steve H said:


> I appreciate the complement. Don't know if I deserve such but I'll take it.
> 
> I can't disagree with you here. All I can say there's Star Wars ships and there's Star Wars ships. I would say the Falcon and the Star Destroyer have a huge 'Q' factor, the SD in particular because it was copied in some way or another for YEARS in space movies. I think it's just about reached 'Flash Gordon Rocketship' status as far as popular culture 'embedded knowledge' goes.
> 
> The Blockade Runner, keep in mind, we really don't see a whole lot of. A couple of minutes, tops. I would say there's more 'impression' than 'vision' if that makes sense.
> 
> Saying that I am pretty sure if you just plopped a picture in front of an average person they would likely say "that looks like Star Wars" at the very least.
> 
> (OTOH if you put it in with a pile of pics of Space:1999 vehicles they likely would think it was part of that  )
> 
> No, my main hangup is more about the lack of retail infrastructure, promotion and all those other factors. Had the kit been released in the early '80s by MPC I feel it would have sold tens of thousands of units. It also would have been a kit filled with regret and suffering and massive reworking much like the MPC Falcon and Star Destroyer.
> 
> If Bandai releases a large scale Blockade Runner, I would hope they would keep the pricepoint under 10,000 Yen. 6-8000 would be about the sweet spot I think.


You might be surprised that the Blockade runner has about (maybe less, than 30 seconds of screen time in ANH.

And MAYBE a total of a MINUTE of screen time in the whole original trilogy.

But that of course was enough to develop a fan following.

It has even been listed on the FSM's 'Most wanted kits' list on more than one occasion.

But still, that wasn't enough to get anyone to produce a kit.

A more practicle reason that a kit hasn't been produced yet, is the number of parts that it would take to produce the kit.

The 11 engines on the back end are certainly impressive, but the resulting number of parts needed to reproduce them (in my opinion) has probably been the most contributing factor (when measured against its perceived sales potential) from keeping a kit of the blockade runner from going forward. 

Oh, before someone says that they just needed to make 11 of each part from one single tool, be aware that the engines are slightly different from each other and that efficiency couldn't be used in this case.


----------



## Steve H

ClubTepes said:


> You might be surprised that the Blockade runner has about (maybe less, than 30 seconds of screen time in ANH.
> 
> And MAYBE a total of a MINUTE of screen time in the whole original trilogy.
> 
> But that of course was enough to develop a fan following.
> 
> It has even been listed on the FSM's 'Most wanted kits' list on more than one occasion.
> 
> But still, that wasn't enough to get anyone to produce a kit.
> 
> A more practicle reason that a kit hasn't been produced yet, is the number of parts that it would take to produce the kit.
> 
> The 11 engines on the back end are certainly impressive, but the resulting number of parts needed to reproduce them (in my opinion) has probably been the most contributing factor (when measured against its perceived sales potential) from keeping a kit of the blockade runner from going forward.
> 
> Oh, before someone says that they just needed to make 11 of each part from one single tool, be aware that the engines are slightly different from each other and that efficiency couldn't be used in this case.


You're right, it's a surprisingly complex design, possibly helped by being built as one thing and then significantly altered after that design was considered 'locked down'.

Don't be surprised if Bandai chooses the 'one tool' approach to the engines. 

But then again, they did go to the effort of having those different parts for the X-Wing, a thing I still don't quite grasp. When they put different nose and engine parts in the kit and marked them 'Luke's X-Wing', was that because the 'hero' model of Red 5 was different from any others, or was it more about the difference between the live action set prop and the effects miniature?


----------



## Zombie_61

ClubTepes said:


> You might be surprised that the Blockade runner has about (maybe less, than 30 seconds of screen time in ANH.
> 
> And MAYBE a total of a MINUTE of screen time in the whole original trilogy.
> 
> But that of course was enough to develop a fan following...


Two words: Willrow Hood. Arguably better known as "Ice Cream Maker Guy"--an extra wearing orange coveralls carrying what looks like an ice cream maker (actually a computer memory core) running through the halls of Cloud City in _The Empire Strikes Back_.










A completely irrelevant character who appears on screen for only a few seconds, but so many fans inquired about him that they had to cook up a name and a back story. They even produced at least one action figure. 

If there's a buck to be made from merchandising _anything_ from Star Wars they'll do it. My guess is you're right about the costs to produce a Tantive IV kit; someone crunched the numbers, and The Suits weren't confident such a kit would generate enough of a profit to make it worth the effort.


----------



## ClubTepes

Zombie_61 said:


> Two words: Willrow Hood. Arguably better known as "Ice Cream Maker Guy"--an extra wearing orange coveralls carrying what looks like an ice cream maker (actually a computer memory core) running through the halls of Cloud City in _The Empire Strikes Back_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A completely irrelevant character who appears on screen for only a few seconds, but so many fans inquired about him that they had to cook up a name and a back story. They even produced at least one action figure.
> 
> If there's a buck to be made from merchandising _anything_ from Star Wars they'll do it. My guess is you're right about the costs to produce a Tantive IV kit; someone crunched the numbers, and The Suits weren't confident such a kit would generate enough of a profit to make it worth the effort.


Interesting.
NEVER even noticed that guy.

See, some people remember one thing and other people remember others.


----------



## Richard Baker

I really don't see how the Tantive IV's eleven engines would cause any problem for Bandai making the kit. They could be either one duplicate Sprue eleven times with an extra one for the plant on differences or one sprue with twenty two halves modeled differently- they are a big intelligent company that has done this sort of thing many times and I have full confidence they can produce anything they choose to. The ship, while it does get little screen time, is iconic- it is the very first thing we see of that new universe and the opening chase sequence sets the stage for the entire saga. 

I do wish Bandai would stop focusing so much on the figure kits as return to the vehicle subjects- their much anticipated larger Star Destroyer kit has been upstaged by the Russian kit already.


----------



## robiwon2

Oh, Bandai is still churning out vehicle kits, the only problem is that the majority are in the Mini range!

Bandai, please don't forget us larger modelers! (and I don't mean weight wise!)


----------



## Hunk A Junk

I don't buy the screen time argument. The Slave I (Boba Fett version) was on screen for 3 shots in TESB (not including an interior cockpit shot, the SE added 2 additional shots, one a matte painting seen through a window) and it got a reasonably accurate kit back in 1980. The B-Wing was a 'blink and you'll miss it' ship in ROTJ and it has been a kit. The Blockade Runner had 5 shots in ANH. Arguably, the Blockade Runner is the ship most people think of when they think "rebel ship" (non fighter, of course). I really can't accept the "it's just too obscure of subject" argument. When it reappeared in ROTS in 2005, the audience cheered upon recognizing it. It's too detailed to make into a kit? Any more detailed than the greeblie-encrusted Falcon or SD?

I think the reason it hasn't been a kit yet has nothing to do with screen time, difficulty, popularity, industry economics, or 'want' on behalf of modelers. I think it's that kits are mainly selected as marketing tools for a film's release. We have K2SO and Shore Trooper kits because there's a new movie in the theaters. We got Clone Wars kits because the show was on the air. Kits support the show and vise versa. It's also that companies enter into the license and feel the need to do the biggest sellers first: which means X-Wings, TIEs, and the MF. The biggest obstacle to getting a Blockade Runner from Bandai or anyone else this year is that now they'll be preparing Episode VIII models for December. I bet we'll get the new A-Wing variant, a new trooper or 3, some Knights of Ren, and whatever other "hero ship" is introduced. Honestly, the only way I see us getting a Runner now is if Disney capitalizes (I hate to say it, but business is business) on Carrie Fisher's death by marketing it as "Princess Leia's Starship."


----------



## robiwon2

Or cross your fingers and hope that Zvezda gives us a 2 foot kit!


----------



## Hunk A Junk

If Zvezda or Dragon were to step in an be the company that specializes in "void" kits -- the subjects that were missed (Blockade Runner, Sandcrawler, TIE Bomber, Sith Infiltrator), done poorly the first time (Republic Gunship, Droid fighter, B-Wing), or too obscure (escape pod, Radiant VII) -- that would be amazing.


----------



## electric indigo

Here's the procedure: Revell will come up with a pre-painted 15 cm shake & bake Tantive IV kit with silly electronics. Then Dragon will tease us with a huge prototype that will never get Disney's approval due to the somewhat lazy execution. Then Zvezda will release a simplified kit that we will buy because it is a tad longer and only a tad more expensive than the X-Wing game miniature. At that point Bandai will come to the conclusion that the market is pretty much dead for starships and concentrate on their 1/6 scale figure kits...


----------



## Hunk A Junk

electric indigo said:


> Here's the procedure: Revell will come up with a pre-painted 15 cm shake & bake Tantive IV kit with silly electronics. Then Dragon will tease us with a huge prototype that will never get Disney's approval due to the somewhat lazy execution. Then Zvezda will release a simplified kit that we will buy because it is a tad longer and only a tad more expensive than the X-Wing game miniature. At that point Bandai will come to the conclusion that the market is pretty much dead for starships and concentrate on their 1/6 scale figure kits...


You really know how to hurt a guy. With truth. 

:wink2:


----------



## edge10

Apparently the 1/2 scale BB-8 will be released in April:

[ame]https://youtu.be/hthd8KLxNy0?t=2655[/ame]


----------



## edge10

robiwon2 said:


> Oh, Bandai is still churning out vehicle kits, the only problem is that the majority are in the Mini range!
> 
> Bandai, please don't forget us larger modelers! (and I don't mean weight wise!)


Churning out vehicle kits? I see what you did there (under the pic of Ice Cream Machine Guy from Empire).


----------



## ClubTepes

1/2 ? Scale BB-8??

Hmmmmmmmm.


How bout more 1/6 scale figure kits.


----------



## Steve H

1/2 scale BB -8 makes no sense. Unless they're re-purposing tooling for one of the various 'Haro' toys/home items that they may have laying around. 

Doesn't really matter, the next round of hobby trade shows are due soon. We'll learn more then.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Steve H said:


> 1/2 scale BB -8 makes no sense.


Well, it makes sense in that BB-8 will be featured in Episode VIII and IX, so it gives them a tie-in kit for the next four years. It just reinforces the idea that kits are mostly (but not always) part of a film's marketing. But it certainly is frustrating that companies can make multiple-size kits of some subjects but we can't get even one kit of others. It's like there is a religious prohibition against making a dang blockade runner.


----------



## Richard Baker

Not just against the Blockade Runner- there seems an industry wide avoidance of any Capital Ships. I am hoping that Bandai breaks that trend eventually since their Yamato series is full of big starships in different scales.


----------



## Steve H

Hunk A Junk said:


> Well, it makes sense in that BB-8 will be featured in Episode VIII and IX, so it gives them a tie-in kit for the next four years. It just reinforces the idea that kits are mostly (but not always) part of a film's marketing. But it certainly is frustrating that companies can make multiple-size kits of some subjects but we can't get even one kit of others. It's like there is a religious prohibition against making a dang blockade runner.


I agree about merchandising reasons. I'm just confused about it being 1/2 scale. Japanese houses (apartments and whatever) don't have a lot of room, ya know. You're gonna have to REALLY love BB-8 to dedicate that much space to him. 

And, does he have that attachment that R2-D2 built up? Granted, BB-8 is an easy doodle in your school notebook and any kid can mock one up for play, but it's about impossible to make it WORK if you're a kid goofing around. "OK, we're rebels and mom's Yoga ball is BB-8, we have to escape!"

R2-D2 was pretty easy. Heck, 'Hardware Wars' could even do it. 

R2 became iconic, BB-8 is a gimmick*. But maybe that's just me being old. 

*I say gimmick because dang, that 'head' part staying on top of the ball, that's befuddling and visually interesting. We know that all manner of trickery took place for that to happen but the illusion does take hold and you 'roll' (sorry) with it. It's only when you stop and realize it just doesn't make SENSE and it's basically magic that it falls apart. For me at least.


----------



## Steve H

Richard Baker said:


> Not just against the Blockade Runner- there seems an industry wide avoidance of any Capital Ships. I am hoping that Bandai breaks that trend eventually since their Yamato series is full of big starships in different scales.


Well, Yamato is kind of different.The ships are essentially characters. Bandai can follow the 'Gundam' business model (and they have deep history with the Yamato license) but they do have that damnable beancounter 'self censor' when it comes to COMPLETING the line. 
We haven't gotten any of the Gamilas fighters in 1/72. We're missing the Type 100 and the Cosmo Seagull for the Earth vehicles. Yamato 2202 is probably going to go heavy on the Gatlantis (Comet Empire) ships and the introduction of the Cosmo Tiger II fighter but will they 'backtrack' to fill the gaps? Unknown. 

What I *am* surprised by, regarding Bandai and Star Wars capital ships, is that they haven't flooded the market with small box scale Vehicle Model kits of these. I know it's not what's desired and I'm not going to say 'a bite is better than an empty plate' because I think the Star Wars miniature game fulfills that niche. 

On reflection I'm a bit surprised how restrained Bandai has been with their Star Wars license. Granted they do seem to be full speed ahead when it comes to their 1/12 scale figure kits but ships/vehicles, maybe just a little slow. OTOH, we're now in the 40th anniversary of Star Wars. It will be interesting to see if that opens the flood gates.


----------



## edge10

U-wing and TIE Striker Combo page:

STAR WARS PLASTIC MODEL - ???? ??????

Mini classic TIE page:

STAR WARS PLASTIC MODEL - ???? ??????


----------



## Steve H

soooooo pretty....


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Bandai got the wing pivot point correct on the U-Wing (on the Revell it's too far aft between the two engine pods) and it makes a big difference to how the wings (okay, okay... S-foils) look in the open position. I wish it was 1/72, but it's still pretty sweet.


----------



## Daniel_B

Hey, I just thought I'd let everyone know what I ran across at the bookstore. It's a book called Star Wars: Ship Factory. It's a combination book and paper model for the Millennium Falcon. It contains several renders of ILM's Force Awakens Falcon, but the really great thing is that the paper model is printed from ILM's texture maps. This provides EXCELLENT reference on painting the surface. If you wondered oh, where does this streak go, and where does that blaster mark go, you can just reference the paper model and it's movie accurate. It also contains paper models of Kylo Ren's shuttle and the First Order Tie Fighter, which too are printed from ILM's textures.


----------



## Zombie_61

Daniel_B said:


> Hey, I just thought I'd let everyone know what I ran across at the bookstore. It's a book called Star Wars: Ship Factory...


I agree with you about this being a good "painter's guide". But the reviews on Amazon are anything but favorable--difficult to assemble, not engineered well, the cardboard is too thin and tears easily--so it's apparently almost useless for anyone who wants to actually build them as paper models.


----------



## Steve H

Zombie_61 said:


> I agree with you about this being a good "painter's guide". But the reviews on Amazon are anything but favorable--difficult to assemble, not engineered well, the cardboard is too thin and tears easily--so it's apparently almost useless for anyone who wants to actually build them as paper models.


OTOH some of us buy books (well, my case, used to  ) just to have them, as references or curiosities or for the strange idea of 'preserving' them in the face of all the people who would use them as intended. 

I bought several copies of the Star Trek The Motion Picture 'Sticker' and 'Build the Bridge' books for just that reason, as tempting as it was to cover a notebook and briefcase with the stickers. 

A bit ago I also bought some Japanese papercraft books (one that builds Tracy Island from Thunderbirds, the other that builds the special science building from Ultraman) again, to have them. Man the Japanese come up with some crazy insane complex paper constructions!


----------



## electric indigo

1/144 AT-AT coming in March!










BANDAI 2017?3???: ?? 1/144?STARWARS? AT-AT 4,200Yen ? TAGhobby.com


----------



## edge10

electric indigo said:


> 1/144 AT-AT coming in March!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BANDAI 2017?3???: ?? 1/144?STARWARS? AT-AT 4,200Yen ? TAGhobby.com


A big no thanks on the scale. What are thinking, a 6" tall AT-AT. :crying:


----------



## electric indigo

Apparently, it's difficult in Japan to sell anything larger than the standard 1/144 Gundam...

What's up with the "ear" guns on the pictured AT-AT?


----------



## Richard Baker

1:144 ATAT is fine with me- don't have a lot of display space myself. Nice to see them going back to the original trilogy subjects again.


----------



## Daniel_B

Well they gotta do a 1/144 Snowspeeder then. Diorama possibilities.


----------



## edge10

Daniel_B said:


> Well they gotta do a 1/144 Snowspeeder then. Diorama possibilities.


Yeah, and that would weigh in at just under an inch and a half long. :surprise:


----------



## Steve H

I rather like that they seem to give the option for a crashed AT-AT. That could make an amazing 'forced perspective' diorama with the 1/48 Snowspeeder. 

I'm going to go out on a limb (and I don't think it's that far or that wobbly  ) that this is going to be fully poseable. 

Seems to me 1/144 scale makes this an 'army builder' kit, as stated, perfect for dioramas. I do hope there's a few 1/144 Snowspeeders included. 

(still wanting a 1/72 Snowspeeder for hanger dioramas.)


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Awesome! 1/144 is okay by me. Would I like it larger? Sure, but I'm more concerned with accurate proportions and details. I also hope Bandai scales the model based on the shot of Luke dangling from the tow cable under the walker. I think modelers and even the cross-section artists tend to undersize the machine.

http://caps.pictures/198/0-starwars5/full/star-wars5-movie-screencaps.com-3675.jpg

Hopefully, making the AT-AT will lead to the AT-TE and AT-ACT.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

I also hope Bandai becomes the first model company to finally get the AT-AT's foot right. It's two pieces (something even the cross-sections book gets wrong).

http://caps.pictures/198/0-starwars5/full/star-wars5-movie-screencaps.com-3520.jpg


----------



## edge10

Hunk A Junk said:


> I also hope Bandai becomes the first model company to finally get the AT-AT's foot right. It's two pieces (something even the cross-sections book gets wrong).
> 
> http://caps.pictures/198/0-starwars5/full/star-wars5-movie-screencaps.com-3520.jpg


Depends on which miniature you reference, doesn't it:

http://www.modelermagic.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/P1200921.jpg

Edit:

I'll be darned if this shot, doesn't make it look like the foot, further from the camera, has the same feature:

http://www.modelermagic.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/IMG_7075.jpg

Taken from here:

http://www.modelermagic.com/?p=59471


----------



## edge10

electric indigo said:


> Apparently, it's difficult in Japan to sell anything larger than the standard 1/144 Gundam...
> 
> What's up with the "ear" guns on the pictured AT-AT?


Amazing set of reference pictures here, should answer the gun question:

Modeler's Miniatures & Magic


----------



## Steve H

It looks like once again we're going to have 'rivetcounter anger' over a kit. I don't see anything going on at the underside of the AT-AT that looks a THING like where Luke cut open a hatch to toss a grenade (errrr, 'thermal detonator') in to make it go boomba. 

There appears to be some discontinuity between the studio used filming miniature and the live action elements.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Like all Star Wars vehicles, the models never match the full size sets. And even the models don't agree with each other. The shot of Luke dangling under the walker makes Luke a different scale than when the walker crushes the snowspeeder with its foot. If one goes by the foot crusher scale, the AT-AT overall is much smaller. I like to imagine the AT-AT being being on the big side.

Edge, I may be mistaken, but I believe the Walker in those photos is one built specifically to collapse to the ground. That's why those angles are removed from the legs at the knee joints -- so the legs will fold more. In other words, a "stunt At-AT." When the walkers are in motion, however, it's pretty clear the foot itself is two pieces that act like shock absorbers. It appears Bandai is including some kind of spring mechanism to replicate the effect.

http://caps.pictures/198/0-starwars5/full/star-wars5-movie-screencaps.com-3026.jpg


----------



## ClubTepes

Hunk A Junk said:


> I also hope Bandai becomes the first model company to finally get the AT-AT's foot right. It's two pieces (something even the cross-sections book gets wrong).
> 
> http://caps.pictures/198/0-starwars5/full/star-wars5-movie-screencaps.com-3520.jpg


Yes, great screen grab illustration.

I always have trouble describing that aspect of detail.

The foot has a shock absorber in it, where it compresses when it touches down.

NOBODY and I mean NOBODY has modeled this, as it would require more parts or haven't even caught that aspect of detail.


----------



## ClubTepes

Steve H said:


> It looks like once again we're going to have 'rivetcounter anger' over a kit. I don't see anything going on at the underside of the AT-AT that looks a THING like where Luke cut open a hatch to toss a grenade (errrr, 'thermal detonator') in to make it go boomba.
> 
> There appears to be some discontinuity between the studio used filming miniature and the live action elements.


Not sure where you get the idea of rivet counter anger on this one.?


----------



## Steve H

ClubTepes said:


> Not sure where you get the idea of rivet counter anger on this one.?


I used 'rivetcounter' as a placeholder for lack of a good, concise term for "
Person who insists that impossible things must make sense because that's what we saw" such as fitting the studio set for the Jupiter II lower deck inside the 'as seen' proportions of the modified Gemini XII shell that was the Jupiter II, or the stage set of the Galileo shuttlecraft interior fitting 'as seen' into the shell on the soundstage as well as the people who oddly insist that a model kit MUST be an exact, perfect replica of the filming miniature as seen on stage (which, as you know, is in complete contradiction to the above two examples  )

So, the underside of the stop-motion miniatures of the AT-AT is as rough and kinda cruddy and looks nothing like what we see Luke dealing with. SOMEBODY gonna bitch about that no matter what way Bandai goes in the detail of the kit. If it's not EXACTLY like that cruddy looking belly on that otherwise beautiful miniature, gonna be a riot. Yet a person who wants an idealized AT-AT that looks like a working, functional weapons platform and that mess gets cleaned up a bit will be lambasted for wanting that because duh, it's NOT a real vehicle so shut up. 

*whew*

And yes, I do say the miniatures were kind of cruddy looking. I recall feeling much dismay that 1984 Worldcon in L.A., seeing the Snowspeeder with cockeyed turbolasers, wobbly paint lines, the famous "if you can't see it we didn't put it there" figures in the cockpit... 

But it didn't matter because you're not supposed to see them close up and not moving. What mattered was the illusion they created.


----------



## electric indigo

More bits of information:










Crashed pose confirmed, snow base, and a variety of actuator positions on the leg panels.

BANDAI 2017?3???: ?? 1/144?STARWARS? AT-AT 4,200Yen ? TAGhobby.com


----------



## Hunk A Junk

ClubTepes said:


> NOBODY and I mean NOBODY has modeled this, as it would require more parts or haven't even caught that aspect of detail.


[Raises hand excitedly] I DID!! I DID!! 

I cut the AMT kit's feet into two pieces and then added thick styrene sheet to the bottom of the upper barrel to make it longer so it could recess into the new hole in the lower foot pad. In my display, the three feet touching the ground are compressed and the one foot lifted is extended.


----------



## robiwon2

Do you know one of the great things about this kit??? Huh, do ya???





One red LED to fully light it up!!!!!


----------



## Richard Baker

electric indigo said:


> More bits of information:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crashed pose confirmed, snow base, and a variety of actuator positions on the leg panels.
> 
> BANDAI 2017?3???: ?? 1/144?STARWARS? AT-AT 4,200Yen ? TAGhobby.com


I guess since they are not shown in that geewiz image scaled Snowspeeders and weapon emplacements are not going to be included with this kit.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Richard Baker said:


> I guess since they are not shown in that geewiz image scaled Snowspeeders and weapon emplacements are not going to be included with this kit.


Until Bandai comes out with a snowspeeder mini kit, it looks like Shapeways will have to come to the rescue.


----------



## Steve H

Richard Baker said:


> I guess since they are not shown in that geewiz image scaled Snowspeeders and weapon emplacements are not going to be included with this kit.


Yeah, I think you're right. That's a 'sell sheet' sent to retailers to let them know it's coming and what to expect, pretty much everything is there so the hobby shop can answer the questions of the customers. It would be unusual for them to slip in a surprise like in-scale Snowspeeders. 

However, I don't discount Bandai doing something nasty like having a separate mini diorama kit of some rebel trenches, emplacements and Snowspeeders available only via their online Japan-only web store. 

I think the intent of the display(as it is now) is to build the kit 'crashed', then hook the Snowspeeder's base to it for a forced perspective shelf diorama.

But yes, you Shapeways meisters, get to work on some 1/144 Snowspeeders, turrets, that weird radar gun thingie...


----------



## butler

*meaning of "pre-painted"?*

All,

Silly question. On one website, it lists the 1/144 U-Wing as being a "painted, articulated, 1/144 scale plastic model kit set". On another website, it also describes the kit as a "pre-painted snap model kit".

However, it seems that every other 1/144 Bandai Star Wars kit is not "pre-painted" in the sense that you assemble it and you're done. So,

1. Has Bandai made an exception here? The U-Wing pre-paint job will be in a truly final, build-it-and-you're-done configuration?

2. Or when they say, "pre-painted", they mean that it comes in a decent color to begin with, complemented with good decals, such that the final product will satisfy the casual fan (but a hard-core model-maker will likely have to detail further)? 

Respectfully,
Butler


----------



## Steve H

Butler, it's been my experience that current Bandai style is to mold kits in colors, and break the parts down in such a way that there is minimal painting required, if you built it straight from the box including decals/stickers, you'd have a pretty fair representation. 

I suspect whatever web site you're mentioning, they were lazy and just copy/pasted the description from the Revell kit. 

There WAS a time, back in the late '70s to maybe the mid '80s there were some kits that had minor pre-painting, mostly from Space Battleship Yamato. The waterline of the Yamato would be painted this thick red, as was one of the parts trees. Once they developed the 'system injection' method of being able to shoot different colored plastic into the same mold, even to the point of some parts actually being several colors of plastic on one part, they stopped pre-painting kits.

Altho, hm. Does tampo printing markings on specific kit parts count as pre-painting? They still do that.


----------



## butler

Steve H -- thank you for your insightful reply! 

It sounds like we've got option #2 going on. The Bandai 1/144 U-Wing kit isn't atypical/unique -- it will be similar to all the other 1/144 kits released so far: plastic pieces in an acceptable starting/base color, with lots of great decals that pretty much get you to a decent finished product (unless you're a hardcore model-maker/perfectionist). Not a "true" pre-painted model (like the miniatures from the X-Wing/Armada series from Fantasy Flight Games) that's ready out of the box (paint-wise).


----------



## electric indigo

New pics (renders?) of the AT-AT:

BANDAI 2017?3???: ?? 1/144?STARWARS? AT-AT 4,200Yen ? TAGhobby.com

Great details, no Snowspeeders, but you get two AT-AT drivers!

Oh and 1/6 Yoda:

BANDAI 2017?3???: ?? 1/6?STARWARS?Yoda 3,000Yen ? TAGhobby.com


----------



## Hunk A Junk

electric indigo said:


> New pics (renders?) of the AT-AT:
> 
> BANDAI 2017?3???: ?? 1/144?STARWARS? AT-AT 4,200Yen ? TAGhobby.com
> 
> Great details, no Snowspeeders, but you get two AT-AT drivers!


Okay, for being a smaller kit, those detail blow the old AMT kit out of the water. Looking at those pictures I'm remembering all the things I fixed or added to my build years ago and thinking, "Yup, they got that right. Good, that too. Okay, I won't have to fix that..." It looks like that removable panel will be perfect for concealing a coin battery. I'm impressed. A couple of these will look nice sitting next to the Zvezda SD on the shelf.



electric indigo said:


> Oh and 1/6 Yoda:
> 
> BANDAI 2017?3???: ?? 1/6?STARWARS?Yoda 3,000Yen ? TAGhobby.com


Well, this is a surprise. At first, I saw the AOTC facial proportions and pose and worried there'd be griping that it wasn't the "real" Yoda, but it's nice they're offering the benign OT Yoda pose too. Would've rather seen a B-Wing or TIE Bomber, but I'm confident we'll get there. Eventually. Good thing I have plenty to build in the meantime.


----------



## Zombie_61

Hunk A Junk said:


> ...Well, this is a surprise. At first, I saw the AOTC facial proportions and pose and worried there'd be griping that it wasn't the "real" Yoda, but it's nice they're offering the benign OT Yoda pose too...


I can't read Japanese so I'm not 100% certain, but comments on other websites have supported (but not confirmed) the conclusion I came to after reviewing that page--this is a combination kit with a 1/6 scale Prequel Trilogy Yoda (the CG version) and a 1/12 scale Original Trilogy Yoda. I'm sure we'll learn more about this kit before it's released.

A 1/12 scale Yoda seems a bit odd to me as it would be only 2" tall (approximately). But as a "bonus" figure sold with the larger kit, it makes more sense and appeases modelers who would like a Yoda kit in scale with Bandai's other 1/12 scale figure kits.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Zombie_61 said:


> A 1/12 scale Yoda seems a bit odd to me as it would be only 2" tall (approximately). But as a "bonus" figure sold with the larger kit, it makes more sense and appeases modelers who would like a Yoda kit in scale with Bandai's other 1/12 scale figure kits.


I can see that. Honestly, I'm not sure scale is big factor for this kit. How many people would display Yoda alongside their 1/12 figures and worry about scale? How many dioramas would people really make? I guess someone could put prequel Yoda alongside some clone troopers in a diorama, but given obligatory PT hostility how many are really going to do that (or admit it in public)? :laugh:

Knowing Bandai, the next version of Yoda will be in a 1/144 kit and we'll need a scanning electron microscope to assemble it.


----------



## edge10

Hunk A Junk said:


> I can see that. Honestly, I'm not sure scale is big factor for this kit. How many people would display Yoda alongside their 1/12 figures and worry about scale? How many dioramas would people really make? I guess someone could put prequel Yoda alongside some clone troopers in a diorama, but given obligatory PT hostility how many are really going to do that (or admit it in public)? :laugh:
> 
> Knowing Bandai, the next version of Yoda will be in a 1/144 kit and we'll need a scanning electron microscope to assemble it.


When 1/144 scale you become, look so good, you will not.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Another option for lighting the AT-AT, for those who want to do more than just light the cockpit.


----------



## Steve H

Hunk A Junk said:


> I can see that. Honestly, I'm not sure scale is big factor for this kit. How many people would display Yoda alongside their 1/12 figures and worry about scale? How many dioramas would people really make? I guess someone could put prequel Yoda alongside some clone troopers in a diorama, but given obligatory PT hostility how many are really going to do that (or admit it in public)? :laugh:
> 
> Knowing Bandai, the next version of Yoda will be in a 1/144 kit and we'll need a scanning electron microscope to assemble it.


Scale is pretty important with Japanese companies, mostly. Usually. Depending.  What I'm surprised by is that when they announced this 1/6 Yoda they didn't take the 1/12 Yoda, pair it with the 1/12 R2-D2 and include some ESB-specific extra bits,the survival gear from Luke's X-Wing would be an obvious idea.


----------



## edge10

Pics of AT-AT, Yoda, BB-8, U-wing & TIE Striker test shot and mini TIE test shot:

?????????????????????AT-AT?1/144???????????BB-8?? | ????????


----------



## Richard Baker

Definitely getting a 1:72 TIE/Striker, probably pass on the rest.


----------



## Daniel_B

Oh, nice. They fixed the U-wing panel lines to be accurate now. The protoype wasn't. Glad they have it right now. Once again, putting Revell to shame.


----------



## edge10

AT-AT page:
STAR WARS PLASTIC MODEL - ???? ??????

Yoda page:
STAR WARS PLASTIC MODEL - ???? ??????


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Um... looking at the pictures of the AT-AT it sure looks like Bandai molded the feet as one piece rather than as two barrels with a shock absorber. It's not a deal-breaker for me, but given Bandai's usual attention to detail I'd hoped they'd get this part right. No one ever gets it right.


----------



## Steve H

Hunk A Junk said:


> Um... looking at the pictures of the AT-AT it sure looks like Bandai molded the feet as one piece rather than as two barrels with a shock absorber. It's not a deal-breaker for me, but given Bandai's usual attention to detail I'd hoped they'd get this part right. No one ever gets it right.


And it's possible that's something they missed, or it was a parts count reluctant decision (because it's not just about molding that 'upper foot cone' into two pieces, you'd also have to add a spring that could support the model yet still compress when pushed), and given everything else going on with the foot (I wager the 'flaps' are all separate pieces and not the usual all molded onto the 'sole' style), Bandai thought that single part was the best option for stability and the needs of the parts count.

But then again. Those aren't new pics. I recall some unease over the wing panel lines for the U-Wing and it seems that got fixed, and I again mention Bandai's attention to detail when they included the different parts for 'Luke's' X-Wing and the 'standard', whatever that was about. (I've assumed it's to reconcile the difference between the large size set prop and the effects filming miniature but I've never heard what it really is about).

So, don't feel too let down yet. There's still the chance they molded that part in two pieces. we'll know soon.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Steve H said:


> So, don't feel too let down yet. There's still the chance they molded that part in two pieces. we'll know soon.


Not let down. It's just something to fix (assuming the engineering inside the foot isn't so crammed with other stuff it's not possible). I made the fix on my old AMT kit, so it's doable.


----------



## ClubTepes

Steve H said:


> And it's possible that's something they missed, or it was a parts count reluctant decision (because it's not just about molding that 'upper foot cone' into two pieces, you'd also have to add a spring that could support the model yet still compress when pushed), and given everything else going on with the foot (I wager the 'flaps' are all separate pieces and not the usual all molded onto the 'sole' style), Bandai thought that single part was the best option for stability and the needs of the parts count.
> 
> But then again. Those aren't new pics. I recall some unease over the wing panel lines for the U-Wing and it seems that got fixed, and I again mention Bandai's attention to detail when they included the different parts for 'Luke's' X-Wing and the 'standard', whatever that was about. (I've assumed it's to reconcile the difference between the large size set prop and the effects filming miniature but I've never heard what it really is about).
> 
> So, don't feel too let down yet. There's still the chance they molded that part in two pieces. we'll know soon.


There isn't really a need to put springs and so forth in the foot.

The walker at any one time HAS to have three feet on the ground and hence 'compressed'.

A fourth foot will either be in the air (uncompressed) or also on the ground where it would be compressed again.

Tooling space can be saved by making four COMPRESSED feet on one tool and offer 4 copies of that particular tool.

Then, as part of another tool, only the parts that are DIFFERENT (1 single part) that make up an uncompressed foot need to be included. 

With this arrangement you can have all four compressed if you like, or the three compressed and one uncompressed.

Most efficient way I personally see it.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

ClubTepes said:


> With this arrangement you can have all four compressed if you like, or the three compressed and one uncompressed.
> 
> Most efficient way I personally see it.


I'd be really happy with that, as long as the feet were molded with a clear seam visible to indicate the top and bottom are supposed to be separate pieces. On my AMT build, the feet don't have springs, but I modified three of the feet compressed and the one posed in the air is uncompressed and at a slight angle, like the walker just lifted its foot from the ground. I just hope Bandai doesn't mold them as if the entire foot is meant to be one solid piece, like the AMT did.

On a separate note, the one good thing about the kit being in this scale is that it should look almost in scale next to the Revell AT-ACT. The AT-ACT will be about a half an inch taller, which, according to the designers, is what they intended. Of course, detail-wise, the Revell will look like barf out of the box in comparison.


----------



## Steve H

ClubTepes said:


> There isn't really a need to put springs and so forth in the foot.
> 
> The walker at any one time HAS to have three feet on the ground and hence 'compressed'.
> 
> A fourth foot will either be in the air (uncompressed) or also on the ground where it would be compressed again.
> 
> Tooling space can be saved by making four COMPRESSED feet on one tool and offer 4 copies of that particular tool.
> 
> Then, as part of another tool, only the parts that are DIFFERENT (1 single part) that make up an uncompressed foot need to be included.
> 
> With this arrangement you can have all four compressed if you like, or the three compressed and one uncompressed.
> 
> Most efficient way I personally see it.


But it limits 'active' posing. By the same token they could save tooling costs by making the sole of the foot and the 'flaps' (toes?) one part (like has usually been done) in the 'planted' position with one sole part 'flexed' and the flaps down for the 'uncompressed' foot. So there would need to be one tree for one foot (and possibly other 'one off' parts). Seems sensible from an American point of view, right?

But recall the kit has a 'crashed faw down go boom' option. You need at least TWO uncompressed feet for that, even 4 for the fall on side style.

And suddenly it becomes very complex. 

Why does active posing matter? Because some are going to use the model to make their own stop motion videos. It's gonna happen, even tho polycaps aren't as secure as setscrew tightened machined metal. 

So what I expect. The foot WILL have separate parts for the 'cone' but not any 'factory' options for compression. Builders will quickly cut down the alignment pegs and turn them into spindles to hold springs. Everybody mostly happy.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Steve H said:


> So what I expect. The foot WILL have separate parts for the 'cone' but not any 'factory' options for compression. Builders will quickly cut down the alignment pegs and turn them into spindles to hold springs. Everybody mostly happy.


I will be interesting to see what Bandai puts inside the foot. What's usually hollow on other company's kits are just loaded up with structural engineering on a Bandai. I'm still trying to figure out how to light BB-8, but there's just so much stuff in the ball it ain't nearly as easy as it would be if it were freakin' hollow.


----------



## Steve H

Hunk A Junk said:


> I will be interesting to see what Bandai puts inside the foot. What's usually hollow on other company's kits are just loaded up with structural engineering on a Bandai. I'm still trying to figure out how to light BB-8, but there's just so much stuff in the ball it ain't nearly as easy as it would be if it were freakin' hollow.


I expect a fair amount of polycaps for all the various hinge/rotation points. It's interesting they're including all those inserts for the different piston positions on the...what, upper leg? Thigh? whatever. So one can replicate however that spot is supposed to look depending on leg pose or whatever. I fully expect some will use brass tubing and make somehow functioning pistons that move in relation to leg position. Hm. The space for the detail inserts should help that. Oh, you clever Bandai engineers.


----------



## ClubTepes

Hunk A Junk said:


> I'd be really happy with that, as long as the feet were molded with a clear seam visible to indicate the top and bottom are supposed to be separate pieces. On my AMT build, the feet don't have springs, but I modified three of the feet compressed and the one posed in the air is uncompressed and at a slight angle, like the walker just lifted its foot from the ground. I just hope Bandai doesn't mold them as if the entire foot is meant to be one solid piece, like the AMT did.
> 
> On a separate note, the one good thing about the kit being in this scale is that it should look almost in scale next to the Revell AT-ACT. The AT-ACT will be about a half an inch taller, which, according to the designers, is what they intended. Of course, detail-wise, the Revell will look like barf out of the box in comparison.


So far, every model kit of an AT-AT has molded the foot itself as a single (Top down) mold.
Including that seam in there would be no trouble at all from that angle.


----------



## Richard Baker

I would rather have an affordable kit what can be posed as I wish (one compressed foot option) than one set up of potential stop motion animation. I know others will want to make a animation film of this kit, but part of taking a build that far is customization and aftermarket parts. 
No kit is going to please everyone, I will settle for accurate detail and proportions


----------



## JeffBond

I keep seeing a 1/72 U-wing MENTIONED but so far it sounds like there has been no announcement of such a kit from Bandai, right? It would certainly be the biggest ship the company has put out to date in that scale if it actually were coming. I don't mind having the 1/44 kits (or even the mini ones) but I wish Bandai would make their subjects available in 1/72 as well...


----------



## edge10

JeffBond said:


> I keep seeing a 1/72 U-wing MENTIONED but so far it sounds like there has been no announcement of such a kit from Bandai, right? It would certainly be the biggest ship the company has put out to date in that scale if it actually were coming. I don't mind having the 1/44 kits (or even the mini ones) but I wish Bandai would make their subjects available in 1/72 as well...


You are correct, still no word on a 1/72 U-wing from Bandai. We get box scale (whatever standard scale will fit in our box).


----------



## Hunk A Junk

edge10 said:


> You are correct, still no word on a 1/72 U-wing from Bandai. We get box scale (whatever standard scale will fit in our box).


I have no doubt Bandai could fit a 1/72 U-Wing into the same sized box that the 1/144 Falcon came in. Take the forked wings off the thing and the U-Wing is pretty stubby.


----------



## Steve H

Keep in mind we're coming up on the first trade shows of 2017 where new kits will be displayed and a sense of the upcoming promotions will be seen. 

And reminder: 40th Anniversary of Star Wars. 

As to a 1/72 U-Wing, the notice may have slipped out early and we'll be seeing it soon. I would expect a box about the size of the Biker Scout and Speeder Bike kit to be used. 

Between the 40th anny of Star Wars and the upcoming Yamato 2202, this should be a pretty full year for new kits for genre fans.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Steve H said:


> And reminder: 40th Anniversary of Star Wars.


While I tend to be hopeful on this front, the 50th Anniversary of Star Trek keeps me in the mind frame of "I'll believe it when i see it."


----------



## Steve H

Hunk A Junk said:


> While I tend to be hopeful on this front, the 50th Anniversary of Star Trek keeps me in the mind frame of "I'll believe it when i see it."


And that is the proper attitude to have, one I happen to share. 

I can just say this, and take it for what it's worth. Based on decades of watching Bandai, watching the Japanese hobby industry, watching trends and anniversaries and celebrations in Japan (never first hand, sadly), I firmly trust and believe that whatever Bandai does for the Star Wars 40th anniversary, it CAN NOT POSSIBLY be as lackluster and poorly executed as the way Round 2/Polar Lights/AMT handled the Star Trek 50th. 

I don't know what Bandai will do. I don't know what Disney will allow Bandai to do. I am positive that Bandai will do everything possible and allowed. And I think they'll keep doing it in 2018, '19 and so on. 

I do think with the announcement by Bluefin (meaning official release of the line in the U.S. finally) of at least some part of the Embargo having been lifted we'll probably see an increase of 'Vehicle Model' kits, and I have great hopes for other kits. Myself, I'm not that thrilled by the 1/2 scale BB-8 or the 1/6 Yoda and I hope that they don't pour more focus on figure kits TO THE EXCLUSION of the spaceships. They can make all the figures they want if they also release a 1/72 Falcon, and/or a large Star Destroyer or Blockade Runner. 

Soon. Soon. Sneak Peeks should start at any time now.


----------



## Richard Baker

Hunk A Junk said:


> While I tend to be hopeful on this front, the 50th Anniversary of Star Trek keeps me in the mind frame of "I'll believe it when i see it."


It takes a special kind of talent for a company to totally and completely screw up such an important milestone in popular culture as Round 2 did with Star Trek.


----------



## edge10

Richard Baker said:


> It takes a special kind of talent for a company to totally and completely screw up such an important milestone in popular culture as Round 2 did with Star Trek.


If you would like to look on the bright side: They have already produced the TOS and TMP Enterprises in once unimaginable scale, 1/350, so the dream kits were already available.


----------



## edge10

TIE Striker is now available:

1/72 ????????? (?????)

Snap build of same:

??????????????

hat tip as almost always to chiangkaishecky.


----------



## Richard Baker

edge10 said:


> If you would like to look on the bright side: They have already produced the TOS and TMP Enterprises in once unimaginable scale, 1/350, so the dream kits were already available.


I am not questioning Round 2's subject releases, just the moronic corporate decision to ignore the 50th Anniversary and just do some minor low budget releases (F-104/E & 1:2500 NX in bundle) instead of something significant to honor the event.

I do think Bandai will do something great for the Star Wars anniversary- that company has it's act together. It may not be releasing every kit I want as fast as I would like to see it, but considering what they have done since they got the license it is astounding what they have accomplished.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

edge10 said:


> If you would like to look on the bright side: They have already produced the TOS and TMP Enterprises in once unimaginable scale, 1/350, so the dream kits were already available.


And the Eagle. All home runs. Round 2 is absolutely capable of greatness, as is Revell (their Kylo Ren shuttle is a solid effort). But, as an enthusiast of this artform/hobby, I want manufacturers to continually improve and set higher bars. Bandai is pushing the boundaries of what I ever thought a model kit could be in terms of accuracy, engineering, and price. The R2 TMP Refit is a nice kit and I've enjoyed it, but imagine it with Bandai's level of accuracy, detail, and part tolerance.


----------



## Steve H

edge10 said:


> TIE Striker is now available:
> 
> 1/72 ????????? (?????)
> 
> Snap build of same:
> 
> ??????????????
> 
> hat tip as almost always to chiangkaishecky.


Again, thank you for sharing!

I suspect Bandai (and others) is a little unhappy that the TIE Striker didn't get the 'feature' exposure that I think we all assumed from the early trailers. Maybe they got the word somewhere before things were finalized because this is one of the few kits that doesn't have a 'environment specific' base. 

Interesting on the instruction sheet, this is supposed to be a more streamlined TIE for mainly in-atmosphere patrol. That's interesting, as with the power available and anti-gravity, streamlining really isn't a consideration. OTOH who knows how it all works. The classic 'Imperial Shuttle' has damn big wings...


----------



## Richard Baker

Most wings in the Star Wars universe are not there for flight control but more as housing for other equipment. The Republic Gunship has repulsor-lift units in it's wings, Kylo Ren's Shuttle has sensor suites in it's "wings"..

If you look at the two designs, the Striker only seems to benefit from not having the cross arms connecting the panels to the main hull- the rest of the ship is about the same in frontal cross section.

I am curious about the strikers internal structure- the second set of overhead cockpit windows at the rear indicate a second pilot/weapons officer, perhaps to control the turret guns as in the later Special Forces TIE used int he New Order...


----------



## Steve H

Richard Baker said:


> Most wings in the Star Wars universe are not there for flight control but more as housing for other equipment. The Republic Gunship has repulsor-lift units in it's wings, Kylo Ren's Shuttle has sensor suites in it's "wings"..
> 
> If you look at the two designs, the Striker only seems to benefit from not having the cross arms connecting the panels to the main hull- the rest of the ship is about the same in frontal cross section.
> 
> I am curious about the strikers internal structure- the second set of overhead cockpit windows at the rear indicate a second pilot/weapons officer, perhaps to control the turret guns as in the later Special Forces TIE used int he New Order...


Yeah, the interior has me curious as well. I'm assuming that the original plan (in Rogue One) it was to rescue our heroes and land (crash?) near where they needed to go (really, there's no spoilers there) so I'm guessing there might be enough room for a couple of people, maybe even the Imperial version of a rifle squad (4 troopers and a noncom). Given the 'stripped down' look of the so-called Shoretroopers it makes some kind of sense. 

Of course if that is the case, one has to try and figure out how the squad would 'unass' from the vehicle. 

ETA: Suddenly I'm wondering if that detail on the underside is a ramp to the rear compartment. The hinge point at the back so you enter facing the cockpit, like the Imperial Shuttle. Given the short shot we saw in the trailer and the implication for that scene to continue that makes some sense. Where's the dang cutaway illo?


----------



## Richard Baker

It also makes sense for a craft intended to operate from the surface of a world to have some sort of landing gear- looks like the wings fold up like on the KBoP for landing.


----------



## robn1

Steve H said:


> Yeah, the interior has me curious as well. I'm assuming that the original plan (in Rogue One) it was to rescue our heroes and land (crash?) near where they needed to go (really, there's no spoilers there) so I'm guessing there might be enough room for a couple of people, maybe even the Imperial version of a rifle squad (4 troopers and a noncom). Given the 'stripped down' look of the so-called Shoretroopers it makes some kind of sense.
> 
> Of course if that is the case, one has to try and figure out how the squad would 'unass' from the vehicle.
> 
> ETA: Suddenly I'm wondering if that detail on the underside is a ramp to the rear compartment. The hinge point at the back so you enter facing the cockpit, like the Imperial Shuttle. Given the short shot we saw in the trailer and the implication for that scene to continue that makes some sense. Where's the dang cutaway illo?


There was a dedicated landing craft in R1.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Richard Baker said:


> It also makes sense for a craft intended to operate from the surface of a world to have some sort of landing gear.


Not necessarily in Star Wars. There are plenty of ships, large and small, that use repulsor-lifts instead of landing gear. Given that the technology allows a landspeeder to just hover passively and continuously, or a star destroyer to park itself a stone's throw over a city without breaking a sweat, I'm surprised ships in the GFFA have landing gear at all.


----------



## Richard Baker

"gffa"?


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Richard Baker said:


> "gffa"?


*G*alaxy *F*ar *F*ar *A*way.


----------



## Zombie_61

robn1 said:


> There was a dedicated landing craft in R1...


I hope Bandai makes a kit of that landing craft at some point, 'cause I like it more than I like the flying suppository...er, I mean the TIE Striker.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Zombie_61 said:


> I hope Bandai makes a kit of that landing craft at some point, 'cause I like it more than I like the flying suppository...er, I mean the TIE Striker.


In all fairness, though, the TIE Bomber is kinda a double-barreled suppository. And let's certainly not think too hard about what the X-Wing's fuselage _really_ looks like. :laugh:


----------



## edge10

Hunk A Junk said:


> In all fairness, though, the TIE Bomber is kinda a double-barreled suppository. And let's certainly not think too hard about what the X-Wing's fuselage _really_ looks like. :laugh:


The bomber reminds me more of a dual Coke can fighter.


----------



## Steve H

Ya know, I just had an odd thought. 

I've never seen a really good, clear picture of a TIE Bomber (and I'm not hunting for someone to do my search work, this is just my mind working and seeking the opinion of others) so the only thing that sticks in my mind from decades-old memories: It had a twin body appearance and the 'wings' looked like the ones on Darth Vader's fighter. 

So now I wonder, did the designers of Rogue One take one of the fuselage shapes from the TIE Bomber and mate it to the 'proto TIE Interceptor' wing shape to make the TIE Striker?

That would be very interesting if that is indeed what happened. To my mind that suddenly makes the Striker somewhat more logical, as if it was the TIE version of an 'Attack' plane, like the A-7 or better, the F-4. A fighter that could also bomb things. 

I dunno. I'm probably 100% wrong.


----------



## Richard Baker

The cylindrical hulls in the TIE/B are very different from the TIE/S hull.
You are correct about the panels from Vader's ship being used for the Bomber (with edge extensions)- they then flipped the wings so they flared out instead for the shuttle Captain Needa took over to 'apologize to Lord Vader"


----------



## ClubTepes

Richard Baker said:


> I am not questioning Round 2's subject releases, just the moronic corporate decision to ignore the 50th Anniversary and just do some minor low budget releases (F-104/E & 1:2500 NX in bundle) instead of something significant to honor the event.
> 
> I do think Bandai will do something great for the Star Wars anniversary- that company has it's act together. It may not be releasing every kit I want as fast as I would like to see it, but considering what they have done since they got the license it is astounding what they have accomplished.


There is also a huge difference in the size of the companies.


----------



## edge10

AT-AT videos showing off the articulation:

https://twitter.com/HobbySite/status/829545584914690048

https://twitter.com/HobbySite/status/829545318098178049

Links posted on the RPF by TMBountyHunter.


----------



## electric indigo

New pics from Disney Expo Japan










More at Taghobby

Yoda looks really pissed...


----------



## Richard Baker

edge10 said:


> AT-AT videos showing off the articulation:
> 
> https://twitter.com/HobbySite/status/829545584914690048
> 
> https://twitter.com/HobbySite/status/829545318098178049
> 
> Links posted on the RPF by TMBountyHunter.


"Impressive, most impressive..."


----------



## Steve H

The Disney Expo pic. Maybe it's perspective, I dunno, but if that Yoda set, one is supposed to be 1/6 scale, and that's next to their 1/6 scale Stormtrooper, something isn't right. Yoda should be a bit larger, shouldn't he? 

The mini diorama with the AT-ATs looks wonderful.


----------



## electric indigo

Steve H said:


> The Disney Expo pic. Maybe it's perspective, I dunno, but if that Yoda set, one is supposed to be 1/6 scale, and that's next to their 1/6 scale Stormtrooper, something isn't right. Yoda should be a bit larger, shouldn't he?


Maybe that's a new 1/3 Stormtrooper...


----------



## robn1

electric indigo said:


> Maybe that's a new 1/3 Stormtrooper...


In comparison to the other kits there it looks like 1/6 to me, and the Yoda does look kinda small.

The 1/2 BB8 is odd, if they can make that and find a market for it then surely a 1/72 Falcon would be doable.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

robn1 said:


> The 1/2 BB8 is odd, if they can make that and find a market for it then surely a 1/72 Falcon would be doable.


I agree. I don't get this one. That's a hell of a lot of plastic. Yet at the same time it's like they just. can't. possibly. make. a. larger. scale. vehicle. kit. And why BB-8 instead of, I dunno, R2? Why does the ball get the love?


----------



## Steve H

Hunk A Junk said:


> I agree. I don't get this one. That's a hell of a lot of plastic. Yet at the same time it's like they just. can't. possibly. make. a. larger. scale. vehicle. kit. And why BB-8 instead of, I dunno, R2? Why does the ball get the love?


I think I said something similar when it was announced. I am clueless. Maybe it just says something to the Japanese 'cute' aesthetic or something. 

And yep. Lots of plastic, lots of tooling. Lots of resources.


----------



## Steve H

I think it's 2 more weeks to the big hobby show in Japan. Mystery!


----------



## edge10

Here is a close-up of the AT-AT main guns, showing off the movement available:

https://twitter.com/HobbySite/status/830011670755897344/photo/1


----------



## Richard Baker

It does look like they engineered this kit for stop motion filming


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Which makes it even more sad they overlooked the foot compression detail. Oh well. Relatively easy fix.


----------



## Daniel_B

Steve H said:


> I think it's 2 more weeks to the big hobby show in Japan. Mystery!


Do you think they'll reveal stuff that hasn't been announced yet?


----------



## Steve H

Daniel_B said:


> Do you think they'll reveal stuff that hasn't been announced yet?


Yes. I cannot bring myself to believe that a 1/2 scale BB-8, a 1/6 scale Yoda and the 1/144 AT-AT are the only new Star Wars kits from Bandai for 2017, the 40th anniversary of Star Wars.


----------



## Richard Baker

Daniel_B said:


> Do you think they'll reveal stuff that hasn't been announced yet?


Sometimes these shows are used to reveal/announce new products- big audience and free publicity to get the word out.


----------



## Daniel_B

Steve H said:


> Yes. I cannot bring myself to believe that a 1/2 scale BB-8, a 1/6 scale Yoda and the 1/144 AT-AT are the only new Star Wars kits from Bandai for 2017, the 40th anniversary of Star Wars.


In that case, I may hold off building my Zvezda Star Destroyer and see if Bandai will announce theirs or not. Any kit I don't have to accurize saves me time.

I'm also crossing fingers for a 1:72 Falcon...but who knows.


----------



## Daniel_B

Steve H said:


> I think it's 2 more weeks to the big hobby show in Japan. Mystery!


Also, what hobby show are you referring to? I can't find any listed for that time frame.


----------



## Steve H

Daniel_B said:


> Also, what hobby show are you referring to? I can't find any listed for that time frame.


Trade show. Aren't either the Shizuoka or All Japan model and hobby shows a late Feb. event? I know Toy Fair in NYC is this month and Bluefin (Bandai's US distro) will be showing things... OK, All Japan is a November thing, and I likely mis-spelled the other 

Man, how did I get those two so far off? Shizuoka is May. Hm. Nuremberg is at the start of the month (and that's where we got the word of Revell USA bringing over the Russian Star Destroyer), Tokyo Hobby is Sept., Mega Hobby is May, WonderFest was the beginning of Feb. ...

Dang it, I could have SWORN there was a major trade show in Japan about this time of year!! 

I'll just go sit in the corner over there and pout and fume over this for a bit. What am I confusing this with? *grumble mumble*


----------



## electric indigo

We get Vehicle Collection AT-ST and a Snowspeeder, which might just fit under the foot of the AT-AT.










http://www.taghobby.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/097-1280x877.jpg


----------



## Hunk A Junk

electric indigo said:


> We get Vehicle Collection AT-ST and a Snowspeeder, which might just fit under the foot of the AT-AT.


If the snowspeeder and AT-ST are both 1/144, this will be the only time I'm not disappointed that Bandai is making smaller rather than larger kits.

Is it just me or does Indigo's picture of the AT-ST look like the TESB version? The guns on that version are noticeably longer than on the ROTJ version and the "head" is slightly squatter. How cool would it be if Bandai is offering the TESB version! And in the same scale as the AT-AT. That would rock.


----------



## edge10

Hunk A Junk said:


> If the snowspeeder and AT-ST are both 1/144, this will be the only time I'm not disappointed that Bandai is making smaller rather than larger kits.
> 
> Is it just me or does Indigo's picture of the AT-ST look like the TESB version? The guns on that version are noticeably longer than on the ROTJ version and the "head" is slightly squatter. How cool would it be if Bandai is offering the TESB version! And in the same scale as the AT-AT. That would rock.


It's hard to say definitively based on one photo but it sure looks like it. It even has the little reddish brown decal on the side of the 'head'.


----------



## electric indigo

It seems it even has the "Viking" mark and the battle damage of the ESB version painted on.

Oops, too late...


----------



## Steve H

electric indigo said:


> We get Vehicle Collection AT-ST and a Snowspeeder, which might just fit under the foot of the AT-AT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.taghobby.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/097-1280x877.jpg


See? They're not done yet. Stuff sneaking out, casual-like. 

I was thinking they would do a 2-pack of Snowspeeders but a 'speeder and AT-ST fits just fine. 

I do wish they'd stop showing that Vader's TIE group kit with the two TIEs and the X-1 however. It just seems deceptive. Unless they changed the kit and now it DOES include two TIE Fighters with Vader's ship, which makes much more sense.

*haw* if they keep up with the TESB theme, maybe we'll see some goofy 1/12 scale Probe Droid.


----------



## Buc

Wonder Fest (winter) is Feb 19th... might be what you're thinking of.
????????????Wonder Festival


----------



## Hunk A Junk

For comparison. Could it be... could it be...


----------



## Steve H

Buc said:


> Wonder Fest (winter) is Feb 19th... might be what you're thinking of.
> ????????????Wonder Festival


You might be right, but now I can't recall if Bandai Group makes a big deal of showing there. 

My memory is that Winter Wonfest is big for exciting garage kit news but man, if money becomes a thing I have again I'll need to get up to speed with the Japanese hobby mags. 

Anyway, if there's news, that's certainly a place for it to appear. 

Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## edge10

Steve H said:


> You might be right, but now I can't recall if Bandai Group makes a big deal of showing there.
> 
> My memory is that Winter Wonfest is big for exciting garage kit news but man, if money becomes a thing I have again I'll need to get up to speed with the Japanese hobby mags.
> 
> Anyway, if there's news, that's certainly a place for it to appear.
> 
> Thanks for the reminder!


You were obviously thinking of the C3 Japan Sports & Entertainment Expo (February 10 - 12, 2017) where these photos were taken. :grin2:


----------



## Steve H

edge10 said:


> You were obviously thinking of the C3 Japan Sports & Entertainment Expo (February 10 - 12, 2017) where these photos were taken. :grin2:


heheheheheheehehehehe or whatever else shows up that you find. :surprise::nerd::smile2:


----------



## Steve H

Welp, Bluefin sure didn't waste any time. A trip to the local Barnes And Noble bookstore reveals that the 1/72 A-Wing, the 1/72 TIE Interceptor and the 1/72 Poe's X-Wing (black and orange) on the display with the Gundam kits. Prices aren't too bad, $29.95 (the Red Squadron 2-pack, also in stock, was $34.95 USD) which puts them somewhat higher than list MSRP in Japan (as I expected) but not to the point of making a person turn their back on the kits, especially if you factor in being able to walk into a store and just pick one up on impulse. 

Plus of course if you're a member of the 'B&N' 'customer loyalty program' you get 10% off. 

Time to army build!


----------



## edge10

Steve H said:


> Welp, Bluefin sure didn't waste any time. A trip to the local Barnes And Noble bookstore reveals that the 1/72 A-Wing, the 1/72 TIE Interceptor and the 1/72 Poe's X-Wing (black and orange) on the display with the Gundam kits. Prices aren't too bad, $29.95 (the Red Squadron 2-pack, also in stock, was $34.95 USD) which puts them somewhat higher than list MSRP in Japan (as I expected) but not to the point of making a person turn their back on the kits, especially if you factor in being able to walk into a store and just pick one up on impulse.
> 
> Plus of course if you're a member of the 'B&N' 'customer loyalty program' you get 10% off.
> 
> Time to army build!


Yep, went to the local hobby shop here in Orlando, Colonial Photo and Hobby, and they had them as well. Prices were about $25.00 a kit and $30 or so for the double X-wing kit.

Here is the US schedule given by a Bluefin employee over at the RPF:

Dec 2016
1/72 & 1/144 Red Squadron X-wing Starfighter Special Set

Jan 2017
1/72 A-Wing
1/72 Poe's X-Wing
1/72 TIE Interceptor
1/72 TIE Striker

Feb 2017
1/144 U-Wing & Tie Striker
1/72 X-wing
1/72 TIE Fighter
1/72 TIE Advanced X1
1/48 Snowspeeder

Mar 2017
1/144 NEW item that will be up for pre-order in about a week
1/48 AT-ST
1/72 Y-Wing

Of course the new item was the AT-AT.


----------



## edge10

New pics of the soon to be released U-wing & TIE Striker 1/144 kit:

1/144 U??????????&?????????????? ??????

Hat tip to monsterpartyhat at the RPF.


----------



## edge10

edge10 said:


> New pics of the soon to be released U-wing & TIE Striker 1/144 kit:
> 
> 1/144 U??????????&?????????????? ??????
> 
> Hat tip to monsterpartyhat at the RPF.


Here is Tag Hobbies take on these images, plus a few more:

BANDAI 2017?2?23???: ?? 1/144?STARWARS: ROGUE ONE? U-Wing Fighter & Tie Striker 2,200Yen ? TAGhobby.com


----------



## edge10

Bluefin showed off the stuff they will be bringing to the US:

Toy Fair 2017 - Bluefin Star Wars Display - The Toyark - News

Hat tip to alienscollection at the RPF.


----------



## edge10

Here is Dengeki's report from Winter Wonderfest:










?????????????????????????????2017?????????????????? | ????????

Star Wars about 2/3's down.

Hat tip to TMBoutnyHunter at the RPF.


----------



## Xenodyssey

I didn't see that hologram Darth Vader coming. It actually looks pretty good. While the AT-AT looks great even the little Snowspeeder and AT-ST have good detail. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Steve H

The 'Hologram' Vader figure it just the usual pandering to the 'clear plastic model' crowd that seems to have emerged in Japan. 

Man, that 'vehicle model' set of the Snowspeeder and AT-ST are just beautiful. Bandai's gonna sell a TON of those. 

While not relevant to Star Wars, I'm really kind of excited to see those Dragonball Mecha collection kits. Akira Toriyama does some amazing design work on vehicles, fantasy creations based on reality. I think scratch builders will take notice and 'repurpose' these kits into crazy cool original creations. I hope they expand that line to include 'Dr. Slump', the world needs chunky flying Kublewagens.


----------



## edge10

Steve H said:


> The 'Hologram' Vader figure it just the usual pandering to the 'clear plastic model' crowd that seems to have emerged in Japan.
> 
> Man, that 'vehicle model' set of the Snowspeeder and AT-ST are just beautiful. Bandai's gonna sell a TON of those.
> 
> While not relevant to Star Wars, I'm really kind of excited to see those Dragonball Mecha collection kits. Akira Toriyama does some amazing design work on vehicles, fantasy creations based on reality. I think scratch builders will take notice and 'repurpose' these kits into crazy cool original creations. I hope they expand that line to include 'Dr. Slump', the world needs chunky flying Kublewagens.


I also liked the Mospeada kits. I wonder why they are revisiting that?


----------



## Steve H

edge10 said:


> I also liked the Mospeada kits. I wonder why they are revisiting that?


I must not be looking in the right place, I don't see any Mospeda kits. 

I do see a spotlight on a company called 'Arcadia' (formally Yamato, they made new toys from Macross and re-branded them as Robotech. Pretty famous for spotty quality control) that is doing toys from an '80s original video called 'Megazone 23' featuring a transforming motorcycle that stylewise is similar to Mospeada. 

?????????????????????? ??????????????????? ??????????????2017?????????????? | ????????

I wish there was more promotion of upcoming Star Wars kits. It would be a mistake to hold things back until May, IMHO.


----------



## edge10

Steve H said:


> I must not be looking in the right place, I don't see any Mospeda kits.
> 
> I do see a spotlight on a company called 'Arcadia' (formally Yamato, they made new toys from Macross and re-branded them as Robotech. Pretty famous for spotty quality control) that is doing toys from an '80s original video called 'Megazone 23' featuring a transforming motorcycle that stylewise is similar to Mospeada.
> 
> ?????????????????????? ??????????????????? ??????????????2017?????????????? | ????????
> 
> I wish there was more promotion of upcoming Star Wars kits. It would be a mistake to hold things back until May, IMHO.


Maybe not a kit but here it is:

http://hobby.dengeki.com/event/337494/

and here:

http://www.taghobby.com/archives/168604


----------



## Steve H

edge10 said:


> Maybe not a kit but here it is:
> 
> 1/12 ???????????1?????1????????????????2017??????????? | ????????
> 
> and here:
> 
> [????] 2017?2?19? WONDER FESTIVAL2017? ? ????? ? TAGhobby.com


Ah, yes, that's going to be a toy from a company called Sentinel (and they have a couple of other names), they do VERY expensive limited run items. One of their 'company concepts' is trying to make toys of 'impossible transformation' machines that do actually transform ('perfect transformation' vs. 'parts swapping' conversions) but at a cost of stylistic re-designing, slight alterations and in some cases cheating like mad with complete mutation of the original look to enable that physical transformation. 

So, this version of the Mospeada Ride Armor has been fiddled with, because the original design had some 'hand waving' in the transformation. Now everything is tied together to make it a more functional 'power armor suit'. Note the 'front shocks' that stay connected to both the bike and the parts that become forearm shields to now form a kind of exoskeleton for the arms and the rear 'frame covers' stay attached to lock to the hips and legs for leg exo parts. Those are two of the 'hand wave' parts in the transformation in the original design. "and then stuff happens", dig? 

There's still that whole awkward bit where lots of mechanical bits are swinging around the groin and slamming into place...

One thing. This company is a boutique maker and that gives them leeway to charge INSANE prices for delicate, fiddly toys. That Ride Armor will likely retail for over $300 USD for a figure about 6 inches tall. It's not a casual item.


----------



## edge10

Steve H said:


> Ah, yes, that's going to be a toy from a company called Sentinel (and they have a couple of other names), they do VERY expensive limited run items. One of their 'company concepts' is trying to make toys of 'impossible transformation' machines that do actually transform ('perfect transformation' vs. 'parts swapping' conversions) but at a cost of stylistic re-designing, slight alterations and in some cases cheating like mad with complete mutation of the original look to enable that physical transformation.
> 
> So, this version of the Mospeada Ride Armor has been fiddled with, because the original design had some 'hand waving' in the transformation. Now everything is tied together to make it a more functional 'power armor suit'. Note the 'front shocks' that stay connected to both the bike and the parts that become forearm shields to now form a kind of exoskeleton for the arms and the rear 'frame covers' stay attached to lock to the hips and legs for leg exo parts. Those are two of the 'hand wave' parts in the transformation in the original design. "and then stuff happens", dig?
> 
> There's still that whole awkward bit where lots of mechanical bits are swinging around the groin and slamming into place...
> 
> One thing. This company is a boutique maker and that gives them leeway to charge INSANE prices for delicate, fiddly toys. That Ride Armor will likely retail for over $300 USD for a figure about 6 inches tall. It's not a casual item.


I guess I won't be adding this to my pile of unbuilt kits then, and the fact that it isn't a kit is the secondary reason, the primary being price!


----------



## Steve H

Not to distract further, but here's another example of that company's work: https://hlj.com/product/FRE29701

You might not know, Getta Robo and the later Getta Robo G (sometimes spelled Getter Robo) are held up as the perfect example of a design that you just can't make into 'perfect transformation' because it's basically magic. They might be recognizable as part of the old Mattel Shogun Warriors line. Note how much cheating they had to do to make the transformation work (hint: You shouldn't be able to see ANYTHING of the other 'Getta machines' when it's transformed into one of its three forms. Blah blah blah.  )

So, magnificent work, very expensive. 

I'm waiting for Disney to approve for Bandai to make a big transforming robot out of Star Wars ships. They've already done it with Buzz and Woody from Toy Story.


----------



## edge10

February kits have been released:

U-wing & Striker combo:

1/144 U???????????????????? (?????)

Mini TIEs:

?????????x1?????? ??? (?????)


----------



## Steve H

edge10 said:


> February kits have been released:
> 
> U-wing & Striker combo:
> 
> 1/144 U???????????????????? (?????)
> 
> Mini TIEs:
> 
> ?????????x1?????? ??? (?????)


Thank you again. I'm still just a little...I dunno, confused? Mystified? questioning? why Bandai chose to make this Darth's TIE and only one standard TIE. They should have gone ahead and made it Vader's attack wing, him and the two TIEs. Or, made it two regular TIEs (for 'army' building) and then Vader's TIE with something else. As it is, if you want to put Vader's wing chasing your 1/72 X-Wing you need to buy two kits and put aside the spare Vader ship. 

I dunno. Maybe later they intend to make a two-pack of the standard TIEs. 

I think Bandai took their finger off the number on this one. OTOH I'm sure they're beautiful little jewels


----------



## edge10

Out of the box snap build of the U-wing/TIE Striker/Tank kit:

????U????????????????????

Editorial: Give us a 1/72 U-wing Bandai! Please?


----------



## Hunk A Junk

edge10 said:


> Give us a 1/72 U-wing Bandai! Please?


I'll second that emotion!

Wish they had a photo of the U-Wing next to the 1/144 Falcon for a sense of scale.


----------



## edge10

Test shots of the AT-AT, mini AT-ST and Snow Speeder and Yoda:

http://hobby.dengeki.com/news/336291/


----------



## Steve H

Man, even as a quick snap-together build that U-Wing is pretty impressive. I can't wait to see how some here take it to the next step.

Gotta say however, those forward landing gear are just plain goofy. The only way that folds into the wing space available is magic. I'm kind of surprised they couldn't come up with a better location, like maybe a pod or bulge (akin to the main gear on a C-130) along the fuselage. 

I guess part of the problem may have been they wanted to keep some of the design elements from the 'Huey helicopter' troopships from Episode 3 (lots of cockpit glass, sliding doors on the sides) mashed up with X-Wing parts so it looks built by the same company or something.


----------



## edge10

Mini TIE Fighters snap build:

????????? ??????? 007 ?????????x1?????? ???


----------



## Steve H

Good grief, LOOK at the detail on those tiny little things!

I still have to stand by my statement, I am baffled why they didn't just raise the price a bit and put 2 standard TIEs in the kit. People would have found that acceptable. 

OTOH I imagine the standard Vehicle Model box was packed pretty tight with the two kits and the stand parts.


----------



## edge10

Today's Bandai Roundup:

AT-ST page and links:

STAR WARS PLASTIC MODEL - ???? ??????

AT-ST????????? (?????)

BB-8 page and links:

STAR WARS PLASTIC MODEL - ???? ??????

1/2 BB-8 (?????)


----------



## Steve H

Boy the AT-ST and Snowspeeder are pretty little things. I really have a feeling people are gonna buy multiples of that.


----------



## Norbert Ossner

Love the Bandai Star Wars Kits


----------



## edge10

A bunch of new AT-AT photos:










[New official photos added] BANDAI 2017?3?29???: ?? 1/144?STARWARS? AT-AT 4,200Yen ? TAGhobby.com


----------



## edge10

Bandai has updated their AT-AT page including a cockpit pic:

STAR WARS PLASTIC MODEL - ???? ??????

Hat tip to chiangkaishecky on Starship Modeler.


----------



## edge10

How about some news:

Snowspeeder 1/48 and 1/144 combo kit in May:

1/48 & 1/144 ??????????? (?????)

Mini Jedi Starfighter with removable Hyperdrive Docking ring in June:

????????????? (?????)

Jango Slave 1 in 1/144 in June:

1/144 ????I ?????????? (?????)

Hat tip to Chiangkaishecky


----------



## edge10

New kits are on the shelves.

AT-AT:
1/144 AT-AT (?????)

Yoda:
1/6 ??? (?????)

Dengeki has a look at upcoming BB-8 and Snowspeeder/AT-ST combo:

http://hobby.dengeki.com/news/355630/

Hat tip to Chiangkaishecky.


----------



## edge10

Bandai website updates:

Mini AT-ST and Snowspeeder page:

STAR WARS PLASTIC MODEL - ???? ??????

BB-8 page:

STAR WARS PLASTIC MODEL - ???? ??????


----------



## Steve H

Excellent. With the recent announcement of the Jango Fett version of Slave 1 we're prepped for another 'variation' repop, that being the long desired MM Falcon (original trilogy version) in 1/144.

Yes of course I want to see that in 1/72 scale, but with the Vehicle Model kits of the Snowspeeder and X-Wing, we're all set for super cool Hoth Rebel Hanger dioramas.


----------



## Richard Baker

Steve H said:


> Excellent. With the recent announcement of the Jango Fett version of Slave 1 we're prepped for another 'variation' repop, that being the long desired MM Falcon (original trilogy version) in 1/144.
> 
> Yes of course I want to see that in 1/72 scale, but with the Vehicle Model kits of the Snowspeeder and X-Wing, we're all set for super cool Hoth Rebel Hanger dioramas.


Love to see a Gallofree GR-75 Transport in 1:144!


----------



## edge10

He has Archie Bunker hair and a Kung-Fu grip. Here is a snap build:

????1/6?1/12????


----------



## Steve H

edge10 said:


> He has Archie Bunker hair and a Kung-Fu grip. Here is a snap build:
> 
> ????1/6?1/12????


Daaaaaang, Yoda looks like a MEAN mofo! We know thanks to Episode III he was a complete bad-a$$ but wow, that's a SCARY look going on there! And with positionable eyes!

I'd be afraid of that kit. I'd have nightmares of it coming to life like a Zuni fetish doll (ref. Trilogy of Terror circa '70s).

What's interesting, having the 1/6 Yoda next to 1/12 figures, one can see how it would have been if they had used a little person as the character instead of the Muppet. 

I still question the sales potential of this kit but at least Bandai did an excellent job.


----------



## Zombie_61

I'm hoping they'll pair that 1/12 scale Original Trilogy Yoda kit with a more desirable kit at some point in the future. I really like the sculpt, but I couldn't care less about the Prequel Trilogy Yoda and I won't be buying the kit just to get a figure that's only 2" tall.


----------



## Steve H

Zombie_61 said:


> I'm hoping they'll pair that 1/12 scale Original Trilogy Yoda kit with a more desirable kit at some point in the future. I really like the sculpt, but I couldn't care less about the Prequel Trilogy Yoda and I won't be buying the kit just to get a figure that's only 2" tall.


Yeah, I dig. I would take a wild guess they may reissue the 1/12 Yoda with an 'Empire Strikes Back' R2-D2. Maybe include some of Luke's survival gear. This presupposes an ESB Luke suitable for Hoth dioramas. 

Which you might agree is surely possible. It's not a coincidence that Bandai whipped out the Vehicle Model Snowspeeder and AT-ST kit at the same time as the AT-AT, right?


----------



## Zombie_61

Steve H said:


> Yeah, I dig. I would take a wild guess they may reissue the 1/12 Yoda with an 'Empire Strikes Back' R2-D2. Maybe include some of Luke's survival gear. This presupposes an ESB Luke suitable for Hoth dioramas.
> 
> Which you might agree is surely possible. It's not a coincidence that Bandai whipped out the Vehicle Model Snowspeeder and AT-ST kit at the same time as the AT-AT, right?


That would suit me just fine. I already have Bandai's R2-D2/R5-D4 combo kit, so I could build one biped R2 and one tripod R2 _and_ get the 1/12 Yoda.


----------



## edge10

Here is a preview of the mini AT-ST and Snowspeeder.

BANDAI 2017?4?27???: ?? Vehicle Model 008?STARWARS?AT-ST & Snowspeeder Set 600Yen ? TAGhobby.com


----------



## jaws62666

edge10 said:


> Here is a preview of the mini AT-ST and Snowspeeder.
> 
> BANDAI 2017?4?27???: ?? Vehicle Model 008?STARWARS?AT-ST & Snowspeeder Set 600Yen ? TAGhobby.com


They dont show a scale? Are they smaller than 1/144? I am guessing yes since they are also releasing the 1/48 snowspeeder with a 1/144 in the box as well.


----------



## Steve H

Good GRIEF look at the detail on that Snowspeeder!

You know, Jaws62666 asks a valid and interesting question. See, I think we've all assumed that the mini X-Wing in the 2-pack X-Wing set is the same kit as the previously released Vehicle Model kit. It's a logical assumption because it's a 'plus up' re-release and using existing tooling just makes sense in terms of R.O.I., right?

But has anyone actually compared the two? Wouldn't it be strange if Bandai actually has 3 scales of X-Wing out there, 1/72, 1/144 and the 'box scale' Vehicle Model one? 

I mean, it's probably not the case, it doesn't make any sense but hey, you never know. 

Still, if the VM Snowspeeder is actually something like 1/140 or 1/148 scale, it'll still work just fine with the 1/144 AT-AT.


----------



## edge10

Third time I've 'said' it, but if the shoe fits:

AT-AT fans, prepare to have your mind blown...

????1?144?AT-AT


----------



## Steve H

edge10 said:


> Third time I've 'said' it, but if the shoe fits:
> 
> AT-AT fans, prepare to have your mind blown...
> 
> ????1?144?AT-AT


Oh, man...

Look at that beautiful thing. It looks to me they've even reproduced the small setscrew points that 'locked' the movement during stop-motion animating. THAT'S obsessive detail!

And I see aftermarket potential. The ladder rungs on the sides, the shields on the secondary guns, maybe cockpit interior (and lighting for same).

The one thing I'm a little sad about is pretty stupid. I'm sorry to see that making an silhouette of a standing figure instead of a fully sculpted figure seems to be standard now. I can't understand why they do that unless it's some REALLY finicky licensing thing. OTOH, it is nice that at least that is included because it's a really good way to show scale in a display.


----------



## Xenodyssey

That is quite frankly incredible. More money out of my bank account for sure.

Now if only they could do a Blockage Runner in the same scale and level of detail...



edge10 said:


> Third time I've 'said' it, but if the shoe fits:
> 
> AT-AT fans, prepare to have your mind blown...
> 
> ????1?144?AT-AT


----------



## Steve H

Xenodyssey said:


> That is quite frankly incredible. More money out of my bank account for sure.
> 
> Now if only they could do a Blockage Runner in the same scale and level of detail...


A 1/144 scale Blockade Runner would be a fairly sizable kit, right? Larger than a 1/144 Falcon for sure. 

It's not impossible. It's just a question if Bandai has the nerve. A smaller scale (that is, smaller than 1/144 but larger than a 'box scale' Vehicle Model kit) would be more likely but there the guiding principle would be "what other ships can we make in this scale?".

I *suspect* what may happen is that Bandai will finally release their large Star Destroyer and that will be used as a gauge of interest in doing other large capital ships. It's not really a fair test as they'd sell many more Star Destroyers than, say, Medical Frigates but that's beancounter mentality going on there.


----------



## edge10

Yep, at 1/144 the Blockade Runner would be 34.6 inches. More likely, if ever, would be at 1/350 which would be 14.2 inches.


----------



## edge10

Dengeki is featuring a nice build-up of the AT-AT:

???????????1/144 AT-AT?????????!! | ????????


----------



## Xenodyssey

I'd be happy with 1/350. It certainly would be more affordable. A 34" kit from Bandai would be rather expensive judging on the current prices.



edge10 said:


> Yep, at 1/144 the Blockade Runner would be 34.6 inches. More likely, if ever, would be at 1/350 which would be 14.2 inches.


----------



## Steve H

edge10 said:


> Dengeki is featuring a nice build-up of the AT-AT:
> 
> ???????????1/144 AT-AT?????????!! | ????????
> 
> *snip*


Thank you as always! 

Now see, this, THIS is what's so cool about what Bandai is doing. I'm not one to go all deep diving when it comes to 'spot the model kit parts' stuff, I only really notice the most obvious ones like the engine parts from the 1/24 scale Airfix Harrier on the AT-AT, but there's a picture with the...hips? Pelvic mechanism? whatever removed and dang, the central core of the AT-AT was Saturn V booster halves?! Well heck fire! 

I'm sure there are experts here who have known that for decades. Good for you. The impressive thing is that Bandai didn't just sluff that off as 'who cares, nobody will see that when its built, why bother?" and saved themselves some time and money in the design and tooling. They went for it. 

Man. That's really something.


----------



## Richard Baker

Bandai even put detail on the inside of the lower armor 'skirt' panels!


----------



## edge10

Bandai pages for upcoming reboxes plus the Jedi Starfighter mini (still no pic):

Slave 1:
STAR WARS PLASTIC MODEL - ???? ??????

Snowspeeder set:
STAR WARS PLASTIC MODEL - ???? ??????

Mini Jedi Starfighter:
STAR WARS PLASTIC MODEL - ???? ??????


----------



## electric indigo

Awesome work on the AT-AT by Dorobou:

http://dorobou.c.blog.so-net.ne.jp/_images/blog/_2d5/dorobou/AT-AT-9e0e3.jpg


----------



## Richard Baker

electric indigo said:


> Awesome work on the AT-AT by Dorobou:
> 
> http://dorobou.c.blog.so-net.ne.jp/_images/blog/_2d5/dorobou/AT-AT-9e0e3.jpg


Love the snow build up!


----------



## Zombie_61

electric indigo said:


> Awesome work on the AT-AT by Dorobou:
> 
> http://dorobou.c.blog.so-net.ne.jp/_images/blog/_2d5/dorobou/AT-AT-9e0e3.jpg


Isn't that kit only, what, 6" tall?  That looks like it could be a filming model. _Seriously_ nice work!


----------



## edge10

Derringer, a Bluefin employee, posted this at the RPF:



> There will be some press releases in a few days concerning Star Wars Celebration. Bluefin has been authorized by Bandai to display a very large model kit prototype that very few in the U.S. have seen up close since I believe 2014 or 2015 from Japan. In addition to products being sold and on display, there will be raffles and surveys that will be used for feedback for the future upcoming releases. Also I think....there may be a hint for the upcoming release of


----------



## electric indigo

Falcon or ISD?


----------



## jaws62666

The walking AT-AT?


----------



## Steve H

edge10 said:


> Derringer, a Bluefin employee, posted this at the RPF: quote There will be some press releases in a few days concerning Star Wars Celebration. Bluefin has been authorized by Bandai to display a very large model kit prototype that very few in the U.S. have seen up close since I believe 2014 or 2015 from Japan. In addition to products being sold and on display, there will be raffles and surveys that will be used for feedback for the future upcoming releases. Also I think....there may be a hint for the upcoming release of


From the phrasing I can't help but believe it's the Star Destroyer.

I'm pleased to hear they're going to be doing surveys, that's a big thing in Japan and Bandai has been known to pay attention to them.


----------



## edge10

Steve H said:


> From the phrasing I can't help but believe it's the Star Destroyer.
> 
> I'm pleased to hear they're going to be doing surveys, that's a big thing in Japan and Bandai has been known to pay attention to them.


I think that is the display item as well but not necessarily the new kit. :surprise:


----------



## Steve H

edge10 said:


> I think that is the display item as well but not necessarily the new kit. :surprise:


I agree. One thing I've seen over the past few years of Bluefin stumbling around and having problems actually understanding what American fans want vs. what they will pay for (I recall a huge promotional effort telling people they were going to import Bandai's 'Soul of Chogokin' robot toy line under the old Bandai America 'Godaikin' branding and bump the price vs. Japan retail up 50%. Died a screaming death of disinterest), they can't figure out that if something is announced in Japan, the blessing/curse of the internet zaps that info to the world in mere seconds. 

If the kit announcements are the Snowspeeder/AT-ST and Jedi Starfighter Vehicle Models kits and the Snowspeeder 2-pack, everyone will shout "we knew about that, what NEW stuff is coming?"


----------



## edge10

Pics of the mini Jedi Starfighter:

BANDAI 2017?6???: ?? Vehicle Model 009?STARWARS?Jedi Starfighter 600Yen ? TAGhobby.com


----------



## edge10

Steve H said:


> I agree. One thing I've seen over the past few years of Bluefin stumbling around and having problems actually understanding what American fans want vs. what they will pay for (I recall a huge promotional effort telling people they were going to import Bandai's 'Soul of Chogokin' robot toy line under the old Bandai America 'Godaikin' branding and bump the price vs. Japan retail up 50%. Died a screaming death of disinterest), they can't figure out that if something is announced in Japan, the blessing/curse of the internet zaps that info to the world in mere seconds.
> 
> If the kit announcements are the Snowspeeder/AT-ST and Jedi Starfighter Vehicle Models kits and the Snowspeeder 2-pack, everyone will shout "we knew about that, what NEW stuff is coming?"


I think the good news on that front is, Derringer is a lurker and occasional poster on The RPF, so he knows what we know.


----------



## Steve H

edge10 said:


> I think the good news on that front is, Derringer is a lurker and occasional poster on The RPF, so he knows what we know.


Yes, but he has to work upstream. I'm still untangling the threads but I have a belief that Bluefin is what used to be Uchino International, an exporter in Japan that operated Pony Toy-Go-Round who grew to opening a chain of 'mini malls' called Yaohan plaza, which was then bought up by a Hong Kong concern and changed to Mitsuwa (after the Japanese supermarket chain that is the anchor store). Uchino/Pony Toy was Bandai's 'gray market' importer up until the mid '80s when they started Bandai America.

Much of what Bluefin is doing now is 100% copied from what Uchino/Pony Toy was doing circa 1982-1984. It was successful up until the Yen Adjustment of 1985 when it all went into the crapper. They struggled on until the 1992 plummet of the Dollar against the Yen and soon after they vanished from sight in the USA. 

We won't discuss Bandai's abysmal attempt to bring Gundam kits to America circa 1999-2001, other than to note they were copying Uchino/Pony Toys playbook from the early '90s. 

(one of the things I'm working on is trying to track proof that Uchino International was key in Mattel working with Bandai and the creation of the Shogun Warriors toy line, as well as an importer named Marukai and the Jim Terry Force Five cartoon syndication package but that's not of interest to many  )

So, the guy may know stuff but if he's working under the Japanese system he can't do a darn thing about it.


----------



## electric indigo

Apparently, the ISD is on display at the Star Wars Celebration Orlando.










Note the EPIV antenna configuration.


----------



## FlyAndFight

That is excellent news! Great to see that large Star Destroyer back and not vapor-ware...


----------



## Steve H

FlyAndFight said:


> That is excellent news! Great to see that large Star Destroyer back and not vapor-ware...


Well, a display model can't be vaporware because it physically exists. 

What the question is, and this can qualify as vaporware, is if they're going to move forward with manufacturing a commercial retail version of same. 

I really like how they have it set up, that stand looks like what I would expect the kit to look like. 

I can't tell, are those bolts holding the stand in place or LED spotlights? 

I know it's early, has there been any tease on what the 'new announce' kit might be?


----------



## edge10

Steve H said:


> Well, a display model can't be vaporware because it physically exists.
> 
> What the question is, and this can qualify as vaporware, is if they're going to move forward with manufacturing a commercial retail version of same.
> 
> I really like how they have it set up, that stand looks like what I would expect the kit to look like.
> 
> I can't tell, are those bolts holding the stand in place or LED spotlights?
> 
> I know it's early, has there been any tease on what the 'new announce' kit might be?


Bluefin Press Release:

Bluefin Showcases New Releases & Collectibles At Star Wars Celebration



> In addition, on Friday, April 14th Lucasfilm’s Brian Merten joins Bandai Hobby and Tamashii Nations will tease and reveal new announcements on upcoming products not on display in the booth as part of the Star Wars Collectibles Update. An art gallery featuring both Bandai Hobby and Tamashii Nations Star Wars product in eye-catching dynamic scenes will be on display also within the booth.


----------



## Daniel_B

edge10 said:


> Bluefin Press Release:
> 
> Bluefin Showcases New Releases & Collectibles At Star Wars Celebration


I suspect they might showcase upcoming models from The Last Jedi, as the trailer will be shown tomorrow morning.


----------



## robiwon2

Sadly a big "YAWN" from Bandai yet again. I think their steam has run out.....

At least Revell was there taking deposits on their Zvezda Star Destroyer rebox. Due out May 15th at $100. I know who is getting my money this summer....


----------



## Steve H

robiwon2 said:


> Sadly a big "YAWN" from Bandai yet again. I think their steam has run out.....
> 
> At least Revell was there taking deposits on their Zvezda Star Destroyer rebox. Due out May 15th at $100. I know who is getting my money this summer....


Did Bandai have their panel yet with the reveals?

I think that's great news about the Zvezda Star Destroyer, that seems a surprisingly reasonable price given how they raped people with the Fine Molds repops.


----------



## edge10

Steve H said:


> Did Bandai have their panel yet with the reveals?
> 
> I think that's great news about the Zvezda Star Destroyer, that seems a surprisingly reasonable price given how they raped people with the Fine Molds repops.


We are waiting to hear from anyone who was there.


----------



## Steve H

edge10 said:


> We are waiting to hear from anyone who was there.


Fair enough. 

If it's the Vehicle Model Jedi Starfighter and the Jango Fett Slave 1 I will be a little disappointed but not that surprised. Because of what I said earlier.


----------



## edge10

Darth Saber over at The RPF posted this:



> Just got back from Celebration.
> Stopped by the Bluefin booth and went crazy and bought an AT-AT, AT-ST, snow speeder, A wing fighter and Poes X wing.
> 
> I snapped some photos but its nothing that hasnt been posted already.
> Ill upload some if you guys still want to see.
> 
> I did get a bit of of information regarding the Falcon.
> I asked if Bandai would be offering an ANH version and the guy said yes and that Bandai is working on it.
> I asked him if it would be the same scale as the TFA falcon and he just paused and laughed and said he cant really divulge that info now.
> Make of it what you will.


If this picture set is complete, Bandai/Bluefin didn't give away anything at the collectibles panel either:

https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/04/15/98-pictures-collectors-update-panel-star-wars-celebration/


----------



## Steve H

See, see, there's exactly what I was saying. What harm comes from being able to say "Yes, we've got a 1/144 ANH (I just call it Star Wars  ) in the works."? Would Bandai suddenly lose points on the stock market if that info was released? Would some over-the-hill salaryman comfortable in his "I don't really work I just get paid" office suddenly lose his job? Would the nightly after work hours trip to the hostess bar get cancelled or worse yet, they'd have to move to a karaoke bar?

I can see a desire to avoid creating unreasonable expectations. My dream kit would be designed in such a way as you could build either the ANH or ESB versions of the Falcon, and whatever minor details changed between the 'big' and 'smaller' filming miniatures. There may be Disney/Lucasfilm reasons why they couldn't offer such a kit, they may want to increase the R.O.I. of much of the tooling by offering the two versions as individual releases. I dunno, but man, that foolish secrecy. 

Mind, a 1/72 ANH Falcon would be pleasing in and of itself...


----------



## edge10

Pics of a finished mini Jedi Starfighter:

https://twitter.com/HobbySite/status/853157026330955776

https://twitter.com/HobbySite/status/853157588799602693


----------



## edge10

More details on the mini Snowspeeder and AT-ST:










BANDAI 2017?4?27???: ?? Vehicle Model 008?STARWARS?AT-ST & Snowspeeder Set 600Yen ? TAGhobby.com


----------



## Steve H

Beautiful little gems. I'm somewhat surprised that the Snowspeeder doesn't have separate steering flaps but as they'd be smaller than a pinky nail I guess it's OK. I can see PE replacement flaps could be a thing. I AM impressed that with some modifications it looks like one could put a cockpit interior in the 'speeder. Doesn't look like that's a potential option for the AT-ST however. 

I predict some clever Japanese builder will make the AT-ST fully articulated.


----------



## FlyAndFight

Steve H said:


> Well, a display model can't be vaporware because it physically exists.


Yeah, I know as soon as I wrote "vaporware" that it wasn't correct but I was too lazy to fix it... :wink2:

I have the Anigrand SD, along with some 3D printed updates and I STILL want a Bandai large scale SD. I really hope it gets produced and sold.*


----------



## FlyAndFight

By the way, I'm truly surprised that Bandai didn't announce a 1/72 scaled U-Wing.


----------



## Steve H

FlyAndFight said:


> By the way, I'm truly surprised that Bandai didn't announce a 1/72 scaled U-Wing.


Yep, me too. It could be that the Rogue One TIE variation didn't sell well (as it pretty much got shoved into the background compared to the impression pre- release of the movie) or who knows what. 

It's an interesting, if a bit odd (design logic-wise) vehicle. It's visually more interesting then Kylo Ren's goofy shuttle.

Still, anything is possible. We just can't count on Bluefin to tell us.


----------



## electric indigo

Dorobou explains weathering and snow effect on his AT-AT:

1/144 AT-AT ???????????????So-net blog

Google translation


----------



## edge10

Two from schizophonic9:

BB-8 Snap build:

????1/2?BB-8

Snap builds and pics of the mini AT-ST and Snowspeeder:

????????? ????????AT-ST???????????


----------



## Steve H

Good Lord that BB-8 is insane.

But I have to hand it to Bandai. They found a really clever way to work this otherwise improbable droid. 

The idea is that the head 'floats' on the body, which then rolls around and presents whatever 'face' has the necessary tool or appendage. I think the usual idea would be put a really powerful magnet in the head and a matching one attached to a pendulum arm inside the body suspended on a 360 degree pivot. Problem with THAT is, there's no room to store things inside because you need all the internal volume for that counterbalancing pendulum. 

So OK, what Bandai did was look at the repeating patterns on the body, looked at how things are grouped and placed, and came up with a replacement section that fits in between the 'appendage' segments, with a peg for the head. So, you turn the body to expose whichever segment you want to showcase, pop out the connecting segment panel, snap on the head peg panel and there ya go. 

Terrible for action, perfect for static display. That's just some amazing engineering. 

It doesn't make me like the goofy cue-ball any better, but I am impressed with the model.


----------



## edge10

The next kit is... General Grievous (July):

STAR WARS PLASTIC MODEL - ???? ??????


----------



## electric indigo

Hmm, I wonder if we get a Droideka kit at some point.


----------



## Steve H

edge10 said:


> The next kit is... General Grievous (July):
> 
> STAR WARS PLASTIC MODEL - ???? ??????


Not on my list of 'must have' Star Wars subjects but I'm sure it'll be impressive and make people happy. 

Now let's see some new ships.


----------



## edge10

This survey was linked over at the RPF:

https://analytics.bnfes.jp/enquete/pc/swc_hobby2017/index.php?q=e

I cannot verify it's validity, but have taken it, and it doesn't ask for personal information.


----------



## Steve H

Hm. Looks pretty close to a survey they ran in the '90s about anime and 2000 about Gunpla. 

Thing I don't like is there's no wiggle room, the choices are fairly limiting. There's only the last few questions that give some latitude. 

Still, the Shizuoka Hobby Show is in the next couple of days, we'll see what shows up then, right? 

(really not making any guesses except maybe they're going to release a Princess Leia figure kit. Call that one a hunch.)


----------



## edge10

Steve H said:


> Hm. Looks pretty close to a survey they ran in the '90s about anime and 2000 about Gunpla.
> 
> Thing I don't like is there's no wiggle room, the choices are fairly limiting. There's only the last few questions that give some latitude.
> 
> Still, the Shizuoka Hobby Show is in the next couple of days, we'll see what shows up then, right?
> 
> (really not making any guesses except maybe they're going to release a Princess Leia figure kit. Call that one a hunch.)


Yep, we have a 'spy' at the Shizuoka show. They are setting up today, no sign yet of anything new.

As far as the survey goes, go 1/48 scale or go home!


----------



## Zombie_61

edge10 said:


> This survey was linked over at the RPF:
> 
> https://analytics.bnfes.jp/enquete/pc/swc_hobby2017/index.php?q=e
> 
> I cannot verify it's validity, but have taken it, and it doesn't ask for personal information.


I participated as well, but I'd bet it won't be different from any other "survey" we've taken in recent years. Bandai will look at the results, consider the most numerous suggestions, then go ahead and do whatever they were planning to do before that survey ever existed.


----------



## edge10

Nothing we haven't already heard of, but here are pics from the show:

[????] 2017?5?11?~14?: ??HOBBY SHOW 2017 ? BANDAI??: ?? Non-Gundam Products | TAGhobby.com


----------



## Steve H

edge10 said:


> Nothing we haven't already heard of, but here are pics from the show:
> 
> [????] 2017?5?11?~14?: ??HOBBY SHOW 2017 ? BANDAI??: ?? Non-Gundam Products | TAGhobby.com


Have to say, feeling a bit let down here. I really thought that with it being May and all (used to be the Star Wars month) and the 40th Anniversary of Star Wars (which I'd think was a big deal) there would be some more announcements. OTOH, the trade show isn't over yet, they may be some 'retailer only' displays that will get leaked, but yeah, so far, underwhelmed. 

It's strange. It's like Bandai all of a sudden forgot how to impress a market with lots of announcements. The news so far for Yamato 2202 is even more lackluster. 

Yet there's been some real pleasing surprises for unexpected new kits (super niche for our brothers here I'm sure), and again, the show isn't over yet.


----------



## edge10

mini A-wing(s) for August:

https://twitter.com/HobbySite/status/867354212941709313/photo/1


----------



## Steve H

edge10 said:


> mini A-wing(s) for August:
> 
> https://twitter.com/HobbySite/status/867354212941709313/photo/1


I find that oddly pleasing news. I think we can expect a 1/72 and 1/144 A-Wing set not too far down the road as this seems to be a pattern. 

While we wait for a 1/72 Falcon we can at least start building a 1/144 (supposedly) hanger bay diorama. 

Welp. Just need that 1/72 B-Wing, hah? 

I wonder if some of the bigger announcements will happen at that upcoming Tokyo Toy Show.


----------



## edge10

Steve H said:


> I find that oddly pleasing news. I think we can expect a 1/72 and 1/144 A-Wing set not too far down the road as this seems to be a pattern.
> 
> While we wait for a 1/72 Falcon we can at least start building a 1/144 (supposedly) hanger bay diorama.
> 
> Welp. Just need that 1/72 B-Wing, hah?
> 
> I wonder if some of the bigger announcements will happen at that upcoming Tokyo Toy Show.


From our 'spy' at the Shizuoka show:



> It was a great Shizuoka show this year! I haven't seen the numbers yet, but it seemed like waaay more people than last year. So busy I hardly had a chance to leave our booth. We also had a lot of our partners visiting this year (Takom, Meng, Kinetic/Skunkmodels Workshop, ModelCollect, Flyhawk, Kajika, Rye Field Models, Revosys, Wolfpack-Design, Pontos...anyone I forgot? Whew!), so we had a blast showing them the show and talking business. A great four days.
> 
> I did have time to visit the Bandai booth and give them the usual earful: Bigger ISD, B-Wing, 1/48 Y-Wing, Blockade Runner, bigger AT-AT, TIE Bomber, 1/72 Falcon...all the things we all want. All the while praising them for the great releases we've gotten so far.
> 
> I also had a chance to talk to Seiji Takahashi (Bandai SW consultant), and although he couldn't say anything specific, he did say to keep an eye out for a VERY big announcement at the Tokyo Toy Show in June.
> 
> EVENT OUTLINE?INTERNATIONAL TOKYO TOY SHOW 2017
> 
> WHAT CAN IT BE?!?!?!


----------



## Steve H

HAHAHAHAHAHA no I am not that spy 

Just fairly good at 'reading' things based on history, personal observations, and recalling context. 

So, we'll see! Myself, I'm happy to see that they're keeping kits in production and not taking 6 months or a year off before re-pressing. (for inventory reasons of course) It seems there's a steady demand for the kits and that's good.


----------



## edge10

Lots of Grievous pictures (Slave 1 and Jedi Starfighter as well):

?????????????????????????????????????????A??????????????? | ????????


----------



## edge10

I believe this is the BIG announcement:

1/72 Perfect Grade Millennium Falcon:

https://twitter.com/HobbySite/status...923648/photo/1

Product page:

STAR WARS PLASTIC MODEL - ???? ??????


----------



## electric indigo

ZOMG it's the ANH hull.


----------



## edge10

More pics:

[????] 2017?6?1?~6?4? TOKYO INTERNATIONAL TOY SHOW 2017 ? BANDAI HOBBY??? | TAGhobby.com

Price 43,200 Yen and limited availability?


----------



## edge10

More pics:

??????????????????????2017?????????????? ????????????????????? | ????????


----------



## Richard Baker

FINALLY!

Very expensive but it really looks worth it


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Can't wait.

Now, hopefully, Bandai will also do a larger scale SD so we can get the monkey of these two Grail kits off our backs and move on happily to kits that haven't been done before -- like the Blockade Runner.


----------



## Richard Baker

No matter what is released people are going to clamor for the one yet to be done...

I love this Falcon- I just hope I can get funds together when it becomes available.


----------



## electric indigo

It looks like they even molded certain donor kit parts individually.


----------



## Carson Dyle

Okay, that's the MF I've been waiting for.


----------



## Newbie123

What a gorgeous kit! Absolutely gob-smacking. $360 US or $500 Canadian, tho'. Out of my reality. I hope when they get this limited release out of the way, they'll try to recover their tooling costs and release a "Less Than Perfect" version without lights and whatever else that makes this so "perfect" and drop the price down into the $250 US range. There they'd sell like hotcakes. 

So this kit has been sort of expected for about three years now and it's finally out. Expectations have been running high about a big Star Destroyer for only about a year. Guess we have another one or two to wait.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Richard Baker said:


> No matter what is released people are going to clamor for the one yet to be done....


True true. But, when it comes to Star Wars models, the MF and the star destroyer are the big kahunas. Bandai could release dozens of really great kits, but it would always come back to, "Yeah, but when are we getting a decent sized MF and SD?" For a lot of people (not all, but a lot), that itch needs to be scratched. I just want them to get these two out there and move on to other kits.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Finally! The Falcon model I wanted after standing in line to see "STAR WARS" In the summer of 1977!!! I remember being so disappointed when I received my first MPC Falcon...I foolishly expected the box to contain what I saw on the beautiful box lid!

Never liked the FM kit...Built a dozen or so and hated the profile.The best thing is I still have all the little figures! Lots and lots of Stormtroopers for a Diorama!


----------



## Daniel_B

Video of the new Bandai 1/72 Falcon from the Tokyo Toy Show.


----------



## Zombie_61

*sigh* Why couldn't Fine Molds have produced this kit back in 2007?


----------



## JeffBond

Absolutely stunning. My only criticism is I wish the engine light effect was brighter--looks like a bunch of stuff blocking the light, even on top of that wraparound grid I never liked. But I happily plunked down my $400.


----------



## robiwon2

Not crazy about the molded in blast marks or the engine lighting. I'd prefer to do my own. I'll plan on getting this unless I hear that a cheaper, less feature laden, version will be available.


----------



## JGinyard

I'm saving up for this one. The rest of my kit acquisitions will just have to be put on hold, but I'm willing to make that sacrifice for this. Pretty certain it'll even put the otherwise excellent Fine Molds 1/72 kit to shame. Realistically, there's no way in hell I'll ever dive in my pockets deep enough for a DeAgostini Falcon, but this, although by no means cheap, is at least within the realm of possibility.


----------



## Steve H

Sorry I'm late to the party, had some crap happen.

So, Bandai finally pulled the trigger on the 1/72 Falcon. That's really nice.

For those not familiar with the term 'Perfect Grade', It comes from Bandai's premier line of large scale, super detailed Gundam kits. They pull out all the stops on a PG kit. Yes, they tend to be limited release but they also get re-issued. A lot of resources go into making a PG kit. 

Seeing this, it would not shock me if the large Star Destroyer that they HAVE to be itching to release gets the PG label as well. If nothing else PG means 'pretty expensive'.


----------



## edge10

Extended video:






Order page:

PERFECT GRADE 1/72 ƒ~ƒŒƒjƒAƒ€�Eƒtƒ@ƒ‹ƒRƒ“ | ƒvƒŒƒ~ƒAƒ€ƒoƒ“ƒ_ƒC | ƒoƒ“ƒ_ƒCŒöŽ®’Ê”ÌƒTƒCƒg


----------



## Steve H

I think if anyone had questions as to the commitment and 'street cred' of the Bandai staff working on the Star Wars line, I believe that this video should put all those questions to rest. 

The kit is a big chunk of money, but it really looks like it will be worth every penny. I can't WAIT to see what some of our comrades do with this.


----------



## Ducks and Witches

Still not sure they have the proper "toe in". Strange they went to such great lengths to duplicate the New Hope Falcon, but added the inaccurate Special Edition engine grill. Otherwise looks like the "Grail" Falcon I wanted way back when Fine Molds had the license.


----------



## RossW

edge10 said:


> Extended video:
> 
> PG 1/72 MILLENNIUM FALCON / ãƒŸãƒ¬ãƒ‹ã‚¢ãƒ*ãƒ»ãƒ•ã‚¡ãƒ«ã‚³ãƒ³ å•†å“�ç´¹ä»‹PVï¼ˆå®Œå…¨ç‰ˆï¼‰ - YouTube
> 
> Order page:
> 
> PERFECT GRADE 1/72 ƒ~ƒŒƒjƒAƒ€�Eƒtƒ@ƒ‹ƒRƒ“ | ƒvƒŒƒ~ƒAƒ€ƒoƒ“ƒ_ƒC | ƒoƒ“ƒ_ƒCŒöŽ®’Ê”ÌƒTƒCƒg


Any tips on how to order one if you don't read Japanese?


----------



## Steve H

Ducks and Witches said:


> Still not sure they have the proper "toe in". Strange they went to such great lengths to duplicate the New Hope Falcon, but added the inaccurate Special Edition engine grill. Otherwise looks like the "Grail" Falcon I wanted way back when Fine Molds had the license.


It may be that Disney/Lucasfilm insisted they include that. Given the Bandai team's desire to be spot-on, the care they're taking, if they include that grill it's because they have to.

I mean, Lucas sure as shoot didn't physically change the big Falcon miniature to make it conform to the Special Edition. (altho, I suppose he COULD have...)


----------



## Steve H

RossW said:


> Any tips on how to order one if you don't read Japanese?


I expect Bluefin will be making an announcement soon.


----------



## edge10

Here is the Press Release:

http://bandai-a.akamaihd.net/corp/press/100000569595953.pdf

~680 parts and photo-etch.

It says it should be available here in the U.S., so the ball is in Bluefin's court.


----------



## Steve H

edge10 said:


> Here is the Press Release:
> 
> http://bandai-a.akamaihd.net/corp/press/100000569595953.pdf
> 
> ~680 parts and photo-etch.
> 
> It says it should be available here in the U.S., so the ball is in Bluefin's court.


All those parts, all that detail, and it's a snap fit. 

That should be the final nail in the coffin of 'snap kits are kiddy junk' discussions, hah? 

I have to say, I had NO idea there was detail on the big Falcon hiding inside of the blast marks. Hoooooly crap.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Ducks and Witches said:


> Still not sure they have the proper "toe in". Strange they went to such great lengths to duplicate the New Hope Falcon, but added the inaccurate Special Edition engine grill.


How is the grill "inaccurate"? Because it wasn't on the 5-footer model? Well, neither was the set cockpit -- and Bandai is using the longer ESB dimensions instead of the shorter ANH cockpit.

I guess I don't understand why some people are starting to rag on the engine grill as some kind of unacceptable blasphemy. Of all the Special Edition changes, that is possibly the least controversial one -- and one that I would guess most people, including most modelers, think is fairly cool.


----------



## Ducks and Witches

Hunk A Junk said:


> How is the grill "inaccurate"? Because it wasn't on the 5-footer model? Well, neither was the set cockpit -- and Bandai is using the longer ESB dimensions instead of the shorter ANH cockpit.
> 
> I guess I don't understand why some people are starting to rag on the engine grill as some kind of unacceptable blasphemy. Of all the Special Edition changes, that is possibly the least controversial one -- and one that I would guess most people, including most modelers, think is fairly cool.


I wasn't ragging on the model or Bandai. Just making an observation. They spent a lot of time in the video stressing how accurate this is to the New Hope Falcon. Heck they even said they are going with white lights instead of blue! Yet they included the Special Edition grill. Seems odd. They're using the ESB cockpit? I had no idea. Makes it all the more curious.


----------



## Steve H

Hunk A Junk said:


> How is the grill "inaccurate"? Because it wasn't on the 5-footer model? Well, neither was the set cockpit -- and Bandai is using the longer ESB dimensions instead of the shorter ANH cockpit.
> 
> I guess I don't understand why some people are starting to rag on the engine grill as some kind of unacceptable blasphemy. Of all the Special Edition changes, that is possibly the least controversial one -- and one that I would guess most people, including most modelers, think is fairly cool.


We don't need a reason, we're fans. 

"If they put the ESB cockpit on the ANH Falcon we riot!"

Heck, I don't recall ANY engine exhaust detail in Star Wars, just a blue glow. I suppose someone aftermarket can make a frosted clear curved panel to replace the grid if it really was a sticking point.


----------



## Trek Ace

The frosted engine strip would be an easy fix to replicate the studio model. That's what I plan on doing with mine.


----------



## robn1

Steve H said:


> ...Heck, I don't recall ANY engine exhaust detail in Star Wars, just a blue* glow. I suppose someone aftermarket can make a frosted clear curved panel to replace the grid if it really was a sticking point.


*white

The grill was not part of the original in the OT, not due to lack of money or technology, they could have included it if they wanted to. The engine area was never seen powered down, so there's no telling how it would have been detailed.

I want MY model to look like what I saw in the movie, a solid band of white light. I'm fine with the grid but only if it could disappear when lit up, and I'm not sure how to go about doing that.


----------



## Steve H

robn1 said:


> *white
> 
> The grill was not part of the original in the OT, not due to lack of money or technology, they could have included it if they wanted to. The engine area was never seen powered down, so there's no telling how it would have been detailed.
> 
> I want MY model to look like what I saw in the movie, a solid band of white light. I'm fine with the grid but only if it could disappear when lit up, and I'm not sure how to go about doing that.


I think the problem is, the effect only works with film. In person you're just not going to get a white light bright enough to 'wash out' the grid.

Unless... what about if the grid was cast in thin clear plastic? Light off, the shadow of the space makes the grid visible, but hit the super bright LEDs and it mostly vanishes.

Best I can think of at the moment.


----------



## MartyS

Steve H said:


> I think the problem is, the effect only works with film. In person you're just not going to get a white light bright enough to 'wash out' the grid.


Darn human eyes with their wide dynamic range....

A super bright LED inside each square might do it, but you would see them when off, and it would be painful to look at...

Lots of fiber optics maybe? Build the entire grid structure from a giant bundle of glued together fiber optics, very thin coat of paint on it to make it look solid when off. Extra set of LEDs just to make the grid glow and blend in with the LEDs behind the openings. With color changing LEDs you could do a cool down sequence where the grid looks like it's red hot and cools down after you turn off the main LEDs.


----------



## Buc

what's really funny about all this grill talk... when these folks
put the kit on their shelves...guess what is against the wall and
never seen again?!?!!!


----------



## Steve H

Buc said:


> what's really funny about all this grill talk... when these folks
> put the kit on their shelves...guess what is against the wall and
> never seen again?!?!!!


HAW! Yeah. OTOH this baby is big enough it may end up as a centerpiece on the dining room table.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

robn1 said:


> The grill was not part of the original in the OT, not due to lack of money or technology, they could have included it if they wanted to. The engine area was never seen powered down, so there's no telling how it would have been detailed.


I just don't agree with this. Of course money and technology had something to do with it. On the original model, they needed a lit engine for all the shots the movie required. They had no idea if there ever was going to BE a second movie or a third. So they made the model based on what was required and no more. In order to have unlit engine detail it would've meant making swappable engine sections, one including lights to get the super bright glow and one that didn't. That's a technology issue. That costs money and in filmmaking money is a big deal. Even after the original film's success, they still had to spend money where it's needed most and it just wasn't worth the cost of making an unlit engine section when, as has been pointed out, they'd just be shooting the model from the front anyway. By 1997, they had a digital model (technology) and were able to play with shots free from things like model mounting points and physical lighting effects -- like showing the engines going from off to on. So money and technology absolutely played a part. As for "no telling what how it would've been detailed," the same guy who made the original asked his artists to come up with unlit engine detail later on. Same director. What's the difference whether he had an artist on, say, ROTJ come up with an engine detail design vs. an artist in 1996? They're both artists for hire doing the job the director asked. As far as I can see, the only real objection to the engine grid detail is just good old fashion George Lucas animus. He had the nerve to change a film he wrote and directed without consulting the fans first. For some people that's just an unpardonable sin. I'm not one of them. It's his movie. Me being the biggest fan in the world entitles me to exactly nothing. My childhood was never raped. If the grid detail was visible in one shot in the original 1977 version then everything is fine and good but because it was added later by many of the same people suddenly it's not? Again, I think it's totally cool to remove the engine detail to make the Bandai kit look exactly like the 5-footer miniature, warts and all, or simply because a translucent band will better replicate the super bright engine glow effect. People can and should build the model any way they want for whatever reason they want. But the "I reject the grid simply because it was in the SE and I reject the SE" argument, IMHO, is just silly.


----------



## robn1

Wow. Dude, I never said it was wrong of Bandai to include the grid, or that other builders are wrong for wanting it. I simply said _I_ don't like it, it was not part of the original design, and _I_ will build _mine_ without it. So chill out and stop putting words in my mouth.

And no, money and technology had nothing to do with it. With all ILM accomplished in that movie, do you really think a metal grid was beyond their abilities? Lucas simply didn't ask for it and no one else thought of it.


----------



## Ducks and Witches

Actually the engine grid is not washed out when powered up. Look at scenes from Rogue One. (Edit: I mean Force Awakens) Personally it just doesn't look as fast and powerful than in a New Hope where you have a super large blinding light afterburner effect. Do we ever actually see the Falcon from behind powered down? That would be the only reason to add engine detail. Anyway, that part can be replace if one wishes. No big deal.


----------



## Richard Baker

I don't think the Falcon made an appearance in 'Rogue One'...

In 'The Force Awakens' The grid is somewhat visible, but it is a CGI shot and they can dial in what ever detail they want with that.

I like having the grid visible- that is my favorite part from the Special Edition of ANH/ WHen you see the Falcon rise up with the engines at hot idle and then kick in full thrust- that is a beautiful moment


----------



## Ducks and Witches

Richard Baker said:


> I don't think the Falcon made an appearance in 'Rogue One'...
> 
> In' he Force Awakens' The grid is somewhat visible, but it is a CGI shot and they can dial in what ever detail they want with that.
> 
> I like having the grid visible- that is my favorite part from the Special Edition of ANH/ WHen you see the Falcon rise up with the engines at hot idle and then kick in full thrust- that is a beautiful moment



Sorry, I meant Force Awakens.


----------



## robiwon2

This model, no matter what you do with it or mod it, will never, ever match the 5 footer from ANH!!!!!

Know why?

It's not 5 foot long!!! That means every detail and proportion is off. Build it the way you want to build it, grid or no grid. Whatever way you want, it will never match the 5 footer.


----------



## bragstone

I know how to deal with the grid, "high energy photons" yeah that's the ticket...>


----------



## robn1

Why does the grid discussion give me a deja vu feeling?


----------



## electric indigo

And we're not even near the mandible discussion...


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Robn1, over the years I've complimented you and your work dozens of times. This is all in fun. No offense intended. Shootin' the $h**. People are passionate about the Falcon and this franchise. When people declare this or that is "wrong" of course they're making a personal opinion, but it also can read as a blanket universal "truth" -- and that leads to equally passionate counter views. I think I said that everyone can and should make their Falcon however it works for them for whatever reason they desire. None of us were there to know why they did or did not include the engine detail during the making of the OT, so it's a moot point. We're all just basement-dwelling schmucks trying to make physical representations of imaginary things. That's the unique challenge of science fiction modeling vs. making tanks and battleships. Production-wise, there is no physical grid. Canon-wise, the grid exists (whether we agree with it or not). There are half a dozen studio versions of this vehicle, both physical and digital, tiny and full-scale, that are all different, made over dozens of years by hundreds of artists, yet all officially represent the same singular fictional vehicle. Reconciling it all as one perfect model is impossible. There will always be compromises. It sounds like we're both aiming toward replicating the ILM 5-footer. I'm likely to go so far as to ditch the "set" cockpit and replicate ILM's faux cockpit. I'm genuinely looking forward to seeing what you do with yours. Cheers.:thumbsup:


----------



## edge10

1/72 Falcon first run almost sold out in Japan.

https://twitter.com/HobbySite/status/879651975440154625

From Google translate:

Shipment minute left for August! PERFECT GRADE 1/72 Millennium Falcon that is currently accepting premium Bandai. August shipment is a little left! Do not miss it! It is!


From Bing translator:

August just minutes remaining ships! Mari is a preorder, PERFECT GRADE 1 / 72 Millennium Falcon. August orders is just rest! Miss!

Shipment minute left for August! PERFECT GRADE 1/72 Millennium Falcon that is currently accepting premium Bandai. August shipment is a little left! Do not miss it! It is!


----------



## Richard Baker

Some of those have already hit eBay- prices all over the place
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...on+1;72.TRS0&_nkw=bandai+falcon+1;72&_sacat=0


----------



## edge10

Snap build of General Grievous:

????1/12?????????


----------



## electric indigo

Still no new announcements, but another awesome Falcon display



















[????] 2017?7?28?-8?1? ???????2017 ? BANDAI HOBBY???: ?? | TAGhobby.com (bottom half of the page)


----------



## rworne

edge10 said:


> 1/72 Falcon first run almost sold out in Japan.



It's now sold out.


----------



## edge10

rworne said:


> It's now sold out.


Yes, and they are on a second run for September.

In the USA you can order from Amazon, Culttvman and I'm sure other sources.


----------



## edge10

Another blog entry on the Falcon detail:

?SW??????????2???????????????????? - ????????????


----------



## edge10

Decals for the Falcon:

https://twitter.com/HobbySite/status/895599283797336064


----------



## Steve H

edge10 said:


> Another blog entry on the Falcon detail:
> 
> ?SW??????????2???????????????????? - ????????????


...

My brain hurts. 

I know people love this kind of 'deconstruction', I enjoy learning these super SUPER obscure info bits but man, talk about overload!

I do think it points very clearly that Bandai has people who totally obsess on detail on the job. Holy smokes.


----------



## Richard Baker

It is nice to have rivet counters designing kits!


----------



## edge10

Reports are: the 1/72 Falcon has begun to ship!

semi-related:

https://twitter.com/HobbySite/status/900675361062633472


----------



## Steve H

Wish my Japanese was better, all I can make out is what seems to be a joke about how the pile of kit parts is like a hamburger, which is of course totally fitting as the Falcon was reportedly thought of as a burger, or inspired by same.

Whatever. That's a hella lotta parts there.


----------



## edge10

Using two mechanical translations: I think he says there are 36 different sprues/sheets and it is 'easy assembly'. He tried repeatedly to put it together and it came out looking like a hamburger!


----------



## edge10

1/72 Falcon in the wild:

https://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/iakitoo/15545601.html
https://dreamoon.com/millennium-falcon-perfect-grade/
PG ?????????? - ???????? - ????? - ??????????? - ??????????????????????


----------



## Zombie_61

edge10 said:


> 1/72 Falcon in the wild:
> 
> https://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/iakitoo/15545601.html
> https://dreamoon.com/millennium-falcon-perfect-grade/
> PG ?????????? - ???????? - ????? - ??????????? - ??????????????????????


*sigh* Anyone want to trade one of these for an original issue 1/72 Fine Molds Falcon that's still in the box? :lol:


----------



## electric indigo

So the next wave of Star Wars kit is announced, but nothing really new:

???? STAR WARS | TAGhobby.com


----------



## Xenodyssey

Hmmm, but not the new counterpart to BB-8, BB-H8. At least, not yet.


----------



## edge10

Bandai TLJ Releases:

Main Page:
STAR WARS PLASTIC MODEL - ???? ??????

September:
Poe's boosted X-wing:
STAR WARS PLASTIC MODEL - ???? ??????

First Order Stormtroooper Executioner:
STAR WARS PLASTIC MODEL - ???? ??????

October:
Mini Blue Squadron X-wing:
STAR WARS PLASTIC MODEL - ???? ??????

November:
Blue Squadron X-wing 1/72:
STAR WARS PLASTIC MODEL - ???? ??????

1/144 Falcon (again?):
STAR WARS PLASTIC MODEL - ???? ??????

Mini Resistance Vehicle set:
STAR WARS PLASTIC MODEL - ???? ??????

December:
Captain Phasma:
STAR WARS PLASTIC MODEL - ???? ??????

C-3PO and R2D2 set:
STAR WARS PLASTIC MODEL - ???? ??????


----------



## spock62

I hope Bandai has the newer vehicles/ships in the works, not just reissues of kits they already have. Revell just released their kits which do include the newest vehicles/ships, but unfortunately they're still making glorified toys for kids. :frown2:


----------



## Richard Baker

While I do not care much for the execution of Poe's Boosted X-Wing, I am happy to see an X-Wing variant. Just about all the time it is only paint which distinguishes each craft, nice to see a hardware variation finally.


----------



## electric indigo

The downside is that the design implies another "hight speed trench run to destroy super weapon" plot.


----------



## Steve H

Richard Baker said:


> While I do not care much for the execution of Poe's Boosted X-Wing, I am happy to see an X-Wing variant. Just about all the time it is only paint which distinguishes each craft, nice to see a hardware variation finally.


When I saw the name "boosted X-Wing" and the top picture, I couldn't for the life of me figure out what was different, then a few pics in I finally saw the extra engine nozzle sticking out of the back.

And I went "huh! That's it?, that's all?"

Mind, I know Star Wars operates under its own rules so concerns about "does that thing need extra fuel/special fuel to run?" and such don't enter into the discussion, and of course there have been plenty of real-world aircraft with 'boosters' of one kind or another for special purposes or research (generally jet aircraft with a rocket assist) so the design isn't unfeasible, it's just...

Slap a nozzle on the backside and call it done? Really? Not even some fuselage contour changes to imply added 'fuel' or enlarged powerplant or anything?

huh.


----------



## electric indigo

Mecha Collection kit of the gorilla walker


----------



## Steve H

Well! That's...um...a thing... I guess. 

I'm really curious what's going on with those front legs. 

No Kylo Ren TIE fighter yet?


----------



## StarCruiser

I'm sorry but, there's no one today that can design anything that looks remotely convincing - apparently...

Most of the designs from SW7 (and now 8) are either just rehashes, or incredibly badly done.

ST: D doesn't get a pass either, the Discovery's pointless counter-rotating saucer is just plain moronic...


----------



## Richard Baker

What bothers me the most about the bland designs in TFA & TLJ is that there are fantastic concept sketches which would be spectacular on screen. Who ever is guiding the production is discarding them for the garbage we now have. It is consistent and intentional- somebody loves huge over sized wings on shuttles and cartoon gorillas.

I am very frustrated as a builder- here we have the first new Star Wars films in such a long time and I am finding it very hard to raise enthusiasm for any kits right now...


----------



## Zombie_61

electric indigo said:


> Mecha Collection kit of the gorilla walker...


So instead of the AT-AT designation, is this designated as GRI-LA?


----------



## edge10

Standard version release of the Perfect Grade Falcon:

BANDAI 2018?3???: ?? PERFECT GRADE(PG) 1/72 ?Star Wars: Episode IV ? A New Hope?MILLENNIUM FALCON (Standard Ver.) 35,000Yen | TAGhobby.com

1/2 BB-8 repop:

BANDAI 2018?3???: ?? 1/2?STAR WARS? BB-8 Gloss Finish 14,000Yen | TAGhobby.com


----------



## Xenodyssey

A friend and I were talking about how the lack of new innovative design in the new movies might be killing off the cash flow from the merchandising of Star Wars. Does anyone know if Bandai have a license for the animated shows, Clone Wars and Star Wars Rebels?

I would like a 1/144 kit at least of the Ghost and a 1/12 of Chopper. And Revell haven't done much either really.


----------



## Richard Baker

I have not seen any evidence that anybody has a license yet to produce kits from any of the animated show yet


----------



## electric indigo

Does the standard edition Falcon come with watersides? It looks like stickers only in Hobbysearch's pics.


----------



## MartyS

electric indigo said:


> Does the standard edition Falcon come with watersides? It looks like stickers only in Hobbysearch's pics.


The 1:144 does come with waterslides. At least it did when I built mine a year ago.


----------



## edge10

electric indigo said:


> Does the standard edition Falcon come with watersides? It looks like stickers only in Hobbysearch's pics.


All signs point to no.

STAR WARS PLASTIC MODEL - ???? ??????

Bad move on Bandai's part, if so.


----------



## edge10

Han and Luke as Stormtroopers coming:

STAR WARS PLASTIC MODEL - ???? ??????


----------



## Steve H

edge10 said:


> Han and Luke as Stormtroopers coming:
> 
> STAR WARS PLASTIC MODEL - ???? ??????


Oh THERE is an easy and lazy cash grab.


----------



## Xenodyssey

And an AT-M6 from The Last Jedi

STAR WARS PLASTIC MODEL - ???? ??????


----------



## Steve H

Xenodyssey said:


> And an AT-M6 from The Last Jedi
> 
> STAR WARS PLASTIC MODEL - ???? ??????


small scale 'vehicle model' kit. I'm sure there are some that pine for a 1/144 scale version. :laugh:

I still don't grok just what the heck the purpose of the thing is, what mission it's designed for (other than merchandising of course).

At least it makes more sense than the 'slave' walking tugs dragging (dragging?!) that giant door knocker cannon thing.


----------



## edge10

B-Wing announced at Winter Wonder Festival

[????] 2018?2?18? WONDER FESTIVAL 2018? ? BANDAI HOBBY? ?? ?? | Taghobby

http://hobby.dengeki.com/event/528527/


----------



## Steve H

1/72 scale B-Wing. Pardon my drool.


----------



## electric indigo

Every once in a while, Bandai does surprise me! Great news!


----------



## Xenodyssey

Looks like a revised Darth Vader as well with a new Anakin head.

But still no Blockade Runner...


----------



## electric indigo

Another shot


----------



## Steve H

Looks good! I think the stand is designed so it can be displayed 'upright'. 

I love the B-Wing. It's like some Luft '46 (German WWII 'wonder weapon' reaching active service in a prolonged war) design taken to an extreme. The whole 'cockpit rotates as ship moves to attack mode' is just cool if not really needed. 

I'm sure after RotJ came out someone wrote 20+ pages on the history, development and battle record of the thing.


----------



## electric indigo

You don't even have to go as far as '46:


----------



## electric indigo

I see you build your own Death Star...










Coming in June, 3.600 Yen

BANDAI 2018?6???: ?? 1/144?Star Wars: Episode IV ? A New Hope?Death Star???? 3,600Yen | Taghobby.com


----------



## Steve H

Looks like they finally did it. They figured out that those cool 'Death Star Tile' bases were worthy to sell on their own. 

Looks like they kinda muffed it however by not letting a person buy whatever tiles they want in any quantity they want...

Still, they are giving it a try. Not too bad a price, either, for a blatant way to expand the profit margin of the tooling. 

Ohhh, and it comes with the 'vehicle model' X-Wing kit? Not bad at all!

(it only comes with one X-Wing kit, and an exclusive decal sheet to give it various markings.)

I mean, they COULD have slapped a 10,000 Yen price on the set and made it a Bandai web shop exclusive.


----------



## electric indigo

Bandai's tri-axial printing in effect:










Very impressive IMO.

BANDAI 2018?4?26???: ?? 1/12?STAR WARS? Han Solo Stormtrooper Ver. 3,000Yen | Taghobby.com


----------



## edge10

1/144 Solo Movie Falcon:

1/144 ??????????????????????Ver.?????? ??????


----------



## robn1

Even at 1/144 scale the new Han Solo looks too short.


----------



## electric indigo

Interestingly, the separating front end is referred to as a shuttle. The interior is a nice gimmick.


----------



## Xenodyssey

Yes, the interior is an good addition.


----------



## edge10

Blog entry on the Lando Falcon:

??????????????2? ?????????????? - ????????????


----------



## electric indigo

That's an insane level of detail again!


----------



## edge10

Bandai teasing what can only be a Death Star:

https://twitter.com/HobbySite/status/986893715913363456


----------



## electric indigo

Vehicle Model DS1 & DS2 set?


----------



## Steve H

electric indigo said:


> Vehicle Model DS1 & DS2 set?


HAW! Indeed. 

But I wonder. Would a 'Super Star Destroyer' crammed into a 'vehicle model' box be roughly that scale? I can't honestly think that's what it is, as Bandai wouldn't 'pimp' or tease that in this way. I'm really leaning towards the Death Star kit thinking.


----------



## electric indigo

Here it is










[New video added] BANDAI ??! ?? 1:2700000?STAR WARS?Death Star | Taghobby.com


----------



## Steve H

That's interesting. Granted, it's REALLY difficult to reduce a large filming miniature down to an affordable model kit and I'm sure the detailing is WAY over 'scale', but still, that is a pretty credible Death Star II model kit. Lighting and Photoetch meisters are gonna have a field day. 

Heck, put that in a shadowbox diorama with a B-Wing and other fighters and it'll make a great display. 

Thanks again for finding this stuff, E.I.


----------



## Zombie_61

Steve H said:


> That's interesting. Granted, it's REALLY difficult to reduce a large filming miniature down to an affordable model kit and I'm sure the detailing is WAY over 'scale', but still, that is a pretty credible Death Star II model kit...


I definitely agree about the surface detailing being out of scale--any Death Star kit under, say, 12" in diameter, should have a mostly smooth surface (except for the dish and the trench) and the "detail" should be represented by water slide decals. As it is, if I've read this correctly this kit is only 2.4" in diameter and could be a "hard sell" to some modelers, so I guess Bandai couldn't help themselves and thought that surface detail was somehow necessary to make the unpainted prototype look more interesting.


----------



## electric indigo

More pics are out:










BANDAI ??! ?? VEHICLE MODEL 013 1:2700000?STAR WARS?Death Star II | Taghobby.com


----------



## edge10

Blog entry: 

?SW?????????????????????? 013 ?????????????? - ????????????

It is 61mm in diameter and will be on display at the Shizuoka Hobby Show in May.


----------



## Steve H

Zombie_61 said:


> I definitely agree about the surface detailing being out of scale--any Death Star kit under, say, 12" in diameter, should have a mostly smooth surface (except for the dish and the trench) and the "detail" should be represented by water slide decals. As it is, if I've read this correctly this kit is only 2.4" in diameter and could be a "hard sell" to some modelers, so I guess Bandai couldn't help themselves and thought that surface detail was somehow necessary to make the unpainted prototype look more interesting.


I suspect they're looking at two demographics. Those that just want a inexpensive Death Star that looks mostly like they recall (and can be built quickly and with minimal fuss), the 'impulse buy' crowd, and those that want to go NUTS with washes and lining and see what they can do with paint.

As small as that is, it seems pretty darn impressive to me.


----------



## electric indigo

The blog entry says that the images so far a CGI, so the actual kit may look a tad different.


----------



## Zombie_61

Steve H said:


> I suspect they're looking at two demographics. Those that just want a inexpensive Death Star that looks mostly like they recall (and can be built quickly and with minimal fuss), the 'impulse buy' crowd, and those that want to go NUTS with washes and lining and see what they can do with paint.
> 
> As small as that is, it seems pretty darn impressive to me.


Oh, it's definitely impressive. I only wish those raised exterior panels were either much shorter or didn't exist at all. If it is a CG representation as Electric Indigo mentioned and not a physical prototype, they might make some adjustments before it goes into production. Even with those raised panels, it's still more accurate than that weak effort AMT/Ertl produced back in 1998.


----------



## edge10

1/72 B-wing coming in August:

1/72 B?????????????????? ??????


----------



## Richard Baker

Finally a date set!

I am going to be getting several of these kits- the optional engine lighting LEDs as well.

(One I am going to build as the two seater variant as described in one of the novels.)


----------



## electric indigo

It's real!










BANDAI 2018?8???: ?? 1/72?STAR WARS?A/SF-01 B-Wing Starfighter 4,500Yen | Taghobby.com


----------



## Steve H

Richard Baker said:


> Finally a date set!
> 
> I am going to be getting several of these kits- the optional engine lighting LEDs as well.
> 
> (One I am going to build as the two seater variant as described in one of the novels.)


The B-Wing is only a single seater?! I would have thought it was a two seat craft, as I foolishly thought of it as the Star Wars version of the A-6 Intruder.

Anyway, I'm glad it has a release date. Somewhat a shame it doesn't have a 'Death Star tile' base but I guess Bandai used up the 'canon' base tile segments.


----------



## Richard Baker

The B-Wing cockpit is roughly half the width of the Falcon's- a single pilot fits it quite well. It is the Star Wars equivalent of the A-6 Intruder IMO also- a good heavy hitter.

The twin cockpit is elongated with the second seat behind the first- in the book Leia is in the second seat and Akbar is the pilot. It has a malfunction and ends up crashing into a giant alien crystal cathedral while on a ceremonial visit. 

My only disappointment with the new kit is the base- it seems designed to only hold the craft at right angles. I am going to have to fix that- I want the S-Foils deployed but the craft at in a wild banking turn.


----------



## Steve H

That base uses parts from the Gunpla 'Action Base' line of bases (base!  ) so I expect one can do a banking turn display if one wishes.

Or you could buy one of these https://hlj.com/product/BAN967071 and swap out the included 'peg' section with the one coming with the B-Wing. They're all supposed to be interchangeable. The 'indented' area of this base is designed to let you inset a graphic or picture.

It's a very flexible and versatile base.


----------



## edge10

Death Star Attack set coming in June:

STAR WARS PLASTIC MODEL - ???? ??????


----------



## Steve H

edge10 said:


> Death Star Attack set coming in June:
> 
> STAR WARS PLASTIC MODEL - ???? ??????


There are people who would complain that this is nothing but a cold, calculated cash grab by Bandai, increasing profit margin on existing tooling. 

I say bravo. I say it's genius. Picture this: Someone at Bandai wanted this diorama but couldn't get the greenlight from management. So he cleverly worked the idea of the Death Star Tiles as bases for the larger kits being produced. Management went for that, and now, with all the tiles made, the tooling existing, this diorama is suddenly a profitable idea.

I would promote that man. If that WAS the story of course. We'll never know. 

Sooo many possibilities here! Use the Vehicle Collection kits of the Y-Wing, or the TIE Fighters, or just about anything. 

I hope Bandai sells just tons of these. 

ETA: I noticed that there is new tooling, the joining piece to make a tile a wall. OK, very minimal investment and will probably be used in some future 'base' release. Or it might be an existing part from a different product line. Either way, still genius.


----------



## electric indigo

New pic of the Death Star parts


----------



## Steve H

Haw. if there happened to be any 'flash' on the interior detail parts, you could just leave it on as 'scale' skin. 

But of course it's Bandai. Not gonna be a drop of flash on that baby.

Thanks for the update, as always!


----------



## edge10

Blog entry on the B-wing:

?SW??1/72 B???????????????????? - ????????????


----------



## John P

That's a really ugly (but functional) stand!


----------



## Xenodyssey

Hmm. One of the photos shows lighted engines. And after translating the blog entry it seems there will be an optional lighting unit.


----------



## edge10

Updates:

Nothing new at the Shizuoka Hobby Show. 

Here are some pics taken by one of the guys at HLJ:

https://stevethefishdotnet.tumblr.c...star-wars-models-at-bandais-booth-at-the-2018

Another shot of the B-wing about 1/4 way down:

[????] 2018?5?10?-5?13? ?57???HOBBY SHOW 2018 ? BANDAI SPIRITS??: Non-gunpla?? | Taghobby.com

Shots of the Lando Falcon version:

BANDAI 2018?6???: ?? 1/144 Millennium Falcon (Lando Calrissian Ver.) 6,000Yen | Taghobby.com

Page for same:

STAR WARS PLASTIC MODEL - ???? ??????


----------



## electric indigo

New imperial droids (=recolors - there is a new head, though) and a swiss army knife version of R2:

[????] 2018?6?7?-10? INTERNATIONAL TOKYO TOY SHOW 2018 ? BANDAI HOBBY??? | Taghobby.com


----------



## ClubTepes

The new head is appreciated.

I wish they'd do R2 and C3PO in 1/6. They would clean up.
R2 variants alone would pay for both tools.

C'mon clear head version.


----------



## electric indigo

You can order the limited edition B-Wing online now:

https://shop.bluefinbrands.com/sdcc-exclusives.html


----------



## Captain Robert April

I'm just gratified that we're getting reasonably accurate kits that don't require taking out a small loan.

I'm also glad that I located a very nice LHS.


----------



## edge10

We are finally getting a Blockade Runner. The scale is 1/1000 - 127mm

https://twitter.com/HobbySite/status/1020609367257669638

https://twitter.com/HobbySite/status/1020616920981098497

https://twitter.com/HobbySite/status/1020624473009971200


----------



## spock62

edge10 said:


> We are finally getting a Blockade Runner. The scale is 1/1000 - 127mm
> 
> https://twitter.com/HobbySite/status/1020609367257669638
> 
> https://twitter.com/HobbySite/status/1020616920981098497
> 
> https://twitter.com/HobbySite/status/1020624473009971200



Detail is really good at this scale, which is typical of Bandai. I'll be adding one to my SW collection!


----------



## Xenodyssey

Well I'll get it for certain...but I wish it was at least 3x larger.


----------



## electric indigo

Amazing detail again. But the bundle should have been with the SD so we can recreate this shot:

https://i0.wp.com/caps.pictures/197/7-starwars4/full/star-wars4-movie-screencaps.com-51.jpg


----------



## Richard Baker

For me the most important thing about this new subject is that it is a capital ship- an entire class of ships we have never seen in styrene aside from the ISD. We gave fighters and small vehicles out the wazoo but so many excellent larger ships have been mostly ignored.

I wish it was larger, but when you look at the photos it is hard to believe that model is only five inches long.


----------



## charonjr

Sorry, deleting post. Lack of current relevance.


----------



## Zombie_61

Here's the real question: Who here is going to include an itty bitty Star Wars poster and Playboy centerfold on their bridge?


----------



## electric indigo

Runners










www.toysdaily.com/discuz/data/attachment/forum/201807/28/110559g65ypty9s6sgpl9g.jpg.thumb.jpg



















Don't drool on your keyboard.


----------



## electric indigo

Painted Sample


----------



## electric indigo

I was lazy and hotlinked from another forum. Here they are on a different host:





































PS it had to happen:

https://dorobou.c.blog.so-net.ne.jp/_images/blog/_2d5/dorobou/E99BBBE9A3BEE38080E38184E381A4E38282E381AEE8A792E5BAA6.jpg


----------



## Richard Baker

I got word yesterday that Cultman had the next shipment of Special Edition B-Wings in- I completed my preorder and should get my kit in a week or so.
Really looking forward to this- it is one of my favorite vehicles from the franchise- I love off beat designs, just a pity we never saw them on screen much.


----------



## electric indigo

New B-Wing pics & awesome boxart!

[NEW OFFICIAL PHOTOS ADDED] BANDAI 2018?8?23???: ?? 1/72?STAR WARS?A/SF-01 B-Wing Starfighter 4,500Yen - Taghobby.com


----------



## Richard Baker

It is a spectacular kit- well worth the wait to have it done so well!


----------



## edge10

Snap build of the B-wing:

????1/72?B?????????????

Hat tip, Changkaischecky.


----------



## Steve H

The more I look, the more two things keep hitting my brain:

I'm still surprised it's a single seater. The design seems to scream for a twin seat arrangement (pilot and weapons officer?). And just how does the pilot get into the thing? Canopy opens? Seat drops down (ala the X-3)? 

There's no droid socket? How do they fix it in flight without a droid? LOL of course they don't fix it, it just blows up, right?  I mean, I understand about the A-Wing not having a droid, it's way too tiny and seems designed to be a fairly disposable cheap attack craft but the B-Wing is a heavy attacker and would benefit from a droid fixing things.


----------



## electric indigo

Dorobou is already on it. I hope we'll see some in progress pics later on his blog.


----------



## Xenodyssey

The original of the Blade (B) Wing was shown in the Star Wars Rebels season 2 episode "Wing of the Master". I don't think it really showed but Hera did hope out and down so I assume the canopy opened up.


----------



## robn1

I've seen some fan art of B-wings with the canopy opened and it looked proper enough. There's also one drawing I saw that had a hatch in the side of the cockpit (while landed, it would be the top when in flight so it must be landed for the hatches to line up). This may lead to an aft compartment in the cockpit capsule, there could be room for a second crewman or an astromech.


----------



## Steve H

Wouldn't it be amazing if the kit size of the Blockade Runner and the 'Vehicle Model' MM Falcon worked out in a way so that one could kitbash the Falcon cockpit onto the Runner to make the early 'Pirate Ship' design? Naaaa, couldn't happen. The Bandai kit engineers can't be THAT crafty... can they?


----------



## edwhitefire

*B-Wing kit SDCC Special*

The kit is amazing! Practically a press fit. It looks beautiful assembled and you can't beat it with a stick!


----------



## electric indigo

Dorobou has posted links to galleries of the 8th Doro-off Exhibition, lots of Star Wars and other franchises' (like Yamato) kits from Japan's top modelers.

Follow the links to the Google photo pages in this post:

https://dorobou.blog.so-net.ne.jp/2018-09-30


----------



## electric indigo

Amazing job on the Vehicle Collection Blockade Runner:

https://www.style-s.jp/self_ex/models/BrockadeRunner/page1.html


----------



## edge10

Bandai is teasing something for the 11th:

https://twitter.com/hobbysite


----------



## edge10

Summer 2019

1/5000 Star Destroyer:

https://bandai-hobby.net/sw/jp/products/stardestroyer_5000_1.html


----------



## Steve H

Well. 1/5000 scale. That should be a decent size, yes?


----------



## Trek Ace

A little over 12" long, it would seem.


----------



## Zombie_61

Someone over on The RPF said the 1/5000 scale works out to approximately 32 cm, which converts to approximately 12.6" long; shorter than the old MPC kit by roughly 2.5".  But without knowing which dimensions Bandai used to determine their 1/5000 scale, that could be off by who knows how much. And, as expected, there was much hand-wringing and complaining that it's too small; you just can't please some people.


----------



## edge10

Zombie_61 said:


> Someone over on The RPF said the 1/5000 scale works out to approximately 32 cm, which converts to approximately 12.6" long; shorter than the old MPC kit by roughly 2.5". But without knowing which dimensions Bandai used to determine their 1/5000 scale, that could be off by who knows how much. And, as expected, there was much hand-wringing and complaining that it's too small; you just can't please some people.


Bandai has always used official numbers, available from https://www.starwars.com/databank/imperial-star-destroyer, up till this point.


----------



## spock62

Sequence of events in my home:
a) see YouTube video of Bandai announcing Star Destroyer: Excited that Bandai is doing this kit, knowing it will be done to their usual high standards
b) video lists scale as 1/5000: Releaved to see it's not a huge model, which means I'll have space to display it and the price should be reasonable
c) see that kit is lighted: I really don't care for this feature and feel the kit will cost more because of it, but I'm still hopeful I could afford it
d) read posts on various forums that the cost will be $140 US: My initial interest is over, because, _*if*_ true, $140 is too damn much for a 13" lg kit.


I know the "have to have it at any cost crowd (i.e. independently wealthy)" will go on about how $140 for a kit as nice as this is worth it, but I'm not buying it (figuratively and literally). Between the large, costly kits and the small, costly kits, kit manufacturers are leaving the more monetarily (and space) challenged modelers behind. To me, when you look at how small their customer base is, and will become as the years go on, it seems a pretty stupid move on their part. When this hobby finally dies in this country, over priced kits will certainly be one of the culprits.


----------



## kekker

Eh, they have a lot of people looking at the cost/benefit analysis of kit costs vs. sales numbers. They aren't always right, but if the numbers start skewing towards fewer high priced kits selling, then the companies wil start making more low price kits. Unless they're completely dim (always a possibility!).

The companies will put out what the market supports. What we have to realize is that the majority of modelers are no longer kids scraping change together to go to the local five and dime for kits. Most modelers now are older, with jobs and more disposable income. If the demographic changes, the companies likely will, too.

Some modelers do the math on interest vs. size/cost and say "Nope." But for now, enough say "Yeah, sure." I never would have sprung the hundreds of dollars for the HK 1/32 B-17G 30 years ago. Now I can save my disposable income and get it and some detail parts. I probably wouldn't have, but what tipped me over was learning that my Mom's dad had been a mechanic at a USAAF field in England during the war.

For the SD kit, I've got the Zvezda kit and will light that. Whether I get the Bandai kit, dunno yet, but likely not.

Kev


----------



## Steve H

spock62 said:


> Sequence of events in my home:
> a) see YouTube video of Bandai announcing Star Destroyer: Excited that Bandai is doing this kit, knowing it will be done to their usual high standards
> b) video lists scale as 1/5000: Releaved to see it's not a huge model, which means I'll have space to display it and the price should be reasonable
> c) see that kit is lighted: I really don't care for this feature and feel the kit will cost more because of it, but I'm still hopeful I could afford it
> d) read posts on various forums that the cost will be $140 US: My initial interest is over, because, _*if*_ true, $140 is too damn much for a 13" lg kit.
> 
> 
> I know the "have to have it at any cost crowd (i.e. independently wealthy)" will go on about how $140 for a kit as nice as this is worth it, but I'm not buying it (figuratively and literally). Between the large, costly kits and the small, costly kits, kit manufacturers are leaving the more monetarily (and space) challenged modelers behind. To me, when you look at how small their customer base is, and will become as the years go on, it seems a pretty stupid move on their part. When this hobby finally dies in this country, over priced kits will certainly be one of the culprits.



100% agree. I'll only offer this defense. For the Domestic Japanese market, this kit, with included LED light kit, is the right price. It's fairly obvious this isn'r going to be just a couple of tiny self-contained LED units tossed in the box, rather they're going full tilt and will likely do all kinds of tricky things using 'light pipe' clear parts rather than miles of fiber optic. 

I have confidence it will be a nice build straight stock from the box and the folk here will do amazing things that make it even more spectacular. 

Mind, they may well release a non-lit kit later but I expect it'll still be about $100 USD. Assuredly no lower than $70. But, too much is still too much. Lemme tell you about the $ 2000 kit of the Space Battleship Yamato I have to say "sorry, no" to (over 3 feet long and cast metal hull parts)


----------



## ClubTepes

If that new 1/350 Yamato would have been the 2199 version, I might have sold off a few things to get it.
But for me, the deal breaker was the fact that it was the 2202 version, which I don't like what they've done to the ship. I know, its to reflect the artistic changes that they did to the Yamato way back years ago between season one and season two (or arreverderci).

On the SD, I was disappointed with the size. Big massive spaceships should be big massive models.
I always thought that it should have been another Perfect Grade at least the size of the 1/2700 kit. On that kit, they were so close to 1/2500, why not go for that and be in scale with all the other 1/2500 scale stuff.


The Zvezda kit was a disappointment on its own, with all the proportional inaccuracies. 
I don't understand dumping that much money into tooling and not doing your research.


----------



## electric indigo

New infos:

https://www.taghobby.com/archives/348577



> 1/5000 Star · Destroyer [Writing Model] Initial Limited Edition
> 
> Manufacturer suggested retail price ¥ 12,960 (including tax 8%)
> 
> Scheduled to be released in August 2019
> 
> "Initial Production Limited Edition Specification"
> 
> ■ The instruction manual comes with a lighting model version with "commentary page" edited by "Kiyuji Takahashi" added. (* 1)
> ■ Clear exterior parts that can enjoy built-in LEDs are included as additional. (* 2)
> ■ Promoter "Dorobou Hikage" produced by Mr. Production Additional special booklet for exterior parts is included. (* 3)
> ■ Package is a large format package with limited initial production (※ 4)
> 
> (※ 1) is also included in the regular version.
> (※ 2) (※ 3) is not included in repeat production.
> (* 4) will be ordinary package from repeat production.
> 
> For those who are painted / crafted, a standard model with simple specifications.












Regular edition is ¥ 7,000.


----------



## Steve H

Regular edition is 7000 Yen. Hmmmm, now who called that...


----------



## spock62

Steve H said:


> Regular edition is 7000 Yen. Hmmmm, now who called that...


 Well done sir!


I think it's great that Bandai decided to release two versions. Similar to how Eduard does their kits, the ProfiPack with all the goodies and the cheaper Weekend Edition with just the plastic and decals. Having an option for a cheaper version is never a bad idea!


----------



## electric indigo

I wonder what their solution is for the shake 'n' bake crowd with the clear parts. Is there already a light-blocking layer in the injection parts?

Dengeki Hobby has more pics of the kit, the detail level is amazing:

https://hobby.dengeki.com/news/705853/

Scale this pic up to 32 cm on your screen:


----------



## electric indigo

Now with subtitles:


----------



## edge10

Bandai Blog entry on the upcoming Star Destroyer:

??1????????????????????????? - ????????????


----------



## kekker

edge10 said:


> Bandai Blog entry on the upcoming Star Destroyer:
> 
> ??1????????????????????????? - ????????????


Holey moley - why can't I just hit "Print" and have a model?


----------



## Steve H

That just looks amazing. I'm sure some will kvetch that it should be a bigger kit but I suspect this will satisfy a great number of people. 

And it doesn't look much like the 'oh it's just a copy of this resin kit' that was in early discussions. I'll leave that to the experts. 

I am really curious about how the lighting is going to work. The parts that are to be molded in clear (and how nice to make that separate trees, so easy to home cast in clear if one wishes, huh?) have just too much bumpy detail for foil decals to be used to light block. Even if the foil was applied to the inside (assumed smooth) there would have to be some crazy small little chads to remove to make the light points. and the parts would still be clear and not the gray of the rest of the parts. Or grays, knowing Bandai. 

I hope whoever does a build takes time to show how it works, even if they choose another way to light the kit, like LOTS of tiny masks. Wow what a job THAT would be for the paint mask makers, huh?


----------



## robn1

You'd never be able to mask those tiny windows, they're practically pin points. You'd have to light block from outside, paint, then use a fine bit to drill through the paint. This makes the drilling easy, but the extra paint coats can wreck all the detail if not done carefully.


----------



## edge10

Part 2 of the Star Destroyer blog:

??2???????????????????????? - ????????????


----------



## ClubTepes

edge10 said:


> Part 2 of the Star Destroyer blog:
> 
> ??2???????????????????????? - ????????????


Now, keep in mind that the bridge will only be an inch to an inch and a quarter wide.

These guys aren't going to this extreme for a part that small.

I suspect that there will be a PG Star Destroyer, in a year probably two years.

I'm thinking about waiting to see.


----------



## veedubb67

ClubTepes said:


> These guys aren't going to this extreme for a part that small.


I wouldn't bet on it. Have you seen the amount of detail they've put into the 1/350 Millennium Falcon or the 1/144 kits? Absolutely astounding!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Steve H

I agree. I don't discount Bandai on doing anything (other than producing more kits from Yamato 2199/2202  ) when they set their mind to it. I do think a PG style big monster kit is possible.

Nobody has noticed this kit will include in-scale Blockade Runner and MM Falcon? can't wait to see those lit.


----------



## ClubTepes

veedubb67 said:


> I wouldn't bet on it. Have you seen the amount of detail they've put into the 1/350 Millennium Falcon or the 1/144 kits? Absolutely astounding!
> 
> Rob
> Iwata Padawan


I have. And that's also one reason why I made my statement. The detail here, exceeds what they put into those. The geometry looks to be a lot more high-rez than what one of those little kits require.


----------



## ClubTepes

Steve H said:


> I agree. I don't discount Bandai on doing anything (other than producing more kits from Yamato 2199/2202  ) when they set their mind to it. I do think a PG style big monster kit is possible.
> 
> Nobody has noticed this kit will include in-scale Blockade Runner and MM Falcon? can't wait to see those lit.


Ugh, don't get me started on the 2199/2202 kits.

Those things are a bit of a disappointment. It doesn't seem as though they put the same concern for the fit and finish into those kits.

As the immediate predecessors to the Star Wars kits, they either had quite a leap and effort into the Star Wars kits, or they put the 'B' team on the Yamato kits.
And that plastic (both Yamato and Star Wars), bad chemical reactions to pretty standard hobby materials that have been on the market for years can have some pretty unexpected and dire consequences.

Aside from all that, yes, it is disappointing that they didn't continue and release a lot of subjects.
And of course some of the redesigns are very disappointing, like the Cosmo Tiger II.
And finally, the departure designs just don't fit within that universe.
So in general, 2202 has been a big disappointment for me, after just what a great job they did with 2199.


----------



## Steve H

While I want to deep dive into the Yamato 2k kits, I'm REALLY curious about what you mean about the plastic (plastics) used in both the Yamato and Star Wars kits.

What's reacting badly with what? You say 'standard hobby materials' but are you talking name brand things like Testors 'steel needle' liquid cement or home-brew MEK and the like?


----------



## ClubTepes

Steve H said:


> While I want to deep dive into the Yamato 2k kits, I'm REALLY curious about what you mean about the plastic (plastics) used in both the Yamato and Star Wars kits.
> 
> What's reacting badly with what? You say 'standard hobby materials' but are you talking name brand things like Testors 'steel needle' liquid cement or home-brew MEK and the like?


Steve,
There is something unusual in the Bandai plastic. I suspect, that it is something that allows the plastic a lower viscosity to flow under pressure into all the nooks and crannies of Bandai's hyper detailed molds. Whatever it is, and whatever the reason they use it, it reacts to things like enamel washes and I personally had a stress crack develop on a Gamilon ship from using CA Accelerator.

Other people have also reported bad experience from using oils......which are typically thinned with mineral spirits.

Unfortunately, there is no concise list of materials that react with the plastic. So far, its all anecdotal stories (except for me, with the CA accelerator).

As I have said, enamel washes seem to be a problem, however, I have already airbrushed enamel paint as a base color with no problem (maybe because its sprayed so thin and dries so quickly that there is no time for a overly bad reaction.

As I'm sure you are aware, Mr. Hobby has 'official' Yamato paint sets (I have a few) which happen to be lacquer based.

I'm pretty sure that all acrylic products are fine. 

What we need, is someone who can read the Bandai literature, to see if there are warnings on the instructions.

As for your glue statement. I've pretty much used only Tamiya super-thin.

In the past, I've done glue tests on plastics (looking for what works best on ABS) where I take pieces of the kits sprue and glue them together parallel to each other. Then, once they are dry, I twist them apart to see what held the best.

I haven't done a glue test on Bandai plastic.


----------



## Steve H

Huh! and that reaction to enamel washes hasn't happened with other plastics, say PL kits or Moebius kits? 

I have never heard of such a thing, other than the old days of Floquil Lacquer paints and not to use them on bare styrene. 

I've never found Bandai plastic to be overly 'soft' (like the MPC Eagles back in the '70s. that was some soft plastic there!) so the chemical reaction is surprising.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

:lurk5:


----------



## ClubTepes

Steve H said:


> Huh! and that reaction to enamel washes hasn't happened with other plastics, say PL kits or Moebius kits?
> 
> I have never heard of such a thing, other than the old days of Floquil Lacquer paints and not to use them on bare styrene.
> 
> I've never found Bandai plastic to be overly 'soft' (like the MPC Eagles back in the '70s. that was some soft plastic there!) so the chemical reaction is surprising.


No, not with other styrene plastics. Bandai appears to be unique.

Don't take my word for it, if you do a simple google search such as 'enamel thinner bandai plastic' you will find other articles like the link I tagged below.

https://www.reddit.com/r/modelmakers/comments/57v9r9/bandai_plastic_vs_enamel_thinner/

https://www.therpf.com/forums/threads/bandai-kits-vs-mineral-spirits.262106/

Also, soft at the moment of injection, doesn't necessarily translate into soft when cooled or cured.


----------



## Zombie_61

*sigh* Great. I use enamel paints almost exclusively, and I've never achieved good results with acrylic washes. I guess I'm going to have the most boring Bandai build-ups ever.


----------



## ClubTepes

Zombie_61 said:


> *sigh* Great. I use enamel paints almost exclusively, and I've never achieved good results with acrylic washes. I guess I'm going to have the most boring Bandai build-ups ever.


I as well.

It will take a little re-learning.


----------



## Daniel_B

Acrylic washes suck. Use oil paints.


----------



## ClubTepes

Daniel_B said:


> Acrylic washes suck. Use oil paints.


There are reports of oil washes doing the same thing. 


Your mileage may vary.


----------



## veedubb67

Haven't had any problems with acrylic or oil washes on any of the Bandai kits I've built (darn near every one). I wash the parts in a mild detergent and prime with automotive primer - normally Duplicolor or Krylon. I find Rustoleum too 'hot'. Then it's either Tamiya or Model Master acrylics.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## ClubTepes

veedubb67 said:


> Haven't had any problems with acrylic or oil washes on any of the Bandai kits I've built (darn near every one). I wash the parts in a mild detergent and prime with automotive primer - normally Duplicolor or Krylon. I find Rustoleum too 'hot'. Then it's either Tamiya or Model Master acrylics.
> 
> Rob
> Iwata Padawan



Acrylics are completely safe.

I do Tamiya primer and enamel paint (through an airbrush. - so it may go on so thin and dry so quickly that there isn't time for a reaction).

Seems like most reports come from enamel thinner and also mineral spirits as the reactionary compounds.

I've had personal experience with CA accelerator. And even did a test where I sprayed the accelerator onto sprue. After 5 minutes it snapped like a dried out twig, where the untreated sprue had some bend before snapping.


----------



## edge10

Moonlight SY-3 from the SSM forum reports:



> In other good news, the new issue of Model Graphix magazine announced the Bandai Vehicle Model 016 Super Star Destroyer Executor kit as an August release, for ¥1,000. 19cm long. looks FANTASTIC


----------



## StarCruiser

Less than 8" long (8" in metric is 20.3 cm or 203 mm)?

Not even close to the scale of the little Star Destroyer...


----------



## edge10

True, but it is the largest in the Vehicle Model line by far.


----------



## Zombie_61




----------



## electric indigo

Maybe it comes with a little in-scale Star Destroyer?


----------



## edge10

I'll take this for $9.00 all day long:

https://bandai-hobby.net/item/3281/


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

That is an incredible amount of detail for a little more than 1/2 a foot of ship. Will there production kits keep the same level of detail? :lurk5:


----------



## Richard Baker

I am very happy right now...


----------



## Steve H

Wow. That's pretty amazing. The detail...

OK. who is gonna light it?


----------



## Zombie_61

electric indigo said:


> Maybe it comes with a little in-scale Star Destroyer?


Not in-scale, but rumor has it they'll release a Star Destroyer/Super Star Destroyer combo kit.


----------



## Richard Baker

https://bandai-hobby.net/item/3282/


----------



## Zombie_61

Richard Baker said:


> https://bandai-hobby.net/item/3282/


There ya' go.


----------



## Steve H

Dunno what people think of this, but check out a recent photo contest Bandai held in Japan, with judging and comments from ILM staff. 

https://bandai-hobby.net/sw/jp/special/photocontest.html

There are pics of lit Star Destroyers, I hope those are 'early release' kits of the big one because if they're the Vehicle Model kit..holy crap.


----------



## edge10

Steve H said:


> Dunno what people think of this, but check out a recent photo contest Bandai held in Japan, with judging and comments from ILM staff.
> 
> https://bandai-hobby.net/sw/jp/special/photocontest.html
> 
> There are pics of lit Star Destroyers, I hope those are 'early release' kits of the big one because if they're the Vehicle Model kit..holy crap.


Yep, those are all the mini Vehicle Model line Star Destroyers.


----------



## spock62

Amazing amount of detail for something so small. Looks like the SSD will be my next kit purchase!


----------



## edge10

Shizuoka Hobby Show 2019 

https://www.themodellingnews.com/2019/05/tmn-on-tour-japans-58th-shizuoka-hobby.html


----------



## edge10

Star Destroyer is out in Japan:

????????? 1/5000???????????????????
https://twitter.com/HobbySite/status/1164868674362073088










Mini Super Star Destroyer is also available:

https://twitter.com/HobbySite/status/1164866162921918464


----------



## Steve H

Haw! I was just talking about this with friends. I was wondering where all the builds were. 

Thank you again for keeping up on these things Edge. It's really appreciated.

It's way past time for Bandai to crank out the capital ships, at least in Vehicle Model form.


----------



## edge10

Here is a look at some of the details from a blogger in Japan:

????????? 1/5000???????????????????

And a nice video showing a build and the awesome OOB results


----------



## whiskeyrat

For the tiny scale the detail is pretty impressive... how's the pricing?


----------



## electric indigo

More pics and you can drool over the booklet at:

https://www.1999.co.jp/image/10592754


----------



## edge10

whiskeyrat said:


> For the tiny scale the detail is pretty impressive... how's the pricing?


Standard edition should be about $80. I just picked up the First Edition lighted version at my LHS for $150, all in. It can be had for less at the bay of e.


----------



## electric indigo

Some new-ish stuff is coming:

https://www.taghobby.com/archives/403645


----------



## Lewis Dominique

It looks really Great!! I want!


----------



## electric indigo

If you find Bandai's Star Destroyer kit super lame, just mod it into a cutaway version:

Star Destroyer Cutaway 掲載：どろぼうひげの製作記：So-net blog


----------



## FlyingBrickyard

Nice.

I especially like the re-use of a couple of X-Wing laser cannons just aft of the glowing rings in the body.


----------



## edge10

In case you haven't heard, Bandai will release a couple of new kits from The Mandalorian:









バンダイ ホビーサイト


機動戦士ガンダムシリーズのプラモデル「ガンプラ」をはじめ、新商品・イベント・キャンペーンの情報を発信中！




bandai-hobby.net





A mini Razors Crest and a figure of the star character. Both will be available in chrome plated and non-plated versions.


----------



## Steve H

edge10 said:


> In case you haven't heard, Bandai will release a couple of new kits from The Mandalorian:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> バンダイ ホビーサイト
> 
> 
> 機動戦士ガンダムシリーズのプラモデル「ガンプラ」をはじめ、新商品・イベント・キャンペーンの情報を発信中！
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bandai-hobby.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A mini Razors Crest and a figure of the star character. Both will be available in chrome plated and non-plated versions.


 Excited, happy, wish the Razor Crest was 1/72 scale. I'm shocked it took this long to get even a VM size kit. I guess the big question for The Mandalorian S3 will be does he get a new ride and what will it be? Logic and merchandising would say "Of course he gets a new (-ish) Razor Crest!" but you know those cats doing the show love to shake things up...


----------

